# knitting tea party friday 7 april '17 second addition



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 7 April '17 Second Addition

I was sitting here reading and trying to catch up before five o'clock when it suddenly dawned on me - I had already posted recipes for today. Duh! That was supposed to be at five this evening dummy. So I will stop reading - have a little lunch and get busy with another set of recipes. Sometimes I think I am losing my mind.

I even slept well last night - was sleepy so went to be around nine - woke up at six - a pretty good night's sleep. I must have moved a lot - my covers are mostly on the floor. lol

The day is super sunny - blue sky - and the temperature is around 42° with very little breeze. A lovely spring day - still a little cool for my spending much time out in it.

Sno Ball Brownies - aka Chocolate Brownies Topped with Marshmallow and Toasted Coconut

Author: Faith | anediblemosaic.com

Ingredients

Brownies:

5 tablespoons (70 g) unsalted butter
½ cup (100 g) sugar
7 tablespoons (35 g) unsweetened natural cocoa powder (not Dutch-processed)
⅛ teaspoon fine salt
½ teaspoon pure vanilla extract
¼ teaspoon instant espresso powder
1 large egg + 1 large egg yolk
¼ cup (32 g) all-purpose flour

Marshmallow Topping:

1½ tablespoons powdered unflavored gelatin (I use 2 envelopes of Knox)
1 cup (240 ml) filtered water, divided
½ cup (100 g) sugar
⅛ teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract

Other:
¼ cup unsweetened coconut, toasted (see Note)

Instructions

For the brownies, preheat the oven to 325F; line a 9 by 5-inch loaf pan with 2 pieces of parchment paper so that it hangs over all 4 sides.

1. Add the butter, sugar, cocoa powder, and salt to a medium saucepan over medium-low heat. Cook until the butter is melted, stirring frequently. Cool 5 minutes.

2. Whisk in the vanilla extract and espresso powder, and then whisk in the egg and extra egg yolk. Stir in the flour.

3. Pour the batter into the prepared dish.

4. Bake until set along the outside, but a wooden pick inserted into the center comes out moist with a bit of batter, about 20 to 25 minutes, being careful not to overbake.

5. Cool completely.

For the marshmallow topping:

1. Add the gelatin and ½ cup water to the bowl of a stand mixer. Mix with a fork to combine and then let it sit while you make the sugar syrup.

2. Combine the sugar, remaining ½ cup water, and salt in a small saucepan over medium heat (don't stir, but you can swirl the pan to help the sugar dissolve). Let the mixture boil until it reaches 240F (about 8 minutes).

3. Carefully pour the sugar syrup into the mixer bowl with the gelatin.

4. Turn the mixer on low at first; add the vanilla extract and vanilla bean paste.

5. Gradually turn the speed up to high and beat until the mixture is thick and fluffy (about 10 minutes on high using a stand mixer).

6. Immediately spread the marshmallow out onto the brownies and sprinkle the toasted coconut on top.

7. Let the marshmallow topping set for at least 4 hours before cutting and serving the brownies.

Toasted Coconut: You can toast coconut on the stove top or in the oven at 325F for 8 to 10 minutes, stirring once halfway through.

http://www.anediblemosaic.com/sno-ball-brownies-aka-chocolate-brownies-topped-with-marshmallow-and-toasted-coconut/

BRAISED CUBED STEAK WITH PEPPERS AND OLIVES RECIPE - INSTANT POT, SLOW COOKER AND STOVE-TOP

INGREDIENTS:

8 pieces cubed steak (28 oz)
1 3/4 teaspoons adobo seasoning or garlic salt
black pepper, to taste
1 (8 oz) can tomato sauce
1 cup water
1 small red bell pepper, sliced 1/4-inch thin strips
1/2 medium onion, sliced into 1/4-inch thin strips
1/3 cup green pitted olives plus 2 tablespoons of brine

DIRECTIONS:

1. Season beef with adobo or garlic salt, and black pepper to taste.

2. Place into the pressure cooker, top with onions and peppers, pour tomato sauce and water over everything and add the olives along with some of the brine (liquid from the jar).

3. Cover and cook high pressure 25 minutes.

4. Natural release and serve.

NOTE: Slow Cooker Directions: Cook 8 hours on low Stove top: Add a little more water and cook 1 hour covered on low.

NUTRITION INFORMATION: Yield: 8 servings, Serving Size: per steak with sauce - Amount Per Serving: Smart Points: 4 - Points +: 5 - Calories: 186 - Total Fat: 9g - Saturated Fat: 5g - Cholesterol: 58mg - 
Sodium: 621mg - Carbohydrates: 4g - Fiber: 1g - Sugar: 1g - Protein: 24g

http://www.skinnytaste.com/braised-cubed-steak-with-peppers-onions-and-olives-instant-pot-and-slow-cooker/#XdRYA6R4QQ6TGcCI.99

STRAWBERRY AVOCADO SALAD WITH BALSAMIC CHICKEN

Author: BY KELLIE HEMMERLY | RECIPEGIRL.COM 
PREP TIME: 10 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 20 MINUTES
MAKES 4 SERVINGS

INGREDIENTS:

1 tablespoon olive oil
2 boneless, skinless chicken breasts
1/4 cup brown sugar 
1/4 cup balsamic vinegar
1/2 cup water
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard
1 teaspoon dried thyme
7 cups baby spinach or field greens, washed and dried
2 cups sliced strawberries
1 large avocado, pitted and sliced
1 small red onion, thinly sliced
1/2 cup chopped pistachios

DIRECTIONS:

1. Heat the olive oil in a large skillet over medium heat.

2. Season the chicken breasts with salt and pepper. Add to the pan and cook for 5 to 6 minutes on each side.

3. While the chicken is cooking, whisk together the brown sugar, vinegar and water. Pour the mixture over the chicken and bring to a boil.

4. Continue cooking the chicken in the balsamic syrup for an additional 3 to 4 minutes until cooked through and no longer pink. Transfer to a platter and keep warm.

5. Remove the pan from the heat. Whisk in the mustard and thyme. Set aside.

6. Arrange the greens on a large platter.

7. Top with the strawberries, avocado and red onion.

8. Slice the chicken and arrange on top of the salad.

9. Sprinkle with pistachios and drizzle with the dressing. Serve immediately.

http://www.recipegirl.com/2017/04/06/strawberry-avocado-salad-with-balsamic-chicken/

Reuben Roll Ups

These roll ups are good dipped in thousand island dressing. If you don't have the dressing in your fridge it's simple to prepare.

Makes 8 roll ups

Ingredients

1 package of 8 crescent rolls
1/2 cup (approx) thousand island dressing
8 slices of corned beef
4 slices of swiss cheese
1 cup sauerkraut, drained and lightly squeezed dry

Directions

1. Unroll and divide the crescent rolls.

2. On each roll spread approx 1 tablespoon of dressing, 1 slice of corned beef, 1/2 slice of cheese and approx 2 tablespoons sauerkraut.

3. Roll up like a butterhorn starting from the wide end.

4. Place on a parchment lined baking sheet.

5. Bake in a 350º oven for 20 minutes or golden in color.

6. *Use any leftover thousand island dressing for dipping the roll ups.

*Homemade dressing:

1/2 cup mayonnaise
2 tablespoons ketchup
2 - 4 dashes of sriracha (hot sauce)
2 tablespoons hot dog relish

Directions

1. Whisk together ingredients until combined.

2. Store in fridge until ready to use.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/04/reuben-roll-ups.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Turkish Eggs With Chilli Lurpak® Butter

20 MIN
6 SERVINGS

Ingredients

Splash of white wine vinegar
6 medium eggs
Zest and juice of 1 lemon
Pinch of black pepper
Pinch of sea salt
800g (28oz + a little) greek yogurt
200g (8oz) Lurpak® unsalted butter
½ tsp chili powder
1.4 tsp paprika
1.5g (0.0529109 - I'd go for a handful) pistachios, chopped
Zest of 1 lime
6-12 sourdough bread slices, toasted

PREPARATION

1. Bring a large saucepan of water to the boil, add a splash of white wine vinegar and then simmer.

2. Gently crack three eggs and poach to your liking. Lift each egg out with a slotted spoon and set aside on kitchen paper. Repeat with the remaining three eggs.

3. Add the lemon zest, juice, salt and pepper into the yoghurt and divide equally among six bowls.

4. In a separate saucepan, melt 75g of Lurpak® with the chili powder and paprika, heat for a couple of minutes until the butter is slightly browned, then take off the heat.

5. Place one egg into the centre of one of the yoghurt bowls.

6. Then generously spoon some chili butter mixture on top.

7. Scatter with chopped pistachios and half of the lime zest. Then repeat for the remaining eggs and yoghurt.

8. Serve with one or two slices of sourdough, generously buttered with Lurpak®.

http://www.lurpak.com/en/recipes/turkish-eggs-with-chilli-butter/

Chicken Planks

Ingredients

Chicken Breasts
1 -3 Sleeves Saltine Crackers
2 eggs
Cooking Oil

Instructions

1. Pour oil in large skillet to a depth of ¼ inch. Heat on medium while you prepare the chicken.

2. Place chicken in gallon ziplock bag and beat out until ¼ inch thick.

3. Crack eggs into bowl and beat with fork.

4. Crush saltines and put in a separate bowl.

5. Cut each chicken breast into three strips.

6. Dip each piece first in egg mixture, then in cracker crumbs, being careful to coat completely.

7. Drop each piece into oil and cook, turning once, on medium to medium high heat until browned on both sides.

8. Drain on paper towel lined plate.

NOTE: dip in Comeback Sauce

http://www.southernplate.com/2008/08/chicken-planks-kinda-like-chicken.html

Comeback Sauce

Ingredients

Equal Parts Mayonnaise and Ketchup
Black Pepper

Directions

1. Combine mayo and ketchup in a bowl.

2. Completely cover the top with black pepper by sprinkling it on. Stir. Repeat once more. Serve!

NOTE: This sauce is excellent with burgers, chicken, fries, and pretty much any other dippable or spreadable food

http://www.southernplate.com/2009/02/comeback-sauce.html

Italian Easter Bread

This traditional Italian Easter Bread is flavored with orange and anise, brushed with icing and decorated with sprinkles.

Prep: 3 hours
Cook: 40 minutes
Total: 4 hours
Yield: 2 loaves

Ingredients:

For the Dough

8 cups (1134 grams) all-purpose flour
1½ cups (360 ml) whole milk
½ cup (99 grams) granulated sugar
2 oranges, zested & juiced
4½ teaspoons (2 envelopes) active dry yeast
1 cup (227 grams) margarine, melted
8 eggs
1 teaspoon salt
½ teaspoon anise oil
2 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted (for brushing)

For the Glaze

2 cups (227 grams) powdered sugar
¼ cup (60 ml) whole milk
Sprinkles, if desired

Directions:

Make the Dough:

1. Place the flour in a large mixing bowl; set aside.

2. Heat the milk in a small saucepan over low heat, stirring occasionally, until it is warm to the touch, but not hot. If you have an instant-read thermometer, the temperature of the milk should be between 110 and 115 degrees F.

3. While the milk is warming, place the sugar in a small bowl and add the orange zest. With your fingertips, rub the zest into the sugar until it is completely incorporated and the sugar is moistened.

4. Once the milk reaches the correct temperature, stir in the sugar and zest mixture, stirring to dissolve the sugar. Add the yeast, stir, and let sit for 10 minutes.

5. Add the milk and yeast mixture to the flour and begin to mix it into a dough (it will be shaggy at this point).

6. Next, add the melted margarine and continue to mix.

7. Then, add the orange juice to the dough and mix to combine.

8. In a small bowl, use a fork to lightly beat together the eggs, salt, and anise oil. Add to the dough and continue mixing.

9. At this point, you may need to add more flour to the dough, depending on how much juice you get out of your oranges. (I added quite a bit more to get the dough to come together.)

10. Once you have a sticky ball of dough formed, turn it out onto a floured surface and knead for about 5 minutes, adding a small amount of flour at a time as needed, or until the dough is soft and elastic. It will remain slightly tacky.

11. Place the dough in an oiled bowl, turning to coat, and cover the bowl loosely with plastic wrap. Place in a draft-free area and allow to rise until doubled in volume, about 1 hour. Meanwhile, line two baking sheets with parchment paper and set aside.

Shape the Bread:

1. Turn the dough out onto a clean surface and divide in two.

2. Divide each half into two (you will have four pieces of dough).

3. We will work with one pair, and then the other. Roll two pieces of dough into 24-inch long ropes. Loosely twist the ropes together. Transfer the braided rope to one of the prepared baking sheets and bring the ends together to form a ring, twisting and pinching the ends together to seal. Repeat with the remaining two pieces of dough so that you have two circular, braided loaves. Brush the tops of each with the melted butter, loosely cover with plastic wrap, and let rise until nearly doubled in size, about 45 minutes to 1 hour.

4. While the dough is rising, preheat the oven to 350 degrees F.

5. Bake one at a time (unless you have the oven capacity to correctly bake both at the same time) until golden brown on top, 30 to 40 minutes.

6. Remove from the oven and transfer to a cooling rack to cool completely.

Glaze the Bread:

Once the breads are cooled to room temperature, you can glaze them (if you desire).

1. In a small bowl, whisk together the powdered sugar and the milk until smooth.

2. Use a pastry brush to brush the glaze onto the top and sides of the bread, and decorate with sprinkles.

3. The bread is best served at room temperature.

4. If you have leftovers, wrap well in plastic wrap and store at room temperature for up to 3 days.

Recipe Notes: While I mix this by hand, you could certainly use a stand mixer fitted with a dough hook instead. This recipe can easily be scaled up or down as needed. If you can only find anise extract, substitute 2 teaspoons, as it is not as strong as anise oil.

http://www.browneyedbaker.com/italian-easter-bread-recipe/

Sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary of 31st March, 2017 by Darowil

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-460336-1.html#10597880

*machristie* has now finished working as a home care worker and is 'just' doing the sorority house mother role.

*flyty1n* who has been unwell for a while has been given a diagnosis of colitis. And is at last feeling well enough to go back to work.

*Kathleendoris* has had a great nephew born. A few weeks early but well and no assistance needed.

*Dreamweaver* is still in hospital as her wound has needed to be kept open to heal from the bottom down. Rookie has had a long talk with Jynx who is still in hospital, not even allowed to get out of bed alone. However she is in good spirits and healing of the wound is going along nicely. Needing to decide how and where to manage ongoing care.

*Marianne* is unwell and has been put on bed rest for a few days. Her mother has been a handful along with bad weather so hadn't been able to get on to the TP.

*Gwen's* oldest DD is facing a crisis so Gwen was with her for a few days. Things seem to be slowly sorting themselves out. Gwen's oldest DGD has taught herself to knit socks and is joining Gwen and Marianne at the KAP. And *Poldra's* neighbour is also dealing with a crisis situation.

*Sorlenna's* Bub got a cortisone shot in his shoulder today- so now to see how well it works. Hoping cortisone controls the pain until he can have surgery. He also saw the doc about his eyes and had to have an injection due to retinal edema.

PHOTOS
4 - *Poledra* - Matthew's drawing
4 - *Poledra * - Napoleon
5 - *Nursenikki * - Baby blanket
6 - *Swedenme* - Baby dress
9 - *Gagesmom* - Gentle Breeze baby jacket and hat
12 - *Pacer * - Mermaid tail
15 - *Fan* - Family Celebrations Board
17 - *Kathleendoris* - Stormy weather
31 - *Kate* - Prague pics
32 - *Swedenme* - Mistake in baby jacket!
32 - *Kate* - More pics of Prague
40 - *Gagesmom* - Baby hat
50 - *Fan* - Easter treats
51 - *Gagesmom* - Little Charlie baby jacket and hat
52 - *Fan* - WWW2 torpedo incident 
62 - *Gwen* - DGD's sock
63 - *Nursenikki* - Package
64 - *Nursenikki* - Contents of package!
66 - *Busyworkerbee* - Maggie May as a pup
72 - *Bonnie* - Cowl
72 - *Swedenme* - Baby cardigan
79 - *Gagesmom* - Bella baby jacket & headband
87 - *Kate* - Luke on the golf course
90 - *Swedenme* - Sailboat blanket
91 - *Lurker* - Sunrise
93 - *Gagesmom* - Snow!
95 - *Bonnie* - Cows and calves
96 - *Sugarsugar* - Princess Serena!
97 - *Swedenme* - Baby Mishka!
98 - *Kiwifrau* - Snow

RECIPES
19 - *Lurker* - Ultimate Chocolate Brownie Recipe
90 - *Sam* - Crockpot Easter recipes

SAM'S RECIPES ARE ON PAGES...
*1, 21, 37, 47, 75, 88 and 99 *

CRAFTS
4 - *Poledra* - Cashmere yarn (link)
30 - *Sam* - All Free Knitting (link)
41 - *Poledra* - Knitmap.com (link)
49 - *Nursenikki* - How to undo ssk/K2tog (link)
53 - *Poledra* - Knitmap.com (link)

OTHERS
28 - *Sugarsugar* - Flood hit NSW, Australia (link)
44 - *Darowil * - Henry VIII (link)
57 - *Sam* - Blond men jokes
58 - *Sam* - Joke / 7yr old artist
63 - *Gwen* - 'Baby you're a knitter' (link)
79 - *Flyty1n* - Word 10 password (link)
88 - *Bonnie* - Deer resistant plants (link)
96 - *Sam* - 19 perks of being a senior (link)
99 - *Sam* - Egress windows (link)
107 - *Sam* - Glass verandas (link)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hello Sam! Martina has just told me there's been another death from the London attack, a young Roumanian lady.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hello Sam! Martina has just told me there's been another death from the London attack, a young Roumanian lady.


Yes, she was the one who was knocked from the bridge into the Thames. Poor woman.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes, she was the one who was knocked from the bridge into the Thames. Poor woman.


It is so sad.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Saddened by these attacks, to be sure--I do know my facebook friend in Sweden is okay, though. 

Bonnie, you got carried away planting? No! Not you! LOL Hey, better to have more than you need, I say!

So...my big news is that it looks like a have a doctor, at last--at least for now. I went this afternoon and I like her so far; she asked a lot of questions and next I go for blood work next week and she wants me to have a bone scan as well (to check bone density), which I'll do at some point in the next couple of weeks. I'm not worried about anything, but it will be nice to have things checked over, just in case! I felt very comfortable talking to her (which was a pleasant surprise). She seems pretty sharp!

So there we are with more appointments. LOL 

I'm going to sew a bit, I think. Tonight I will probably try to get the error fixed in the hat (or start over, who knows?!). But I need to get back to being productive, anyhow. Hugs & blessings, and thanks for the start, Sam, and for the summary, ladies.


----------



## caminx (Nov 21, 2016)

Ooh my, I am going to have to try a few of these! Simply adore tea. Thank you for the wonderful post ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

caminx said:


> Ooh my, I am going to have to try a few of these! Simply adore tea. Thank you for the wonderful post ????


Welcome, to the Tea Table!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Actually got to take Maya on walk and feed carrots to the horses.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Danceswithwool, welcome what a cute play on words. Loved the movie Dances With Wolves.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Actually got to take Maya on walk and feed carrots to the horses.


Good to hear you're feeling better.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Another great batch of recipes Sam but I'll save them for another day. I'm having an eaty uppy week. Trying to empty my freezer so that I can defrost and clean it. I'm eating some weird meals this week!
Thanks Kate and Darowil for the summaries, they're life savers!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy to be here! Thanks Sam and ladies! Ready for a new week!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks to Sam and ladies for the start to a new week. I have been quite busy and missed most of last week's tea party. I have quite a bit of knitting to do currently as well as work and time spent with Matthew. He is doing quite well with his drawing.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sam the brownie with marshmallow topping has my mouth watering! 
After all the bad rain events this week, today it's cool and beautiful outside, with plenty of sunshine to help dry the soggy areas up a little bit. Mother Nature needs to give us plenty of sunshine, we sure need it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party caminx - we hope you had a good time and will make us a regular stop whenever you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empthy chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



caminx said:


> Ooh my, I am going to have to try a few of these! Simply adore tea. Thank you for the wonderful post ????


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Now Sam, might you be able to send someone to my home to make some of those recipes for me instead of just posting them? No, I didn't think so. You do give us an appetite for something yummy to eat and that is very nice. We have had such lovely weather, but are due for rain almost everyday this coming week. When we are in a draught season this summer, we will be glad we had the rain. So sad to have read about more terror attacks and the horrific chemicals that have caused such suffering in Syria. The photos of those in Syria are heartbreaking. Such cruelty.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you must be feeling better - excellent. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Danceswithwool, welcome what a cute play on words. Loved the movie Dances With Wolves.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it just gets better and better. great job matthew. --- sam



pacer said:


> Thanks to Sam and ladies for the start to a new week. I have been quite busy and missed most of last week's tea party. I have quite a bit of knitting to do currently as well as work and time spent with Matthew. He is doing quite well with his drawing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it just gets better and better. great job matthew. --- sam


ditto


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam and ladies 
Glad to hear it's nice and sunny and that you had a good night's sleep Sam. It's after 11 pm here so I should be thinking sleep but I'm wide awake think it's going to be one of those nights. At least we got through today we took yellow roses , then I went to the hospice with my donation , now I need to knit sell my most recent outfit and make lots more .Saw a pattern for a flower crown today which gave me an idea for my next little outfit once I decide what colour to use , something summery


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Actually got to take Maya on walk and feed carrots to the horses.


I'm glad to hear you felt well enough to take maya for a walk Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Thanks to Sam and ladies for the start to a new week. I have been quite busy and missed most of last week's tea party. I have quite a bit of knitting to do currently as well as work and time spent with Matthew. He is doing quite well with his drawing.


It's beautiful . I didn't think it could get any better but it has


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for starting us off again.
Ladies thanks for doing the summaries 
I need to get my upright freezer cleaned one of these days but didn't happen today. I was outside clean up the yard this afternoon, got 2 flower beds whipped into shape, all the dead stuff pulled away & some other garbage bagged up.
I called to see if I could get a haircut & was told 6 pm so I think we will eat in town as it's fish & chip night at the restaurant, out 2 nights in a row, not like me????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off again.
> Ladies thanks for doing the summaries
> I need to get my upright freezer cleaned one of these days but didn't happen today. I was outside clean up the yard this afternoon, got 2 flower beds whipped into shape, all the dead stuff pulled away & some other garbage bagged up.
> I called to see if I could get a haircut & was told 6 pm so I think we will eat in town as it's fish & chip night at the restaurant, out 2 nights in a row, not like me????


Wow 2 nights in a row you are living the high life ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Excellent work on the drawing Matthew. 


pacer said:


> Thanks to Sam and ladies for the start to a new week. I have been quite busy and missed most of last week's tea party. I have quite a bit of knitting to do currently as well as work and time spent with Matthew. He is doing quite well with his drawing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Excellent work on the drawing Matthew.


ditto


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Check this one out! This is for Sam!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-461777-1.html


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Glad to hear it's nice and sunny and that you had a good night's sleep Sam. It's after 11 pm here so I should be thinking sleep but I'm wide awake think it's going to be one of those nights. At least we got through today we took yellow roses , then I went to the hospice with my donation , now I need to knit sell my most recent outfit and make lots more .Saw a pattern for a flower crown today which gave me an idea for my next little outfit once I decide what colour to use , something summery


Glad today is past for you. A nice thing to do making a donation to the hospice.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sam and ladies thank you. 
The drawing is fantastic, Matthew. 
Sonja, pleased you were able to get through today ok.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Saving my place. Have to go back and read all the recipes and summary. 

Finished sweater today and started hat. Of course it's a Marianna Mel pattern.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Joy, glad you're feeling better and you and Maya got to walk.

{{{{Sonja}}}} good you made it through. 

Adorable as always, Mel!

And Matthew: APPLAUSE! It just gets better and better. You really make them come to life.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

You grandmas have probably seen this, but worth drawing to your attention:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-461423-1.html


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Check this one out! This is for Sam!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-461777-1.html


 :sm02: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Morning all. Beautiful weather where i am, sunny warm days with cool nights, can tell winter is coming.

Be back later for more


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Another for the Grandmas

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-461532-1.html


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Slow work week but had time for some crocheting. Made a dishcloth, doily and so far three egg cozies for the filled plastic eggs bought for the DGGC. I started a tea cozy but am not sure about it. I'll post a pic when I can get it downloaded on the iPad. I'm needing to get home to pick up the rest of the yarn for the star blanket. Plans are to be home for Easter. Sam, we'll have lunch one day. 

Terrible news about the attacks around the world. I don't understand why anyone would do such things. Also, didn't know about the wildfires in Kansas/Oklahoma until someone posted on Facebook of convoys of trucks loaded with hay and silage heading out from Montpelier, OH and some place in MI. 

Sorry that some of you have gotten snow again. I battled heavy rains and wind driving this week. I'm north of Nashville and it has been pretty nice, cool at night and not too hot during the day. Will probably head down to Lebanon to the truck stop for the weekend. 

Went to Walmart today for tea and water. Left $70 dollars lighter! That's why I don't go in there but needed the tea, Pure Leaf unsweetened. Their yarn section was only have an aisle, one side so no yarn. 

Prayers for all who need them. A friend's husband and a friend of my brother died this week on the same day from cancer. Please hold their families in your thoughts. One is in AZ and the other in OH. 

Hoping the trials and tribulations of those in conflict eases up. Keeping everyone in my thoughts and prayers. Glad to hear Jinx is in good spirits and is on her way to healing. Mel, hang in there. Give the meds time to work. Most of my thoughts have already been expressed by someone else, so if I didn't mention anyone in particular, that's the reason. 

Going to walk Lila a bit as she's whining. Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Julie, I adore Patrick Stewart. Thanks for that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Julie, I adore Patrick Stewart. Thanks for that!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: My pleasure!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Yeah Matthew, best drawing yet!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Seeing as how I am fiddling around on Main: here is another absolutely exquisite piece of knitting

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-461768-1.html


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie you get so much done in such a short amount of time. Your new name is Wonder Woman!

Sorlenna, sorry to hear about Bub eye issues on top of the shoulder issues. You two have had a time lately. Keeping you in my prayers.

I'm pretty tired and am most likely forgetting things I meant to comment on; spent around 3 hrs. at DD's home again today. Doing a lot of listening, giving my opinions/advise/thoughts on issues, and near nonstop praying but things WILL work out and life will go on.

Sending lots of love and hugs out to you folks. Will TTYL......gwen


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, bless you and thank you. Feel like hell, I think I'm going to have to read up on diabetes. I am nauseous most days and headachy, and I never get headaches. Two flares together is not good. But I felt so bad for Maya we went out in 35mph wind but 85F temp, but only just a half hour.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love this! Click those needles Sir Patrick!


Lurker 2 said:


> Check this one out! This is for Sam!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-461777-1.html


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Like the color choices Melody. I really like lavender & gray together.



gagesmom said:


> Saving my place. Have to go back and read all the recipes and summary.
> 
> Finished sweater today and started hat. Of course it's a Marianna Mel pattern.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, thank you. Are you getting these heavy winds?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My heart goes out to you Sassafras. Lifting you up in prayers for a quick turn around on the health toward more positive physical well-being.

Kathy H. sending prayers for your family and friend of family upon the recent passings. Tough time for everyone concerned.

Sonja and extra hug and positive thoughts flying to you. Know this was a tough day.



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, bless you and thank you. Feel like hell, I think I'm going to have to read up on diabetes. I am nauseous most days and headachy, and I never get headaches. Two flares together is not good. But I felt so bad for Maya we went out in 35mph wind but 85F temp, but only just a half hour.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay...outta here for real now. TTYL {{{{{{{{{group hug}}}}}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, bless you and thank you. Feel like hell, I think I'm going to have to read up on diabetes. I am nauseous most days and headachy, and I never get headaches. Two flares together is not good. But I felt so bad for Maya we went out in 35mph wind but 85F temp, but only just a half hour.


Take care, dear Joy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love this! Click those needles Sir Patrick!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay...outta here for real now. TTYL {{{{{{{{{group hug}}}}}}}


In on that group hug!

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cool - wonder what he us knitting? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Check this one out! This is for Sam!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-461777-1.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> very cool - wonder what he us knitting? --- sam


It is pretty impossible to work that one out- but it looks fairly complex texture wise.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Glad you had a good night's sleep for a change. Checking in for now and will read recipes later.

Meant for Sam.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hello Sam! Martina has just told me there's been another death from the London attack, a young Roumanian lady.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Welcome, to the Tea Table!


Welcome from me too, and to all the other knitters who have joined us recently.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks to Sam and ladies for the start to a new week. I have been quite busy and missed most of last week's tea party. I have quite a bit of knitting to do currently as well as work and time spent with Matthew. He is doing quite well with his drawing.


Just wonderful how you can see the ripple of the muscles. Excellent drawing, Matthew.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sorry to hear that.


It is NOT good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Check this one out! This is for Sam!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-461777-1.html


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

budasha said:


> :sm24: :sm24:


Finally got my camera to work. Here are some pictures of my snow.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorienna, thank you. Are you getting these heavy winds?


Not yet--we generally get them a day or so after you. Sunday is looking like our icky weather day right now. :sm25: I hate the wind.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gwen, thank you, and I lift up you and your DD as well.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> Finally got my camera to work. Here are some pictures of my snow.


Good to see your camera is now working again.
My driveway is clear and dry but still a couple of cm on the grass, hopefully gone by Monday.

Now back to reading the recipes etc. Hugs to ALL.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi everyone. Well, today is DH and my 49th wedding anniversary. We had relatives visiting from South Carolina as they had a funeral to attend this weekend. They don't eat meat on Fridays during Lent, so I made macaroni salad, devilled eggs, cheese and crackers, and banana bread with cream cheese for lunch. That's the most food prep I've done in awhile. With my mobility issues (I walk with two canes in the house) we do a lot of take out or DH prepares the meals. I am appreciative, but it is so frustrating not to be able to do the things I used to do! We were going to go out to dinner after BIL and SIL left for the funeral visitation, but as it has turned cold this weekend, we opted for a light supper, and will go out to celebrate in a few days. 
I haven't posted about the results of my doctor's visit concerning the medication for AFib. I was really worried about talking to him, but he listened to my concerns, and I told him I did not want to take the medicine. He said "If you're happy, I'm happy". He said he would not do an ablation because that is for people who are more symptomatic. I am rarely even aware that I have an irregular heartbeat. So for now I am staying with rate control (medicine to control heart rate and BP and a blood thinner.) I will see my regular cardiologist at the end of April and see where we go from there.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone. Well, today is DH and my 49th wedding anniversary. We had relatives visiting from South Carolina as they had a funeral to attend this weekend. They don't eat meat on Fridays during Lent, so I made macaroni salad, devilled eggs, cheese and crackers, and banana bread with cream cheese for lunch. That's the most food prep I've done in awhile. With my mobility issues (I walk with two canes in the house) we do a lot of take out or DH prepares the meals. I am appreciative, but it is so frustrating not to be able to do the things I used to do! We were going to go out to dinner after BIL and SIL left for the funeral visitation, but as it has turned cold this weekend, we opted for a light supper, and will go out to celebrate in a few days.
> I haven't posted about the results of my doctor's visit concerning the medication for AFib. I was really worried about talking to him, but he listened to my concerns, and I told him I did not want to take the medicine. He said "If you're happy, I'm happy". He said he would not do an ablation because that is for people who are more symptomatic. I am rarely even aware that I have an irregular heartbeat. So for now I am staying with rate control (medicine to control heart rate and BP and a blood thinner.) I will see my regular cardiologist at the end of April and see where we go from there.


Happy Anniversary. Enjoy your belated celebration.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Prayers for all. Love your drawing, Matthew.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Finally got my camera to work. Here are some pictures of my snow.


And this is April! But that is Canada for you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy Anniversary. Enjoy your belated celebration.


From me too, For Marikayknits.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks to Sam and ladies for the start to a new week. I have been quite busy and missed most of last week's tea party. I have quite a bit of knitting to do currently as well as work and time spent with Matthew. He is doing quite well with his drawing.


Beautiful! Matthew is truly growing in his art. I can tell how hard he works on it because of the details in the drawing. So realistic! I remain impressed with his abilities!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Saving my place. Have to go back and read all the recipes and summary.
> 
> Finished sweater today and started hat. Of course it's a Marianna Mel pattern.


Very nice, Mel! Sorry about the headaches. I'm not a doctor, but I would guess some of it is caused by stress. I hope you will feel better soon, and I do agree with talking to the doctor. Both you and Gage have certainly been sick for a while, so just be kind to yourself and keep the needles flying!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another for the Grandmas
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-461532-1.html


This is my favorite! Love the Very Hungry Caterpillar!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Slow work week but had time for some crocheting. Made a dishcloth, doily and so far three egg cozies for the filled plastic eggs bought for the DGGC. I started a tea cozy but am not sure about it. I'll post a pic when I can get it downloaded on the iPad. I'm needing to get home to pick up the rest of the yarn for the star blanket. Plans are to be home for Easter. Sam, we'll have lunch one day.
> 
> ...


Keeping your friends and their families in my thoughts and prayers. Congratulations on not buying any yarn! Be safe on the roads especially with the rain and high winds wrecking havoc on that part of the country!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> This is my favorite! Love the Very Hungry Caterpillar!


So do I, it is such a brilliant story, and teaches some basic mathematical principles.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bonnie you get so much done in such a short amount of time. Your new name is Wonder Woman!
> 
> Sorlenna, sorry to hear about Bub eye issues on top of the shoulder issues. You two have had a time lately. Keeping you in my prayers.
> 
> ...


Rest up, Gwen! And sending love and hugs to you!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Finally got my camera to work. Here are some pictures of my snow.


It is beautiful to me, but I'm sure you would rather it be sunny and warm!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wow 2 nights in a row you are living the high life ????


????????


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone. Well, today is DH and my 49th wedding anniversary. We had relatives visiting from South Carolina as they had a funeral to attend this weekend. They don't eat meat on Fridays during Lent, so I made macaroni salad, devilled eggs, cheese and crackers, and banana bread with cream cheese for lunch. That's the most food prep I've done in awhile. With my mobility issues (I walk with two canes in the house) we do a lot of take out or DH prepares the meals. I am appreciative, but it is so frustrating not to be able to do the things I used to do! We were going to go out to dinner after BIL and SIL left for the funeral visitation, but as it has turned cold this weekend, we opted for a light supper, and will go out to celebrate in a few days.
> I haven't posted about the results of my doctor's visit concerning the medication for AFib. I was really worried about talking to him, but he listened to my concerns, and I told him I did not want to take the medicine. He said "If you're happy, I'm happy". He said he would not do an ablation because that is for people who are more symptomatic. I am rarely even aware that I have an irregular heartbeat. So for now I am staying with rate control (medicine to control heart rate and BP and a blood thinner.) I will see my regular cardiologist at the end of April and see where we go from there.


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thought you might be interested to see the Sheraton, Rarotonga (Cook Islands).

Rarotonga has a bad reputation here for shonky deals, and corrupt politicians.

Looks like an investment gone seriously wrong.

Photo credit: my friend Nadya Vesey who is looking after a friend's B&B while they take a break.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie and Gwen, such wonderful friends, lifting me up. I cried, happy tears, when I read your posts. I want so much to be fully present for Rox. I was reading about diabetes and I might have to check that out. Have the neuropathy and frequent urination. Haven't lost weight, but on steroid. I hate always feeling not good, I know it isn't terminal and for that I'm grateful. Sorry to whine. One of my friends had last rights today.
Liz, oh my, I'm glad your snow won't last. Mammoth, CA just got two more feet. They are already at their heaviest snow year ever.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marikay, happy anniversary
Mary, Matthews picture us amazing.
Julie, I saw both of your links before, such a cute little set & I love those poppets, Gypsycream has such great patterns, I was thinking if buying those
Desert Joy, I hope you are feeling better soon, you've been having too much lately.
Liz & Lynette, I hope you keep the snow in the east, it's finally drying up here


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marykay, congratulations on 49 years! Wonderful. Sorry you have to use two canes.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, bless you and thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone. Well, today is DH and my 49th wedding anniversary. We had relatives visiting from South Carolina as they had a funeral to attend this weekend. They don't eat meat on Fridays during Lent, so I made macaroni salad, devilled eggs, cheese and crackers, and banana bread with cream cheese for lunch. That's the most food prep I've done in awhile. With my mobility issues (I walk with two canes in the house) we do a lot of take out or DH prepares the meals. I am appreciative, but it is so frustrating not to be able to do the things I used to do! We were going to go out to dinner after BIL and SIL left for the funeral visitation, but as it has turned cold this weekend, we opted for a light supper, and will go out to celebrate in a few days.
> I haven't posted about the results of my doctor's visit concerning the medication for AFib. I was really worried about talking to him, but he listened to my concerns, and I told him I did not want to take the medicine. He said "If you're happy, I'm happy". He said he would not do an ablation because that is for people who are more symptomatic. I am rarely even aware that I have an irregular heartbeat. So for now I am staying with rate control (medicine to control heart rate and BP and a blood thinner.) I will see my regular cardiologist at the end of April and see where we go from there.


Happy Anniversary. I hope you will be able to celebrate when the weather is better. Sounds like your doctor is taking good care of you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> It is beautiful to me, but I'm sure you would rather it be sunny and warm!


I sure would and am looking forward to warmer temperatures soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought you might be interested to see the Sheraton, Rarotonga (Cook Islands).
> 
> Rarotonga has a bad reputation here for shonky deals, and corrupt politicians.
> 
> ...


Interesting. I heard about the Cook Islands at least 25 years ago. It sounded like a wonderful place to visit so I thought I'd enquire. It must have been when they first opened the Sheraton. After finding out how much it would cost to get there, I decided I'd only be there in my dreams. It does look a bit run down now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie and Gwen, such wonderful friends, lifting me up. I cried, happy tears, when I read your posts. I want so much to be fully present for Rox. I was reading about diabetes and I might have to check that out. Have the neuropathy and frequent urination. Haven't lost weight, but on steroid. I hate always feeling not good, I know it isn't terminal and for that I'm grateful. Sorry to whine. One of my friends had last rights today.
> Liz, oh my, I'm glad your snow won't last. Mammoth, CA just got two more feet. They are already at their heaviest snow year ever.


Sorry about your friend. Are you on anything for your neuropathy? My DH had it. He used Neuregen on and off on his feet and it seemed to help. I sympathise because I know how distressing it can be. DH was also on Lyrica and then switched to Metformin.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Marikay, happy anniversary
> Mary, Matthews picture us amazing.
> Julie, I saw both of your links before, such a cute little set & I love those poppets, Gypsycream has such great patterns, I was thinking if buying those
> Desert Joy, I hope you are feeling better soon, you've been having too much lately.
> Liz & Lynette, I hope you keep the snow in the east, it's finally drying up here


I think the snow will be gone by next week because we're expecting temps of 20 C on Monday. My friend lives 3 hours north of me and I think her snow will be around for a couple of weeks or more. She's expecting more tonight. I saw photos of one of highways I used to travel and it was horrendous. Buses and transports were stuck; they just couldn't move because the road was so slippery.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Time for bed. Goodnight all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie and Gwen, such wonderful friends, lifting me up. I cried, happy tears, when I read your posts. I want so much to be fully present for Rox. I was reading about diabetes and I might have to check that out. Have the neuropathy and frequent urination. Haven't lost weight, but on steroid. I hate always feeling not good, I know it isn't terminal and for that I'm grateful. Sorry to whine. One of my friends had last rights today.
> Liz, oh my, I'm glad your snow won't last. Mammoth, CA just got two more feet. They are already at their heaviest snow year ever.


Wow, two more feet of snow, will this cause floods further down the catchment, when it melts!?
I've been out doing some shopping, that I had hoped to do on Monday, but Monday has got complex; so I have lost the thread of what we were talking of. But I am glad I've been able to help!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Marikay, happy anniversary
> Mary, Matthews picture us amazing.
> Julie, I saw both of your links before, such a cute little set & I love those poppets, Gypsycream has such great patterns, I was thinking if buying those
> Desert Joy, I hope you are feeling better soon, you've been having too much lately.
> Liz & Lynette, I hope you keep the snow in the east, it's finally drying up here


I am hoping to, as well- but I have been a bit spendthrift, lately. Could not face the thought of winter without an electric blanket. Got one at $136 marked down from $200, but in talking with Joy in Goulburn it seems I should have gone to one of the Australian outlets, and even with freight charges it would have been cheaper- oh well - live and learn! A poppet pattern will just have to wait!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Interesting. I heard about the Cook Islands at least 25 years ago. It sounded like a wonderful place to visit so I thought I'd enquire. It must have been when they first opened the Sheraton. After finding out how much it would cost to get there, I decided I'd only be there in my dreams. It does look a bit run down now.


To put it mildly, Liz! Thanks for the giggle.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi y'all, thank you Sam and summary ladies for another week. I'm finally caught up reading on last week, wow, I missed a lot this morning. I need to get caught up here, but it'll have to wait until morning. Have a great night.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Finally got my camera to work. Here are some pictures of my snow.


Looks pretty but I'm glad it's not here


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Happy Anniversary. Enjoy your belated celebration.


Happy anniversary from me too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Marikay, happy anniversary
> Mary, Matthews picture us amazing.
> Julie, I saw both of your links before, such a cute little set & I love those poppets, Gypsycream has such great patterns, I was thinking if buying those
> Desert Joy, I hope you are feeling better soon, you've been having too much lately.
> Liz & Lynette, I hope you keep the snow in the east, it's finally drying up here


I like all her patterns but I think the pocket poppets are gypsycreams cutest pattern , never made a toy maybe one day I'll get round to it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I think the snow will be gone by next week because we're expecting temps of 20 C on Monday. My friend lives 3 hours north of me and I think her snow will be around for a couple of weeks or more. She's expecting more tonight. I saw photos of one of highways I used to travel and it was horrendous. Buses and transports were stuck; they just couldn't move because the road was so slippery.


One of my cousins from Shelburne posted that some highways were even closed & had photos of big drifts around her car????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I like all her patterns but I think the pocket poppets are gypsycreams cutest pattern , never made a toy maybe one day I'll get round to it


I've done quite a few of her teddy bears, I've been sewing some together tonight, that takes forever. I've got 2 regular sized ones knitted & then I decided to try one at 1/2 size, it seems pretty tiny & may be a real pain to assemble, we'll see, it might end a failed experiment ???? I've been thinking of doing some bears to donate to a charity called Bags of Love that I've given some quilts but need to find a simpler pattern that doesn't require assembly.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Time for bed! Hugs to all!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've done quite a few of her teddy bears, I've been sewing some together tonight, that takes forever. I've got 2 regular sized ones knitted & then I decided to try one at 1/2 size, it seems pretty tiny & may be a real pain to assemble, we'll see, it might end a failed experiment ???? I've been thinking of doing some bears to donate to a charity called Bags of Love that I've given some quilts but need to find a simpler pattern that doesn't require assembly.


So are they easy to knit ? I wouldn't even know what kind of yarn to use never mind how to use it , only yarn I've seen that comes close is the eyelash or tinsel and I don't think either are what is used although I haven't been in a yarn shop for quite a while so maybe there is something else now


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

If you are reading along April I would like to wish you a happy birthday, haven't seen you for a while I'm hoping you are just very busy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> One of my cousins from Shelburne posted that some highways were even closed & had photos of big drifts around her car????


That is where my mother in law lives. Have heard it was a mess.????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy birthday April????????????????????????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone. Thankyou Sam and ladies once again. Sam I am glad you are having some sunshine....enjoy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You grandmas have probably seen this, but worth drawing to your attention:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-461423-1.html


Yes I saw them, Gypsy Cream is soooo talented. :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> Finally got my camera to work. Here are some pictures of my snow.


Wow! That's quite a "sprinkling". Hope it's soon gone.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie and Gwen, such wonderful friends, lifting me up. I cried, happy tears, when I read your posts. I want so much to be fully present for Rox. I was reading about diabetes and I might have to check that out. Have the neuropathy and frequent urination. Haven't lost weight, but on steroid. I hate always feeling not good, I know it isn't terminal and for that I'm grateful. Sorry to whine. One of my friends had last rights today.
> Liz, oh my, I'm glad your snow won't last. Mammoth, CA just got two more feet. They are already at their heaviest snow year ever.


Hope you get to the bottom of this and feel better really soon. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So are they easy to knit ? I wouldn't even know what kind of yarn to use never mind how to use it , only yarn I've seen that comes close is the eyelash or tinsel and I don't think either are what is used although I haven't been in a yarn shop for quite a while so maybe there is something else now


I used the eyelash yarn for the bears and it's easy enough to work with, just don't try to tink it! The pattern is easy to follow (as are all of gypsycream's) and I liked the fact that you can't see any of the seams in the eyelash yarn.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Congratulations to Marykayknits & DH


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I used the eyelash yarn for the bears and it's easy enough to work with, just don't try to tink it! The pattern is easy to follow (as are all of gypsycream's) and I liked the fact that you can't see any of the seams in the eyelash yarn.


They are very cute Kate, so when you say eyelash yarn is it just eyelash yarn or is it eyelash yarn knit with dk yarn ?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns April!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are very cute Kate, so when you say eyelash yarn is it just eyelash yarn or is it eyelash yarn knit with dk yarn ?


Most of them I knitted with just eyelash, but the big one (Dolores!..don't ask me why, she just looked like a Dolores) was done with a strand of DK and one of eyelash which was easier to work with, but accounts for her size!...She ended up about 15 inches tall.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> If you are reading along April I would like to wish you a happy birthday, haven't seen you for a while I'm hoping you are just very busy


And a very Happy Birthday from me, I am very tired - been up without rest since 4a.m., it's now 9 30p.m., and I need to get my head down. Had forgotten that I saw that on the Birthday List.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bonnie you get so much done in such a short amount of time. Your new name is Wonder Woman!
> 
> Sorlenna, sorry to hear about Bub eye issues on top of the shoulder issues. You two have had a time lately. Keeping you in my prayers.
> 
> ...


Sending lots of love back to you Gwen. I hope things improve with your DD.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, bless you and thank you. Feel like hell, I think I'm going to have to read up on diabetes. I am nauseous most days and headachy, and I never get headaches. Two flares together is not good. But I felt so bad for Maya we went out in 35mph wind but 85F temp, but only just a half hour.


Sorry to hear you steel feeling rotten. Maybe you should have a complete check up at Doctor? Hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> In on that group hug!
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


Count me in!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> Finally got my camera to work. Here are some pictures of my snow.


 :sm06: Good grief, that looks like a lot of snow.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've done quite a few of her teddy bears, I've been sewing some together tonight, that takes forever. I've got 2 regular sized ones knitted & then I decided to try one at 1/2 size, it seems pretty tiny & may be a real pain to assemble, we'll see, it might end a failed experiment ???? I've been thinking of doing some bears to donate to a charity called Bags of Love that I've given some quilts but need to find a simpler pattern that doesn't require assembly.


Ive seen a simple teddy bear pattern somewhere. I'll see if I can remember and let you know.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am hoping to, as well- but I have been a bit spendthrift, lately. Could not face the thought of winter without an electric blanket. Got one at $136 marked down from $200, but in talking with Joy in Goulburn it seems I should have gone to one of the Australian outlets, and even with freight charges it would have been cheaper- oh well - live and learn! A poppet pattern will just have to wait!


Well it will keep you cosy warm in the Winter and should last for years. So probably a good investment really. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday April. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> I used the eyelash yarn for the bears and it's easy enough to work with, just don't try to tink it! The pattern is easy to follow (as are all of gypsycream's) and I liked the fact that you can't see any of the seams in the eyelash yarn.


Very cute Kate. I have never made teddies or toys....yet.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Ive seen a simple teddy bear pattern somewhere. I'll see if I can remember and let you know.


Didn't Betty knit bears for a charity?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Very cute Kate. I have never made teddies or toys....yet.


Haven't made any for a while, like Bonnie I don't like the making up bit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well it will keep you cosy warm in the Winter and should last for years. So probably a good investment really. :sm24:


From the looks of things it was a Canadian Company. I do try to support NZ enterprises. I do feel that $200 marked down to $136 was not too bad, though. My new slippers that I would like will have to wait. And from laying it out on the bed, it's a much better fit than my old one. And it says specifically it can go on either way up, so I'll be able to choose where I have the control.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Very cute Kate. I have never made teddies or toys....yet.


Kate has made some bonza bears!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Haven't made any for a while, like Bonnie I don't like the making up bit.


But it is what gives them their unique shape, isn't it?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

The other day DH suggested inviting our friends round for a meal tonight to discuss the final details for the cruise we're taking in May. I wasn't too keen as I'm tired, I don't enjoy cooking and basically I couldn't be bothered, but agreed reluctantly and he said,"I'll help you"...... so far I've planned the meal, got the shopping, made soup, cleaned the toilet, washed all the floors and I'm about to tidy up before organising the table and getting the rest of the meal ready, what's he doing?....cutting the grass!!! Is it me? :sm16:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> The other day DH suggested inviting our friends round for a meal tonight to discuss the final details for the cruise we're taking in May. I wasn't too keen as I'm tired, I don't enjoy cooking and basically I couldn't be bothered, but agreed reluctantly and he said,"I'll help you"...... so far I've planned the meal, got the shopping, made soup, cleaned the toilet, washed all the floors and I'm about to tidy up before organising the table and getting the rest of the meal ready, what's he doing?....cutting the grass!!! Is it me? :sm16:


Sounds to me like the good old fashioned Scottish interpretation of man's work. Used to drive Mum up the wall.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> From the looks of things it was a Canadian Company. I do try to support NZ enterprises. I do feel that $200 marked down to $136 was not too bad, though. My new slippers that I would like will have to wait. And from laying it out on the bed, it's a much better fit than my old one. And it says specifically it can go on either way up, so I'll be able to choose where I have the control.


 :sm24: I need to get new slippers too before Winter sets in. I must see what is around in the shops.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: I need to get new slippers too before Winter sets in. I must see what is around in the shops.


Check out Ugg- they've had some brilliant specials according to Joy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> The other day DH suggested inviting our friends round for a meal tonight to discuss the final details for the cruise we're taking in May. I wasn't too keen as I'm tired, I don't enjoy cooking and basically I couldn't be bothered, but agreed reluctantly and he said,"I'll help you"...... so far I've planned the meal, got the shopping, made soup, cleaned the toilet, washed all the floors and I'm about to tidy up before organising the table and getting the rest of the meal ready, what's he doing?....cutting the grass!!! Is it me? :sm16:


LOL. No it isnt you Kate. It is a world wide thing. :sm19:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

caminx said:


> Ooh my, I am going to have to try a few of these! Simply adore tea. Thank you for the wonderful post ????


And welcome to the Tea Party. Feel free to come back again and see what other recipes might be posted over the next week (both by Sam and others of us as well).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Actually got to take Maya on walk and feed carrots to the horses.


Sounds like you feeling a bit better- and having a walk will help you feel yet even better I'm sure.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well here I am. Lost the football today. But to cheer me up Vicky was able to tell me that Elizabeth put her first two words together today. More nana (banana). She loves food generally but bananas are well up the top for her favourite food (with sultanas very much up there as well). So rather apt that was waht she said. In fact banana was one of her first words!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Glad to hear it's nice and sunny and that you had a good night's sleep Sam. It's after 11 pm here so I should be thinking sleep but I'm wide awake think it's going to be one of those nights. At least we got through today we took yellow roses , then I went to the hospice with my donation , now I need to knit sell my most recent outfit and make lots more .Saw a pattern for a flower crown today which gave me an idea for my next little outfit once I decide what colour to use , something summery


Does that mean the day wasn't as bad as you anticipated? Good day to take the items to the hospice. Hope you managed to share some good memories of him. Did you see you DIL?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone. Well, today is DH and my 49th wedding anniversary. We had relatives visiting from South Carolina as they had a funeral to attend this weekend. They don't eat meat on Fridays during Lent, so I made macaroni salad, devilled eggs, cheese and crackers, and banana bread with cream cheese for lunch. That's the most food prep I've done in awhile. With my mobility issues (I walk with two canes in the house) we do a lot of take out or DH prepares the meals. I am appreciative, but it is so frustrating not to be able to do the things I used to do! We were going to go out to dinner after BIL and SIL left for the funeral visitation, but as it has turned cold this weekend, we opted for a light supper, and will go out to celebrate in a few days.
> I haven't posted about the results of my doctor's visit concerning the medication for AFib. I was really worried about talking to him, but he listened to my concerns, and I told him I did not want to take the medicine. He said "If you're happy, I'm happy". He said he would not do an ablation because that is for people who are more symptomatic. I am rarely even aware that I have an irregular heartbeat. So for now I am staying with rate control (medicine to control heart rate and BP and a blood thinner.) I will see my regular cardiologist at the end of April and see where we go from there.


Congratulations on 49 years together.
Sounds like you are happy with what the doctor had to say about your treatment which is a great relief to you I'm sure.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am hoping to, as well- but I have been a bit spendthrift, lately. Could not face the thought of winter without an electric blanket. Got one at $136 marked down from $200, but in talking with Joy in Goulburn it seems I should have gone to one of the Australian outlets, and even with freight charges it would have been cheaper- oh well - live and learn! A poppet pattern will just have to wait!


Does sound a fair bit to me as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday April Good month for a birthday


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Didn't Betty knit bears for a charity?


Dolls.

I have a very simple bear pattern as well. If you don't find yours and I remember I will see if I can find mine tomorrow or Monday. But for now I am heading to bed soon. Having been up much of last night bed should be nice.
But the dolls are easy too- and I should have the pattern that Betty used for them as well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Most of them I knitted with just eyelash, but the big one (Dolores!..don't ask me why, she just looked like a Dolores) was done with a strand of DK and one of eyelash which was easier to work with, but accounts for her size!...She ended up about 15 inches tall.


Thank you Kate.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well here I am. Lost the football today. But to cheer me up Vicky was able to tell me that Elizabeth put her first two words together today. More nana (banana). She loves food generally but bananas are well up the top for her favourite food (with sultanas very much up there as well). So rather apt that was waht she said. In fact banana was one of her first words!


One of my girls first recognisable word was Pussy, but for the life of me I don't recall which. I was put out to work, to support the family (there will be those who recall my first marriage was very abusive) when Bronwen was only 13 months old. Hard to recall when you've been all day at work, and sometimes the trek home was an hour or more.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Didn't Betty knit bears for a charity?


Yes and she gave the pattern out , it should be in her topics


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Does sound a fair bit to me as well.


Not sure of your meaning, Margaret? Do you mean it was pricey?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> The other day DH suggested inviting our friends round for a meal tonight to discuss the final details for the cruise we're taking in May. I wasn't too keen as I'm tired, I don't enjoy cooking and basically I couldn't be bothered, but agreed reluctantly and he said,"I'll help you"...... so far I've planned the meal, got the shopping, made soup, cleaned the toilet, washed all the floors and I'm about to tidy up before organising the table and getting the rest of the meal ready, what's he doing?....cutting the grass!!! Is it me? :sm16:


It definitely must be a man thing ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Does that mean the day wasn't as bad as you anticipated? Good day to take the items to the hospice. Hope you managed to share some good memories of him. Did you see you DIL?


Was hard but got through it. I don't take items to hospice . I sell the baby items then donate the money, added what I would have spent on gift .didn't see DIL as she was at work all day . She is going with a big bunch of sons friends and wives to the races today . It's something son and friends all did when it's there birthdays and if they win any money it's getting donated . His best man is also running a marathon all the donations will be shared between the hospice and macmillan nurses


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> I used the eyelash yarn for the bears and it's easy enough to work with, just don't try to tink it! The pattern is easy to follow (as are all of gypsycream's) and I liked the fact that you can't see any of the seams in the eyelash yarn.


What a sweet pile of bears. I love all the different sizes.

Happy birthday, April and happy anniversary to Margaret and husband.

Gwen and Sonja and Joy, you are in my thoughts and prayers. Big hugs to you all and to anyone else that eould like one.

Hi everyone from the lake. It is beautiful up here in the north country. We will be seven for early Easter dinner today. On the menu is 
Salmon with mushrooms and shallots, potato and cauliflower gratin, roasted asparagus and a surprise desert. I got the girls and their dates off to their formal at 7 pm, daughter picked me up at 7:10 and we arrived at the lake around 10 after a quick stop for s few groceries on the way. SIL and GS had arrived earlier and the house was toasty warm. My room is on the east side so I woke up to sunrise over the lake. Lovely!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> You grandmas have probably seen this, but worth drawing to your attention:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-461423-1.html


I love Gypsycreams stories of the dolls packing their cases and climbing inside for their next adventure. She is so creative.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

machriste said:


> What a sweet pile of bears. I love all the different sizes.
> 
> Hi everyone from the lake. It is beautiful up here in the north country. We will be seven for early Easter dinner today. On the menu is
> Salmon with mushrooms and shallots, potato and cauliflower gratin, roasted asparagus and a surprise desert. I got the girls and their dates off to their formal at 7 pm, daughter picked me up at 7:10 and we arrived at the lake around 10 after a quick stop for s few groceries on the way. SIL and GS had arrived earlier and the house was toasty warm. My room is on the east side so I woke up to sunrise over the lake. Lovely!


That sounds wonderful. I hope you have beautiful weather and a lovely weekend.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> Didn't Betty knit bears for a charity?


I think so, and they were easier to do lots of. I'm still trying to find the pattern


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Was hard but got through it. I don't take items to hospice . I sell the baby items then donate the money, added what I would have spent on gift .didn't see DIL as she was at work all day . She is going with a big bunch of sons friends and wives to the races today . It's something son and friends all did when it's there birthdays and if they win any money it's getting donated . His best man is also running a marathon all the donations will be shared between the hospice and macmillan nurses


You are blessing many people with your wonderful knitting. Hoping today will be a better day for everyone.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

martina said:


> I think so, and they were easier to do lots of. I'm still trying to find the pattern


Look up Izzy dolls and see if it cross references to the bears. I can't remember for sure if that is where I saw it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Was hard but got through it. I don't take items to hospice . I sell the baby items then donate the money, added what I would have spent on gift .didn't see DIL as she was at work all day . She is going with a big bunch of sons friends and wives to the races today . It's something son and friends all did when it's there birthdays and if they win any money it's getting donated . His best man is also running a marathon all the donations will be shared between the hospice and macmillan nurses


What a great thing for his friends to do. :sm24:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

kiwifrau said:


> Good to see your camera is now working again.
> My driveway is clear and dry but still a couple of cm on the grass, hopefully gone by Monday.
> 
> Now back to reading the recipes etc. Hugs to ALL.


We had very wet and slushy snow from that storm, but mostly rain. It was so heavy to clean off of the car that I had to use the ice scraper instead of the snow brush. We did get a few inches but it is gone already. We are expecting a warm weekend. I hope you don't have flooding from the snow melting too quickly.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> The other day DH suggested inviting our friends round for a meal tonight to discuss the final details for the cruise we're taking in May. I wasn't too keen as I'm tired, I don't enjoy cooking and basically I couldn't be bothered, but agreed reluctantly and he said,"I'll help you"...... so far I've planned the meal, got the shopping, made soup, cleaned the toilet, washed all the floors and I'm about to tidy up before organising the table and getting the rest of the meal ready, what's he doing?....cutting the grass!!! Is it me? :sm16:


Our DH's must be related! I want to hear more about your cruise. I'm ready to start planning the next one.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> Beautiful! Matthew is truly growing in his art. I can tell how hard he works on it because of the details in the drawing. So realistic! I remain impressed with his abilities!


He says he is scribbling for the background which are trees and shrubs. Most of his drawings have an undercoat drawing followed with drawing over that to get more definition. The lighter color will get darker as the drawing progresses.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Was hard but got through it. I don't take items to hospice . I sell the baby items then donate the money, added what I would have spent on gift .didn't see DIL as she was at work all day . She is going with a big bunch of sons friends and wives to the races today . It's something son and friends all did when it's there birthdays and if they win any money it's getting donated . His best man is also running a marathon all the donations will be shared between the hospice and macmillan nurses


Wonderful way to remember him.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone. Well, today is DH and my 49th wedding anniversary. We had relatives visiting from South Carolina as they had a funeral to attend this weekend. They don't eat meat on Fridays during Lent, so I made macaroni salad, devilled eggs, cheese and crackers, and banana bread with cream cheese for lunch. That's the most food prep I've done in awhile. With my mobility issues (I walk with two canes in the house) we do a lot of take out or DH prepares the meals. I am appreciative, but it is so frustrating not to be able to do the things I used to do! We were going to go out to dinner after BIL and SIL left for the funeral visitation, but as it has turned cold this weekend, we opted for a light supper, and will go out to celebrate in a few days.
> I haven't posted about the results of my doctor's visit concerning the medication for AFib. I was really worried about talking to him, but he listened to my concerns, and I told him I did not want to take the medicine. He said "If you're happy, I'm happy". He said he would not do an ablation because that is for people who are more symptomatic. I am rarely even aware that I have an irregular heartbeat. So for now I am staying with rate control (medicine to control heart rate and BP and a blood thinner.) I will see my regular cardiologist at the end of April and see where we go from there.


Happy anniversary to you and your DH. What a blessing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> What a sweet pile of bears. I love all the different sizes.
> 
> Happy birthday, April and happy anniversary to Margaret and husband.
> 
> ...


Sounds idyllic and great menu. We're celebrating the weekend after Easter. DD thinks her house will be done by then. She's visiting some friends in St Louis this weekend while the walls are being painted and the floors are being stripped, sanded and restained and varnished. She and DGS will be here from Sunday night until they can walk on the floors again. It's one big room now with the dividing walls out and the new wallboard put in. After floor is dry enough, in go cabinets, tile backsplash, island and countertop plus lighting fixtures.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Slow work week but had time for some crocheting. Made a dishcloth, doily and so far three egg cozies for the filled plastic eggs bought for the DGGC. I started a tea cozy but am not sure about it. I'll post a pic when I can get it downloaded on the iPad. I'm needing to get home to pick up the rest of the yarn for the star blanket. Plans are to be home for Easter. Sam, we'll have lunch one day.
> 
> ...


Sad to learn about the passing of loved ones. I his an't imagine driving in the nasty weather we have had recently. My brother drives a semi truck so it is a relief to read his posts on Facebook to know he is safe in this weather as well. He did have to park for a day and a half during a heavy snow storm in Pennsylvania in the past few weeks.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

KateB said:


> The other day DH suggested inviting our friends round for a meal tonight to discuss the final details for the cruise we're taking in May. I wasn't too keen as I'm tired, I don't enjoy cooking and basically I couldn't be bothered, but agreed reluctantly and he said,"I'll help you"...... so far I've planned the meal, got the shopping, made soup, cleaned the toilet, washed all the floors and I'm about to tidy up before organising the table and getting the rest of the meal ready, what's he doing?....cutting the grass!!! Is it me? :sm16:


Lol, sometimes I think it helps to tell them specific tasks to do, because I don't think they really understand what all is needed to get ready for company.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds idyllic and great menu. We're celebrating the weekend after Easter. DD thinks her house will be done by then. She's visiting some friends in St Louis this weekend while the walls are being painted and the floors are being stripped, sanded and restained and varnished. She and DGS will be here from Sunday night until they can walk on the floors again. It's one big room now with the dividing walls out and the new wallboard put in. After floor is dry enough, in go cabinets, tile backsplash, island and countertop plus lighting fixtures.


Sounds wonderful. Did she have to do the upstairs bathroom as well?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sounds wonderful. Did she have to do the upstairs bathroom as well?


No, just the one downstairs. It has new walls and flooring.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, thank you. I am on Lyrica and B12 for FM and neuropathy. Rox leaves on Monday. I am really going to try to get to the gym and pool next week. Even if I do 20-30 minutes in pool that should help. Then I can luxuriate in whirlpool, steamroom and sauna. That WILL help the FM.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

April, Happy Birthday, have a special day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

wow......it sure is pretty though.


budasha said:


> Finally got my camera to work. Here are some pictures of my snow.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, thank you. I love your bears, precious.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> What a great thing for his friends to do. :sm24:


Yes, it is.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, thank you. Yes, being out in nature and feeding the two horses and a colt carrots does make me happy. I've got them trained. They come up to the fence when they see us walking. They let me pet their neck and shoulder.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> What a sweet pile of bears. I love all the different sizes.
> 
> Happy birthday, April and happy anniversary to Margaret and husband.
> 
> ...


Dinner sounds lovely, hope the weather stays perfect all the time you are there


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> You are blessing many people with your wonderful knitting. Hoping today will be a better day for everyone.


Thank you Mary, beautiful weather here so I've been having a fight the weeds in my flower beds by the look of my hands I think the weeds won ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, super glad you treated yourself to electric blanket. I'm under mine as I write. They are so comfy. 
Machristie, wonderful dinner menu, enjoy the lake!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Lol, sometimes I think it helps to tell them specific tasks to do, because I don't think they really understand what all is needed to get ready for company.


That's what I do , husband has a habit of saying well you didn't tell me to do that as well


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Anniversary Marikayknits! 


Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone. Well, today is DH and my 49th wedding anniversary. We had relatives visiting from South Carolina as they had a funeral to attend this weekend. They don't eat meat on Fridays during Lent, so I made macaroni salad, devilled eggs, cheese and crackers, and banana bread with cream cheese for lunch. That's the most food prep I've done in awhile. With my mobility issues (I walk with two canes in the house) we do a lot of take out or DH prepares the meals. I am appreciative, but it is so frustrating not to be able to do the things I used to do! We were going to go out to dinner after BIL and SIL left for the funeral visitation, but as it has turned cold this weekend, we opted for a light supper, and will go out to celebrate in a few days.
> I haven't posted about the results of my doctor's visit concerning the medication for AFib. I was really worried about talking to him, but he listened to my concerns, and I told him I did not want to take the medicine. He said "If you're happy, I'm happy". He said he would not do an ablation because that is for people who are more symptomatic. I am rarely even aware that I have an irregular heartbeat. So for now I am staying with rate control (medicine to control heart rate and BP and a blood thinner.) I will see my regular cardiologist at the end of April and see where we go from there.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> No, just the one downstairs. It has new walls and flooring.


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No need to apologize for what you call a whine; sometimes we just need to do it. We are here to be "leaned on"
or "leaned into". {{{{HUGS}}}}

This morning when the dogs did their usual "let's wake up mom so she can feed" us what I feared would happen did happen.
Alice (brown dog) gets so excited she jumps all over me/on me. I had asked DH to please fix our bedroom door so it could be closed without slamming it and to close it so they can't get into the room. Currently you would have to slam the door and it then would fit so tightly I couldn't open it. DH still hasn't done that. Well, this morning the dogs did the usual and Alice clawed my closed eye cutting the eyelid from one side to the other. I awoke to pain and a bleeding eye. Cursing like a salty sailor, I washed my eyelid and applied a cold compress to stop the bleeding. Called DH (he had gone out) and crying had him pick up some more neosporin to put on the cut and demanded the door be fixed TODAY. I very easily could have lost my eye! He has now gone and picked up what he needs to fix the door and hopefully what he does works. Am I pissed off; oh yea! My mood will improve and my eye will heal so all is good;
the D*** door better get fixed one way or the other today. So there is my "whine" for today.

I'm knitting a few flowers that I may add to the layers dress I post last week (dress was pink, yellow, and mint colors).
I'm thinking it will add an nice extra detail. First flower I knitted was way too big; currently trying another that seems to be a better size. I also have some embroidery work to do. I'll do a little cleaning (ongoing here as probably is everywhere) after I catch up here and then settle in for some crafting time. Still cooler here, currently 58F, and only getting to 71 today. (Major heat wave compared to many of you, I know.)


sassafras123 said:


> Julie and Gwen, such wonderful friends, lifting me up. I cried, happy tears, when I read your posts. I want so much to be fully present for Rox. I was reading about diabetes and I might have to check that out. Have the neuropathy and frequent urination. Haven't lost weight, but on steroid. I hate always feeling not good, I know it isn't terminal and for that I'm grateful. Sorry to whine. One of my friends had last rights today.
> Liz, oh my, I'm glad your snow won't last. Mammoth, CA just got two more feet. They are already at their heaviest snow year ever.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So are they easy to knit ? I wouldn't even know what kind of yarn to use never mind how to use it , only yarn I've seen that comes close is the eyelash or tinsel and I don't think either are what is used although I haven't been in a yarn shop for quite a while so maybe there is something else now


Yes, quite easy, for me it takes almost as long to put them together as to knit.
I've used this other yarn but prefer to make them from Bernat Boa, it's a polyester that stays looking nice after being dragged around for a while????I had some other eyelash but it went "pilly" right away. I got a bagful at a garage sale & am still using it up, enough for maybe 2 more.

http://www.yarnspirations.com/yarn/boa.html


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy birthday April!!! Celebrate like there is no tomorrow! ????????


gagesmom said:


> Happy birthday April????????????????????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I used the eyelash yarn for the bears and it's easy enough to work with, just don't try to tink it! The pattern is easy to follow (as are all of gypsycream's) and I liked the fact that you can't see any of the seams in the eyelash yarn.


Those are great Kate! Yes, heaven help you if you drop a stitch????
Did you buy a different pattern for the little bears? I've just tried one doing 1/2 the number of stitches & rows, still have to put it together so I'm not sure how that worked.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was lovely. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> You grandmas have probably seen this, but worth drawing to your attention:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-461423-1.html


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are awesome Kate! I have several of her patterns but haven't made any yet. I just don't like trying to work with the eyelash yarn; for me, it is too fiddly. I used to make bears using fake fur material and they had moveable joints. I think DD still has a large one I made her named Anastasia. Hmmmmm.....need to see if she still has it.

quote=KateB]I used the eyelash yarn for the bears and it's easy enough to work with, just don't try to tink it! The pattern is easy to follow (as are all of gypsycream's) and I liked the fact that you can't see any of the seams in the eyelash yarn.[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Betty knit dolls.


KateB said:


> Haven't made any for a while, like Bonnie I don't like the making up bit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds good to me kathy - just give me a call. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Slow work week but had time for some crocheting. Made a dishcloth, doily and so far three egg cozies for the filled plastic eggs bought for the DGGC. I started a tea cozy but am not sure about it. I'll post a pic when I can get it downloaded on the iPad. I'm needing to get home to pick up the rest of the yarn for the star blanket. Plans are to be home for Easter. Sam, we'll have lunch one day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Didn't Betty knit bears for a charity?


I think hers were little dolls, I guess I could do that too. The Bags of Love are for kids who are scooped out of bad situations by Social Services. They get a bag with a quilt, a couple of toys & personal items like toothbrush etc. One of the ladies at the quilt club is really into collecting & making stuff for them right now as it used to be just an Alberta thing but is now moving into our province & it seems like a very good charity.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> The other day DH suggested inviting our friends round for a meal tonight to discuss the final details for the cruise we're taking in May. I wasn't too keen as I'm tired, I don't enjoy cooking and basically I couldn't be bothered, but agreed reluctantly and he said,"I'll help you"...... so far I've planned the meal, got the shopping, made soup, cleaned the toilet, washed all the floors and I'm about to tidy up before organising the table and getting the rest of the meal ready, what's he doing?....cutting the grass!!! Is it me? :sm16:


Isn't that about typical? My DH usually gets the boards out to make my table larger & brings out the folding chairs????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

The SPCA has been busy collecting up abandoned pets and live stock, around Edgecombe, people had so little notice when the ***** broke, they had time only to get themselves out.

Julie - i didn't realize part of new zealand was below sea level. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes and she gave the pattern out , it should be in her topics


I think I copied that one so will look for it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Was hard but got through it. I don't take items to hospice . I sell the baby items then donate the money, added what I would have spent on gift .didn't see DIL as she was at work all day . She is going with a big bunch of sons friends and wives to the races today . It's something son and friends all did when it's there birthdays and if they win any money it's getting donated . His best man is also running a marathon all the donations will be shared between the hospice and macmillan nurses


What a great way to honour the memory of your DS


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - i guess you did get some snow - so glad it is there and not here. hopefully it won't last long. --- sam



budasha said:


> Finally got my camera to work. Here are some pictures of my snow.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Was hard but got through it. I don't take items to hospice . I sell the baby items then donate the money, added what I would have spent on gift .didn't see DIL as she was at work all day . She is going with a big bunch of sons friends and wives to the races today . It's something son and friends all did when it's there birthdays and if they win any money it's getting donated . His best man is also running a marathon all the donations will be shared between the hospice and macmillan nurses


That's nice to hear they're going to donate any winnings. What a lovely bunch of friends.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well plans have changed....DD called and wants me to go with her to youngest DGS's baseball game today. Okie dokie. TTYL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

If you need the pattern I have it and can send it to you when I get back home later.


Swedenme said:


> Yes and she gave the pattern out , it should be in her topics


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you marikay - happy anniversary to you and your husband - 49 years is quite a milestone. so sorry about your mobility issues - that would be frustrating - is that a permanent situation or will it get better. your husband sounds like a keeper definitely - kudos to him for being so helpful. hope your afib continues not to give you too much trouble. what have yuou been knitting? --- sam



Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone. Well, today is DH and my 49th wedding anniversary. We had relatives visiting from South Carolina as they had a funeral to attend this weekend. They don't eat meat on Fridays during Lent, so I made macaroni salad, devilled eggs, cheese and crackers, and banana bread with cream cheese for lunch. That's the most food prep I've done in awhile. With my mobility issues (I walk with two canes in the house) we do a lot of take out or DH prepares the meals. I am appreciative, but it is so frustrating not to be able to do the things I used to do! We were going to go out to dinner after BIL and SIL left for the funeral visitation, but as it has turned cold this weekend, we opted for a light supper, and will go out to celebrate in a few days.
> I haven't posted about the results of my doctor's visit concerning the medication for AFib. I was really worried about talking to him, but he listened to my concerns, and I told him I did not want to take the medicine. He said "If you're happy, I'm happy". He said he would not do an ablation because that is for people who are more symptomatic. I am rarely even aware that I have an irregular heartbeat. So for now I am staying with rate control (medicine to control heart rate and BP and a blood thinner.) I will see my regular cardiologist at the end of April and see where we go from there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - i suppose it will stay there like that until it falls down and gets covered by the vegetation. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thought you might be interested to see the Sheraton, Rarotonga (Cook Islands).
> 
> Rarotonga has a bad reputation here for shonky deals, and corrupt politicians.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the skiers will be happy. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Julie and Gwen, such wonderful friends, lifting me up. I cried, happy tears, when I read your posts. I want so much to be fully present for Rox. I was reading about diabetes and I might have to check that out. Have the neuropathy and frequent urination. Haven't lost weight, but on steroid. I hate always feeling not good, I know it isn't terminal and for that I'm grateful. Sorry to whine. One of my friends had last rights today.
> Liz, oh my, I'm glad your snow won't last. Mammoth, CA just got two more feet. They are already at their heaviest snow year ever.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

neuropathy is not fun thati know - but for some reason mine went away - there was no medicine change - it just stopped. not that i'm complaining - walking on pins and needles and not being able to feel the floor solidly is really not good. some days i felt like i was walking barefoot through kitty litter. hmmm - wonder why it left - hope it never finds its way back. --- sam



budasha said:


> Sorry about your friend. Are you on anything for your neuropathy? My DH had it. He used Neuregen on and off on his feet and it seemed to help. I sympathise because I know how distressing it can be. DH was also on Lyrica and then switched to Metformin.


----------



## pineneedles4 (Oct 24, 2011)

A light dusting of snow here in Carson City, NV last night. The mountains looks beautiful!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think you could use any kind of yarn sonja - i've knit them out of red heart yarn - wool yarn - fake fur yarn, etc. eyelash yarn works fairly well also. they are a fun knit. i picked up a book of pattern for bears - it also has patterns for clothes for them. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> So are they easy to knit ? I wouldn't even know what kind of yarn to use never mind how to use it , only yarn I've seen that comes close is the eyelash or tinsel and I don't think either are what is used although I haven't been in a yarn shop for quite a while so maybe there is something else now


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i will join in on the chorus - happy birthday to you april - and many more. --- sam
\


Swedenme said:


> If you are reading along April I would like to wish you a happy birthday, haven't seen you for a while I'm hoping you are just very busy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Was hard but got through it. I don't take items to hospice . I sell the baby items then donate the money, added what I would have spent on gift .didn't see DIL as she was at work all day . She is going with a big bunch of sons friends and wives to the races today . It's something son and friends all did when it's there birthdays and if they win any money it's getting donated . His best man is also running a marathon all the donations will be shared between the hospice and macmillan nurses


That is a really caring way to remember DS#1.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No need to apologize for what you call a whine; sometimes we just need to do it. We are here to be "leaned on"
> or "leaned into". {{{{HUGS}}}}
> 
> This morning when the dogs did their usual "let's wake up mom so she can feed" us what I feared would happen did happen.
> ...


Why is it that they have to wait until it's already caused problems? And, potentially disastrous ones? You're entitled to being PO'd.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I love Gypsycreams stories of the dolls packing their cases and climbing inside for their next adventure. She is so creative.


She has some wonderful ideas.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what very cute bears kate - i love making bears. --- sam



KateB said:


> I used the eyelash yarn for the bears and it's easy enough to work with, just don't try to tink it! The pattern is easy to follow (as are all of gypsycream's) and I liked the fact that you can't see any of the seams in the eyelash yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, super glad you treated yourself to electric blanket. I'm under mine as I write. They are so comfy.
> Machristie, wonderful dinner menu, enjoy the lake!


 :sm24: I find it really does help the aches! This one says it warms more for the feet- I've not yet looked that closely, but maybe the wires are closer at the foot.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

little bears i think - was it a hundred of them? --- sam



KateB said:


> Didn't Betty knit bears for a charity?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that was lovely. --- sam


 :sm24: Just noticed that the little girl she is destined for has cancer.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope you have a wonderful time at the lake - sounds beautiful. --- sam



machriste said:


> What a sweet pile of bears. I love all the different sizes.
> 
> Happy birthday, April and happy anniversary to Margaret and husband.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> The SPCA has been busy collecting up abandoned pets and live stock, around Edgecombe, people had so little notice when the ***** broke, they had time only to get themselves out.
> 
> Julie - i didn't realize part of new zealand was below sea level. --- sam


Not exactly, Sam. Although Edgecombe is very close to the mouth of the Rangitaiki River. It is more that the rainfall was so great, and the catchment so large, it had nowhere to drain away. I know that parts of Christchurch are a metre or so below, since the earthquakes, actually only a block or so from my old house. Rather glad I don't have that worry.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> wow - i suppose it will stay there like that until it falls down and gets covered by the vegetation. --- sam


It is not much use to anyone as it is! :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so sorry about your eyelid gwen - sending you tons of healing energy to speed up the healing. hope the door is fixed before bedtime tonight. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> No need to apologize for what you call a whine; sometimes we just need to do it. We are here to be "leaned on"
> or "leaned into". {{{{HUGS}}}}
> 
> This morning when the dogs did their usual "let's wake up mom so she can feed" us what I feared would happen did happen.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, yes, I can see how it wouldn't help being allergic to cats!


LOL! So true. We go back a week from next Wednesday so I'll take the cat hair with me, Grey loves a good brushing any chance he can get so I'll have no problem acquiring the hair needed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> I had to get rid of so much when I moved from the spacious apt. Jack and I shared to my "tiny house" in the Sorority mansion. But I have found that I really have not seriously missed much of anything. I love the feeling of lightness it has given me.
> Today I will do a bit of last minute shopping, babysit my DGS for a couple hours, dress up for the pre- formal "cocktail" party (I was so touched when the girls invited me to attend their formal this year! I told them I would attend the pre-partyand then see them off on their hired bus, so I would not feel like a policer at their event. The laughed and said, "Oh MC, you know we will be good.") Then I'm going to do a quick change and be off to the lake for a family early Easter. Chef Donna will be staying at the house.


It's wonderful that this job has worked out so well for you, and the girls love you as much as you do them. I love how they really try to keep you involved in things.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i must be the strange one - i always make my bears out of shades of brown yarn - i like a medium dark brown. then the clothes can be bright and colorful. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, quite easy, for me it takes almost as long to put them together as to knit.
> I've used this other yarn but prefer to make them from Bernat Boa, it's a polyester that stays looking nice after being dragged around for a while????I had some other eyelash but it went "pilly" right away. I got a bagful at a garage sale & am still using it up, enough for maybe 2 more.
> 
> http://www.yarnspirations.com/yarn/boa.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are so glad you stopped by pineneedles4 to share a cuppa and some conversation. we hope you had a good time and will return often when you are online. there is aolways fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



pineneedles4 said:


> A light dusting of snow here in Carson City, NV last night. The mountains looks beautiful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There has been a terrorist attack in Stockholm, I've just had a message from my best friend that she is OK. I was worried as she works right in the middle of stockholm during the week


I saw that yesterday when we were out and about and thought immediately about your family and friends in Sweden. I'm glad that your friend is safe, so sorry for everyone that has been affected by this.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great place for freddy kruger. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It is not much use to anyone as it is! :sm23:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you and we are here for you toom your eye is scarey. Glad DH fixing door. I know, poor Maya, she doesnt mean to hurt me. But, can claw me by mistake and I bleed like stuck pig then get black and blue. Old skin! Ive learned to bring bandaid in pouch on our walks.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, glad your neuropathy cleared up. The weirdest neuro I get is I'll be layind down and feel like there is a numbness and tingling in a PHANTOM hand between my hands. I know that sounds nutsy cuckoo but it's the best way I can describe it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a really caring way to remember DS#1.


Julie, well said.
Sonja, agree totally.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> One of my cousins from Shelburne posted that some highways were even closed & had photos of big drifts around her car????


Shelburne is really in the snow belt.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> I used the eyelash yarn for the bears and it's easy enough to work with, just don't try to tink it! The pattern is easy to follow (as are all of gypsycream's) and I liked the fact that you can't see any of the seams in the eyelash yarn.


They are adorable. That's something I've never tackled.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns April!


Happy Birthday, April.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And a very Happy Birthday from me, I am very tired - been up without rest since 4a.m., it's now 9 30p.m., and I need to get my head down. Had forgotten that I saw that on the Birthday List.


Hope you have a good sleep.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> From the looks of things it was a Canadian Company. I do try to support NZ enterprises. I do feel that $200 marked down to $136 was not too bad, though. My new slippers that I would like will have to wait. And from laying it out on the bed, it's a much better fit than my old one. And it says specifically it can go on either way up, so I'll be able to choose where I have the control.


Sounds like a good deal. I would like to have one but the way Candy digs, I'm afraid she would ruin it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> The other day DH suggested inviting our friends round for a meal tonight to discuss the final details for the cruise we're taking in May. I wasn't too keen as I'm tired, I don't enjoy cooking and basically I couldn't be bothered, but agreed reluctantly and he said,"I'll help you"...... so far I've planned the meal, got the shopping, made soup, cleaned the toilet, washed all the floors and I'm about to tidy up before organising the table and getting the rest of the meal ready, what's he doing?....cutting the grass!!! Is it me? :sm16:


Wow, you should have offered to cut the grass and let him do all the rest :sm16: I hope you are able to get through the evening after doing all that work.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> What a sweet pile of bears. I love all the different sizes.
> 
> Happy birthday, April and happy anniversary to Margaret and husband.
> 
> ...


Sounds like it will be a lovely weekend. Enjoy!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No need to apologize for what you call a whine; sometimes we just need to do it. We are here to be "leaned on"
> or "leaned into". {{{{HUGS}}}}
> 
> This morning when the dogs did their usual "let's wake up mom so she can feed" us what I feared would happen did happen.
> ...


Wow, that must be painful and it could have been a catastrophe. DH needs a cuff up side the head if he doesn't fix the door today.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> wow - i guess you did get some snow - so glad it is there and not here. hopefully it won't last long. --- sam


The sun is shining today and the snow is melting. Hopefully that's the last of it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> neuropathy is not fun thati know - but for some reason mine went away - there was no medicine change - it just stopped. not that i'm complaining - walking on pins and needles and not being able to feel the floor solidly is really not good. some days i felt like i was walking barefoot through kitty litter. hmmm - wonder why it left - hope it never finds its way back. --- sam


I hope for your sake it never comes back. I remember my MIL always saying how her feet burned and I was always looking for something to cool her feet. Strange but her doctor never told her she had diabetes. It wasn't until my DH got it that we realized she had it too. We should have clued in because his Nana had it as well. She lost one of her legs because of it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> No need to apologize for what you call a whine; sometimes we just need to do it. We are here to be "leaned on"
> or "leaned into". {{{{HUGS}}}}
> 
> This morning when the dogs did their usual "let's wake up mom so she can feed" us what I feared would happen did happen.
> ...


I can just imagine you giving everyone what for . Hope husband fixes the door and that your eye heals quickly, has it started to bruise?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Wow, you should have offered to cut the grass and let him do all the rest :sm16: I hope you are able to get through the evening after doing all that work.


I'd rather cut the grass than cook and clean! But I can imagine how it would go if he were cooking...

Gwen, hope your eye heals quickly. Exuberant puppies are not always enjoyable!

T cat woke me up this morning as usual, but when I got up I felt dizzy and nauseated... I think I had too much of a day yesterday and might have gotten dehydrated (spent a lot of time in places where not able to drink water). I'm drinking as much water as I can and need to eat something but have no idea what. I did eat a piece of bread. I'm more annoyed than anything else as I had stuff to do today! I'll find something to eat and see if that helps.

Hugs and blessings.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, so easy to get dehydrated living on a desert. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, thank you. Yes, being out in nature and feeding the two horses and a colt carrots does make me happy. I've got them trained. They come up to the fence when they see us walking. They let me pet their neck and shoulder.


My GKs love taking carrots to our old horse, we usually take the little electric jeep over there & I walk with them, soon as the horse hears the little car, he comes running


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorleena, hope you feel better once you get lots to drink.

Gwen, hope your eye isn't too painful & DH gets the door fixed today, don't blame you for being POed.

April, hope you have a great birthday.

Marilyn, your Easter menu sounds great, have fun with your family at the lake.

Sam, I know bears should be brown but my bag of yarn was various colors so that's what my bears are. I don't bother. making clothes for them, I think the prettiest one was from that peacock color 

I'm just back from the Prayer Breakfast, they had a speaker there who runs an outreach centre in Saskatoon for at risk kids. He's received several awards for his 25 yr time running this place. Some very sad stories but it seems he's really doing slot of good. He's written a book but We didn't jump up right away to get one so by the time I got one, there wasn't one left for my friend so I sent it home with her to read first. The cost was a donation to his centre.
So much for our lovely spring weather, wet snow this morning but so far melting as it comes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> great place for freddy kruger. --- sam


You have me stumped, Sam, should I know who Freddy Kruger is?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Hope you have a good sleep.


Thanks Liz, not that good, but I've made myself rest, I also got a Focaccia made- been craving some bread.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sounds like a good deal. I would like to have one but the way Candy digs, I'm afraid she would ruin it.


That had been what I was thinking. That Candy of yours can be a bit of a handful, if a lovely looking one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Wow, that must be painful and it could have been a catastrophe...


I agree. ( re: Alice landing on Gwen's eye.)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Saddened by these attacks, to be sure--I do know my facebook friend in Sweden is okay, though.
> 
> Bonnie, you got carried away planting? No! Not you! LOL Hey, better to have more than you need, I say!
> 
> ...


Great that your friend is safe and great that you have a doctor that you like well, I hope that the relationship continues to go wonderfully. 
I need to go do some sewing, but really will probably just knit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks to Sam and ladies for the start to a new week. I have been quite busy and missed most of last week's tea party. I have quite a bit of knitting to do currently as well as work and time spent with Matthew. He is doing quite well with his drawing.


His drawing is looking better and better!!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy 49th anniversary Marykayknits and DH.????????????????????

Gwen that sounds painful. I would be pissed off to. ????

Been to Gregs this afternoon for him and Gage to have a visit. Went well.???? 

Just adding a pom pom to the little hat to match the little sweater. Will post a pic of set later.

It is a nice sunny day out and I am crossing my fingers it stays this way.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Done ????

Topaz large preemie baby cardy and hat by Marianna Mel on Ravelry


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Checking in and enjoying the pictures of knitting and Matthew's artistry. Thank you to the summary ladies and to Sam. 
Sassafras, hope you are seeing a doctor for your symptoms..they are worrisome to me and hopefully a doctor can diagnose and help your symptoms. Life is too short to feel so crummy. 
Beautiful spring day here. To the vet and Molly at 45 pounds and 110 bl gluc..we are finally seeming to come to a bit of diabetic stability. 
Julie, your foccacia bread sounds wonderful. Think it sounds so good that I must make some home made bread myself. 
Gwen, Hoping the eye is going to be OK. Think a bit of ice might help the swelling.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You have me stumped, Sam, should I know who Freddy Kruger is?


He is a ghoul from a horror movie made in the US some years ago. Never watched it, myself!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Yay for Miss Molly! I hope she continues stable.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Liz, not that good, but I've made myself rest, I also got a Focaccia made- been craving some bread.


Oh, that does sound good! I've not made that in a long time. I used to make one every Sunday for my work lunch during the week. I do love bread. I'm feeling a bit better, as long as I don't move too fast. I had some ginger tea also which settled my stomach so now I'm really hungry! But I'm working on staying hydrated.

I'm sewing the binding on the last two quilts that were nearly done, sewing by hand as I sit in my chair. If I don't feel like getting to the machine later, I'll probably crochet. Not sure what I'm making for supper but rather expect he'll ask for enchiladas. Those are fairly easy, as I just layer things in the pan and bake.

We were supposed to get wind tonight but so far, it's pretty quiet. We'll be much cooler tomorrow so might be a good day for bread making (and I fully expect to feel more normal tomorrow). I keep thinking today is Sunday, since I took yesterday off for all the appointments--nice to remember I have another day off! LOL


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam 
Ruben roll ups. Excellent. 
Governer says the CA drought is over! 
Karena


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Done ????
> 
> Topaz large preemie baby cardy and hat by Marianna Mel on Ravelry


Very cute.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Seeing as how I am fiddling around on Main: here is another absolutely exquisite piece of knitting
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-461768-1.html


I like that one, I think I have that particular magazine.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Slow work week but had time for some crocheting. Made a dishcloth, doily and so far three egg cozies for the filled plastic eggs bought for the DGGC. I started a tea cozy but am not sure about it. I'll post a pic when I can get it downloaded on the iPad. I'm needing to get home to pick up the rest of the yarn for the star blanket. Plans are to be home for Easter. Sam, we'll have lunch one day.
> 
> ...


Hi Kathy! So sorry about your friends DH and your DB's friend, that is so sad, prayers certainly. 
A slow week isn't great, but considering high winds and rain, maybe just as well, just glad you are safe out there. 
The attacks are horrible, I agree, I don't know how anyone can even think to do things like that, but then I've found that people right here will do just as horrible things to people they supposedly care about. 
Well off to better thoughts than where that was going. 
Stay safe, can't wait to see you at KAP!!! Marla's really excited to see you and everyone and also wondered if Carol(CMeliza) will be going this year again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Checking in and enjoying the pictures of knitting and Matthew's artistry. Thank you to the summary ladies and to Sam.
> Sassafras, hope you are seeing a doctor for your symptoms..they are worrisome to me and hopefully a doctor can diagnose and help your symptoms. Life is too short to feel so crummy.
> Beautiful spring day here. To the vet and Molly at 45 pounds and 110 bl gluc..we are finally seeming to come to a bit of diabetic stability.
> Julie, your foccacia bread sounds wonderful. Think it sounds so good that I must make some home made bread myself.
> Gwen, Hoping the eye is going to be OK. Think a bit of ice might help the swelling.


Thanks Joyce! It was a particularly good batch- I kneaded a bit more thoroughly than I do sometimes- and I think the texture was much improved. Hope yours works well. You have a machine if I remember right. Had to rubbish mine a while back- someone (not me ) had dropped the bucket, and the shaft was bent. The replacement one was just a smidgeon too big. Have used trays, or bread molds, and the oven since. With the Kenwood for mixing- saves my hands and wrists.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> He is a ghoul from a horror movie made in the US some years ago. Never watched it, myself!


Oh I see, not my style at all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, that does sound good! I've not made that in a long time. I used to make one every Sunday for my work lunch during the week. I do love bread. I'm feeling a bit better, as long as I don't move too fast. I had some ginger tea also which settled my stomach so now I'm really hungry! But I'm working on staying hydrated.
> 
> I'm sewing the binding on the last two quilts that were nearly done, sewing by hand as I sit in my chair. If I don't feel like getting to the machine later, I'll probably crochet. Not sure what I'm making for supper but rather expect he'll ask for enchiladas. Those are fairly easy, as I just layer things in the pan and bake.
> 
> We were supposed to get wind tonight but so far, it's pretty quiet. We'll be much cooler tomorrow so might be a good day for bread making (and I fully expect to feel more normal tomorrow). I keep thinking today is Sunday, since I took yesterday off for all the appointments--nice to remember I have another day off! LOL


Glad you are feeling better. Dehydration can sneak up on one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yay for Miss Molly! I hope she continues stable.


Should have mentioned Molly- glad she is more stable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I like that one, I think I have that particular magazine.


I know I have one somewhere, but I don't think it is the same issue- there are some lovely designs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Checking in and enjoying the pictures of knitting and Matthew's artistry. Thank you to the summary ladies and to Sam.
> Sassafras, hope you are seeing a doctor for your symptoms..they are worrisome to me and hopefully a doctor can diagnose and help your symptoms. Life is too short to feel so crummy.
> Beautiful spring day here. To the vet and Molly at 45 pounds and 110 bl gluc..we are finally seeming to come to a bit of diabetic stability.
> Julie, your foccacia bread sounds wonderful. Think it sounds so good that I must make some home made bread myself.
> Gwen, Hoping the eye is going to be OK. Think a bit of ice might help the swelling.


That is good news about molly long may it continue


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, we have BLM horse corrals in town. They round up the wild horses and burros in the desert mountains each year. I always take the grands there when they visit.
Mel, sweet candy and hat.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Tired tonight been working in garden and knitting on my Turkish top finally got one of the fronts done it was easier than I thought , but I think I will have trouble trying to figure out the crochet edging , well that's a problem for another day I'm going to try and get some sleep . 
Goodnight


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Flytyin, actually I will make appt to see doc. Just saw her, but these S&S are new. Thank you.
Sorienna, I made chicken enchiladas for dinner. I roasted chicken last night, so just add cooked chicken to tortilla, add about tsp green enchiladas sauce, continue til casserole full, add rest of sauce, chopped onions and grated Cotilla cheese. Your. And I can make in morning when I'm not as worn out. You can use NYTimes recipe (Google) only use jarred green sauce instead of making your own.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think hers were little dolls, I guess I could do that too. The Bags of Love are for kids who are scooped out of bad situations by Social Services. They get a bag with a quilt, a couple of toys & personal items like toothbrush etc. One of the ladies at the quilt club is really into collecting & making stuff for them right now as it used to be just an Alberta thing but is now moving into our province & it seems like a very good charity.


Betty's knitted dolls would be perfect. You can make boy and girl dolls from small scraps of yarn. I think hers were quite simple and she stuffed herself as she knitted.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, bless you and thank you. Feel like hell, I think I'm going to have to read up on diabetes. I am nauseous most days and headachy, and I never get headaches. Two flares together is not good. But I felt so bad for Maya we went out in 35mph wind but 85F temp, but only just a half hour.


It's really hitting you hard this time, mother nature is not being kind to those with FM or Arthritis, etc. I sure hope that it passes soon so that you feel much better. 
I took Ryssa and Gizmo for a walk yesterday afternoon and pooped them out, they slept the rest of the evening.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No need to apologize for what you call a whine; sometimes we just need to do it. We are here to be "leaned on"
> or "leaned into". {{{{HUGS}}}}
> 
> This morning when the dogs did their usual "let's wake up mom so she can feed" us what I feared would happen did happen.
> ...


Hope your eye heals quickly Gwen!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Those are great Kate! Yes, heaven help you if you drop a stitch????
> Did you buy a different pattern for the little bears? I've just tried one doing 1/2 the number of stitches & rows, still have to put it together so I'm not sure how that worked.


Yes, I think I had 3 different patterns.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Kathy! So sorry about your friends DH and your DB's friend, that is so sad, prayers certainly.
> A slow week isn't great, but considering high winds and rain, maybe just as well, just glad you are safe out there.
> The attacks are horrible, I agree, I don't know how anyone can even think to do things like that, but then I've found that people right here will do just as horrible things to people they supposedly care about.
> Well off to better thoughts than where that was going.
> Stay safe, can't wait to see you at KAP!!! Marla's really excited to see you and everyone and also wondered if Carol(CMeliza) will be going this year again.


I received a card from her this week and she did mention that she hoped to see us in June at KAP.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'd rather cut the grass than cook and clean! But I can imagine how it would go if he were cooking...
> 
> Gwen, hope your eye heals quickly. Exuberant puppies are not always enjoyable!
> 
> ...


Hope you feel better really quickly.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just received this from DIL....check out that pose! Also typical Scottish dress - T-shirt, sunglasses and wellies!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> Just received this from DIL....check out that pose! Also typical Scottish dress - T-shirt, sunglasses and wellies!


She sure is growing up quickly.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm still waiting to hear from Tami. I've tried to call her cell but was told there were ''network'' difficulties. I've also tried to reach Sam but cannot read my own handwriting of his phone number. So, I


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, what a cutie, she is growing up too fast.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kate, love those Wellies! What a doll she is.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Flytyin, actually I will make appt to see doc. Just saw her, but these S&S are new. Thank you.
> Sorienna, I made chicken enchiladas for dinner. I roasted chicken last night, so just add cooked chicken to tortilla, add about tsp green enchiladas sauce, continue til casserole full, add rest of sauce, chopped onions and grated Cotilla cheese. Your. And I can make in morning when I'm not as worn out. You can use NYTimes recipe (Google) only use jarred green sauce instead of making your own.


Good you will be seeing doctor again. New S&S are always a worry. I am hoping it is something benign such as a bit of increased stress. Your chicken enchiladas sound wonderful.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Ohio Joy I just called Tami to give her your numbers. Please edit your post and remove your phone numbers please.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Edited shortly after you posted. Mary. Thank you for your help. I've talked to Tami just now.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Edited shortly after you posted. Mary. Thank you for your help. I've talked to Tami just now.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thanks. I hope all is well with you and Don. We think of you and your family often and share your story of your dedication to Elm. Sending love to you.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> No need to apologize for what you call a whine; sometimes we just need to do it. We are here to be "leaned on"
> or "leaned into". {{{{HUGS}}}}
> 
> This morning when the dogs did their usual "let's wake up mom so she can feed" us what I feared would happen did happen.
> ...


Oh Gwen you really made me laugh when I read your above posting.
I'm sorry, but we all need something to laugh at daily and you've won the prize for me, lol! O honestly do hope you Door has been fixed and goodness me you honestly could have lost an eye.
Do hope everything is now in order and you aren't suffering too much!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Kathy! So sorry about your friends DH and your DB's friend, that is so sad, prayers certainly.
> A slow week isn't great, but considering high winds and rain, maybe just as well, just glad you are safe out there.
> The attacks are horrible, I agree, I don't know how anyone can even think to do things like that, but then I've found that people right here will do just as horrible things to people they supposedly care about.
> Well off to better thoughts than where that was going.
> Stay safe, can't wait to see you at KAP!!! Marla's really excited to see you and everyone and also wondered if Carol(CMeliza) will be going this year again.


From what I know so far, Carol will be there.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just received this from DIL....check out that pose! Also typical Scottish dress - T-shirt, sunglasses and wellies!


Love it!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

ohioJoy, hope all is well. Glad she called. I messaged her on fb message app.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Hope your eye is better soon, Gwen. Didn't you give your. Dh a matching One?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

(continuing my earlier post)

I had a call from Tami regarding the emergency here and Susan's need to be in her area this evening and possibly needing a place for her and Ben to stay over for the night. She, of course, offered in a heartbeat for them to stay with her and her DH. I then removed the post because Mary posted that she'd reached Tami with my need. 

One of the men staying temporarily at Elm died in the bathroom next to his room during the night. Police and EMTs were called and it is not certain whether he'd had a heart attack (or that it was an OD) sometime during the night. The man was a contractor and would have been helping on the refurbishing of the new veterans' transitional home. (The deed was transferred just last Monday and rather quickly and smoothly. It was a donation to Susan.)

Susan felt that it was proper for her (as one who knew and cared about him) to go to the man's parents rather than to send to police to inform them of their son's death. It's a long trip for Ben after he's worked all day today and she was over-wrought and not able to drive at the time.

Elm will be closed on Monday and GED class will be cancelled also for that day. Obviously, Susan is too close to the situation to deal well with the is on her agenda for Monday, after this heart-wrenching day.

Please remember Susan and Ben (who wept in my arms) as well as Chris' parents and friends as they come to grips with this tragic death. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Check out Ugg- they've had some brilliant specials according to Joy.


DD has a pair of Ugg slippers and loves them. I've requested some myself!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Was hard but got through it. I don't take items to hospice . I sell the baby items then donate the money, added what I would have spent on gift .didn't see DIL as she was at work all day . She is going with a big bunch of sons friends and wives to the races today . It's something son and friends all did when it's there birthdays and if they win any money it's getting donated . His best man is also running a marathon all the donations will be shared between the hospice and macmillan nurses


What an awesome thing to do. So many just want the money for themselves. It sounds like your son has a wonderful wife and friends.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> (continuing my earlier post)
> 
> I had a call from Tami regarding the emergency here and Susan's need to be in her area this evening and possibly needing a place for her and Ben to stay over for the night. She, of course, offered in a heartbeat for them to stay with her and her DH. I then removed the post because Mary posted that she'd reached Tami with my need.
> 
> ...


Prayers being said.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Finally got my camera to work. Here are some pictures of my snow.


Wow, hello spring! Well, it will help the water table anyway. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Betty's knitted dolls would be perfect. You can make boy and girl dolls from small scraps of yarn. I think hers were quite simple and she stuffed herself as she knitted.


I found her pattern, I knew I had it bookmarked


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just received this from DIL....check out that pose! Also typical Scottish dress - T-shirt, sunglasses and wellies!


Cute! Love the glasses???? She sure isn't a baby anymore


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Ohio Joy prayers being sent up and hugs to Susan and Ben.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> (continuing my earlier post)
> 
> I had a call from Tami regarding the emergency here and Susan's need to be in her area this evening and possibly needing a place for her and Ben to stay over for the night. She, of course, offered in a heartbeat for them to stay with her and her DH. I then removed the post because Mary posted that she'd reached Tami with my need.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you got hold of Tami & she will help you out. So sorry for the loss of your friend.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I've spent the afternoon putting my bears together, so far I have 2 headless bears???????? I got that far & ran out of stuffing & will have to wait until I get to Lloydminster to get some more???? Oh, well, wouldn't want to get them done too soon????????

DHs cousin called before supper, they are coming out for coffee this evening


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bella has been on vacation and enjoying the small amounts of time when she doesn't have to be attached to all of the equipment. Quality time sometimes is counted in minutes instead of hours with her. She had 40 minutes of quality time viewing aquatic life and enjoying it immensely.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php…
Image may contain: one or more people, water and outdoor
Image may contain: 1 person, sitting
Image may contain: one or more people and people sitting
Image may contain: 1 person, smiling
+6
Saving SuperBella added 9 new photos.
31 mins ·

Homebound but with moments that turned into memories. Quiet days and yet full days and 1 busy Sea World day makes for some amazing memories and full hearts. Time with her oldest sister Hannah Watkins for a few days , then onto Orlando and time with her cousin Liz and just time.
1 full day at Sea World. 40 minutes at Sea World ; thats all Bella had unhooked from all her IV'S and tubes. 40 minutes to be somewhat mobile. Then she becomes overwhelmed and although happy and excited she does not grasp how to have the freedom and gets overwhelmed and worn out so easily. Yet even through that we can tell how free she feels. Many days she does not have any time off Iv's or tubes or physical ability so those 4 hours, or 2 hours or 40 minutes become these moments of grasping to do what she can for some normalcy and yet its still far from normal. We cant count on moments without her being hooked to something or we would not go anywhere, which isnt fair or realistic. I pray we make all those minutes even when days go by and shes continually hooked to something as normal as we can. Regardless of equipment we add to her, it does not define her. The world at times has a crazy way of defining people by what they see and not who they are. We crave to give her so much and perspective feel we will never regret those moments even if they are difficult to obtain, travel or do. We pray we show the world a Bella beyond Mito, tubes, wires and Iv's even if they are attached to her and show Bella a world beyond too. Its a pretty amazing world and world look out because Bellas a amazing girl. #SuperBella#teamBella
#mitochondrialneedsacure #shesworthacure#blessed


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Just had a call from Susan. They are well on their way home and should be back by 10:30pm. Again, my thanks to Tami and DH for their willingness to help tonight. Y'all are the best, Tami....and the rest of y'all here at Sam's table, too!!!! Whatever would we do without each other? I would not want to have to find out that answer.

God's richest blessings on each of you.

Good night,

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just had a call from Susan. They are well on their way home and should be back by 10:30pm. Again, my thanks to Tami and DH for their willingness to help tonight. Y'all are the best, Tami....and the rest of y'all here at Sam's table, too!!!! Whatever would we do without each other? I would not want to have to find out that answer.
> 
> God's richest blessings on each of you.
> 
> ...


Sleep well, sweet friend.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone. Well, today is DH and my 49th wedding anniversary. We had relatives visiting from South Carolina as they had a funeral to attend this weekend. They don't eat meat on Fridays during Lent, so I made macaroni salad, devilled eggs, cheese and crackers, and banana bread with cream cheese for lunch. That's the most food prep I've done in awhile. With my mobility issues (I walk with two canes in the house) we do a lot of take out or DH prepares the meals. I am appreciative, but it is so frustrating not to be able to do the things I used to do! We were going to go out to dinner after BIL and SIL left for the funeral visitation, but as it has turned cold this weekend, we opted for a light supper, and will go out to celebrate in a few days.
> I haven't posted about the results of my doctor's visit concerning the medication for AFib. I was really worried about talking to him, but he listened to my concerns, and I told him I did not want to take the medicine. He said "If you're happy, I'm happy". He said he would not do an ablation because that is for people who are more symptomatic. I am rarely even aware that I have an irregular heartbeat. So for now I am staying with rate control (medicine to control heart rate and BP and a blood thinner.) I will see my regular cardiologist at the end of April and see where we go from there.


Happy Anniversary!!!!! Enjoy your belated celebration when the snow goes, hopefully it won't be too long. 
It's great that you had a good conversation with your doc and he listened, sounds like he's a keeper.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought you might be interested to see the Sheraton, Rarotonga (Cook Islands).
> 
> Rarotonga has a bad reputation here for shonky deals, and corrupt politicians.
> 
> ...


Wow, it looks like it was beautiful at one time.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just received this from DIL....check out that pose! Also typical Scottish dress - T-shirt, sunglasses and wellies!


So cute! I think that is the dress for all little girls throughout the world.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sleep well, sweet friend.


I nearly forgot that I'm in need of a registration form that I can fill out and return to you. The one sent is not cooperating well with playmates. LOLOL

Thanks,

Ohio Joy


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, April!

Gwen, I hope your eye heals quickly and the door is repaired today!

Joy, prayers for Susan and Ben and all of the people that Elm serves. Of course you are included!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella has been on vacation and enjoying the small amounts of time when she doesn't have to be attached to all of the equipment. Quality time sometimes is counted in minutes instead of hours with her. She had 40 minutes of quality time viewing aquatic life and enjoying it immensely.
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php…
> Image may contain: one or more people, water and outdoor
> ...


It makes me so happy that Bella was able to have this experience.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

OhioJoy, love, hugs and prayers for Susan, Ben and Chris's parents.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie and Gwen, such wonderful friends, lifting me up. I cried, happy tears, when I read your posts. I want so much to be fully present for Rox. I was reading about diabetes and I might have to check that out. Have the neuropathy and frequent urination. Haven't lost weight, but on steroid. I hate always feeling not good, I know it isn't terminal and for that I'm grateful. Sorry to whine. One of my friends had last rights today.
> Liz, oh my, I'm glad your snow won't last. Mammoth, CA just got two more feet. They are already at their heaviest snow year ever.


She understands and you are doing very well considering the pain you are having. 
I hope you don't have diabetes, but if you do, catching it quickly is a good thing so you can work to hopefully reverse it. 
Holy cow, 2 feet in Cali, that's a lot for April.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am hoping to, as well- but I have been a bit spendthrift, lately. Could not face the thought of winter without an electric blanket. Got one at $136 marked down from $200, but in talking with Joy in Goulburn it seems I should have gone to one of the Australian outlets, and even with freight charges it would have been cheaper- oh well - live and learn! A poppet pattern will just have to wait!


That's a good investment though, hopefully you'll get many years use out of it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, bless you, Bella and family and all her caretakers.
Bonnie, what a visual of all those headless bears????????????


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Just had a call from Susan. They are well on their way home and should be back by 10:30pm. Again, my thanks to Tami and DH for their willingness to help tonight. Y'all are the best, Tami....and the rest of y'all here at Sam's table, too!!!! Whatever would we do without each other? I would not want to have to find out that answer.
> 
> God's richest blessings on each of you.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. It has to be so difficult on Susan and Ben to deliver such news. We had a similar situation with a coworker several years ago. He didn't list an emergency contact so everyone was trying to figure out his family so they could be contacted. He was discovered by an employee who went to check on him after not showing up to work on the second day and not calling in for either day. We do need each other in so many different ways. I am glad we are here for each other.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I used the eyelash yarn for the bears and it's easy enough to work with, just don't try to tink it! The pattern is easy to follow (as are all of gypsycream's) and I liked the fact that you can't see any of the seams in the eyelash yarn.


Cute little family. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday April!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And a very Happy Birthday from me, I am very tired - been up without rest since 4a.m., it's now 9 30p.m., and I need to get my head down. Had forgotten that I saw that on the Birthday List.


That is a long day, I hope you sleep the night away.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> It makes me so happy that Bella was able to have this experience.


It was great seeing a picture of her laughing and another with her just adoring a turtle stuffed animal. I have some Easter surprises for each of the kids which I give to the parents to give as they choose. Some of my little gifts are kept as rewards when the child has to endure an undesirable procedure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> The other day DH suggested inviting our friends round for a meal tonight to discuss the final details for the cruise we're taking in May. I wasn't too keen as I'm tired, I don't enjoy cooking and basically I couldn't be bothered, but agreed reluctantly and he said,"I'll help you"...... so far I've planned the meal, got the shopping, made soup, cleaned the toilet, washed all the floors and I'm about to tidy up before organising the table and getting the rest of the meal ready, what's he doing?....cutting the grass!!! Is it me? :sm16:


No Kate, it's not you, it's him. lol, 
And he'll think he was a big help too. :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well here I am. Lost the football today. But to cheer me up Vicky was able to tell me that Elizabeth put her first two words together today. More nana (banana). She loves food generally but bananas are well up the top for her favourite food (with sultanas very much up there as well). So rather apt that was waht she said. In fact banana was one of her first words!


She is just growing up so fast, before you know it, she's going to be talking up a storm.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the validation Jeanette. He promised he'd fix the door today; it is now almost 10 p.m. and no the door is not fixed.
Guess he thought cutting the grass more important she said sarcastically. Not happy at all about this. May just sleep in the guest room tonight. Think that might make a statement? Here's my eye tonight; only hurts when I put the medicine on it now but is bruising some.



RookieRetiree said:


> Why is it that they have to wait until it's already caused problems? And, potentially disastrous ones? You're entitled to being PO'd.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the validation Jeanette. He promised he'd fix the door today; it is now almost 10 p.m. and no the door is not fixed.
> Guess he thought cutting the grass more important she said sarcastically. Not happy at all about this. May just sleep in the guest room tonight. Think that might make a statement?


I think it will be a good idea in order to protect your eyes from further harm.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope you began to feel better soon as the day progressed Sorlenna.



Sorlenna said:


> I'd rather cut the grass than cook and clean! But I can imagine how it would go if he were cooking...
> 
> Gwen, hope your eye heals quickly. Exuberant puppies are not always enjoyable!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is great looking Melody. Again, love the color combo. You just fly through these patterns. I'm always so impressed with your skill and speed.



gagesmom said:


> Done ????
> 
> Topaz large preemie baby cardy and hat by Marianna Mel on Ravelry


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna I would love to learn how to make good tasting enchiladas. Can you share how you do it?



Sorlenna said:


> Oh, that does sound good! I've not made that in a long time. I used to make one every Sunday for my work lunch during the week. I do love bread. I'm feeling a bit better, as long as I don't move too fast. I had some ginger tea also which settled my stomach so now I'm really hungry! But I'm working on staying hydrated.
> 
> I'm sewing the binding on the last two quilts that were nearly done, sewing by hand as I sit in my chair. If I don't feel like getting to the machine later, I'll probably crochet. Not sure what I'm making for supper but rather expect he'll ask for enchiladas. Those are fairly easy, as I just layer things in the pan and bake.
> 
> We were supposed to get wind tonight but so far, it's pretty quiet. We'll be much cooler tomorrow so might be a good day for bread making (and I fully expect to feel more normal tomorrow). I keep thinking today is Sunday, since I took yesterday off for all the appointments--nice to remember I have another day off! LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What are BLM horse corrals?


sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, we have BLM horse corrals in town. They round up the wild horses and burros in the desert mountains each year. I always take the grands there when they visit.
> Mel, sweet candy and hat.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

A model in the making.....LOL....what a cutie she is!


KateB said:


> Just received this from DIL....check out that pose! Also typical Scottish dress - T-shirt, sunglasses and wellies!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> DD has a pair of Ugg slippers and loves them. I've requested some myself!


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How devastating Joy. Not surprised that Tami offered Susan and Ben a place to stay; Tami is a jewel for sure. What a horrible situation for Susan to have to deal with and for the family of the deceased. Prayers for all!!!


jheiens said:


> (continuing my earlier post)
> 
> I had a call from Tami regarding the emergency here and Susan's need to be in her area this evening and possibly needing a place for her and Ben to stay over for the night. She, of course, offered in a heartbeat for them to stay with her and her DH. I then removed the post because Mary posted that she'd reached Tami with my need.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Was hard but got through it. I don't take items to hospice . I sell the baby items then donate the money, added what I would have spent on gift .didn't see DIL as she was at work all day . She is going with a big bunch of sons friends and wives to the races today . It's something son and friends all did when it's there birthdays and if they win any money it's getting donated . His best man is also running a marathon all the donations will be shared between the hospice and macmillan nurses


Glad you made it through. His friends are great to keep up the tradition and then donate the winnings, he couldn't have asked for better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, it looks like it was beautiful at one time.


I guess so, goodness knows how quickly the forest took over.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No need to apologize for what you call a whine; sometimes we just need to do it. We are here to be "leaned on"
> or "leaned into". {{{{HUGS}}}}
> 
> This morning when the dogs did their usual "let's wake up mom so she can feed" us what I feared would happen did happen.
> ...


Oh dear, can't say I blame you, I'd have been pissed too. Poor Alice though, she was probably quite upset though she didn't quite understand that she'd hurt you. 
Hope the door is fixed. 
No matter how old they get or how many children they have, there are times that our kids just need their mom, hopefully that will never change. Hope your GS's team one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think hers were little dolls, I guess I could do that too. The Bags of Love are for kids who are scooped out of bad situations by Social Services. They get a bag with a quilt, a couple of toys & personal items like toothbrush etc. One of the ladies at the quilt club is really into collecting & making stuff for them right now as it used to be just an Alberta thing but is now moving into our province & it seems like a very good charity.


I thought so too, I think she did boy and girl if I remember right. 
What a great idea, I bet many of those children keep the quilt at the least for many years.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto to both!


sassafras123 said:


> Mary, bless you, Bella and family and all her caretakers.
> Bonnie, what a visual of all those headless bears????????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is a long day, I hope you sleep the night away.


Still recovering! But thanks.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, that looks sore. BLM is Bureau of Land Management. They have yearly round ups to keep wild mustang and burro population stable on high desert mesas. I actually got to go on one when I worked in Public Affairs on base. Wrote about it for base paper. Then they put them up for adoption. The corrals are holding corrals til they are adopted.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pineneedles4 said:


> A light dusting of snow here in Carson City, NV last night. The mountains looks beautiful!


Welcome to the tea table, nice to meet you.

Also welcome to any other new visitors that I may have missed.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Is she cute or what?!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorlenna I would love to learn how to make good tasting enchiladas. Can you share how you do it?


I cut corn tortillas in sixths (triangle shapes), put a layer in a baking pan, put chopped green onions (sometimes white) on top of that, then meat (most of the time I use shredded chicken, and sometimes I leave off the meat) and shredded cheese, spoon green chile sauce (canned is fine!) over that. Layer as many as you want, then for the top layer, I just put tortilla pieces and a final bit of cheese. I usually have three or four layers if I have enough cheese. Then I bake it at 350F for about half an hour, until the cheese is melted and the sauce is bubbling.

I'd sleep in the other room too if the door wasn't fixed!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ohio Joy, deepest condolences to the entire Elm family and Chris's parents.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Poledra. DGS is on two baseball teams; the little league team and the traveling team. This was the traveling team games;
they play until they loose. His team place 3 games; one at 8:30 a.m., one at noon, and then one at 2 p.m. They lost the 3rd game.
It was fun watching them and the weather was perfect. Since it was very cool this morning I wore jeans, long sleeve shirt,
socks....by 2 I was quite warm. It felt so good out in the sunshine though. I would have gone to sleep in the sunshine if they had had to play the 4th game I was so warm and relaxed.

Though I am not happy about the bedroom door not having been fixed I will say a nice thing about DH; he fixed dinner tonight.
He made up a recipe for a casserole and it really was tasty. He layered fresh green beans, slices of ham, yellow squash,
bread crumbs, and a tomato Valdalia onion sauce (have no idea where he found it) and baked it. He even served it up with sliced tomatoes and woke me up (I had fallen asleep on the sofa) to give me a plate. Guess I can't be to POed at him and I'll pester him to death tomorrow about the door. I was upset with Alice but not long lasting; she is still a pup and just gets so excited when she wants me to get up and fix her breakfast. She was so loving kept coming over to me as if she was checking on me afterwards.



Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, can't say I blame you, I'd have been pissed too. Poor Alice though, she was probably quite upset though she didn't quite understand that she'd hurt you.
> Hope the door is fixed.
> No matter how old they get or how many children they have, there are times that our kids just need their mom, hopefully that will never change. Hope your GS's team one.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That sounds so awesome about protecting the wild mustang and burro population. How exciting to get to go on the round up.
I used to go horseback riding a lot in my late teens and early 20s. Probably couldn't get my fat "you know what" up on a horse now....LOL!????????


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, that looks sore. BLM is Bureau of Land Management. They have yearly round ups to keep wild mustang and burro population stable on high desert mesas. I actually got to go on one when I worked in Public Affairs on base. Wrote about it for base paper. Then they put them up for adoption. The corrals are holding corrals til they are adopted.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna thanks for the enchilada recipe. I'm going to try and fix it tomorrow if I can get to the store to get some corn tortillas. (All I have on hand are the flour ones) Question: Are the corn tortillas soft or hard? I don't know if I've seen soft ones here but will cure check for them if they are soft ones.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm headed to bed....haven't decided which one yet....LOL. Most likely "our" bed just so I don't set a negative tone for tomorrow. Funny, dogs behave very well when I go to bed but get really persistent when 8 a.m. rolls around and they are getting hungry. Crossing my fingers DH will at least remember to close the door that leads out of the kitchen towards the bedroom to keep them out in the morning. If not.....well it won't be a pleasant day is all I can predict. Love & hugs to all and welcome to the newbies! Nighty-nite!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Slow work week but had time for some crocheting. Made a dishcloth, doily and so far three egg cozies for the filled plastic eggs bought for the DGGC. I started a tea cozy but am not sure about it. I'll post a pic when I can get it downloaded on the iPad. I'm needing to get home to pick up the rest of the yarn for the star blanket. Plans are to be home for Easter. Sam, we'll have lunch one day.
> 
> ...


Kathy, I have friends in Lebanon, TN. Nice area. Walmart does that to me also! Prayers for your friends.

I have not caught up on last week yet, but only have about 10 pages to go, so will do that probably tomorrow. DH cut the grass and rolled the yard today. First cutting of the season. Prayers for all.


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Get well soon! I burned my finger on the frying pan today.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Someone has been doodling today.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie and Gwen, such wonderful friends, lifting me up. I cried, happy tears, when I read your posts. I want so much to be fully present for Rox. I was reading about diabetes and I might have to check that out. Have the neuropathy and frequent urination. Haven't lost weight, but on steroid. I hate always feeling not good, I know it isn't terminal and for that I'm grateful. Sorry to whine. One of my friends had last rights today.
> Liz, oh my, I'm glad your snow won't last. Mammoth, CA just got two more feet. They are already at their heaviest snow year ever.


P
Always in my prayers. Diabetes is a possibility. Best to get an appointment with your Dr. as soon as possible, but in the mean time, stop at a pharmacy and pick up a glucose meter. I know you don't like Walmart, but their Rely-on brand is inexpensive, and I find it accurate. Symptoms vary with each person. So sorry to hear you have lost a friend.

Edit: Steroids will raise blood sugar, as well as cortisone shots.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, sounds yummy, will have to try. Oops need to go back and bookmark.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Happy birthday April????????????????????????


From me, too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Congratulations to Marykayknits & DH


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you. When I was on Prednisone in hospital two years ago I was put on insulin. Like gestation diabetes it stopped when I stopped taking Prednisone. But my thinking is I'm prone to it so should check. I gave my meter away. Meter cheap, strip are really expensive and not covered by insurance unless prescribed. I'll call Monday for an appt. we will be taking Roxanne to Bakersfield but I'll have my cell.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Was hard but got through it. I don't take items to hospice . I sell the baby items then donate the money, added what I would have spent on gift .didn't see DIL as she was at work all day . She is going with a big bunch of sons friends and wives to the races today . It's something son and friends all did when it's there birthdays and if they win any money it's getting donated . His best man is also running a marathon all the donations will be shared between the hospice and macmillan nurses


Sending you a huge hug.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Goodnight world.☺


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, super glad you treated yourself to electric blanket. I'm under mine as I write. They are so comfy.
> Machristie, wonderful dinner menu, enjoy the lake!


Love our electric blankets. The one in the RV works great, but the one in the house is a few years old, and barely warms the foot of the bed this year, but at least the chill is off of the sheets. I'll get a new one for next winter. Joy, glad you are snuggled under yours. Julie, enjoy and be warm this winter!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No need to apologize for what you call a whine; sometimes we just need to do it. We are here to be "leaned on"
> or "leaned into". {{{{HUGS}}}}
> 
> This morning when the dogs did their usual "let's wake up mom so she can feed" us what I feared would happen did happen.
> ...


Sorry to hear Alice scratched your eye lid. Glad it wasn't worse. Hope the door gets fixed.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary, beautiful weather here so I've been having a fight the weeds in my flower beds by the look of my hands I think the weeds won ????


Its is amazing how well weeds grow isnt it? Well it was supposed to get to about 16c here today but have only managed 12c so far at 1.30pm. But at least we are getting some rain which is needed badly. I think the heater will have to go on in the next couple of hours if this keeps up. Good grief I had the fan on only yesterday as we got to 30c. :sm16:

I have a pot of chicken and veg soup cooking and have made a batch of sausage rolls to put in freezer for next week for when family come for Easter.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> No need to apologize for what you call a whine; sometimes we just need to do it. We are here to be "leaned on"
> or "leaned into". {{{{HUGS}}}}
> 
> This morning when the dogs did their usual "let's wake up mom so she can feed" us what I feared would happen did happen.
> ...


Oh gosh your poor eye. I hope to goodness DH has fixed that door by now for you..... :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just received this from DIL....check out that pose! Also typical Scottish dress - T-shirt, sunglasses and wellies!


Haha, she looks so "cool"! Love the boots. She is gorgeous. :sm11:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just received this from DIL....check out that pose! Also typical Scottish dress - T-shirt, sunglasses and wellies!


Cute!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I'm still waiting to hear from Tami. I've tried to call her cell but was told there were ''network'' difficulties. I've also tried to reach Sam but cannot read my own handwriting of his phone number. So, I


I am sorry you couldn't get my cell. I don't know what network difficulties there were. Other than when we talked, it hasn't rung all day, but I did text DS and that worked. I am glad I was able to ease your mind.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> (continuing my earlier post)
> 
> I had a call from Tami regarding the emergency here and Susan's need to be in her area this evening and possibly needing a place for her and Ben to stay over for the night. She, of course, offered in a heartbeat for them to stay with her and her DH. I then removed the post because Mary posted that she'd reached Tami with my need.
> 
> ...


Even though they ended up not needing to stay with us, I am glad I was able to help, even if it was only to give you all a bit of peace of mind. You all, and Chris's family, are in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What are BLM horse corrals?


If it hasn't been answered yet, they are horse corrals owned by the Bureau of Land Management.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, thank you. When I was on Prednisone in hospital two years ago I was put on insulin. Like gestation diabetes it stopped when I stopped taking Prednisone. But my thinking is I'm prone to it so should check. I gave my meter away. Meter cheap, strip are really expensive and not covered by insurance unless prescribed. I'll call Monday for an appt. we will be taking Roxanne to Bakersfield but I'll have my cell.


I specifically use the Reli-On brand from Walmart because everything is inexpensive! I pay for all of it out of pocket, because all that our insurance covers are the expensive ones. Why not also cover the inexpensive ones that are just as accurate? Oh, well. At least we have good insurance. Hope you are soon feeling much better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Caught up for the night. Good night all. Hugs and prayers.Page 24


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good night!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you got hold of Tami & she will help you out. So sorry for the loss of your friend.


RE Ohio Joy..... from me too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Just received this from DIL....check out that pose! Also typical Scottish dress - T-shirt, sunglasses and wellies!


That's so funny . Love the sunglasses I was posing about in mine yesterday too ????
Glad to see you are getting the lovely weather too


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorlenna thanks for the enchilada recipe. I'm going to try and fix it tomorrow if I can get to the store to get some corn tortillas. (All I have on hand are the flour ones) Question: Are the corn tortillas soft or hard? I don't know if I've seen soft ones here but will cure check for them if they are soft ones.


Yes, the soft ones. Looks like your DH did a great job fixing supper!

ETA: check the bread aisle if you don't see them anywhere else.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> What an awesome thing to do. So many just want the money for themselves. It sounds like your son has a wonderful wife and friends.


Thank you Pam. They all had a good time and won £250 on the day so that's another good donation


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> (continuing my earlier post)
> 
> I had a call from Tami regarding the emergency here and Susan's need to be in her area this evening and possibly needing a place for her and Ben to stay over for the night. She, of course, offered in a heartbeat for them to stay with her and her DH. I then removed the post because Mary posted that she'd reached Tami with my need.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear your news Joy . Hope Susan and Ben have safe travels , glad you got in touch with Tami


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the validation Jeanette. He promised he'd fix the door today; it is now almost 10 p.m. and no the door is not fixed.
> Guess he thought cutting the grass more important she said sarcastically. Not happy at all about this. May just sleep in the guest room tonight. Think that might make a statement? Here's my eye tonight; only hurts when I put the medicine on it now but is bruising some.


That looks sore . Hope you get a good night's sleep and eye feels a lot better when you wake up.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Someone has been doodling today.


Lovely wish my doodling looked like that????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Sending you a huge hug.


Thank you Tami I needed one


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the validation Jeanette. He promised he'd fix the door today; it is now almost 10 p.m. and no the door is not fixed.
> Guess he thought cutting the grass more important she said sarcastically. Not happy at all about this. May just sleep in the guest room tonight. Think that might make a statement? Here's my eye tonight; only hurts when I put the medicine on it now but is bruising some.


That looks nasty. Sorry the door still isn't fixed


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Someone has been doodling today.


Wow! It looks like it could swim off th page. Well done, Matthew.

Thanks for the news on Bella & family, wonderful they were able to have a holiday despite all the health issues


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the validation Jeanette. He promised he'd fix the door today; it is now almost 10 p.m. and no the door is not fixed.
> Guess he thought cutting the grass more important she said sarcastically. Not happy at all about this. May just sleep in the guest room tonight. Think that might make a statement? Here's my eye tonight; only hurts when I put the medicine on it now but is bruising some.


Ouch, that does look sore. Sorry he hasnt fixed the door....yet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not sure of your meaning, Margaret? Do you mean it was pricey?


yes


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Was hard but got through it. I don't take items to hospice . I sell the baby items then donate the money, added what I would have spent on gift .didn't see DIL as she was at work all day . She is going with a big bunch of sons friends and wives to the races today . It's something son and friends all did when it's there birthdays and if they win any money it's getting donated . His best man is also running a marathon all the donations will be shared between the hospice and macmillan nurses


Thats wonderful of his friends.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No need to apologize for what you call a whine; sometimes we just need to do it. We are here to be "leaned on"
> or "leaned into". {{{{HUGS}}}}
> 
> This morning when the dogs did their usual "let's wake up mom so she can feed" us what I feared would happen did happen.
> ...


A shame it took this to get the door fixed (hopefuly). Praying that your eyelid will heal quickly without any problems


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

KateB said:


> I used the eyelash yarn for the bears and it's easy enough to work with, just don't try to tink it! The pattern is easy to follow (as are all of gypsycream's) and I liked the fact that you can't see any of the seams in the eyelash yarn.


How lovely your family of bears are!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> (continuing my earlier post)
> 
> I had a call from Tami regarding the emergency here and Susan's need to be in her area this evening and possibly needing a place for her and Ben to stay over for the night. She, of course, offered in a heartbeat for them to stay with her and her DH. I then removed the post because Mary posted that she'd reached Tami with my need.
> 
> ...


Praying for all involved in this situation-and that they will see something positive coming from it all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She is just growing up so fast, before you know it, she's going to be talking up a storm.


She talks up a storm already- she hardly shuts up while playing- we just don't understand too much of it! 
Just had a call from Vicky- she (E) has a temperature. Just enough to not be able to go to childcare tomorrow without being worrying as long as it gets no higher. So I may be needed tomorrow if one of them can't organise a day off.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Poledra. DGS is on two baseball teams; the little league team and the traveling team. This was the traveling team games;
> they play until they loose. His team place 3 games; one at 8:30 a.m., one at noon, and then one at 2 p.m. They lost the 3rd game.
> It was fun watching them and the weather was perfect. Since it was very cool this morning I wore jeans, long sleeve shirt,
> socks....by 2 I was quite warm. It felt so good out in the sunshine though. I would have gone to sleep in the sunshine if they had had to play the 4th game I was so warm and relaxed.
> ...


That does look very yummy, well done DH! I guess it helps make up for not having the door fixed yet. LOL


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

This is the end of a long week for me. I went to the foot dr. and got the results of my MRI and it was no surprise but the results were not good. I have a lot of arthritis in my foot and there is nothing much that can be done about it. He did give me a cortisone shot in my foot and it has helped a lot. The shot was very painful however. He deadened the area first but it was still very painful. It wasn't until the next morning when I got up that I noticed that I felt better and DH commented that I was walking better. I a m getting a new brace and see it that will help. My ankle rolls my foot to the inside so I am walking on the side of my foot which throws my stride and balance off Oh the joys of getting old.
Granddaughter Amanda's mother asked me to make a baby quilt for a shower gift and she wanted a good bit of embroidery on it I am not really happy with her choices of fabric but an doing my best. It need to be done for a shower on Thursday so I need to keep at it. Can't say that I am enjoying it either. Oh well..use
I was able to get a new cell phone to replace the one I washed. Now to learn how to use it properly. I have a hard time with electronics.
The dishes need doing and I need to get to bed.
Hugs to all
Marilyn


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the validation Jeanette. He promised he'd fix the door today; it is now almost 10 p.m. and no the door is not fixed.
> Guess he thought cutting the grass more important she said sarcastically. Not happy at all about this. May just sleep in the guest room tonight. Think that might make a statement? Here's my eye tonight; only hurts when I put the medicine on it now but is bruising some.


Does the spare room door shut? If so perfectly reasonable reason to do so. And it might prompt him to get it done tomorrow.
At least you have a sorry looking eye to show for it


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Someone has been doodling today.


love it- it is so different to his usual drawings.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Pam. They all had a good time and won £250 on the day so that's another good donation


It sure was. Lovely of them to donate.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, thank you. When I was on Prednisone in hospital two years ago I was put on insulin. Like gestation diabetes it stopped when I stopped taking Prednisone. But my thinking is I'm prone to it so should check. I gave my meter away. Meter cheap, strip are really expensive and not covered by insurance unless prescribed. I'll call Monday for an appt. we will be taking Roxanne to Bakersfield but I'll have my cell.


Defintelly needs checking- so much steroids sure predisposes you to diabetes. But as a friend of mine said despite allthe side effects of steroids without them she wouldn't have survived childhood. And at that time it was seen as a miracle cure. So used with less caution than today.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> She talks up a storm already- she hardly shuts up while playing- we just don't understand too much of it!
> Just had a call from Vicky- she (E) has a temperature. Just enough to not be able to go to childcare tomorrow without being worrying as long as it gets no higher. So I may be needed tomorrow if one of them can't organise a day off.


I hope it doesnt eventuate into anything.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Its is amazing how well weeds grow isnt it? Well it was supposed to get to about 16c here today but have only managed 12c so far at 1.30pm. But at least we are getting some rain which is needed badly. I think the heater will have to go on in the next couple of hours if this keeps up. Good grief I had the fan on only yesterday as we got to 30c. :sm16:
> 
> I have a pot of chicken and veg soup cooking and have made a batch of sausage rolls to put in freezer for next week for when family come for Easter.


Our maximum was 17.5 at 20 past middnight! But no where near as cold as you. Some rain here but not a lot. Feels like winter is on the way. But should get some nice autumn weather now hopefully.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Pam. They all had a good time and won £250 on the day so that's another good donation


An amount not to be sneezed at.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> How lovely your family of bears are!


Welcome to the tea Party Pat.
My GD is slowly getting used to her Poppet. At least she has learned to not keep throwing him out the pram! she has learnt he belongs in there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> This is the end of a long week for me. I went to the foot dr. and got the results of my MRI and it was no surprise but the results were not good. I have a lot of arthritis in my foot and there is nothing much that can be done about it. He did give me a cortisone shot in my foot and it has helped a lot. The shot was very painful however. He deadened the area first but it was still very painful. It wasn't until the next morning when I got up that I noticed that I felt better and DH commented that I was walking better. I a m getting a new brace and see it that will help. My ankle rolls my foot to the inside so I am walking on the side of my foot which throws my stride and balance off Oh the joys of getting old.
> Granddaughter Amanda's mother asked me to make a baby quilt for a shower gift and she wanted a good bit of embroidery on it I am not really happy with her choices of fabric but an doing my best. It need to be done for a shower on Thursday so I need to keep at it. Can't say that I am enjoying it either. Oh well..use
> I was able to get a new cell phone to replace the one I washed. Now to learn how to use it properly. I have a hard time with electronics.
> The dishes need doing and I need to get to bed.
> ...


Glad the cortisone injection has helped. Would an orthotic help so you walk on the whole foot? May not help as an ankle but I would think it would still give some support to make it harder for the foot to roll.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Our maximum was 17.5 at 20 past middnight! But no where near as cold as you. Some rain here but not a lot. Feels like winter is on the way. But should get some nice autumn weather now hopefully.


Its crazy cold here. Only 11c most of the afternoon. 16c tomorrow then a few days low 20s., which sounds better for easing into Winter.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> An amount not to be sneezed at.


I think the women got lucky on the grand national race which is a big racing event here ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Its crazy cold here. Only 11c most of the afternoon. 16c tomorrow then a few days low 20s., which sounds better for easing into Winter.


I will be very kind and say it's beautiful blue skies here not a cloud or breeze insight lovely and warm ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> (continuing my earlier post)
> 
> I had a call from Tami regarding the emergency here and Susan's need to be in her area this evening and possibly needing a place for her and Ben to stay over for the night. She, of course, offered in a heartbeat for them to stay with her and her DH. I then removed the post because Mary posted that she'd reached Tami with my need.
> 
> ...


What a tragedy for all involved. Keeping them all in my thoughts.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the validation Jeanette. He promised he'd fix the door today; it is now almost 10 p.m. and no the door is not fixed.
> Guess he thought cutting the grass more important she said sarcastically. Not happy at all about this. May just sleep in the guest room tonight. Think that might make a statement? Here's my eye tonight; only hurts when I put the medicine on it now but is bruising some.


Oh Gwen that looks sore! What is it with men and grass cutting?!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> How lovely your family of bears are!


Thank you, a lot of the credit has to go to your great patterns! BTW they have all left home now!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I will be very kind and say it's beautiful blue skies here not a cloud or breeze insight lovely and warm ????


We're cloudy and overcast! :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I will be very kind and say it's beautiful blue skies here not a cloud or breeze insight lovely and warm ????


LOL. I dont mind you having sunshine now Sonja. Its your turn, we are heading into Winter. :sm11:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! It looks like it could swim off th page. Well done, Matthew.
> 
> Thanks for the news on Bella & family, wonderful they were able to have a holiday despite all the health issues


I love being able to share good news about Bella when I can. I can't imagine spending 40 minutes at such a pricey venue and then having to call it good because it is time to set up all of the equipment for sustaining life once again. Her stroller is a cross over from stroller to a wheelchair. It is medically designed and is her wheelchair but many people don't realize it. That industry has come a long ways. Her monitors can be placed below her on a shelf. It has a canopy that she can pull down over her to reduce stress levels and shut the world out when it overwhelms her. I believe the family is heading home this weekend with stops every 2 hours to care for Bella.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> I love being able to share good news about Bella when I can. I can't imagine spending 40 minutes at such a pricey venue and then having to call it good because it is time to set up all of the equipment for sustaining life once again. Her stroller is a cross over from stroller to a wheelchair. It is medically designed and is her wheelchair but many people don't realize it. That industry has come a long ways. Her monitors can be placed below her on a shelf. It has a canopy that she can pull down over her to reduce stress levels and shut the world out when it overwhelms her. I believe the family is heading home this weekend with stops every 2 hours to care for Bella.


Thanks for sharing, we like to hear some good news in her life also. :sm24:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> love it- it is so different to his usual drawings.


I love seeing what comes out of his mind. There is another doodle on his desk that has a floral design with viney connections. I told him that I want to make cards of the fish doodle. Hopefully he will let me.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Golly its bucketing down outside here still. :sm06: A definite good soaking.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> I love being able to share good news about Bella when I can. I can't imagine spending 40 minutes at such a pricey venue and then having to call it good because it is time to set up all of the equipment for sustaining life once again. Her stroller is a cross over from stroller to a wheelchair. It is medically designed and is her wheelchair but many people don't realize it. That industry has come a long ways. Her monitors can be placed below her on a shelf. It has a canopy that she can pull down over her to reduce stress levels and shut the world out when it overwhelms her. I believe the family is heading home this weekend with stops every 2 hours to care for Bella.


Great to hear that Bella had a good time, it must be rewarding and precious for the family too, so that there are good memories. 
Prayers for all involved at Elm.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Jeepers, we have had 21ml of rain so far. Still extremely heavy. This lot isnt missing us this time that's for sure. :sm19:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Someone has been doodling today.


I wonder who?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Love our electric blankets. The one in the RV works great, but the one in the house is a few years old, and barely warms the foot of the bed this year, but at least the chill is off of the sheets. I'll get a new one for next winter. Joy, glad you are snuggled under yours. Julie, enjoy and be warm this winter!


Thank you! One thing, I have a growing number of Ganseys!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Haha, she looks so "cool"! Love the boots. She is gorgeous. :sm11:


ditto.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> yes


Oh well, I have yet to find out if it was worth it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Its crazy cold here. Only 11c most of the afternoon. 16c tomorrow then a few days low 20s., which sounds better for easing into Winter.


We have only been getting that low at night, and mostly to the south of us.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for the update. It has to be so difficult on Susan and Ben to deliver such news. We had a similar situation with a coworker several years ago. He didn't list an emergency contact so everyone was trying to figure out his family so they could be contacted. He was discovered by an employee who went to check on him after not showing up to work on the second day and not calling in for either day. We do need each other in so many different ways. I am glad we are here for each other.


This is what happened with my older brother too. He spent a couple of years working for the railroad in Council Bluffs, IA to finish out his retirement. His wife stayed here and they'd switch off visiting. He didn't show up for work and didn't answer his phone. They called my DSIL and she had the cops go to his apartment. They found that he had died of a heart attack the evening before. He was 63. They gave my DSIL the news over the phone. So very sad when these things happen like this. Susan and Ben's humanity are evident in everything they do.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the validation Jeanette. He promised he'd fix the door today; it is now almost 10 p.m. and no the door is not fixed.
> Guess he thought cutting the grass more important she said sarcastically. Not happy at all about this. May just sleep in the guest room tonight. Think that might make a statement? Here's my eye tonight; only hurts when I put the medicine on it now but is bruising some.


Ouch. And maybe we need to send Sam over for a " come to Jesus" talk. Dinner does look wonderful. The DH's have their redeeming qualities.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Pam. They all had a good time and won £250 on the day so that's another good donation


That's wonderful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thank you, a lot of the credit has to go to your great patterns! BTW they have all left home now!


Ditto, I've made several of Pat's patterns and made lovely lovies who are now in loving homes.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the fish and will buy some of those cards.

I'm so happy that Bella has had this time. What a lot of planning and resources to make it happen.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, hoping door gets fixed today.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Do not know where to begin.

I believe we are definitely preparing for war.

God is attempting to wake people up to His Existence. 

We need to get back to our basic Truths.

Now I wish to share how all of your prayers have worked! 

Thursday we went to Great Lakes Naval Base for our eye appointments. We have been going quite a lot due to some perceived problems. 

Husband has diabetes and last summer they found bleeding behind the eye. Saw a retina specialist this time - he saw nothing. Even said husband had the best eyes he'd seen all day!
Come back in a year!

Praise the Lord! 

One doctor thought I had the beginning of glaucoma. I have been seeing a different specialist for about a year. He sees nothing with regards to glaucoma, only the beginning of a cataract - normal as one ages. See him in 6 months. 

Praise the Lord! 

Now, what I consider the best news possible - some of you may remember my husband went from about 200 lbs. To under 150 lbs. He would have to excuse himself 4 to 6 times during a meal, as the food would not stay down. 

October and December he had 2 endoscopic procedures. December showed no cancer in stomach nor esophagus. Condition worsened. February Doctor stretched esophagus. No better.

February began at Northwestern University Hospital. March first procedure. Could not get tube through sphincter into stomach. Oxygen compromised. Had to stop procedure. 

Finally, after hounding everyone I could, got a new medicine. Then had problems getting insurance to approve (still some problems here). 

Medicine helped to reduce inflammation. 

Friday had same procedure - got into the stomach. Esophagus 75% better!!!!!!!

Waiting now for biopsy results. 

Husband gaining weight. Sometimes only once or twice has to excuse himself, sometimes not at all!

I cannot Thank You all enough for your prayers. I was literally watching my husband die before my eyes, even was ready to talk to our friend who is a funeral director, about getting things in order.

We now have a new lease on life - not to be taken for granted. 

I am tearful as I write this - I know your prayers and the prayers of others have been heard by Our Lord!

The Power of Prayers - let's all work on directing them towards the world crisis at hand. I was told that 30,000 to 40,000 people weekly would join in a Novena at Our Lady of Sorrows Basilica in Chicago, praying for the end of World War II.

Off my soap box.

Thank you and God Bless! I felt your support, a support which carried me through this.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Of to Elizabeth's place tomorrow. Just unwell enough to not be able to go to childcare. And we both felt that it was better at her place than here in her familiar environment. Probably just for the morning- they hope that one of them can finish early.

Amazing how different Jimmy Barnes' experiences and mine were. He had a very disturbed childhood, and so many of those around him had similar backgrounds. And yet I was unaware of others around me having this type of background. 
But most amazing was school. He sent time at the same school as me at the same time and had a different experience. He said it was the worst and roughest school he went to and how the teachers were treated. Beating them up at times even (and students regularly beaten). I was so naive that I was just totally unaware of much of this. Mind you I hated those years at school- sounds like having my socks cut in half during PE once was nothing compared to what else went on. I was mercilessly teased though. But had the same at Primary School- though not as bad. 
The school was huge, over 2000 students (students from 12 years old to around 17). Then it was decided at some point that schools of this size were a disaster and so schools became smaller. And now they are having super schools- back to 2,000 students. Hopefully better managed but I suspect not with cut backs in education. They say it is for the kids benefit but most of us take this with a grain of salt. Mind you the expectation of so many different subjects being available these days probably does mean that bigger schools can at least give more range.
If my aunt hadn't paid for me to go to school across the road from them and stay with them during the week I often wonder where i would have ended up as no way was I going back to Elizabeth High. Instead I wen ton and did 2 more years of school which enabled me to go nursing.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Do not know where to begin.
> 
> I believe we are definitely preparing for war.
> 
> ...


So glad your DH is improving.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Do not know where to begin.
> 
> I believe we are definitely preparing for war.
> 
> ...


What a relief that DH is so much better. Hopefully the biopsies came back clear. And that the oesophagus can remain open now.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Good evening, Margaret. Sorry to hear Elizabeth is under the weather. I'm just waiting for DS & Caitlin to arrive, they're staying over tonight to let DS go out with his pal - they both work shifts so it becomes difficult to arrange times which suit both of them!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ANd now off to bed as I need to be up early for Elizabeth.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> ANd now off to bed as I need to be up early for Elizabeth.


Sleep well!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, healing energy sent for Elizabeth.
Teddybear, glad your husband is feeling better.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> (continuing my earlier post)
> 
> I had a call from Tami regarding the emergency here and Susan's need to be in her area this evening and possibly needing a place for her and Ben to stay over for the night. She, of course, offered in a heartbeat for them to stay with her and her DH. I then removed the post because Mary posted that she'd reached Tami with my need.
> 
> ...


What a shock for everyone at Elm and how kind and thoughtful of Susan to feel that she should tell the man's parents rather than the police. Bless all of you at Elm for your kindness and generosity to those who need it most. You do amazing work.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the validation Jeanette. He promised he'd fix the door today; it is now almost 10 p.m. and no the door is not fixed.
> Guess he thought cutting the grass more important she said sarcastically. Not happy at all about this. May just sleep in the guest room tonight. Think that might make a statement? Here's my eye tonight; only hurts when I put the medicine on it now but is bruising some.


Ouch!! I do hope your eye's feeling better today though you probably have some spectacular bruising. Hope DH has fixed the door too!!


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Prayers go to Susan, Ben, the man and his parents. 

What else can one say at such a tome?

My heart bleeds for them.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Someone has been doodling today.


Wish I could doodle like that! LOL :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Pam. They all had a good time and won £250 on the day so that's another good donation


A fantastic donation which will be much appreciated by the hospice and a fun way to make it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Do not know where to begin.
> 
> I believe we are definitely preparing for war.
> 
> ...


So glad things are looking up. I'm not that far from you--contact me if you ever need anything.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I will be very kind and say it's beautiful blue skies here not a cloud or breeze insight lovely and warm ????


Same here Sonja. Went out walking this morning and it was beautiful, blue skies and 24c with a bit of breeze - perfect, though I think we come back to normality tomorrow. Supposed to be about 10 degrees cooler which is really about average for this time of year. I did hear a weather forecaster on the TV recently saying don't put away your winter woollies yet.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> I love being able to share good news about Bella when I can. I can't imagine spending 40 minutes at such a pricey venue and then having to call it good because it is time to set up all of the equipment for sustaining life once again. Her stroller is a cross over from stroller to a wheelchair. It is medically designed and is her wheelchair but many people don't realize it. That industry has come a long ways. Her monitors can be placed below her on a shelf. It has a canopy that she can pull down over her to reduce stress levels and shut the world out when it overwhelms her. I believe the family is heading home this weekend with stops every 2 hours to care for Bella.


What a logistical challenge it must be travelling anywhere. What wonderful caring parents to go through all that so that their little girl can have 40 minutes of pleasure. There must be times when they feel it would be easier just to stay at home.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

RookieRetiree said:


> So glad things are looking up. I'm not that far from you--contact me if you ever need anything.


Thank you.

You indeed are close.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Teddy Bear, so glad for the updates. Hoping things will continue to be on the mend. 
Snow this morning, not a lot, but too bad that the apple blossoms are covered. Don't know whether they have frozen or not, time will tell. So much for our fickle spring weather.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Teddy bear said:


> Do not know where to begin.
> 
> I believe we are definitely preparing for war.
> 
> ...


Plenty of good news there . Hope your husband continues to gain some weight back


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ouch Bobbie K! By the way, welcome to the Knitting Tea Party. We all love it when new folks show up and chat/share. I see you are in WI. I have family in Brookfield. I hope to go visit them sometime within the next 6 months.



Bobbie K said:


> Get well soon! I burned my finger on the frying pan today.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG....that's a doodle! What a beautiful fish that is. Tell "someone" his auntie Gwen is blown away!


pacer said:


> Someone has been doodling today.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> This is the end of a long week for me. I went to the foot dr. and got the results of my MRI and it was no surprise but the results were not good. I have a lot of arthritis in my foot and there is nothing much that can be done about it. He did give me a cortisone shot in my foot and it has helped a lot. The shot was very painful however. He deadened the area first but it was still very painful. It wasn't until the next morning when I got up that I noticed that I felt better and DH commented that I was walking better. I a m getting a new brace and see it that will help. My ankle rolls my foot to the inside so I am walking on the side of my foot which throws my stride and balance off Oh the joys of getting old.
> Granddaughter Amanda's mother asked me to make a baby quilt for a shower gift and she wanted a good bit of embroidery on it I am not really happy with her choices of fabric but an doing my best. It need to be done for a shower on Thursday so I need to keep at it. Can't say that I am enjoying it either. Oh well..use
> I was able to get a new cell phone to replace the one I washed. Now to learn how to use it properly. I have a hard time with electronics.
> The dishes need doing and I need to get to bed.
> ...


I'm glad the cortisone shot helped your walking, hope it keep working for you.
As you say getting old isn't fun but it's better than the alternative


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I got a new electric blanket this year for our bed and our winter has been so mild I've never even opened the package in which it arrived! I didn't bother to return it because who knows what mother nature will deliver in the future.


tami_ohio said:


> Love our electric blankets. The one in the RV works great, but the one in the house is a few years old, and barely warms the foot of the bed this year, but at least the chill is off of the sheets. I'll get a new one for next winter. Joy, glad you are snuggled under yours. Julie, enjoy and be warm this winter!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Defintelly needs checking- so much steroids sure predisposes you to diabetes. But as a friend of mine said despite allthe side effects of steroids without them she wouldn't have survived childhood. And at that time it was seen as a miracle cure. So used with less caution than today.


DS is also having trouble with his sugar levels, I will be glad when he gets off that stuff


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Same here Sonja. Went out walking this morning and it was beautiful, blue skies and 24c with a bit of breeze - perfect, though I think we come back to normality tomorrow. Supposed to be about 10 degrees cooler which is really about average for this time of year. I did hear a weather forecaster on the TV recently saying don't put away your winter woollies yet.


I've been out in the sunshine too , got a bit of a sun tan going on .please don't say I have to go back to reality I was hoping the sunshine would stay till October with just gentle showers during the night to water the plants ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

He has not yet but I've already started asking about it again this morning....of course he says he will.....the "when"
is the issue.



sugarsugar said:


> Oh gosh your poor eye. I hope to goodness DH has fixed that door by now for you..... :sm06:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DS is also having trouble with his sugar levels, I will be glad when he gets off that stuff


As he got long to go Bonnie and how is he feeling ?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Its crazy cold here. Only 11c most of the afternoon. 16c tomorrow then a few days low 20s., which sounds better for easing into Winter.


Crazy cold??????????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awwww...poor Elizabeth. Hope she is okay now (as you're a day ahead).


darowil said:


> She talks up a storm already- she hardly shuts up while playing- we just don't understand too much of it!
> Just had a call from Vicky- she (E) has a temperature. Just enough to not be able to go to childcare tomorrow without being worrying as long as it gets no higher. So I may be needed tomorrow if one of them can't organise a day off.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Do not know where to begin.
> 
> I believe we are definitely preparing for war.
> 
> ...


Wonderful news, so glad your DH is doing better & both your eyes have improved.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry about your foot; glad the shot has helped. I've had cortisone shots in my feet before many years ago and OMG did it hurt.
Cortisone shots in general are very painful IMHO.

Would love to see the baby quilt when finished. I did one years ago in which each block was part of a child's nursery rhyme and a corresponding picture. It took forever it seemed like to finish it but turned out lovely even if I do say so myself. What sort of embroidery is on your baby quilt?



Railyn said:


> This is the end of a long week for me. I went to the foot dr. and got the results of my MRI and it was no surprise but the results were not good. I have a lot of arthritis in my foot and there is nothing much that can be done about it. He did give me a cortisone shot in my foot and it has helped a lot. The shot was very painful however. He deadened the area first but it was still very painful. It wasn't until the next morning when I got up that I noticed that I felt better and DH commented that I was walking better. I a m getting a new brace and see it that will help. My ankle rolls my foot to the inside so I am walking on the side of my foot which throws my stride and balance off Oh the joys of getting old.
> Granddaughter Amanda's mother asked me to make a baby quilt for a shower gift and she wanted a good bit of embroidery on it I am not really happy with her choices of fabric but an doing my best. It need to be done for a shower on Thursday so I need to keep at it. Can't say that I am enjoying it either. Oh well..use
> I was able to get a new cell phone to replace the one I washed. Now to learn how to use it properly. I have a hard time with electronics.
> The dishes need doing and I need to get to bed.
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've been out in the sunshine too , got a bit of a sun tan going on .please don't say I have to go back to reality I was hoping the sunshine would stay till October with just gentle showers during the night to water the plants ????


 :sm09: :sm09: That's what I was hoping for too!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes the spare room door does shut. I did sleep in our room last night though and at least when he got up he shut the door leading to that part of the house and kept the dogs out from our room. My eye feels much better today and not puffy; just looks ugly.
It is healing well though and I'm keeping the neosporin on it still.


darowil said:


> Does the spare room door shut? If so perfectly reasonable reason to do so. And it might prompt him to get it done tomorrow.
> At least you have a sorry looking eye to show for it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've been out in the sunshine too , got a bit of a sun tan going on .please don't say I have to go back to reality I was hoping the sunshine would stay till October with just gentle showers during the night to water the plants ????


????????you are really living in a dream world????????
It's really grey here this morning again, below freezing but the snow that came yesterday melted as it came. We are to have rain or snow every day for the next week & the high all week is 8C/46F


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We are currently at 69F at 11:45 a.m. headed to a high of 77 today. IMHO that is near perfect with sunny clear skys.
Putting on the flip flops today!


sugarsugar said:


> LOL. I dont mind you having sunshine now Sonja. Its your turn, we are heading into Winter. :sm11:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is terrible. I can't imagine them being so callous to deliver such news via the phone. Certainly they could have contacted in person via the law enforcement agency in the area. 


RookieRetiree said:


> This is what happened with my older brother too. He spent a couple of years working for the railroad in Council Bluffs, IA to finish out his retirement. His wife stayed here and they'd switch off visiting. He didn't show up for work and didn't answer his phone. They called my DSIL and she had the cops go to his apartment. They found that he had died of a heart attack the evening before. He was 63. They gave my DSIL the news over the phone. So very sad when these things happen like this. Susan and Ben's humanity are evident in everything they do.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too!


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, hoping door gets fixed today.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> As he got long to go Bonnie and how is he feeling ?


I think another 2 months before he's completely off it, it was such a high dose he has to come off slowly. 
He says he feels OK except very tired all the time, I'm sure his shift work doesn't help that. They had wanted him to work 24 -12 hr shifts on & 4 off for the next 2-3 months as they are doing a bunch of maintainence work at the plant & he is one of the senior people there but thankfully his shift lead reminded them he had bought these cows & they were due to calf & he had booked holidays months ago & couldn't be expected to abandon his cows. (Maybe a good thing he bought them after all) I sure don't think working all that overtime would have been good for him at this stage & management tried to make it mandatory


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Teddy Bear for sharing the blessings you have received. God is good.


Teddy bear said:


> Do not know where to begin.
> 
> I believe we are definitely preparing for war.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ouch Bobbie K! By the way, welcome to the Knitting Tea Party. We all love it when new folks show up and chat/share. I see you are in WI. I have family in Brookfield. I hope to go visit them sometime within the next 6 months.


You'll be coming right by me--give me a shout out if you do. Mary and I have met up when she comes through to visit her brother in WI.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Rookie, I agree with Gwen, the police could have contacted local police to deliver such awful. News to your SIL, very callous to do it over the phone.

Margaret, hope Elizabeth is all better by now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> How lovely your family of bears are!


Your beautiful patterns make some lovely things possible


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Teddy bear said:


> Do not know where to begin.
> 
> I believe we are definitely preparing for war.
> 
> ...


That is a huge blessing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I definitely will Rookie. Have also promised CMaliza a visit at her cabin in OH that I'm determined to do. DH has been encouraging me to fly up rather than drive but I truly enjoy road trips and would prefer to drive. I know it takes longer but I like having my car with me and being able to do side trips. Time will tell....



RookieRetiree said:


> You'll be coming right by me--give me a shout out if you do. Mary and I have met up when she comes through to visit her brother in WI.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Matthew's update. The darker picture is him playing with the enhancements on my phone.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow.


pacer said:


> Matthew's update. The darker picture is him playing with the enhancements on my phone.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to check out the digest then get dressed (yep, still in my pjs LOL) then work on some projects. TTYL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

It looks like a black and white photo! Well done, Matthew!

Hurrah for the good news and healing thoughts continue for any in need.

I've got focaccia dough and cinnamon roll dough rising. I'm planning to get back to the sewing machine shortly. He's watching motorcycle races so I see a bit of time free for me. ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, hope son can titrate down and get off steroids also.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> You'll be coming right by me--give me a shout out if you do. Mary and I have met up when she comes through to visit her brother in WI.


RookieRetiree is close enough to the expressway to pop off and enjoy a bite to eat before continuing your journey. Even nicer when possible to fit in a longer visit.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

angelam said:


> What a logistical challenge it must be travelling anywhere. What wonderful caring parents to go through all that so that their little girl can have 40 minutes of pleasure. There must be times when they feel it would be easier just to stay at home.


They were visiting the oldest daughter at college and working on registering the second oldest child for college next year. It certainly is a blessing to fit in other activities while they were there. They also had Kristin's mom with them so another person in a wheelchair as well. Kristin is Bella's mom.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG....that's a doodle! What a beautiful fish that is. Tell "someone" his auntie Gwen is blown away!


I let him read your comment. DS#1 just commented on it as well.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

pacer said:


> Matthew's update. The darker picture is him playing with the enhancements on my phone.


WOW, such talent, I'm speechless and that doesn't happen often. Also love the beginning of (someone's) fish, I'll be excited to see the progress on this one too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Now that's what I call a wool shop only problem it's over on the north west side, it's moored right next to a lovely old pub too


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you! One thing, I have a growing number of Ganseys!


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, never saw a knit shop like that. Cool.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Do not know where to begin.
> 
> I believe we are definitely preparing for war.
> 
> ...


Great news!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Now that's what I call a wool shop only problem it's over on the north west side, it's moored right next to a lovely old pub too


Love the canal boats! Hope to see or even pilot one in person some time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Of to Elizabeth's place tomorrow. Just unwell enough to not be able to go to childcare. And we both felt that it was better at her place than here in her familiar environment. Probably just for the morning- they hope that one of them can finish early.
> 
> Amazing how different Jimmy Barnes' experiences and mine were. He had a very disturbed childhood, and so many of those around him had similar backgrounds. And yet I was unaware of others around me having this type of background.
> But most amazing was school. He sent time at the same school as me at the same time and had a different experience. He said it was the worst and roughest school he went to and how the teachers were treated. Beating them up at times even (and students regularly beaten). I was so naive that I was just totally unaware of much of this. Mind you I hated those years at school- sounds like having my socks cut in half during PE once was nothing compared to what else went on. I was mercilessly teased though. But had the same at Primary School- though not as bad.
> ...


Hope Elizabeth is soon feeling better


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Now that's what I call a wool shop only problem it's over on the north west side, it's moored right next to a lovely old pub too


Where did you find that?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I definitely will Rookie. Have also promised CMaliza a visit at her cabin in OH that I'm determined to do. DH has been encouraging me to fly up rather than drive but I truly enjoy road trips and would prefer to drive. I know it takes longer but I like having my car with me and being able to do side trips. Time will tell....


And I am only maybe an hour from Carol's cottage, so if I am home, I can come visit, too! If you are there on a Thursday, you can come to our knitting group.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew's update. The darker picture is him playing with the enhancements on my phone.


His artwork just keeps getting better and better!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love the canal boats! Hope to see or even pilot one in person some time.


We did the family holiday at Norfolk broads when the 2 oldest were young , one week on a barge boat fun time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Where did you find that?


It's at Burscough wharf over near Liverpool
Someone put it on my FB page


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew's update. The darker picture is him playing with the enhancements on my phone.


It does enhance the drawing. It is quite painstaking work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Now that's what I call a wool shop only problem it's over on the north west side, it's moored right next to a lovely old pub too


What ambiance!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew's update. The darker picture is him playing with the enhancements on my phone.


He gets better and better!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

I've been so busy painting my friends kitchen +4 bathrooms, a little each day as I do have a life, believe it or not!

Yesterday thought I'd finish my downstairs bathroom but alas this morning see a couple of places I will need to touch up, not doing those till during the week sometime. 
Need to get everything in order as have invited friends over for supper this coming Friday, first time in months as I'm so busy which is good but I never seem to have enough hours in the day/night.

Have been trying and I mean really, really trying to bake a light fluffy sponge as Bob misses his typical English sponge his Mother made. I have been using a recipe of my Mothers, so far 4 try's and 4 flops. Boo Hoo! Will send my sisters an email to ask them what am I doing wrong. Only thing I can think of is the oven. I've used either cake and pastry flour, then I used cornstarch with one tablespoon of flour, no good either, so I tried cornflour and on and on it goes lol! Guess I'm just not the baker I was to earlier times.
Oh my NZ peanut cookies and all other recipes I've been baking all have turned out perfect. Enough venting, lol!

Off to my friends for supper, enjoy the rest of the day/evening everyone.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sounds like some of you are getting encouraging news on your health. That is awesome. 

Matthew's doodling is awesome! I wish I could draw half as good! 

Dogs woke me up around 7, but decided to go back to bed. Slept until 10! Bailey was very hungry so I had to get up!


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Plenty of good news there . Hope your husband continues to gain some weight back


Thank you.

Working on putting his weight back on. Offered for him to take some of my weight to 1. Lose for me, or 2. Now put it on and call it his own

Don't we wish it were so easy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Sunday 9 April '17

The sky is hazy - even so we have bright sunlight - and a breeze. At almost three it is 73° and the air is really warm. I even sat on the porch for a little while. The air still has a tinge of winter's edge to it and I got chilled after a while. Came inside to get warm.
The workman should finish up in the kitchen tomorrow - then Gary can paint. Heidi has yet to choose a color although she is leaning toward a shade of grey. Gary does do an excellent job of painting. Right now he is taking the border down - no easy task. The border comes already glued - all you do is roll it and submerge it in a bucket of water and unroll it on the wall. Miss Heidi does not like the water running down her are - so she uses wall paper paste on it instead so it is sort of double pasted - making it more difficult to take down then it should be.

Spinach Ramen Bowl

Yields: 2 servings
Prep time: 15 minutes
Cook time: 15 minutes

Ingredients

1 tablespoon olive oil
1/2 cup diced yellow onion
2 cloves garlic, chopped
1 tablespoon minced ginger
2 tablespoon soy sauce
2 cups low-sodium vegetable broth
2 cups water
4 ounces ramen noodles (not instant)
2 ounces baby spinach
1 tablespoon brown rice miso
2 large eggs
scallions, for topping
sesame seeds, for topping

Instructions

1. In a stockpot, heat olive oil over medium heat. Add in onion and cook for 3 to 4 minutes, just to soften.

2. Stir in the garlic, ginger, and soy sauce.

3. Add in the water, bring to a boil, reduce to a simmer, and cook for 15 minutes. Pass through a sieve, discarding the onion mixture. Return ginger broth to the pan and add in the broth.

4. Bring to a boil, reduce to a simmer, and add the noodles. Cook until the noodles are tender, 7 to 8 minutes.

5. Stir in the 1 tablespoon of the miso, taste and add more as desired. Remove noodles from the heat then stir in the spinach.

6. In a small pan, add enough water to cover the eggs. Bring to a boil, add the eggs, and cook for 7 minutes.

7. Remove the eggs and quickly transfer to an ice bath. When ready to serve the ramen, peel and carefully slice the egg in half.

8. Divide the noodles into two bowls and top with an egg, scallion greens, and toasted sesame seeds.

Tips and Tricks

1. If you can't find non-instant ramen noodles, I recommend grabbing a similar noodle like udon or soba.

2. I'm not the biggest mushroom fan however, I occasionally reach for a vegetable broth that has a mushroom base. The light mushroom flavor helps the overall umami of the broth.

3. Leftover ramen is great but be prepared for most of the liquid to soak into the noodles. When storing, I like to save some of the broth separate from the noodles then reheat only broth the next day.

Variations

1. Greens: Heartier greens will work just as well as spinach. Try kale, chard, or bok choy. You can also sauté the greens with a bit of garlic and chili's before adding to the ramen.

2. Vegan: Ditch the egg and top the ramen bowl with fried or roasted tofu.

3. Vegetables: Cube and roast squash or sweet potatoes and toss in the ramen bowl before serving. My favorite is to roast the vegetables in olive oil and sambel oelek*.

* Sambal: Sambal is a hot sauce typically made from a mixture of variety of chili peppers with secondary ingredients such as shrimp paste, fish sauce, garlic, ginger, shallot, scallion, palm sugar, lime juice, and rice vinegar or other vinegars.
www.naturallyella.com

Strawberry Rhubarb Cobbler with Cornmeal Biscuits and Honeyed Cream

Author: joy | joythebaker.com
Prep Time: 30 min
Cook Time: 40 min
Serves 9

Ingredients

For the Biscuits

1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour, plus more to roll out dough
1/3 cup yellow cornmeal
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
3/4 teaspoon salt
3 tablespoons sugar
8 tablespoons unsalted butter, divided, cold and cut up into small chunks
3/4 cup cold buttermilk

For the Cobbler

4 cups 1-inch rhubarb chunks
3 cups strawberry chunks
1/2 cup sugar
2 tablespoons cornstarch
pinch of salt
¼ teaspoon freshly grated nutmeg
½ teaspoon orange zest and squeeze of orange juice

For the Honeyed Cream

1 ½ cups heavy whipping cream
3 tablespoons honey
splash of vanilla extract
pinch of salt

Instructions

1. Place a rack in the upper third of the oven and preheat oven to 375 degrees F.

2. In a medium bowl whisk together flour, cornmeal, baking powder, baking soda, salt, and sugar. Add 7 tablespoons of the cold butter chunks to the dry ingredients and use your fingers or a pastry cutter to work the butter into the flour mixture. Work the butter into the mixture until some butter is the size of oat flakes, some the size of small peas and all of the dry ingredients are lightly coated in fat.

3. Create a small well in the center of the mixture and add the buttermilk. Use a fork to fluff the mixture together, being sure to moisten every bit with buttermilk. Add a tablespoon or two more if your mixture is feeling too dry.

4. Stir the mixture into a shaggy dough then dump onto a lightly floured work surface.

5. Gently work the dough into a 2-inch thick disk.

6. Use a lightly floured rolling pin to roll the dough to a 1-inch thickness. Use a 2 ½ inch round biscuit cutter to cut biscuit rounds, gathering and rerolling the scraps to cut 9 biscuits. Set aside.

7. In a 9-inch square pan, toss together rhubarb and strawberry pieces, sugar, cornstarch, salt, nutmeg, orange zest and orange juice. Toss until everything is evenly coated.

8. Bake fruit mixture for 20 minutes, until just beginning to bubble.

9. Remove from the oven and place the biscuits on top of the warmed fruit. Brush the top of the biscuits with the remaining tablespoon of butter that has been melted.

10. Return the biscuits and fruit to the oven and bake for 15 minutes, until the fruit has broken down and bubbled, and the biscuits are risen and golden.

11. While the biscuits bake, combine cream, honey, vanilla, and salt in a medium bowl. Beat with an electric hand mixer until the cream reaches soft peaks.

12. Remove the cobbler from the oven, allow to cool for 20 to 30 minutes before serving so it's just warm when dishing into bowls. Serve with honeyed cream and enjoy!

http://joythebaker.com/2017/04/strawberry-rhubarb-cobbler-with-cornmeal-biscuits-and-honeyed-cream/

Mint Glazed Lamb

Serves 6 to 8

Ingredients

1 onion, sliced in rings
4 to 5 pound boneless leg of lamb
1/3 cup prepared mint jelly
3 sprigs fresh mint leaves (about 10)
4 cloves garlic, chopped
1 tablespoon fresh rosemary
1 teaspoon kosher salt
1 teaspoon black pepper

The Directions

Use a 6-quart slow cooker.

1. Separate the onion rings with your fingers and place in the bottom of your cooker.

2. Put the meat on top.

3. In a small mixing bowl combine the mint jelly, fresh mint, garlic, rosemary, salt, and pepper. Smear this mixture on all sides of the meat.

4. Cover, and cook on low for 7 hours, or until the lamb is fully cooked and begins to relax and lose its shape.

5. Serve with mashed potatoes and a spoonful of accumulated gravy (you can thicken the gravy by making cornstarch slurry: 1 tablespoon cornstarch whisked into 2 tablespoons cold water).

http://www.ayearofslowcooking.com/2012/03/slow-cooker-mint-glazed-lamb.html

Chorizo Breakfast Hash

Chorizo is the star of the show here and it's built in herbs and spices are enough to season almost everything else in the dish, so I don't suggest skipping it. You'll want to use some sort of non-stick pan for this, whether it be cast iron or Teflon, because starchy potatoes like to stick. Even with a non-stick surface, you need oil to get that nice crispy texture, so don't be shy. This is hash. That's just the way it is! 
I added an egg plus a dollop of sour cream and salsa to each serving of my hash, but those are totally optional.

Author: Beth | budgetbytes.com
Prep time: 10 mins 
Cook time: 25 mins 
Total time: 35 mins 
Total Cost: $7.43 
Cost Per Serving: $1.86 
Serves: 4

Ingredients

1 lb. baby red potatoes $1.63
2 Tbsp cooking oil $0.08
½ lb. Mexican chorizo $2.00
1 yellow onion $0.37
1 green bell pepper $0.98
Pinch of salt and pepper $0.05
½ tsp chili powder $0.05
3 green onions, sliced $0.21
4 large eggs, fried (optional) $1.08
4 Tbsp sour cream (optional) $0.75
4 Tbsp salsa $0.23

Instructions

1. Wash the potatoes well, then place them in a large sauce pot and cover with water. Place a lid on the pot and bring it up to a boil over high heat. Boil the potatoes just until they are tender enough to pierce with a fork, but not so soft that they'll fall apart when pierced (about 7-10 minutes, depending on the size of the potatoes). Drain the potatoes and let them cool slightly.

2. While the potatoes are boiling, begin cooking the chorizo. Heat a large skillet over medium, then add a tablespoon of cooking oil. Swirl the oil to coat the surface, then add the chorizo (if it's in links, squeeze it out of the casing into the skillet). Cook the chorizo, breaking it up into smaller pieces as it cooks, until it's brown, crispy, and cooked through (about 5-7 minutes). Use a slotted spoon to remove the cooked chorizo to a clean bowl.

3. While the chorizo is cooking, finely dice the bell pepper and onion. After removing the chorizo from the skillet, add the diced bell pepper and onion to the remaining fat and oil in the skillet, along with a pinch of salt and pepper. Sauté the onion and bell pepper until they are soft and browned on the edges (5-7 minutes). The moisture from the vegetables should help loosen the browned bits from the bottom of the skillet, which will in turn flavor the vegetables. Use the slotted spoon to remove the cooked bell pepper and onion to the bowl with the chorizo.

4. While the bell pepper and onion are cooking, dice the boiled potatoes into ¼-inch cubes. After removing the bell pepper and onion from the skillet, add an additional tablespoon of oil and swirl to coat the surface of the skillet. Add the diced potatoes along with another pinch of salt and pepper, and a ½ tsp of chili powder. Cook the potatoes in the hot oil, stirring only occasionally, until the potatoes are brown and crispy (about 10 minutes). Avoid stirring too often as this will prevent the potatoes from forming a brown crispy exterior.

5. Finally, add the chorizo, bell pepper, and onion back to the skillet and stir to combine. Top with sliced green onion. Divide the hash between four plates, add a fried egg, and top with a dollop of sour cream and salsa.

https://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/04/chorizo-breakfast-hash/

Pina Colada Sweet Rolls

Sweet rolls with a pineapple and coconut filling are a perfect spring time coffee break treat.

Ingredients

Pineapple Filling: (make first so it has a chance to completely cool)

1 14 oz can crushed pineapple, with juice
1 cup coconut
1/3 cup white sugar
3 tbsp corn starch
2 tbsp butter

Directions

1. Put crushed pineapple in a microwaveable bowl.

2. Add remaining ingredients except butter. Stir well.

3. Heat in microwave 2 minutes at a time until mixture thickens.

4. Remove and stir in butter. Set aside and allow to cool while you make the sweet dough.

Sweet Dough: (Yields 14-16 rolls)

Ingredients

1 cup water
1/4 cup milk
2 tbsp oil
1/2 cup sugar
1 egg
1 tsp salt
1 tsp lemon extract
3 1/2-4 cups flour
1 tbsp quick rise yeast

Directions

1. Place first 7 ingredients in a microwaveable bowl. Beat well. Heat until warm to the touch.

2. In a large bowl stir together flour and yeast.

3. Pour warm wet mixture over dry mixture.

4. Stir until it begins to come together and then using your hand knead, adding flour as needed to make soft but not overly sticky dough.

5. Cover and allow to rise for 45 minutes or until double in bulk.

6. Roll dough out to 10"x18".

7. Spread with cooled pineapple mixture. Roll up.

8. Slice rolled up log into 14-16 equal pieces and place on greased baking pan.

9. Rolls do not require a second rise. Just let them sit while the oven heats up.

10. Bake in 350º oven for 15-20 minutes.

NOTE: Rolled up and ready to slice. My mom used to use thread to slice sweet rolls. It slides easily under dough and gives a nice clean cut. And you never have to worry about scratching your work service with a sharp knife. Just slide thread under roll, cross over and pull. Perfect slices!

Frosting:

Ingredients

1 tbsp soft butter
1 cup powdered sugar
1 tsp lemon extract
1 tsp milk, plus

Directions

1. Beat together all ingredients until you get a smooth spreadable frosting.

2. Add a drop of milk more if too thick or a little more powdered sugar if too runny.

3. Spread frosting on slightly warm rolls.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/04/pina-colada-sweet-rolls.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

I hope everyone is having/had a good day/night. I'm feeling like a nap. We'll see. --- Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my arms look like i've been beat daily and twice on sundays. lol along with the age spots it's not pretty. --- sam




sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, thank you and we are here for you toom your eye is scarey. Glad DH fixing door. I know, poor Maya, she doesnt mean to hurt me. But, can claw me by mistake and I bleed like stuck pig then get black and blue. Old skin! Ive learned to bring bandaid in pouch on our walks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i understand totally. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, glad your neuropathy cleared up. The weirdest neuro I get is I'll be layind down and feel like there is a numbness and tingling in a PHANTOM hand between my hands. I know that sounds nutsy cuckoo but it's the best way I can describe it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

take it easy today - stuff will still be there to do when you feel better. drinking a lot will help but i think you need to rest also. dr. sam at your pleasure. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I'd rather cut the grass than cook and clean! But I can imagine how it would go if he were cooking...
> 
> Gwen, hope your eye heals quickly. Exuberant puppies are not always enjoyable!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've made a few colored bears - they are fun to make also - and i don't make clothes for all of them. i think i made a sweater once and that was it - didn't have a pattern -
tried to wing it - thank goodness it was for a bear - i would have never worn it. i don't even know where it is now - probably gave it away which is what i did with the bears i made.
--- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, hope you feel better once you get lots to drink.
> 
> Gwen, hope your eye isn't too painful & DH gets the door fixed today, don't blame you for being POed.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no julie - i would be surprised if you did - freddy kruger was in some horror movie franchise - can't remember which one - i only saw one - was talked into it - spent the entire film with my hands over my eyes and my thumbs in my ears. my friend thought it was great - took his sister the next night. horror films are not my genre. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> You have me stumped, Sam, should I know who Freddy Kruger is?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lovely set melody - did you make it for someone special? --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Done ????
> 
> Topaz large preemie baby cardy and hat by Marianna Mel on Ravelry


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way to go molly. hope you are back in the pink by now. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Checking in and enjoying the pictures of knitting and Matthew's artistry. Thank you to the summary ladies and to Sam.
> Sassafras, hope you are seeing a doctor for your symptoms..they are worrisome to me and hopefully a doctor can diagnose and help your symptoms. Life is too short to feel so crummy.
> Beautiful spring day here. To the vet and Molly at 45 pounds and 110 bl gluc..we are finally seeming to come to a bit of diabetic stability.
> Julie, your foccacia bread sounds wonderful. Think it sounds so good that I must make some home made bread myself.
> Gwen, Hoping the eye is going to be OK. Think a bit of ice might help the swelling.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that the truth or is he trying to pull the wool over your eyes? who is the governor niow? are you working on any knitting? always good to hear from you. --- sam



Karena said:


> Sam
> Ruben roll ups. Excellent.
> Governer says the CA drought is over!
> Karena


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is too cute kate - look at those rosy cheeks - a bonny lass indeed. --- sam



KateB said:


> Just received this from DIL....check out that pose! Also typical Scottish dress - T-shirt, sunglasses and wellies!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad they are on their way home - i knew tami would throw open the front door in a heartbeat - hope this will not be too hard on susan. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Just had a call from Susan. They are well on their way home and should be back by 10:30pm. Again, my thanks to Tami and DH for their willingness to help tonight. Y'all are the best, Tami....and the rest of y'all here at Sam's table, too!!!! Whatever would we do without each other? I would not want to have to find out that answer.
> 
> God's richest blessings on each of you.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's a great selfie gwen. so glad it did not do more damage. sleep in the guest room and make sure the door is shut. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the validation Jeanette. He promised he'd fix the door today; it is now almost 10 p.m. and no the door is not fixed.
> Guess he thought cutting the grass more important she said sarcastically. Not happy at all about this. May just sleep in the guest room tonight. Think that might make a statement? Here's my eye tonight; only hurts when I put the medicine on it now but is bruising some.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why did they allow that to happen? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I guess so, goodness knows how quickly the forest took over.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, healing energy sent for Elizabeth.
> Teddybear, glad your husband is feeling better.


From me too.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Matthew thinks I need to post more pictures. He sure loves to try different things.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party wlk4fun647 - we hope you had a good time with us - we love new people - they add so much to the conversation. we are here 24/7/365 so we hope you drop by anytime you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



wlk4fun647 said:


> Is she cute or what?!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

At my friends and she just dyed my hair. Will get a pic of it later and post. 

Went on a road trip to Guelph and back. Me,Gage, my friend Cherie and her son Jakob and daughter Lily☺

Will probably go home in a bit. 

No knitting done today????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> (continuing my earlier post)
> 
> I had a call from Tami regarding the emergency here and Susan's need to be in her area this evening and possibly needing a place for her and Ben to stay over for the night. She, of course, offered in a heartbeat for them to stay with her and her DH. I then removed the post because Mary posted that she'd reached Tami with my need.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear of the death at Elm. I know this will be upsetting for all of you. How lovely for Susan and Ben to deliver the news to the family in person and for Tami to open her home to them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party bobbie k - we enjoying your visit and hope you did to and that you will come again real soon. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Bobbie K said:


> Get well soon! I burned my finger on the frying pan today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> no julie - i would be surprised if you did - freddy kruger was in some horror movie franchise - can't remember which one - i only saw one - was talked into it - spent the entire film with my hands over my eyes and my thumbs in my ears. my friend thought it was great - took his sister the next night. horror films are not my genre. --- sam


 :sm24: Poor sister!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how cool is that - well done matthew. --- sam



pacer said:


> Someone has been doodling today.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> No need to apologize for what you call a whine; sometimes we just need to do it. We are here to be "leaned on"
> or "leaned into". {{{{HUGS}}}}
> 
> This morning when the dogs did their usual "let's wake up mom so she can feed" us what I feared would happen did happen.
> ...


Gwen, your eye looks so sore. Hopefully it will heal fine and that door will get fixed. I remember once when our lab, Snoopy, accidentally almost split our son's earlobe. They don't do it on purpose but those accidents can be so dangerous.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> why did they allow that to happen? --- sam


I have no idea Sam- investment gone wrong, I presume, I can ask my friend when she gets back to NZ.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Poor sister!


I don't watch the Freddy Kruger ones. Saw one once and never again.

Speaking of the horror genre, my friend in Germany, Robin, was in a movie when she was younger and it has become a cult movie. I just watched it a few nights ago when I couldn't sleep. She had to have a great scream and was decapitated (supposedly as she is quite alive to tell me how hard it was to do the acting)and they find her head in the toilet with blood, (pig's blood) all over it. Not the most fun part but she loved acting.

My company is gone and I'm hoping to hear more about how my brother is doing and if I don't have to travel to OH I will see if I can finally get to knitting again. My goodness, it's been a long time. Hope I haven't forgotten with my memory.

DS called me and he asked if he could come over to learn knife skills. I'm watching YouTube to see if there's anything new I need to show him. If only I'd known I could have had them sharpened. Also, just a week ago they had a knife workshop by the Wusthof company. One week too late. They would know way way more than I do.

Nice to check in with all of you. I'm exhausted but I really enjoyed the company. This was with the couple that I always have trouble with the man and he was such a gentleman and so courteous this time. He said my hospitality was unmatchable. Almost passed out but so nice to have a good visit with them both. I love his wife and while the men were at music recitals, the two of us went up to the lake and sat and watched the swans on the bay side and then crossed the street to the lake side and watched the huge waves happening that windy day. We loved the time that we had and DH was so proud of his student's recital and our friend said it was so exciting.

Hope all of you are well. I will be reading on but as I saw, some are not so well and that is sad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew thinks I need to post more pictures. He sure loves to try different things.


Well he has an enthusiastic audience here! He has been busy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are they heart shaped too, --- sam



Swedenme said:


> That's so funny . Love the sunglasses I was posing about in mine yesterday too ????
> Glad to see you are getting the lovely weather too


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I don't watch the Freddy Kruger ones. Saw one once and never again.


 :sm24: Sounds like that would be my decision too- not into horror!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

IT was sunny and warm here today. I went to get some yarn but couldn't find the right shades for one project and the baby blanket made in the yarn I used for my friends granddaughter would have been too expensive for an acquaintance so I chose a cheaper one instead. I'd been invited to Chris's for dinner, called in to deliver the cream and ended up sitting in the sun on the patio. Came home full after chicken enchiladas and home made lemon meringue pie with said cream. So a lovely day .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it was lovely having you stop for a cuppa and conversation gypsycream - we sure would like to see more of you - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it.
so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Gypsycream said:


> How lovely your family of bears are!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> IT was sunny and warm here today. I went to get some yarn but couldn't find the right shades for one project and the baby blanket made in the yarn I used for my friends granddaughter would have been too expensive for an acquaintance so I chose a cheaper one instead. I'd been invited to Chris's for dinner, called in to deliver the cream and ended up sitting in the sun on the patio. Came home full after chicken enchiladas and home made lemon meringue pie with said cream. So a lovely day .


 :sm24: That does sound good! I am in the middle of making a Cauliflower soup, then I have to find time to make some miniature Spanakopitas for the Seniors Club day on Wednesday. We are going to the Gardens and the forecast is for showers. Edgecombe is gradually drying out after the floods nearly 100 houses I think it was are high enough up for people to go back, but still no sewage.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope a new brace will keep you foot from rolling to the inside - would a good arch support also help? --- sam



Railyn said:


> This is the end of a long week for me. I went to the foot dr. and got the results of my MRI and it was no surprise but the results were not good. I have a lot of arthritis in my foot and there is nothing much that can be done about it. He did give me a cortisone shot in my foot and it has helped a lot. The shot was very painful however. He deadened the area first but it was still very painful. It wasn't until the next morning when I got up that I noticed that I felt better and DH commented that I was walking better. I a m getting a new brace and see it that will help. My ankle rolls my foot to the inside so I am walking on the side of my foot which throws my stride and balance off Oh the joys of getting old.
> Granddaughter Amanda's mother asked me to make a baby quilt for a shower gift and she wanted a good bit of embroidery on it I am not really happy with her choices of fabric but an doing my best. It need to be done for a shower on Thursday so I need to keep at it. Can't say that I am enjoying it either. Oh well..use
> I was able to get a new cell phone to replace the one I washed. Now to learn how to use it properly. I have a hard time with electronics.
> The dishes need doing and I need to get to bed.
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That had been what I was thinking. That Candy of yours can be a bit of a handful, if a lovely looking one.


So right.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> He is a ghoul from a horror movie made in the US some years ago. Never watched it, myself!


I think it was called Elm Street


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> So right.


How old is she now? Any chance she may mature and settle down, or is it a feature of the breed?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: That does sound good! I am in the middle of making a Cauliflower soup, then I have to find time to make some miniature Spanakopitas for the Seniors Club day on Wednesday. We are going to the Gardens and the forecast is for showers. Edgecombe is gradually drying out after the floods nearly 100 houses I think it was are high enough up for people to go back, but still no sewage.


It must be awful to go back after flooding. The damage of water and the mold it creates is awful.

Your soup sounds wonderful. I'll be right over. :sm24:

Have fun at the gardens. What fun that will be and flowers always brighten one's day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn, sorry to hear about the arthritis in the foot. It is always a shame when our walking is impaired and we are in constant pain. Thinking of you! Hope you can get the quilt done on time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It must be awful to go back after flooding. The damage of water and the mold it creates is awful.
> 
> Your soup sounds wonderful. I'll be right over. :sm24:
> 
> Have fun at the gardens. What fun that will be and flowers always brighten one's day.


Fortunately it's a task I have never confronted (and hope I never have to) but I am sure it can be quite heartbreaking. Right now people are very angry about matters- part of grieving maybe.
That makes for a pricey bowl of soup! But you would be so welcome!
I just hope the rain holds off, not expecting the flowers will be much of a show- too much rain lately, but it is a lovely place to roam.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sassafras, so sorry you have been having such a difficult time. Sure hope they can do something to help you. Did you get to go to your conference or is the one your friend is telling you about the one you were going to go to?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news teddy bear for you and your husband. i hope everything continues to improve. --- sam



Teddy bear said:


> Do not know where to begin.
> 
> I believe we are definitely preparing for war.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fortunately it's a task I have never confronted (and hope I never have to) but I am sure it can be quite heartbreaking. Right now people are very angry about matters- part of grieving maybe.
> That makes for a pricey bowl of soup! But you would be so welcome!
> I just hope the rain holds off, not expecting the flowers will be much of a show- too much rain lately, but it is a lovely place to roam.


Oh dear, rain.....that could be concerning. You've sure had enough.

Oh dear, in that case I would have to pay my share.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I spent the morning watching the Vimy 100 year anniversary program from France. It was quite moving and I must admit I shed a few tears. I don't suppose any of you watched it because it was in commemoration of the Canadian Forces who went to aid France during the first World War. Prince Charles, Prince William, Prince Henry along with the Governor General of Canada and the Prime Minister of Canada were there. Of course, the President of France was there too. The speeches were heart warming. Many Canadian school children attended. It was wonderful to see how interested they were in the history.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh dear, rain.....that could be concerning. You've sure had enough.


Could be, certainly in a few days time- there is another Tropical Cyclone that may hit us- this time named Cook- I think they said it is going to hit Vanuatu, but may head south to us.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there are days i could argue that statement. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad the cortisone shot helped your walking, hope it keep working for you.
> As you say getting old isn't fun but it's better than the alternative


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

let's go hunt for Camelot. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I've been out in the sunshine too , got a bit of a sun tan going on .please don't say I have to go back to reality I was hoping the sunshine would stay till October with just gentle showers during the night to water the plants ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> are they heart shaped too, --- sam


Have got some heart shaped one but no yesterday was my Harry Potter ones


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and you will stop here of course. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I definitely will Rookie. Have also promised CMaliza a visit at her cabin in OH that I'm determined to do. DH has been encouraging me to fly up rather than drive but I truly enjoy road trips and would prefer to drive. I know it takes longer but I like having my car with me and being able to do side trips. Time will tell....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> IT was sunny and warm here today. I went to get some yarn but couldn't find the right shades for one project and the baby blanket made in the yarn I used for my friends granddaughter would have been too expensive for an acquaintance so I chose a cheaper one instead. I'd been invited to Chris's for dinner, called in to deliver the cream and ended up sitting in the sun on the patio. Came home full after chicken enchiladas and home made lemon meringue pie with said cream. So a lovely day .


Home made lemon meringue pie lucky you .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lookin' good matthew. --- sam



pacer said:


> Matthew's update. The darker picture is him playing with the enhancements on my phone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i could live on a boat like that. a very unique yarn shop. you will have to visit it sonja and tell us all about it. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Now that's what I call a wool shop only problem it's over on the north west side, it's moored right next to a lovely old pub too


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just received this from DIL....check out that pose! Also typical Scottish dress - T-shirt, sunglasses and wellies!


She's so adorable.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

martina said:


> Hope your eye is better soon, Gwen. Didn't you give your. Dh a matching One?


That's a good one!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Could be, certainly in a few days time- there is another Tropical Cyclone that may hit us- this time named Cook- I think they said it is going to hit Vanuatu, but may head south to us.


I hope it misses you. Must be terrible dealing with the aftermath of the floods.i ve see reports of previous floods here and it's a long time before people can move back into their homes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> (continuing my earlier post)
> 
> I had a call from Tami regarding the emergency here and Susan's need to be in her area this evening and possibly needing a place for her and Ben to stay over for the night. She, of course, offered in a heartbeat for them to stay with her and her DH. I then removed the post because Mary posted that she'd reached Tami with my need.
> 
> ...


What sad news. Prayers for all affected.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew thinks I need to post more pictures. He sure loves to try different things.


Beautiful work Matthew. I love the pots as well as your drawing of the fish. Thanks for posting.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It's at Burscough wharf over near Liverpool
> Someone put it on my FB page


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I hope it misses you. Must be terrible dealing with the aftermath of the floods.i ve see reports of previous floods here and it's a long time before people can move back into their homes.


As indeed, I am sure the whole country is hoping- we have had so much rain! The lack of workable sewage is possibly the biggest issue- certainly right now it is. The SPCA and the farmers have been hard at work relocating stock. 32 farms have had to dump milk, but most has been collected, where the tankers could negotiate the roads.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's the one. --- sam



budasha said:


> I think it was called Elm Street


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, hello spring! Well, it will help the water table anyway. lol


It's not like we need more water. We're surrounded by Lakes Erie and Ontario and also the Welland Canal plus umpteen rivers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella has been on vacation and enjoying the small amounts of time when she doesn't have to be attached to all of the equipment. Quality time sometimes is counted in minutes instead of hours with her. She had 40 minutes of quality time viewing aquatic life and enjoying it immensely.
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php…
> Image may contain: one or more people, water and outdoor
> ...


Thanks for keeping us up to date on Bella.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the validation Jeanette. He promised he'd fix the door today; it is now almost 10 p.m. and no the door is not fixed.
> Guess he thought cutting the grass more important she said sarcastically. Not happy at all about this. May just sleep in the guest room tonight. Think that might make a statement? Here's my eye tonight; only hurts when I put the medicine on it now but is bruising some.


Oh Gwen that looks so sore. I think I would sleep in the guest room and let him wonder why :sm06:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Matthew thinks I need to post more pictures. He sure loves to try different things.


Love Matthews' pottery. Everything he makes is beautiful. I would love to buy one of his bowls if there wasn't the worry of breakage in the post. Now, if I could get to KAP there would be no problem! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Poledra. DGS is on two baseball teams; the little league team and the traveling team. This was the traveling team games;
> they play until they loose. His team place 3 games; one at 8:30 a.m., one at noon, and then one at 2 p.m. They lost the 3rd game.
> It was fun watching them and the weather was perfect. Since it was very cool this morning I wore jeans, long sleeve shirt,
> socks....by 2 I was quite warm. It felt so good out in the sunshine though. I would have gone to sleep in the sunshine if they had had to play the 4th game I was so warm and relaxed.
> ...


That does look good. I guess he' s trying to atone for not fixing the door today.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Someone has been doodling today.


Lovely.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Pam. They all had a good time and won £250 on the day so that's another good donation


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> This is the end of a long week for me. I went to the foot dr. and got the results of my MRI and it was no surprise but the results were not good. I have a lot of arthritis in my foot and there is nothing much that can be done about it. He did give me a cortisone shot in my foot and it has helped a lot. The shot was very painful however. He deadened the area first but it was still very painful. It wasn't until the next morning when I got up that I noticed that I felt better and DH commented that I was walking better. I a m getting a new brace and see it that will help. My ankle rolls my foot to the inside so I am walking on the side of my foot which throws my stride and balance off Oh the joys of getting old.
> Granddaughter Amanda's mother asked me to make a baby quilt for a shower gift and she wanted a good bit of embroidery on it I am not really happy with her choices of fabric but an doing my best. It need to be done for a shower on Thursday so I need to keep at it. Can't say that I am enjoying it either. Oh well..use
> I was able to get a new cell phone to replace the one I washed. Now to learn how to use it properly. I have a hard time with electronics.
> The dishes need doing and I need to get to bed.
> ...


So sorry that the cortisone shot was painful at first but as long as it now helps, it was worth it. I hope the brace will help to straighten your ankle.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Freddy Kruger was in the Nightmare on Elm Street series. The first one had a very young Johnny Depp in it. He was adorable!

I happen to be one of the few that likes horror movies. I also like the mysteries and thrillers. I really never get scared living alone which is good. I love Criminal Minds, all of the NCIS shows, and most of the others in that genre. DD has nightmares and would never watch them when she lived at home. DH watches some, so I think she will watch them with him. She doesn't like staying by herself either! She always says that I don't watch a show unless it has murders in them! Not a big fan of romance movies. I guess it is because I have not been lucky in love! I will watch some. I don't like the real depressing ones either. I cry easily, so if I need a good cry, I'll watch a sad movie!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Now that's what I call a wool shop only problem it's over on the north west side, it's moored right next to a lovely old pub too


You'll just have to take a trip over there.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I've been so busy painting my friends kitchen +4 bathrooms, a little each day as I do have a life, believe it or not!
> 
> Yesterday thought I'd finish my downstairs bathroom but alas this morning see a couple of places I will need to touch up, not doing those till during the week sometime.
> Need to get everything in order as have invited friends over for supper this coming Friday, first time in months as I'm so busy which is good but I never seem to have enough hours in the day/night.
> ...


Good luck with the cake. I've never baked a sponge so I can't help.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew thinks I need to post more pictures. He sure loves to try different things.


He sure is doing lovely work.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Holy massive pages Batman!! I'm 20 pages behind, good grief. Oh well, in my defense, I know I don't need one but, I've been concentrating on knitting mostly. 
David left this morning for Michigan, Marla and I went to Scottsbluff to do her grocery shopping, then she decided we should go to lunch, it's nearly impossible to find something without wheat or oats in it by the way, and the strangest stuff has cane sugar in it, anyway, neither of us felt very good after eating. So just been knitting and doing a few things around the house, now to see if I can get caught up while knitting. 
Hope everyone is doing well and having a good day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How old is she now? Any chance she may mature and settle down, or is it a feature of the breed?


She's 3. I can only hope that she will settle down. I sometimes think she's so hyper because she doesn't see people often enough.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is delightful. made me think of our joy. --- sam

http://biggeekdad.com/2017/04/eating-twinkies-god/


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've done quite a few of her teddy bears, I've been sewing some together tonight, that takes forever. I've got 2 regular sized ones knitted & then I decided to try one at 1/2 size, it seems pretty tiny & may be a real pain to assemble, we'll see, it might end a failed experiment ???? I've been thinking of doing some bears to donate to a charity called Bags of Love that I've given some quilts but need to find a simpler pattern that doesn't require assembly.


Have a look for a pattern for a "Trauma Teddy". It is 1 piece that folds in half at top of head. Simply sew up sides and legs. Easy to do and a pretty result.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> She's 3. I can only hope that she will settle down. I sometimes think she's so hyper because she doesn't see people often enough.


I have a similar problem with Ringo, he adores people, but tends to overdo the welcome.

I hope she does settle for you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'd rather cut the grass than cook and clean! But I can imagine how it would go if he were cooking...
> 
> Gwen, hope your eye heals quickly. Exuberant puppies are not always enjoyable!
> 
> ...


I hope you are feeling much better today. 
I've been drinking so much water since Wed, that I feel like a barge afloat. lol I'd sell my left kidney for a good pb&j about now, I always want bread when I'm trying to stay away from it for a while, I resorted to a rice cake with peanut butter and honey.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

More of Matthew's recent doodles. I did manage to convince him to let me make cards of the fish even though he says it wasn't that good of a drawing. His doodles are not from photos so maybe he saw the fish differently in his head.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Done ????
> 
> Topaz large preemie baby cardy and hat by Marianna Mel on Ravelry


Cute!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Checking in and enjoying the pictures of knitting and Matthew's artistry. Thank you to the summary ladies and to Sam.
> Sassafras, hope you are seeing a doctor for your symptoms..they are worrisome to me and hopefully a doctor can diagnose and help your symptoms. Life is too short to feel so crummy.
> Beautiful spring day here. To the vet and Molly at 45 pounds and 110 bl gluc..we are finally seeming to come to a bit of diabetic stability.
> Julie, your foccacia bread sounds wonderful. Think it sounds so good that I must make some home made bread myself.
> Gwen, Hoping the eye is going to be OK. Think a bit of ice might help the swelling.


Wonderful news on Molly, that's great! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I received a card from her this week and she did mention that she hoped to see us in June at KAP.


That's great, I'll let Marla know.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just received this from DIL....check out that pose! Also typical Scottish dress - T-shirt, sunglasses and wellies!


Awe!!! Double triple cute!! And attitude to boot. LOL!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> that's the one. --- sam


I don't watch them but think it's called Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> More of Matthew's recent doodles. I did manage to convince him to let me make cards of the fish even though he says it wasn't that good of a drawing. His doodles are not from photos so maybe he saw the fish differently in his head.


We are a good sounding board for Matthew's ideas. Interesting to see the way he is working.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> (continuing my earlier post)
> 
> I had a call from Tami regarding the emergency here and Susan's need to be in her area this evening and possibly needing a place for her and Ben to stay over for the night. She, of course, offered in a heartbeat for them to stay with her and her DH. I then removed the post because Mary posted that she'd reached Tami with my need.
> 
> ...


Oh my golly! I'm so sorry for the loss of life, I hope that it's a heart attack and not an OD though neither is good and a both are a sad loss. 
It was very thoughtful of Susan to go to the parents herself, so glad that Ben went with her, he's sure come along way this last year. Great that they can stay with Tami and her DH. 
Praying for all involved. Big giant hugs too!!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Morning all

Had a lovely day yesterday. Village had an Easter luncheon. Cost $5 to go and also some raffles. There was live music and a bonnet parade. Will participate in that next year. 

Just back from village craft group (1st time in weeks I have got there). Nice bunch of ladies, for the main.

Happy 49th Anniversary Marykay (sure hope I spelt your name right)

Stay safe, whatever your weather


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Have a look for a pattern for a "Trauma Teddy". It is 1 piece that folds in half at top of head. Simply sew up sides and legs. Easy to do and a pretty result.


Thanks Heather.
I think I'm going to try this one.

http://www.simplynotable.com/2014/knit-one-piece-teddy-bear-pattern/


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks Heather.
> I think I'm going to try this one.
> 
> http://www.simplynotable.com/2014/knit-one-piece-teddy-bear-pattern/


Cute


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I spent the afternoon sewing. 
I finished my paper pieced centre piece, if I ever Metin paper piecing again, just slap meððit looks ok but what a lot of time
I also sewed 3 more hats. I found some more polar fleece & minky scraps when I cleaned my craft room so wanted to get rid of them


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> I got a new electric blanket this year for our bed and our winter has been so mild I've never even opened the package in which it arrived! I didn't bother to return it because who knows what mother nature will deliver in the future.


That seems to be the way it works, like when my husband bought himself a nice new ergonomic design shovel.... and voila, no more snow, lol


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> No need to apologize for what you call a whine; sometimes we just need to do it. We are here to be "leaned on"
> or "leaned into". {{{{HUGS}}}}
> 
> This morning when the dogs did their usual "let's wake up mom so she can feed" us what I feared would happen did happen.
> ...


 :sm06: Sure hope your eyelid heals fast. Not a nice way to wake up, for sure. Did the fur babies get breakfast after all that?

My girl is not a jumper so if I need her shut in bathroom, I use a baby gate.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I spent the afternoon sewing.
> I finished my paper pieced centre piece, if I ever Metin paper piecing again, just slap meððit looks ok but what a lot of time
> I also sewed 3 more hats. I found some more polar fleece & minky scraps when I cleaned my craft room so wanted to get rid of them


It does look lovely, though, Bonnie!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You have me stumped, Sam, should I know who Freddy Kruger is?


 :sm06: Julie, even I have heard of psycho killer Freddie Kruger, movie character from horror movies, which I do not watch.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for understanding.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Picked up the needed ingredients for the enchiladas and was planning to make them tonight but fell asleep. Will be making them tomorrow. Can't wait to taste them. Could only find the small size soft corn tortillas but at least I found them.



Sorlenna said:


> It looks like a black and white photo! Well done, Matthew!
> 
> Hurrah for the good news and healing thoughts continue for any in need.
> 
> I've got focaccia dough and cinnamon roll dough rising. I'm planning to get back to the sewing machine shortly. He's watching motorcycle races so I see a bit of time free for me. ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How fun that will or would be!


tami_ohio said:


> And I am only maybe an hour from Carol's cottage, so if I am home, I can come visit, too! If you are there on a Thursday, you can come to our knitting group.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, glad you enjoyed company.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, I didnt get to conference. But friend shared pics and experience s.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG....did Matthew make the tea pot and all the other pottery too? He really needs to do an art show of his own featuring his different mediums. Simply amazing and beautiful. I'd sure be making some purchases! I wish I had known he was going to get into pottery and do so well; I would have given him my large table top kiln for free but alas I gave it to a local artist along with my very small kiln.



pacer said:


> Matthew thinks I need to post more pictures. He sure loves to try different things.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Matthew, love your pottery, you are a multitalented artist.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And what kind of knife skills are you talking about Daralene?


Cashmeregma said:


> I don't watch the Freddy Kruger ones. Saw one once and never again.
> 
> Speaking of the horror genre, my friend in Germany, Robin, was in a movie when she was younger and it has become a cult movie. I just watched it a few nights ago when I couldn't sleep. She had to have a great scream and was decapitated (supposedly as she is quite alive to tell me how hard it was to do the acting)and they find her head in the toilet with blood, (pig's blood) all over it. Not the most fun part but she loved acting.
> 
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG....did Matthew make the tea pot and all the other pottery too? He really needs to do an art show of his own featuring his different mediums. Simply amazing and beautiful. I'd sure be making some purchases! I wish I had known he was going to get into pottery and do so well; I would have given him my large table top kiln for free but alas I gave it to a local artist along with my very small kiln.


The tea pot was his big learning project for this last session of art. He doesn't go for the next two months but will still be quite busy. The blue bowl will go to friends in Minnesota. I suspect several pieces will come to Kap. I think at least one piece will be in the silent auction.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL.....with all the stops I may need to take a month long trip just to get to WI. LOL...would sure love to do so.


thewren said:


> and you will stop here of course. --- sam


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, I posted to Facebook. We all need more love and openness to God.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It does look lovely, though, Bonnie!


It is beautiful, but I can see where it was labor intensive.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You and are are quite alike on the tv shows. Not a big fan of horror movies but love the same tv shows.


pammie1234 said:


> Freddy Kruger was in the Nightmare on Elm Street series. The first one had a very young Johnny Depp in it. He was adorable!
> 
> I happen to be one of the few that likes horror movies. I also like the mysteries and thrillers. I really never get scared living alone which is good. I love Criminal Minds, all of the NCIS shows, and most of the others in that genre. DD has nightmares and would never watch them when she lived at home. DH watches some, so I think she will watch them with him. She doesn't like staying by herself either! She always says that I don't watch a show unless it has murders in them! Not a big fan of romance movies. I guess it is because I have not been lucky in love! I will watch some. I don't like the real depressing ones either. I cry easily, so if I need a good cry, I'll watch a sad movie!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I had previously seen that and just loved it.


thewren said:


> this is delightful. made me think of our joy. --- sam
> 
> http://biggeekdad.com/2017/04/eating-twinkies-god/


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for this link Bonnie. I've downloaded it and will give it a try at some point also.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks Heather.
> I think I'm going to try this one.
> 
> http://www.simplynotable.com/2014/knit-one-piece-teddy-bear-pattern/


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pretty and bright. I don't do paper piecing; never tried and after reading about it just not interested.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I spent the afternoon sewing.
> I finished my paper pieced centre piece, if I ever Metin paper piecing again, just slap meððit looks ok but what a lot of time
> I also sewed 3 more hats. I found some more polar fleece & minky scraps when I cleaned my craft room so wanted to get rid of them


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, I gave them breakfast.....LOL. I use a baby gate to keep the dogs out of my craft room. Every once in awhile they have managed to sneak in and immediately grab skeins of yarn....yes multiple skeins. Gracie, the youngest, has now taken to picking up everything and anything she can and just walk around with it. Yesterday she took Alice's food bowl outside not once but twice and dropped it on the steps the second time and broke it. A few minutes ago she got a small paper bag (don't know where from)
and was just walking around with it hanging from her lips. Silly dog.


busyworkerbee said:


> :sm06: Sure hope your eyelid heals fast. Not a nice way to wake up, for sure. Did the fur babies get breakfast after all that?
> 
> My girl is not a jumper so if I need her shut in bathroom, I use a baby gate.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I've gotten very little accomplished today. Did get to the grocery store and picked up a few things but that was it. Fell asleep thinking it would be a short nap and awoke 2 1/2 hours later and had to make myself get up. Think I may knit a little then try to get to bed early tonight; that's the plan but you know the best-laid plans of mice and men..... TTYL


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I cut corn tortillas in sixths (triangle shapes), put a layer in a baking pan, put chopped green onions (sometimes white) on top of that, then meat (most of the time I use shredded chicken, and sometimes I leave off the meat) and shredded cheese, spoon green chile sauce (canned is fine!) over that. Layer as many as you want, then for the top layer, I just put tortilla pieces and a final bit of cheese. I usually have three or four layers if I have enough cheese. Then I bake it at 350F for about half an hour, until the cheese is melted and the sauce is bubbling.
> 
> I'd sleep in the other room too if the door wasn't fixed!


Yummy, can see how to make this in my little baking dish. Thanks


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

pacer said:


> Someone has been doodling today.


Nice, cute


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella has been on vacation and enjoying the small amounts of time when she doesn't have to be attached to all of the equipment. Quality time sometimes is counted in minutes instead of hours with her. She had 40 minutes of quality time viewing aquatic life and enjoying it immensely.
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php…
> Image may contain: one or more people, water and outdoor
> ...


It's too bad that Bella doesn't get to have more time to just be free, but it's wonderful that they try to make the best of any time that she does have when not attached to her machinery as well as when she is.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Its is amazing how well weeds grow isnt it? Well it was supposed to get to about 16c here today but have only managed 12c so far at 1.30pm. But at least we are getting some rain which is needed badly. I think the heater will have to go on in the next couple of hours if this keeps up. Good grief I had the fan on only yesterday as we got to 30c. :sm16:
> 
> I have a pot of chicken and veg soup cooking and have made a batch of sausage rolls to put in freezer for next week for when family come for Easter.


Think it not a long cold surge, should hopefully blow up my way in a few days.

Weird weather patterns for sure


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> It was great seeing a picture of her laughing and another with her just adoring a turtle stuffed animal. I have some Easter surprises for each of the kids which I give to the parents to give as they choose. Some of my little gifts are kept as rewards when the child has to endure an undesirable procedure.


Awe, she's such a cutie, the idea of using rewards is a great one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess so, goodness knows how quickly the forest took over.


I think mother nature is tired of us paving and cementing all her dirt and grasses and such, she's surely going to take back wherever and whenever she can, as quickly as she can, can't say I blame her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

wlk4fun647 said:


> Is she cute or what?!


Welcome to the tea table, Sam always has a cup of tea or coffee or whatever beverage you prefer. Hope you stop by again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Poledra. DGS is on two baseball teams; the little league team and the traveling team. This was the traveling team games;
> they play until they loose. His team place 3 games; one at 8:30 a.m., one at noon, and then one at 2 p.m. They lost the 3rd game.
> It was fun watching them and the weather was perfect. Since it was very cool this morning I wore jeans, long sleeve shirt,
> socks....by 2 I was quite warm. It felt so good out in the sunshine though. I would have gone to sleep in the sunshine if they had had to play the 4th game I was so warm and relaxed.
> ...


Wow, that's not bad, too bad they didn't win the 3rd game, but good too as you don't want to fall asleep in the sun, you might get a sunburn and that's not good. 
YUM! Well, he's trying, hopefully he got it done today for you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Took Roxanne, DSD, to Lake Isabella, lovely day. About 60 miles from here. Manmade lake. We ate at restaurant overlooking Kern River. Saw lots of rafters and one kayaker.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bobbie K said:


> Get well soon! I burned my finger on the frying pan today.


OUCH!!! I did that a couple weeks ago, well the side of my hand and splashes up onto my forearm, finally finishing up the healing. 
Welcome if you haven't visited us before and if you have, welcome back.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Someone has been doodling today.


Ooh, that's pretty.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew thinks I need to post more pictures. He sure loves to try different things.


Wow! Those are terrific! I really like the different perspective of the fish.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> She talks up a storm already- she hardly shuts up while playing- we just don't understand too much of it!
> Just had a call from Vicky- she (E) has a temperature. Just enough to not be able to go to childcare tomorrow without being worrying as long as it gets no higher. So I may be needed tomorrow if one of them can't organise a day off.


LOL! I meant a language you all could understand. :sm23:

Oh poor thing, I hope that it doesn't last long, not that you'll mind an extra day with her though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> This is the end of a long week for me. I went to the foot dr. and got the results of my MRI and it was no surprise but the results were not good. I have a lot of arthritis in my foot and there is nothing much that can be done about it. He did give me a cortisone shot in my foot and it has helped a lot. The shot was very painful however. He deadened the area first but it was still very painful. It wasn't until the next morning when I got up that I noticed that I felt better and DH commented that I was walking better. I a m getting a new brace and see it that will help. My ankle rolls my foot to the inside so I am walking on the side of my foot which throws my stride and balance off Oh the joys of getting old.
> Granddaughter Amanda's mother asked me to make a baby quilt for a shower gift and she wanted a good bit of embroidery on it I am not really happy with her choices of fabric but an doing my best. It need to be done for a shower on Thursday so I need to keep at it. Can't say that I am enjoying it either. Oh well..use
> I was able to get a new cell phone to replace the one I washed. Now to learn how to use it properly. I have a hard time with electronics.
> The dishes need doing and I need to get to bed.
> ...


Sorry about the arthritis, glad though that the shot, though painful seems to be working, hopefully the brace will work as well. 
It's hard to get excited about a project that you really aren't feeling, but I'm sure it will be absolutely lovely when you are done with it. 
HUGS!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I love being able to share good news about Bella when I can. I can't imagine spending 40 minutes at such a pricey venue and then having to call it good because it is time to set up all of the equipment for sustaining life once again. Her stroller is a cross over from stroller to a wheelchair. It is medically designed and is her wheelchair but many people don't realize it. That industry has come a long ways. Her monitors can be placed below her on a shelf. It has a canopy that she can pull down over her to reduce stress levels and shut the world out when it overwhelms her. I believe the family is heading home this weekend with stops every 2 hours to care for Bella.


That wheelchair/stroller sounds like an amazing device, there are days I could do with one of those. It's great that they can take all her stuff with on that one device for the most part, makes things much easier I would imagine.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Don't know if I posted the pic or not. 

Here's my hair. It's darker then the last time but I really like it. 
The pic isn't in the greatest light. 


Hitting the hay. Good night everyone ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh well, I have yet to find out if it was worth it.


If it keeps you toasty warm, it's worth it. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This is what happened with my older brother too. He spent a couple of years working for the railroad in Council Bluffs, IA to finish out his retirement. His wife stayed here and they'd switch off visiting. He didn't show up for work and didn't answer his phone. They called my DSIL and she had the cops go to his apartment. They found that he had died of a heart attack the evening before. He was 63. They gave my DSIL the news over the phone. So very sad when these things happen like this. Susan and Ben's humanity are evident in everything they do.


That's so sad, I can't imagine what it was like for your DSIL to get that phone call. And definitely not easy for the rest of you either I don't imagine, that is young.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Picked up the needed ingredients for the enchiladas and was planning to make them tonight but fell asleep. Will be making them tomorrow. Can't wait to taste them. Could only find the small size soft corn tortillas but at least I found them.


Oh, should have said I use the small ones. I don't really see bigger ones at the store, though some restaurants have those.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I spent the afternoon sewing.
> I finished my paper pieced centre piece, if I ever Metin paper piecing again, just slap meððit looks ok but what a lot of time
> I also sewed 3 more hats. I found some more polar fleece & minky scraps when I cleaned my craft room so wanted to get rid of them


It's beautiful! But yeah, I can see why you wouldn't want to do any more.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Don't know if I posted the pic or not.
> 
> Here's my hair. It's darker then the last time but I really like it.
> The pic isn't in the greatest light.
> ...


It's great! Glad you like it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> More of Matthew's recent doodles. I did manage to convince him to let me make cards of the fish even though he says it wasn't that good of a drawing. His doodles are not from photos so maybe he saw the fish differently in his head.


Matthew is really good. Did he ever have lessons?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I spent the afternoon sewing.
> I finished my paper pieced centre piece, if I ever Metin paper piecing again, just slap meððit looks ok but what a lot of time
> I also sewed 3 more hats. I found some more polar fleece & minky scraps when I cleaned my craft room so wanted to get rid of them


That is very nice, Bonnie. Something I've never tried.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Do not know where to begin.
> 
> I believe we are definitely preparing for war.
> 
> ...


Wonderful news on all counts!! So glad, I hope that the biopsies come back clear and he's on the road to health.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Don't know if I posted the pic or not.
> 
> Here's my hair. It's darker then the last time but I really like it.
> The pic isn't in the greatest light.
> ...


I like the colour.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, I got two more small projects quilted and got 25 of 72 blocks on one of the bigger ones done...it's trickier with the larger ones but I'll see how far I can go on the machine. My arms and back started to hurt. I'm sure I'll have to take the full and bigger sizes in strips, but this one isn't quite twin size so we'll see if I can manage that one or not. Now I have two more to bind also! Gradually getting through the box...and terrible, but itching to make more blocks! I'm hopeless. LOL. I'm not letting myself do it, until these are done, though. And y'all heard me say that. Haha.

I haven't done much other craft work this weekend but I think I got a lot done anyhow. Plus the focaccia came out great and so did the cinnamon rolls. I made a mistake and set the oven a bit too low for the rolls but that worked better--they're softer and I like that.

Now I'm just going to stretch my back and then see what I left on needles...hugs and blessings.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I spent the afternoon sewing.
> I finished my paper pieced centre piece, if I ever Metin paper piecing again, just slap meððit looks ok but what a lot of time
> I also sewed 3 more hats. I found some more polar fleece & minky scraps when I cleaned my craft room so wanted to get rid of them


Very pretty! I like the bright colors and texture!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Don't know if I posted the pic or not.
> 
> Here's my hair. It's darker then the last time but I really like it.
> The pic isn't in the greatest light.
> ...


I think it looks good, but I prefer not to see your phone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> If it keeps you toasty warm, it's worth it. :sm24:


It has a very sophisticated control- that switches itself off, and has 9 temperatures, more warmth at the feet, so we will see how it goes!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, I got two more small projects quilted and got 25 of 72 blocks on one of the bigger ones done...it's trickier with the larger ones but I'll see how far I can go on the machine. My arms and back started to hurt. I'm sure I'll have to take the full and bigger sizes in strips, but this one isn't quite twin size so we'll see if I can manage that one or not. Now I have two more to bind also! Gradually getting through the box...and terrible, but itching to make more blocks! I'm hopeless. LOL. I'm not letting myself do it, until these are done, though. And y'all heard me say that. Haha.
> 
> I haven't done much other craft work this weekend but I think I got a lot done anyhow. Plus the focaccia came out great and so did the cinnamon rolls. I made a mistake and set the oven a bit too low for the rolls but that worked better--they're softer and I like that.
> 
> Now I'm just going to stretch my back and then see what I left on needles...hugs and blessings.


Sort of learning by trial and error! Glad they came out ok!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew's update. The darker picture is him playing with the enhancements on my phone.


Wowsa!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Now that's what I call a wool shop only problem it's over on the north west side, it's moored right next to a lovely old pub too


Oh how cool!!!! I told David (talking to him on the phone), that I'll meet him in the pub after I finish at the yarn shop. lol


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gwen, I'm sorry that you gave away your kiln! I would have driven to your house to get it! When I taught art, I loved doing the ceramics. No where near as good as Matthew!

I slept on the couch today also. I've been getting enough sleep, but still feel tired and sleepy. Probably need to get off the computer and move more! Tomorrow is a new day!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I've been so busy painting my friends kitchen +4 bathrooms, a little each day as I do have a life, believe it or not!
> 
> Yesterday thought I'd finish my downstairs bathroom but alas this morning see a couple of places I will need to touch up, not doing those till during the week sometime.
> Need to get everything in order as have invited friends over for supper this coming Friday, first time in months as I'm so busy which is good but I never seem to have enough hours in the day/night.
> ...


I've got a couple of rooms that severely need painted, mainly the living room and the blue and I do mean blue, so blue it sucks up the light in there, bedroom. I'll get to them one of these days. 
Hope that your sisters can help you with the sponge recipe, can't imagine what it could be but maybe humidity, elevation, or as you say your oven.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> no julie - i would be surprised if you did - freddy kruger was in some horror movie franchise - can't remember which one - i only saw one - was talked into it - spent the entire film with my hands over my eyes and my thumbs in my ears. my friend thought it was great - took his sister the next night. horror films are not my genre. --- sam


Nightmare On Elm Street, there are like 7 of them.
The first one was the only really good one, but I am not into horror movies, so I only usually watched them with friends once in a blue moon.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

darowil said:


> Glad the cortisone injection has helped. Would an orthotic help so you walk on the whole foot? May not help as an ankle but I would think it would still give some support to make it harder for the foot to roll.


That is the hope. I have worn a brace before and it did good for awhile and then went south. I am sure willing to give it a try. Walking is painful and I do as little as I can which means that I get no exercise to speak of. The pool will open in a few weeks and I plan on swimming often. It is easy on the feet and I so need the exercise.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew thinks I need to post more pictures. He sure loves to try different things.


I LOVE to see Matthew's creations, I agree with him, we definitely need more pics. Those are great, I love his Koi fish, just lovely, and his pottery is spectacular. You Matthew, are a true artist!!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Praise God for your answers to prayer. God is so good.
Yes, we need to get back to our basic principles and act like God's people and not fools.
Great news Teddy Bear.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> At my friends and she just dyed my hair. Will get a pic of it later and post.
> 
> Went on a road trip to Guelph and back. Me,Gage, my friend Cherie and her son Jakob and daughter Lily☺
> 
> ...


Sounds like a lovely day out. Can't wait to find the picture of your hair.

I'm finally catching up to you all, only 8 pages behind now I think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I don't watch the Freddy Kruger ones. Saw one once and never again.
> 
> Speaking of the horror genre, my friend in Germany, Robin, was in a movie when she was younger and it has become a cult movie. I just watched it a few nights ago when I couldn't sleep. She had to have a great scream and was decapitated (supposedly as she is quite alive to tell me how hard it was to do the acting)and they find her head in the toilet with blood, (pig's blood) all over it. Not the most fun part but she loved acting.
> 
> ...


Oh my, that would be the part of a lifetime, lol, pigs blood and all. 
I hope that your brother is doing fine and you don't have to travel. 
Okay, now I am assuming you are talking knife skills as in cutting up food items and not throwing them at people or using them in self defense? LOL! That does bring some images to mind though, I can just imagine you showing him how to throw throwing knives at a dart board or something. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's not like we need more water. We're surrounded by Lakes Erie and Ontario and also the Welland Canal plus umpteen rivers.


Well there is that. Are you feeling like you need flippers and gills?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> More of Matthew's recent doodles. I did manage to convince him to let me make cards of the fish even though he says it wasn't that good of a drawing. His doodles are not from photos so maybe he saw the fish differently in his head.


I love those too, the top one is just so light and airy, makes me think of spring days in Alaska growing up, the other makes me think of tribal tattoo's it's a really neat design.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I spent the afternoon sewing.
> I finished my paper pieced centre piece, if I ever Metin paper piecing again, just slap meððit looks ok but what a lot of time
> I also sewed 3 more hats. I found some more polar fleece & minky scraps when I cleaned my craft room so wanted to get rid of them


It looks great, but what a lot of work, I somehow think that had you done it the regular way, it would have only taken you a little time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the armored horse - great work matthew --- sam



pacer said:


> More of Matthew's recent doodles. I did manage to convince him to let me make cards of the fish even though he says it wasn't that good of a drawing. His doodles are not from photos so maybe he saw the fish differently in his head.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, I gave them breakfast.....LOL. I use a baby gate to keep the dogs out of my craft room. Every once in awhile they have managed to sneak in and immediately grab skeins of yarn....yes multiple skeins. Gracie, the youngest, has now taken to picking up everything and anything she can and just walk around with it. Yesterday she took Alice's food bowl outside not once but twice and dropped it on the steps the second time and broke it. A few minutes ago she got a small paper bag (don't know where from)
> and was just walking around with it hanging from her lips. Silly dog.


Silly Gracie, they have a box full of toys and they find the least likely things to carry around, never fails. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Took Roxanne, DSD, to Lake Isabella, lovely day. About 60 miles from here. Manmade lake. We ate at restaurant overlooking Kern River. Saw lots of rafters and one kayaker.


Lovely day!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Don't know if I posted the pic or not.
> 
> Here's my hair. It's darker then the last time but I really like it.
> The pic isn't in the greatest light.
> ...


Looks good!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, I got two more small projects quilted and got 25 of 72 blocks on one of the bigger ones done...it's trickier with the larger ones but I'll see how far I can go on the machine. My arms and back started to hurt. I'm sure I'll have to take the full and bigger sizes in strips, but this one isn't quite twin size so we'll see if I can manage that one or not. Now I have two more to bind also! Gradually getting through the box...and terrible, but itching to make more blocks! I'm hopeless. LOL. I'm not letting myself do it, until these are done, though. And y'all heard me say that. Haha.
> 
> I haven't done much other craft work this weekend but I think I got a lot done anyhow. Plus the focaccia came out great and so did the cinnamon rolls. I made a mistake and set the oven a bit too low for the rolls but that worked better--they're softer and I like that.
> 
> Now I'm just going to stretch my back and then see what I left on needles...hugs and blessings.


You've been sewing up a storm.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has a very sophisticated control- that switches itself off, and has 9 temperatures, more warmth at the feet, so we will see how it goes!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Goodness sakes, I'm all caught up, I can't believe it. lol Took quite a while since I'm knitting a row and reading a page, knit a row and reply to a page... lol 
Now I'll just knit for a bit. 
Sweet dreams all, have a great night/day wherever/whenever you are.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is stunning bonnie - great color choices --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I spent the afternoon sewing.
> I finished my paper pieced centre piece, if I ever Metin paper piecing again, just slap meððit looks ok but what a lot of time
> I also sewed 3 more hats. I found some more polar fleece & minky scraps when I cleaned my craft room so wanted to get rid of them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> Freddy Kruger was in the Nightmare on Elm Street series. The first one had a very young Johnny Depp in it. He was adorable!
> 
> I happen to be one of the few that likes horror movies. I also like the mysteries and thrillers. I really never get scared living alone which is good. I love Criminal Minds, all of the NCIS shows, and most of the others in that genre. DD has nightmares and would never watch them when she lived at home. DH watches some, so I think she will watch them with him. She doesn't like staying by herself either! She always says that I don't watch a show unless it has murders in them! Not a big fan of romance movies. I guess it is because I have not been lucky in love! I will watch some. I don't like the real depressing ones either. I cry easily, so if I need a good cry, I'll watch a sad movie!


I have only ever watched one scary movie and I should have known better I was 15 and did it for a dare . I couldn't sleep for 2 weeks and it was a long time after that before I could sleep with the light off but like you I like mysteries criminal minds without Hotch I'm not sure about .I think romance movies are also a no no for me they are boring


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great color melody. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Don't know if I posted the pic or not.
> 
> Here's my hair. It's darker then the last time but I really like it.
> The pic isn't in the greatest light.
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope you are feeling much better today.
> I've been drinking so much water since Wed, that I feel like a barge afloat. lol I'd sell my left kidney for a good pb&j about now, I always want bread when I'm trying to stay away from it for a while, I resorted to a rice cake with peanut butter and honey.


I was eating an apple yesterday trying to imagine it was a delicious bar of chocolate , I hoped if I gave up chocolate for lent it would cure me of the munchies , hasn't worked yet . 6 days left not that I'm counting


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heidi was more upset when shamar left. lol --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I have only ever watched one scary movie and I should have known better I was 15 and did it for a dare . I couldn't sleep for 2 weeks and it was a long time after that before I could sleep with the light off but like you I like mysteries criminal minds without Hotch I'm not sure about .I think romance movies are also a no no for me they are boring


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks Heather.
> I think I'm going to try this one.
> 
> http://www.simplynotable.com/2014/knit-one-piece-teddy-bear-pattern/


That's a cute Teddy Bonnie thanks for the link


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I spent the afternoon sewing.
> I finished my paper pieced centre piece, if I ever Metin paper piecing again, just slap meððit looks ok but what a lot of time
> I also sewed 3 more hats. I found some more polar fleece & minky scraps when I cleaned my craft room so wanted to get rid of them


It's a beautiful piece of work Bonnie. Love the colours you used


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Matthew thinks I need to post more pictures. He sure loves to try different things.


Missed these somehow , had to take a look after reading Gwen post .
They are beautiful Mathew you are a very talented young man the teapot is lovely and your yarn bowls are exquisite .that took some spelling ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> And what kind of knife skills are you talking about Daralene?


Made me think of a circus act were the lady is blind folded and throws the knives all round the outside of a man ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> heidi was more upset when shamar left. lol --- sam


Me too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, Matthew has sure been busy, he's got amazing skills

Sorleena, you've been very busy! I hope you will show us when they're done. I find if I roll the quilt tightly I can do them on my regular machine but I don't do anything fancy, just stitch in the ditch. I always end up totally scratched up from the pins????

I was channeling Sonja tonight????????working faster so I wouldn't run out of yarn,had about 8" left when I finished my mitts????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Me too


Me too he was really cool. The new guy is ok but not as good as Shamar. Its interesting seeing Spencer Reid in jail and how there's 2 stories in one going on each episode. I just love Penelope, she's a delightful quirky character.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, Matthew has sure been busy, he's got amazing skills
> 
> Sorleena, you've been very busy! I hope you will show us when they're done. I find if I roll the quilt tightly I can do them on my regular machine but I don't do anything fancy, just stitch in the ditch. I always end up totally scratched up from the pins????
> 
> I was channeling Sonja tonight????????working faster so I wouldn't run out of yarn,had about 8" left when I finished my mitts????


Welcome to the dark side ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

This is my Turkish vest so far I've managed to read all the knitting stitches with some guesswork but there is no way I can guess or read the crochet border stitches just to new to crochet , will just look up crochet edges when it comes time to add it . It looks a bit boring just now but I'm adding the border in a different colour and some other touches


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, I gave them breakfast.....LOL. I use a baby gate to keep the dogs out of my craft room. Every once in awhile they have managed to sneak in and immediately grab skeins of yarn....yes multiple skeins. Gracie, the youngest, has now taken to picking up everything and anything she can and just walk around with it. Yesterday she took Alice's food bowl outside not once but twice and dropped it on the steps the second time and broke it. A few minutes ago she got a small paper bag (don't know where from)
> and was just walking around with it hanging from her lips. Silly dog.


Maybe Gracie wanted to go shopping. Sounds quite comical until they get into the yarn.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> This is my Turkish vest so far I've managed to read all the knitting stitches with some guesswork but there is no way I can guess or read the crochet border stitches just to new to crochet , will just look up crochet edges when it comes time to add it . It looks a bit boring just now but I'm adding the border in a different colour and some other touches


Quite intriguing right now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Quite intriguing right now.


Thank you Mary this is just the basic one I've seen been collecting pictures of a few different versions to try


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have only been getting that low at night, and mostly to the south of us.


Gosh it was cold! And we made the news due to flash flooding...not me though, all good here. We got between 50ml and 110ml around the city and suburbs. Boy oh boy was it ever a lot of rain during the night! It has pretty much soaked in at my place now already.  :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Of to Elizabeth's place tomorrow. Just unwell enough to not be able to go to childcare. And we both felt that it was better at her place than here in her familiar environment. Probably just for the morning- they hope that one of them can finish early.
> 
> Amazing how different Jimmy Barnes' experiences and mine were. He had a very disturbed childhood, and so many of those around him had similar backgrounds. And yet I was unaware of others around me having this type of background.
> But most amazing was school. He sent time at the same school as me at the same time and had a different experience. He said it was the worst and roughest school he went to and how the teachers were treated. Beating them up at times even (and students regularly beaten). I was so naive that I was just totally unaware of much of this. Mind you I hated those years at school- sounds like having my socks cut in half during PE once was nothing compared to what else went on. I was mercilessly teased though. But had the same at Primary School- though not as bad.
> ...


That was interesting to read Margaret. Thanks for sharing. I should read that book, I love Jimmy Barnes and I knew he had a pretty rough childhood.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> What a relief that DH is so much better. Hopefully the biopsies came back clear. And that the oesophagus can remain open now.


RE Teddy Bear. Ditto


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Crazy cold??????????


Yeah well...... Sorry Bonnie I hope I didnt make you laugh too much. But it was such a sudden cold snap (honest it was) LOL. The day before it was 30c.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????you are really living in a dream world????????
> It's really grey here this morning again, below freezing but the snow that came yesterday melted as it came. We are to have rain or snow every day for the next week & the high all week is 8C/46F


Brrr.... Will your petunias survive that?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes the spare room door does shut. I did sleep in our room last night though and at least when he got up he shut the door leading to that part of the house and kept the dogs out from our room. My eye feels much better today and not puffy; just looks ugly.
> It is healing well though and I'm keeping the neosporin on it still.


if he does that every morning until he gets the door fixed it will be better than nothing.
Glad the eye is healing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We are currently at 69F at 11:45 a.m. headed to a high of 77 today. IMHO that is near perfect with sunny clear skys.
> Putting on the flip flops today!


Sounds pretty good to me I must agree.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think another 2 months before he's completely off it, it was such a high dose he has to come off slowly.
> He says he feels OK except very tired all the time, I'm sure his shift work doesn't help that. They had wanted him to work 24 -12 hr shifts on & 4 off for the next 2-3 months as they are doing a bunch of maintainence work at the plant & he is one of the senior people there but thankfully his shift lead reminded them he had bought these cows & they were due to calf & he had booked holidays months ago & couldn't be expected to abandon his cows. (Maybe a good thing he bought them after all) I sure don't think working all that overtime would have been good for him at this stage & management tried to make it mandatory


Good his shift leader stood up for him. What crazy hours to want anyone to work. Even in peak health how could you be making wise decisions etc working those hours


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is my Turkish vest so far I've managed to read all the knitting stitches with some guesswork but there is no way I can guess or read the crochet border stitches just to new to crochet , will just look up crochet edges when it comes time to add it . It looks a bit boring just now but I'm adding the border in a different colour and some other touches


I like the design, think it will be a really nice vest to wear.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Matthew thinks I need to post more pictures. He sure loves to try different things.


Wow! Lovely work Matthew. Very talented. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Now that's what I call a wool shop only problem it's over on the north west side, it's moored right next to a lovely old pub too


What fun that would be. Wonder if she does knitting cruises? Imagine going through the canals on that. No need to take anything with you!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew thinks I need to post more pictures. He sure loves to try different things.


His work is really good- well done Matthew.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> More of Matthew's recent doodles. I did manage to convince him to let me make cards of the fish even though he says it wasn't that good of a drawing. His doodles are not from photos so maybe he saw the fish differently in his head.


To me they look like nice doodles- but nothing like his fish. Might have been a doodle to him but it sure looks like much more than a doodle.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I don't watch the Freddy Kruger ones. Saw one once and never again.
> 
> Speaking of the horror genre, my friend in Germany, Robin, was in a movie when she was younger and it has become a cult movie. I just watched it a few nights ago when I couldn't sleep. She had to have a great scream and was decapitated (supposedly as she is quite alive to tell me how hard it was to do the acting)and they find her head in the toilet with blood, (pig's blood) all over it. Not the most fun part but she loved acting.
> 
> ...


Lovely to hear from you again. Glad you had a nice time with your friends. Hope you can recharge yourself now. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: That does sound good! I am in the middle of making a Cauliflower soup, then I have to find time to make some miniature Spanakopitas for the Seniors Club day on Wednesday. We are going to the Gardens and the forecast is for showers. Edgecombe is gradually drying out after the floods nearly 100 houses I think it was are high enough up for people to go back, but still no sewage.


Soup sounds good Julie. Enjoy Wednesday and I hope the forecast is wrong and it doesnt rain.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :sm06: Julie, even I have heard of psycho killer Freddie Kruger, movie character from horror movies, which I do not watch.


It's OK Julie nor had I heard of him.
As had I not heard of the NZ/Australian satirist John Clarke who died today. Someone played a segment of one of his 'interviews' and it really was funny.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> As indeed, I am sure the whole country is hoping- we have had so much rain! The lack of workable sewage is possibly the biggest issue- certainly right now it is. The SPCA and the farmers have been hard at work relocating stock. 32 farms have had to dump milk, but most has been collected, where the tankers could negotiate the roads.


Devastating floods. It takes so long for the clean up and getting rebuilt etc. I hope they are able to get the sewage issues sorted quickly.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a similar problem with Ringo, he adores people, but tends to overdo the welcome.
> 
> I hope she does settle for you!


So does my Oscar, he doesnt jump up on me but if any of my friends come over he is on them non stop. I have to get quite cross with him. :sm16:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Morning all
> 
> Had a lovely day yesterday. Village had an Easter luncheon. Cost $5 to go and also some raffles. There was live music and a bonnet parade. Will participate in that next year.
> 
> ...


I am glad you seem to be enjoying life in The Village. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I spent the afternoon sewing.
> I finished my paper pieced centre piece, if I ever Metin paper piecing again, just slap meððit looks ok but what a lot of time
> I also sewed 3 more hats. I found some more polar fleece & minky scraps when I cleaned my craft room so wanted to get rid of them


Wow Bonnie! It is so lovely. Lot of work maybe but what a result. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I meant a language you all could understand. :sm23:
> 
> Oh poor thing, I hope that it doesn't last long, not that you'll mind an extra day with her though.


Comes up with at least one new word every day I think. Today after I changed her nappy (diaper) she said 'wash'. I always tell her I am going to wash my hands now after changing her nappy so she reminded me! Good thing for her to have learnt.

She wasn't too bad today. very restless for a couple of hours, possibly because something woke her up too soon. Very clingy the rest of the time but happy. But think it was good that she stayed home.
We took a walk to the LYS near their place (yes it is only about a 5 minute walk- well more carrying a 16 month old, or holding it's hand walking along a min road!)- admired the sock yarn and came out without any! Almost succumbed but thought how pleased with myself that I was so close to getting my obtained yarn for the year below my used up that I resisted temptation.
Mind you I will be getting 100gms next weekend even if I don't buy any but expect to buy at least 200 gms more so that will dent it a bit. 
At knitting tonight I was admiring the yarn one lady was knitting with. Then I said that I had been to the LYS today and they had new sock yarn (Just changed hands so we are all eager to see what changes they may or may not make). Some different sock yarns- and it turned out that one was the very one I was admiring from across the table!So I might well need to give in sometime soon. Maybe wait till May?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> Matthew is really good. Did he ever have lessons?


Not really. He does ceramics at the art institute and gets trained on ceramics but not drawing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> That is the hope. I have worn a brace before and it did good for awhile and then went south. I am sure willing to give it a try. Walking is painful and I do as little as I can which means that I get no exercise to speak of. The pool will open in a few weeks and I plan on swimming often. It is easy on the feet and I so need the exercise.


Having pain in the feet severely restricts exercise options thats for sure. I noticed it when my Achilles was so bad I could hardly walk. And I got out the habit as well. why is it so easy to lose a good habit and hard to gain one? Or vice versa with a bad habit?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Silly Gracie, they have a box full of toys and they find the least likely things to carry around, never fails. lol


Sounds like toddlers (of the human variety).
Mine very helpfully showed me where to put the key today to open their door! Thought of that as I thought how often they like to play with keys.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> I like the design, think it will be a really nice vest to wear.


Thank you . The crochet edge will go all the way round , just trying to decide what contrasting colour to use


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is my Turkish vest so far I've managed to read all the knitting stitches with some guesswork but there is no way I can guess or read the crochet border stitches just to new to crochet , will just look up crochet edges when it comes time to add it . It looks a bit boring just now but I'm adding the border in a different colour and some other touches


Thats looking interesting Sonya. Where did you get the pattern?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh it was cold! And we made the news due to flash flooding...not me though, all good here. We got between 50ml and 110ml around the city and suburbs. Boy oh boy was it ever a lot of rain during the night! It has pretty much soaked in at my place now already. :sm06:


Thats a lot (well maybe not compared to up north) but 4 1/2 inches in some areas. Have you got very sandy soil that it socks in so quickly?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Thats a lot (well maybe not compared to up north) but 4 1/2 inches in some areas. Have you got very sandy soil that it socks in so quickly?


Yes it is sandy-ish. This should make the yard look greener now I hope. And of course the weeks will grow like beanstalks. LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That was interesting to read Margaret. Thanks for sharing. I should read that book, I love Jimmy Barnes and I knew he had a pretty rough childhood.


It's worth reading- an easy read considering the content. And He is writing another one following on from this one. I will be looking our for this one as well this has been such an interesting read. When my family catch up I must ask them about their experiences at the school and see how they compare to mine and Jimmy Barnes'.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Thats looking interesting Sonya. Where did you get the pattern?


I've seen pictures of them on the Internet and I followed one back to a Turkish site , she had a few pictures of same pattern but different twists to the front parts , this one seemed the easiest to figure out well apart from the crochet edging but im just going to look for a similar edging . The v shaped stitch pattern I recognised from when I did all my squares so that was easy to find .


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've seen pictures of them on the Internet and I followed one back to a Turkish site , she had a few pictures of same pattern but different twists to the front parts , this one seemed the easiest to figure out well apart from the crochet edging but im just going to look for a similar edging . The v shaped stitch pattern I recognised from when I did all my squares so that was easy to find .


You never fail to amaze me how you work like that. I have great technical skills but trying to work out from a picture how to do other than very basic stuff just doesn't happen. As doesn't working out my own patterns.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> You never fail to amaze me how you work like that. I have great technical skills but trying to work out from a picture how to do other than very basic stuff just doesn't happen. As doesn't working out my own patterns.


While sitting in the car yesterday I just happened to notice the sleeve on my cardigan that I had dragged out from back of wardrobe. The sleeves pattern is horizontal rib with a yo lacy part in between I started trying to figure out the stitches , it would look nice as little sleeves on a dress. Think I have knitting on the brain ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> While sitting in the car yesterday I just happened to notice the sleeve on my cardigan that I had dragged out from back of wardrobe. The sleeves pattern is horizontal rib with a yo lacy part in between I started trying to figure out the stitches , it would look nice as little sleeves on a dress. Think I have knitting on the brain ????


Knitting is never far from consciousness. I noticed two young ladies who had on lovely coat length sweaters with cables etc. I'm sure someday I'll have to make at least one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> While sitting in the car yesterday I just happened to notice the sleeve on my cardigan that I had dragged out from back of wardrobe. The sleeves pattern is horizontal rib with a yo lacy part in between I started trying to figure out the stitches , it would look nice as little sleeves on a dress. Think I have knitting on the brain ????


I do that. Was looking at the back of someones jumper in church yesterday- had a very wide section of lace up the back raglan shaping. Thought it looked an interesting idea. Decided that it looked like the decreases were done a long way in so the lace was worked and then the shaping as I think I could see the decreases. No idea about the lace pattern it was just seeing the wide lace that caught my attention.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is my Turkish vest so far I've managed to read all the knitting stitches with some guesswork but there is no way I can guess or read the crochet border stitches just to new to crochet , will just look up crochet edges when it comes time to add it . It looks a bit boring just now but I'm adding the border in a different colour and some other touches


Baby sized?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh it was cold! And we made the news due to flash flooding...not me though, all good here. We got between 50ml and 110ml around the city and suburbs. Boy oh boy was it ever a lot of rain during the night! It has pretty much soaked in at my place now already. :sm06:


It always seems to be- not enough and then far too much! Edgecombe is draining- and those not flooded can go home. Still some very angry people though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Soup sounds good Julie. Enjoy Wednesday and I hope the forecast is wrong and it doesnt rain.


Thanks Cathy- I can vouch for the soup now- eating it with a healthy lashing of tasty Cheddar. Wednesday has consistently been forecast wet- and Tropical Cyclone Cook is headed our way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's OK Julie nor had I heard of him.
> As had I not heard of the NZ/Australian satirist John Clarke who died today. Someone played a segment of one of his 'interviews' and it really was funny.


That's a relief- the way I read Heather's post made me feel I was rather challenged, somehow.

John Clarke I did know of- his Fred Dagg character is absolutely hilarious. But once in Aus. he tended to stay there- fear of flying.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Saw this on FB and really like the color. Whoever did it really did a nice job. I'm wanting to get the purple streaks back into my hair but just haven't been able to hook up with DGD and just like the way she does it more than the hair dresser. She's promised she will get it done before the KAP. Again, really, really like the color of your hair. Now next time let us also see that beautiful face too!


gagesmom said:


> Don't know if I posted the pic or not.
> 
> Here's my hair. It's darker then the last time but I really like it.
> The pic isn't in the greatest light.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Devastating floods. It takes so long for the clean up and getting rebuilt etc. I hope they are able to get the sewage issues sorted quickly.


They have brought in the Portaloos. Not sure why the electricity is being such a problem. The Insurance Companies are protesting a bit- and people will be lucky to settle before the year is out. The amount of silt is quite staggering- and must pong.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> So does my Oscar, he doesnt jump up on me but if any of my friends come over he is on them non stop. I have to get quite cross with him. :sm16:


I should have been more rigorous training him when younger! Sometimes my larynx really suffers!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, Matthew has sure been busy, he's got amazing skills
> 
> Sorleena, you've been very busy! I hope you will show us when they're done. I find if I roll the quilt tightly I can do them on my regular machine but I don't do anything fancy, just stitch in the ditch. I always end up totally scratched up from the pins????
> 
> I was channeling Sonja tonight????????working faster so I wouldn't run out of yarn,had about 8" left when I finished my mitts????


You were just in time with the yarn! I guess you knitted just fast enough. LOL

My machine has a fairly short "throat," and I was going to ask what size yours is, if you know (the larger machine I wanted was out of budget, and I more or less figured I wouldn't be able to really quilt much on this one, though it came with both walking and embroidery feet, but the videos helped me figure it out). I've been rolling the quilt to halfway and then turning it (so I never have more than half going through, if that makes sense), but the small opening has a limit. I'm trying to figure what that is. I did a couple with stitching in the ditch, but I just really like the look and feel of the free motion (and wow does it use a load of thread). Something about it just satisfies me! I still prefer hand quilting overall, but it takes so much time. I want to finish the backlog of pieced tops, however, and choose the hand quilting for a couple based on of who will get it. Right now I have three I'm hoping to hand quilt, but we'll see.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> You were just in time with the yarn! I guess you knitted just fast enough. LOL
> 
> My machine has a fairly short "throat," and I was going to ask what size yours is, if you know (the larger machine I wanted was out of budget, and I more or less figured I wouldn't be able to really quilt much on this one, though it came with both walking and embroidery feet, but the videos helped me figure it out). I've been rolling the quilt to halfway and then turning it (so I never have more than half going through, if that makes sense), but the small opening has a limit. I'm trying to figure what that is. I did a couple with stitching in the ditch, but I just really like the look and feel of the free motion (and wow does it use a load of thread). Something about it just satisfies me! I still prefer hand quilting overall, but it takes so much time. I want to finish the backlog of pieced tops, however, and choose the hand quilting for a couple based on of who will get it. Right now I have three I'm hoping to hand quilt, but we'll see.


This quilting has really grabbed you! Do we get to see what you are doing?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is my Turkish vest so far I've managed to read all the knitting stitches with some guesswork but there is no way I can guess or read the crochet border stitches just to new to crochet , will just look up crochet edges when it comes time to add it . It looks a bit boring just now but I'm adding the border in a different colour and some other touches


That is very interesting! I find myself studying pictures and garments, too. :sm23:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And had I known I would have gotten a visit from you I would NOT have given it away except to you! LOL. 
I used to do porcelain china painting (learned from my aunt) and she gave me both kilns before she passed away. I used to continue painting but moved on to other things and had stored them both in the barn. Still have quite a bit of porcelain out in the barn too.
Guess I'll eventually give it or sell it too. Still even have the paints in a wonderful case my dad had built my aunt.
All my wonderful brushes were ruined by Hannah who not knowing used them with some other paints which is a no-no.
I was mildly ticked off for sure even though I no longer did the painting. Oh well....anyone attending the KAP do porcelain china painting and would like some nice pieces to paint let me know and I'll gift you some of them!
What I have (assuming DH hasn't done one of his purges without thinking/asking) is from Maryland China Company.



pammie1234 said:


> Gwen, I'm sorry that you gave away your kiln! I would have driven to your house to get it! When I taught art, I loved doing the ceramics. No where near as good as Matthew!
> 
> I slept on the couch today also. I've been getting enough sleep, but still feel tired and sleepy. Probably need to get off the computer and move more! Tomorrow is a new day!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I would LOVE to repaint our living room. As an old, old house it has settled and there is now a crack in the wall in one corner which means it need re-plastering and then re-painting. Also would like to change the color though I do like my current color just tired of it.
No way I could tackle the job now days.


Poledra65 said:


> I've got a couple of rooms that severely need painted, mainly the living room and the blue and I do mean blue, so blue it sucks up the light in there, bedroom. I'll get to them one of these days.
> Hope that your sisters can help you with the sponge recipe, can't imagine what it could be but maybe humidity, elevation, or as you say your oven.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My assumption too re the knife skills!


Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, that would be the part of a lifetime, lol, pigs blood and all.
> I hope that your brother is doing fine and you don't have to travel.
> Okay, now I am assuming you are talking knife skills as in cutting up food items and not throwing them at people or using them in self defense? LOL! That does bring some images to mind though, I can just imagine you showing him how to throw throwing knives at a dart board or something. :sm23:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This quilting has really grabbed you! Do we get to see what you are doing?


As usual, I'm woefully behind on taking photos! But I will tear myself away from the machine long enough to get some. :sm04: I also need to wash them still.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOLOLOL! And I can just picture our tiny Daralene in full costume doing it.....NOT!!!


Swedenme said:


> Made me think of a circus act were the lady is blind folded and throws the knives all round the outside of a man ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> As usual, I'm woefully behind on taking photos! But I will tear myself away from the machine long enough to get some. :sm04: I also need to wash them still.


Looking forward to the images!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow oh wow oh wow! This is going to be stunning! Certainly not boring to me!



Swedenme said:


> This is my Turkish vest so far I've managed to read all the knitting stitches with some guesswork but there is no way I can guess or read the crochet border stitches just to new to crochet , will just look up crochet edges when it comes time to add it . It looks a bit boring just now but I'm adding the border in a different colour and some other touches


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is comical and given that she is such a goofy, fur sticking out all over dog she is quite a site. DD says she looks like a Disney dog....all scruffy.


pacer said:


> Maybe Gracie wanted to go shopping. Sounds quite comical until they get into the yarn.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...he is fixing the door right now (Mon. morning). He's made a run to the hardware store as I am typing to get some longer bolts/screws/or something needed. Now to see if he will clean up his mess when he finishes. Probably not but I love him and will deal with it. Funny how when he does for others he is very timely and cleans up after himself; just the opposite if it is for us.
Kind of like the "cobbler's kids have no shoes" syndrome. LOL.


darowil said:


> if he does that every morning until he gets the door fixed it will be better than nothing.
> Glad the eye is healing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Baby sized?


I would say about 1 -2 year old maybe


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good for you for resisting a yarn purchase....now go reward yourself by purchasing some yarn! LOL. How nice to be a short walk away from a LYS. Would be such a temptation for me to visit daily!



darowil said:


> Comes up with at least one new word every day I think. Today after I changed her nappy (diaper) she said 'wash'. I always tell her I am going to wash my hands now after changing her nappy so she reminded me! Good thing for her to have learnt.
> 
> She wasn't too bad today. very restless for a couple of hours, possibly because something woke her up too soon. Very clingy the rest of the time but happy. But think it was good that she stayed home.
> We took a walk to the LYS near their place (yes it is only about a 5 minute walk- well more carrying a 16 month old, or holding it's hand walking along a min road!)- admired the sock yarn and came out without any! Almost succumbed but thought how pleased with myself that I was so close to getting my obtained yarn for the year below my used up that I resisted temptation.
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is comical and given that she is such a goofy, fur sticking out all over dog she is quite a site. DD says she looks like a Disney dog....all scruffy.


Think her and mishka would make a pair, . Mishka likes to run through the bushes and comes out with twigs and bits of leaves hanging every where , tried to sneak up behind her yesterday to pull a big twig off her but she just kept running off


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Headed to the embroidery machine for awhile after checking out the digest. TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you really need to watch this - talk about creative story telling. --- sam

http://www.flixxy.com/wardrobe-closet.htm?utm_source=nl


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Rookie* can you tell us what needles will be available to try at the KAP? I sure don't need any needles but hey, that's never stopped me and I feel myself wanting some new ones. Especially interested in Addi Clicks. Has anyone here used them?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he is supposed to be back for the final of the season i think. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Me too


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is my Turkish vest so far I've managed to read all the knitting stitches with some guesswork but there is no way I can guess or read the crochet border stitches just to new to crochet , will just look up crochet edges when it comes time to add it . It looks a bit boring just now but I'm adding the border in a different colour and some other touches


Lovely!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Good morning all. 
Beautiful sunny day out there. 

Gage is at school and I am enjoying some peace and quiet. I gave him the anxiety med last night and the other med this morning. Will see how he does/feels today. 

Thank you for all the compliments on my hair. I am loving the darker color. I will try to get another pic but of my face this time to☺


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, hair color pretty. But, like Julie, I prefer to see your pretty face.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...he is fixing the door right now (Mon. morning). He's made a run to the hardware store as I am typing to get some longer bolts/screws/or something needed. Now to see if he will clean up his mess when he finishes. Probably not but I love him and will deal with it. Funny how when he does for others he is very timely and cleans up after himself; just the opposite if it is for us.
> Kind of like the "cobbler's kids have no shoes" syndrome. LOL.


I think that is the typical male, and there is no way to correct that behavior! Gotta love them though!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:



> This is my Turkish vest so far I've managed to read all the knitting stitches with some guesswork but there is no way I can guess or read the crochet border stitches just to new to crochet , will just look up crochet edges when it comes time to add it . It looks a bit boring just now but I'm adding the border in a different colour and some other touches


I wondered what you were making when you said a Turkish vest. It looks great.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Brrr.... Will your petunias survive that?


They will do fine as they are snug & warm in a south facing bedroom????????they don't go outside until about May 20th????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good his shift leader stood up for him. What crazy hours to want anyone to work. Even in peak health how could you be making wise decisions etc working those hours


I think it's crazy too but when he first went to that plant he worked that for 6 months. He didn't have a life but made a fortune in overtime. Can't imagine how those with families can work like that, at least he's single.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Rookie* can you tell us what needles will be available to try at the KAP? I sure don't need any needles but hey, that's never stopped me and I feel myself wanting some new ones. Especially interested in Addi Clicks. Has anyone here used them?


If anyone has some Addi Clicks to try out, could you bring them?

I have testings set up for:
Interchangeable:
KnittersPride, KnittersPro:
Dreams
Karbonz
Kollage
KA

Fixed Circulars:
Signature
ChiaGao
Addi
HiyaHiya


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Great idea to have lots of different needles to try at KAP. I love my Addi clicks.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They have brought in the Portaloos. Not sure why the electricity is being such a problem. The Insurance Companies are protesting a bit- and people will be lucky to settle before the year is out. The amount of silt is quite staggering- and must pong.


Insurance companies seem eager to give you insurance when you are paying them but trying to make a claim seems like pulling hens teeth???? & soon as they're are a few claims up go your premiums. DH has said for years we should get an insurance COOP going, put in so much a year, have a high deductible & only collect on "real" things. Some like to scam the companies, for example leave water running to "create" a mess so they can redo something????But the average people pay for a lifetime with no claims, I hate to think of the $1000's we've put out over the years.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> he is supposed to be back for the final of the season i think. --- sam


Just for a visit or to stay? Re: Lamar on Criminal Minds


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorleena, I just went & measured my machine, it has a 7 inch space. I haven't tried any fancy free motion quilting, just not enough room. The lady where the quilt club meets has a long arm machine & would let me try it out but I haven't done so yet. Because many of my projects have been for charity, I just can't spend $100 to get them commercially done so do the stitch in the ditch.

Gwen, do you still have any of your porcelain pieces you painted? If so, pictures please. We had a ceramic c studio in Turtleford 27 miles away, where I took classes but it closed about 10 years ago. I really enjoyed doing that.

Rookie, I think having all those needles to trial is a great idea. I'm still thinking of ordering those bent DPNs from Mary Maxim. I looked for them at the yarn store in Edmonton but the woman looked at me like I was crazy when I asked. I've read some very poor reviews of that place on KP. It would be so nice to try before you buy.

Well, time to,get moving, think I will defrost my upright freezer & then I can do some baking to fill it up for the summer. I like to have stuff ready for when I don't have time. I've had messages from 2 different Ontario cousins who say they are planning a trip this summer. My one cousins grandson was posted to CFB Cold Lake in January so they want to visit him.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Don't know if I posted the pic or not.
> 
> Here's my hair. It's darker then the last time but I really like it.
> The pic isn't in the greatest light.
> ...


I like that colour!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, I just went & measured my machine, it has a 7 inch space. I haven't tried any fancy free motion quilting, just not enough room. The lady where the quilt club meets has a long arm machine & would let me try it out but I haven't done so yet. Because many of my projects have been for charity, I just can't spend $100 to get them commercially done so do the stitch in the ditch.
> 
> Gwen, do you still have any of your porcelain pieces you painted? If so, pictures please. We had a ceramic c studio in Turtleford 27 miles away, where I took classes but it closed about 10 years ago. I really enjoyed doing that.
> 
> ...


I'm glad to see your response which made me realize that I need to include some DPNs and I do have those bent ones to include in the mix.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> ?.....Have you got very sandy soil that it socks in so quickly?


You do have socks on the brain don't you! ....Couldn't resist!:sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...he is fixing the door right now (Mon. morning). He's made a run to the hardware store as I am typing to get some longer bolts/screws/or something needed. Now to see if he will clean up his mess when he finishes. Probably not but I love him and will deal with it. Funny how when he does for others he is very timely and cleans up after himself; just the opposite if it is for us.
> Kind of like the "cobbler's kids have no shoes" syndrome. LOL.


I am so glad to hear this Gwen. How is your eye/bruise now?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I would say about 1 -2 year old maybe


I am really looking forward to seeing it complete!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mel, hair color pretty. But, like Julie, I prefer to see your pretty face.


I am so glad I'm not alone, Joy- the back end of a phone is not a good enough disguise!

And Mel, you know we love you!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am really looking forward to seeing it complete!


Just coming to the bottom of the second side , actually writing down what I do while I'm knitting so I remember next time , still trying to decide what colour to use for the edge . I'm thinking purple or lilac


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Insurance companies seem eager to give you insurance when you are paying them but trying to make a claim seems like pulling hens teeth???? & soon as they're are a few claims up go your premiums. DH has said for years we should get an insurance COOP going, put in so much a year, have a high deductible & only collect on "real" things. Some like to scam the companies, for example leave water running to "create" a mess so they can redo something????But the average people pay for a lifetime with no claims, I hate to think of the $1000's we've put out over the years.


It is likely they would stall on payout for you- they don't like that part of the process. Should be up for false advertising.
And we have had so many Civil Defence emergencies in the last decade, the Insurance Companies are stalling big time on paying out. Erin Brokovitch (not sure of the sp.) is out here trying to help people in Canterbury, still without payouts, from their claims, after the 2011 Quake, BTW.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just coming to the bottom of the second side , actually writing down what I do while I'm knitting so I remember next time , still trying to decide what colour to use for the edge . I'm thinking purple or lilac


Either, would be great I'm sure (although I can only imagine which shades you are thinking of)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I do have some pieces that I painted; will post a picture when I can dig the out.

My embroidery machine does not have a long arm but I still manage to quilt with it.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, I just went & measured my machine, it has a 7 inch space. I haven't tried any fancy free motion quilting, just not enough room. The lady where the quilt club meets has a long arm machine & would let me try it out but I haven't done so yet. Because many of my projects have been for charity, I just can't spend $100 to get them commercially done so do the stitch in the ditch.
> 
> Gwen, do you still have any of your porcelain pieces you painted? If so, pictures please. We had a ceramic c studio in Turtleford 27 miles away, where I took classes but it closed about 10 years ago. I really enjoyed doing that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

He even cleaned up after himself! I was so pleased. My eye is not swollen now, just a scab over the cut and a little discolored.
Thanks for asking.


Lurker 2 said:


> I am so glad to hear this Gwen. How is your eye/bruise now?!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, I just went & measured my machine, it has a 7 inch space. I haven't tried any fancy free motion quilting, just not enough room. The lady where the quilt club meets has a long arm machine & would let me try it out but I haven't done so yet. Because many of my projects have been for charity, I just can't spend $100 to get them commercially done so do the stitch in the ditch.
> 
> Gwen, do you still have any of your porcelain pieces you painted? If so, pictures please. We had a ceramic c studio in Turtleford 27 miles away, where I took classes but it closed about 10 years ago. I really enjoyed doing that.
> 
> ...


Mine is a bit smaller (but I haven't been able to do a very large quilt successfully either in the ditch or otherwise as of yet). The commercial quilters around here charge a lot, too, so have never done that. I would love to have a longer arm machine, but that's on the wish list for sometime in the future!

And Julie, I meant to add earlier that before I learned to knit (about 14 years ago now), crochet and quilting were my main hobbies--I made quilts when friends got married, had babies, for charity--especially when I got tired of crochet (I have been doing that for all of my adult life). So I am really enjoying getting back to the work. Most of these quilt tops have been in the boxes longer than I care to think about! And I realized last night that I have (at least!) two more somewhere that I have yet to measure and get batting and backing for. I really am hopeless! :sm23: :sm23:

My grandmother also had a ceramic shop for a while and I loved learning and helping her (she gave classes and also sold finished pieces, many of which I glazed or painted). I still have some of the Christmas ornaments I painted when I was a kid. Treasures, for sure. My BFF has kilns but she's just getting started with those--and of course I'm not close enough to make use of them. :sm03:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> He even cleaned up after himself! I was so pleased. My eye is not swollen now, just a scab over the cut and a little discolored.
> Thanks for asking.


A hug from me for Brantley! I'm so glad, especially that you are recovering well


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> He even cleaned up after himself! I was so pleased. My eye is not swollen now, just a scab over the cut and a little discolored.
> Thanks for asking.


 :sm24: Good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Mine is a bit smaller (but I haven't been able to do a very large quilt successfully either in the ditch or otherwise as of yet). The commercial quilters around here charge a lot, too, so have never done that. I would love to have a longer arm machine, but that's on the wish list for sometime in the future!
> 
> And Julie, I meant to add earlier that before I learned to knit (about 14 years ago now), crochet and quilting were my main hobbies--I made quilts when friends got married, had babies, for charity--especially when I got tired of crochet (I have been doing that for all of my adult life). So I am really enjoying getting back to the work. Most of these quilt tops have been in the boxes longer than I care to think about! And I realized last night that I have (at least!) two more somewhere that I have yet to measure and get batting and backing for. I really am hopeless! :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> My grandmother also had a ceramic shop for a while and I loved learning and helping her (she gave classes and also sold finished pieces, many of which I glazed or painted). I still have some of the Christmas ornaments I painted when I was a kid. Treasures, for sure. My BFF has kilns but she's just getting started with those--and of course I'm not close enough to make use of them. :sm03:


 :sm24: In similar fashion my main creative output was not knitting, before KP days. I sewed just about everything that we all wore. Made all sorts for the house- cushions, doorstops, curtains- loved creating fabric wallets for my girls- my sewing machine had to come with us when we escaped the first marriage. That and a suitcase of fabric. I branched out into cross stitch after Mwyffanwy died, largely in memory of her, because she had gifted me a number of kits when I left Christchurch. These have resurfaced since the move in 2015, and I do plan on working on my UFO embroideries. Never really got into quilting, despite loving the results- Bronwen is the quilter in the family. Then after marrying Fale in 1993, discovered some excellent LYS (as opposed to the Emporium -Spotlight- which has been responsible for the demise of most of them) and embarked on Aran work. Since KP, I hardly touch the sewing machine.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is likely they would stall on payout for you- they don't like that part of the process. Should be up for false advertising.
> And we have had so many Civil Defence emergencies in the last decade, the Insurance Companies are stalling big time on paying out. Erin Brokovitch (not sure of the sp.) is out here trying to help people in Canterbury, still without payouts, from their claims, after the 2011 Quake, BTW.


Isn't it ridiculous that you pay the premiums & they are allowed to stall when you need $$ to get back in your home or find another.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> He even cleaned up after himself! I was so pleased. My eye is not swollen now, just a scab over the cut and a little discolored.
> Thanks for asking.


Good your eye is improving & even better you didn't have to clean up after the repairs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Monday 10 April '17

It's almost 70° (the high to be 73°) with a very overcast sky. The air is still cool though - not nearly as warm as it was yesterday. I don't think I will be sitting on my porch today.

Blanco spent the night with me again. He likes my couch. lol

The kitchen is coming along - I think they are to put up the crown molding this morning and apply the knock down (it's sprayed on and then scraped across to make a smooth slightly bumpy look - rather than having a smooth ceiling this gives it a bit of texture). Then it is time for Gary to paint.

Grandma's Oatmeal Date Cookies

She used the large flake oatmeal for them and although I've made them with regular oatmeal, they really are better using the large flake.

Make the Date filling first:

Ingredients for date filling

1/2 pound Dates
1 cup water
1/2 cup brown sugar

Directions

1. Cut up dates and place in a saucepan

2. Add water and brown sugar and mix well.

3. Bring to a boil and cook until mixture is thick. (about 7-10 minutes. Set aside to cool.

Ingredients for the cookies:

1 cup butter or margarine
2 cups brown sugar
2 large eggs
1 teaspoon baking soda
2 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 cups flour
4 cups large flake oatmeal

Directions

1. Beat together the butter and brown sugar.

2. Add eggs one at a time and mix well.

3. Stir in dry ingredients except oatmeal and mix until blended.

4. Add oatmeal and mix well.

5. Refrigerate for an hour or so to make it easier to handle the dough.

6. Roll out dough on floured board and cut circles.

7. Place on cookie sheets and bake at 350ºF for about 10 minutes.

8. Remove to rack or brown paper and let cool.

9. Spread date filling generously on one cookie and top with another.109. Store in tightly covered container. The cookies will soften when they are stored.

NOTE: These cookies also freeze well.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/04/grandmas-oatmeal-date-cookies.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

ONE PAN ROASTED KIELBASA AND CABBAGE DINNER

Author: Beth | BudgetBytes.com
Total Cost: $5.71
Cost Per Serving: $1.42
PREP TIME: 15 mins
COOK TIME: 35 mins
TOTAL TIME: 50 mins
Serves: 4

INGREDIENTS

MUSTARD VINAIGRETTE

¼ cup olive oil $0.52
2 Tbsp red wine vinegar $0.20
1 Tbsp coarse mustard* $0.08
1 small clove garlic, crushed or minced $0.08
¼ tsp salt $0.02
Freshly cracked pepper $0.03

ROASTED KIELBASA AND VEGETABLES

½ lb. kielbasa $1.60
1 lb. baby red potatoes $1.63
½ head cabbage** $1.02
2 Tbsp olive oil, divided $0.26
Pinch of salt and pepper $0.05
Handful chopped fresh parsley $0.22

INSTRUCTIONS
Preheat the oven to 400ºF.

1. In a small bowl whisk together the olive oil, red wine vinegar, mustard, crushed garlic, salt, and freshly cracked pepper for the vinaigrette. Set the vinaigrette aside.

2. Slice the kielbasa into ¼-inch thick rounds. Wash the potatoes well and slice them into ¼-inch rounds as well.

3. Place the kielbasa and potatoes on a large baking sheet and drizzle with 1 Tbsp olive oil. Toss the kielbasa and potatoes in the oil until they are well coated and the surface of the baking sheet is also covered in oil. Sprinkle a pinch of salt and pepper over top.

4. Remove any dirty or damaged leaves from the cabbage. Cut the stem off the cabbage, then cut it in half. Reserve one half for a different recipe. Slice the remaining half into 1-inch wide slices. Cut each slice into two pieces. Place the cabbage pieces on the baking sheet with the kielbasa and potatoes, nestling them down so that they are laying flat on the baking sheet.

5. Brush the remaining 1 Tbsp olive oil over the surface of the cabbage pieces and add a final pinch of salt and pepper to each.

6. Roast the kielbasa, potatoes, and cabbage in the preheated oven for 20 minutes. Remove the baking sheet from the oven and carefully flip the kielbasa, potatoes, and cabbage pieces. The cabbage may fall apart a bit as it's flipped, which is okay. Return the baking sheet to the oven and roast for an additional 10-15 minutes, or until the cabbage is tender and the edges are slightly brown and crispy. The kielbasa and potato slices should be well browned.

7. Remove the baking sheet from the oven and top with fresh chopped parsley and a drizzle of the mustard vinaigrette. Serve warm.

NOTES:

*You can use coarse mustard with or without horseradish, or even Dijon mustard if necessary.

**My head of cabbage weighed 3 lbs. when whole.

If you can't find kielbasa, you can probably get away with using just about any smoked sausage here. 
It's the smokiness that is important because that deep smoky flavor really pulls the ingredients together, so don't be tempted to use fresh sausage. Go smoky.

If you want to double this recipe, make sure to split everything between two baking sheets so that everything gets ample exposure to hot air.

HTTPS://WWW.BUDGETBYTES.COM/2017/04/ONE-PAN-ROASTED-KIELBASA-CABBAGE-DINNER/

Black Bean Turkey Nachos with Jalapeno Yogurt

Author: Tieghan Gerard | halfbakedharvest.com
prep time 15 minutes
cook time 25 minutes
total time 40 minutes
serves 6

Ingredients

2 tablespoons olive oil
1 sweet onion chopped
1 small sweet potato chopped
2 cloves garlic minced or grated
1 pound ground turkey or chicken
1 teaspoon chipotle chile powder
1 teaspoon cumin
kosher salt and pepper
1/4 cup chopped cilantro
2 cans (4.5 oz) Old El Paso chopped green chiles
1 can (14 oz) black beans drained and rinsed
1 cup shredder pepper jack cheese
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese
1 bag tortilla chips
1 mango diced
Jalapenos, cilantro and lime wedges, for serving
Jalapeno Yogurt
1 cup plain greek yogurt
1 jalapeno seeded and chopped
juice of 1 lime
kosher salt

Ingredients

Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F.

1. Heat a large skillet over medium high heat and add the olive oil. When the oil shimmers, add the onion and sweet potato and cook until it begins to caramelize, about 5 minutes.

2. Add the garlic and cook 30 seconds.

3. Add the turkey and cook until cooked through, breaking up the meat as it cooks, about 8-10 minutes.

4. Stir in the chipotle chile powder, cumin and a large pinch of both salt and pepper.

5. Add 1/2 cup of water to the skillet, and cook, stirring occasionally until the water is evaporated. Remove from the heat and stir in the cilantro, green chiles and black beans.

6. Arrange the chips in a single layer on a large baking sheet.

7. Sprinkle half of the cheese over the chips and then spoon over an even layer of the turkey. Add the remaining cheese. Transfer to the oven and bake for 10-15 minutes or until the cheese has melted.

8. Meanwhile, make the yogurt. In a small bowl, combine the yogurt, jalapeno, lime juice and salt. Taste and add salt if needed.

9. To serve, top the nachos with mango, cilantro and jalapeno yogurt. Enjoy!

https://www.halfbakedharvest.com/black-bean-turkey-nachos-with-jalapeno-yogurt/

Cheesy Chipotle Adobo Chicken Quesadillas

Author: Tieghan Gerard | halfbakedharvest.com
prep time 15 minutes
cook time 30 minutes
total time 45 minutes
serves 4

Ingredients

2 tablespoons olive oil
1 pound boneless skinless chicken tenders or small breasts
1 poblano pepper, sliced
1 (14 ounce) can fire roasted diced tomatoes
2 chipotle peppers in adobo, chopped
1 teaspoon chili powder
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1 teaspoon cumin
1 teaspoon kosher salt and pepper
1/4 cup fresh cilantro, chopped
8 small corn or flour tortillas
1 cup white or brown rice
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese
1 cup plain Greek yogurt
zest of 1 lime
diced mango, pickled red onion, jalapeños, cilantro, and limes, for serving

Instructions

1. Heat 1 tablespoon olive oil in a medium size pot over high heat. When the oil shimmers, add the chicken and season with salt and pepper. Cook until seared on both sides, about 3 minutes per side. Add the poblano pepper and cook 3-4 minutes or until just charred.

2. Reduce the heat to medium. Add the tomatoes, 1/2 cup water, the chipotle peppers, chili powder, oregano, cumin, salt and pepper. Stir to combine and then simmer 15-20 minutes, or until the chicken is cooked through and shreds easily. Shred the chicken in the pot. Remove from the heat and stir in the cilantro.

3. Preheat the oven to 450 degrees F.

4. On a baking sheet, rub the tortillas with the remaining 1 tablespoon olive oil. Lay 4 tortillas flat and then layer evenly with cheese, rice, and chicken. Add the top tortilla.

5. Transfer to the oven and cook for 5-8 minutes, then flip and cook another 5 minutes more, or until the cheese has melted and the tortillas are crisp.

6. Meanwhile stir together the yogurt and lime zest. Season to taste with salt.

7. Serve the quesadillas topped with diced mango, jalapeños, fresh cilantro, and drizzled with yogurt. EAT!

https://www.halfbakedharvest.com/cheesy-chipotle-adobo-chicken-quesadillas/?utm_source=ActiveCampaign&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Cheesy+Chipotle+Adobo+Chicken+Quesadillas&utm_campaign=Daily+Email+%28Copy%29

CUBED STEAK WITH PEPPERS AND OLIVES (INSTANT POT, SLOW COOKER AND STOVE-TOP)

Braised Cubed Steak with Peppers, Onions and Olives is a flavorful, budget-friendly and family friendly dish you can make in the Instant Pot, Slow Cooker or in a pot on the stove.

INGREDIENTS:

8 pieces cubed steak (28 oz)
1-3/4 teaspoons adobo seasoning or garlic salt
black pepper, to taste
1 (8 oz) can tomato sauce
1 cup water
1 small red bell pepper, sliced 1/4-inch thin strips
1/2 medium onion, sliced into 1/4-inch thin strips
1/3 cup green pitted olives plus 2 tablespoons of brine

DIRECTIONS:

1. Season beef with adobo or garlic salt, and black pepper to taste.

2. Place into the pressure cooker, top with onions and peppers, pour tomato sauce and water over everything and add the olives along with some of the brine (liquid from the jar).

3. Cover and cook high pressure 25 minutes.

4. Natural release and serve.

Slow Cooker Directions: Cook 8 hours on low.

Stove top: Add a little more water and cook 1 hour covered on low heat.

Nutrition Info: Yield: 8 servings, Serving Size: per steak with sauce - Amount Per Serving: Smart Points: 2 - Points +: 4 - Calories: 154 - Total Fat: 5.5g - Saturated Fat: 1.5g - Cholesterol: 58mg - Sodium: 622mg - Carbohydrates: 4g - Fiber: 1g - Sugar: 1.5g - Protein: 23.5g

http://www.skinnytaste.com/braised-cubed-steak-with-peppers-onions-and-olives-instant-pot-and-slow-cooker/#FZiD3blhJovuAf6I.99

CHORIZO AND SWEET POTATO ENCHILADAS

Author: Beth | BudgetByes.com
Total Cost: $8.93
Cost Per Serving: $2.23 (two enchiladas each)
PREP TIME: 20 mins
COOK TIME: 40 mins
TOTAL TIME: 1 hour
Serves: 8 enchiladas

INGREDIENTS

1 sweet potato (1 lb.) $1.17
1 poblano pepper $0.75
2 cloves garlic $0.16
2 Tbsp vegetable oil $0.08
3 links (3/4 lb.) chorizo $3.00
8 7-inch tortillas $1.26
1 batch homemade enchilada sauce* $0.80
1.5 cups shredded cheese $1.50
3-4 green onions, sliced $0.21

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Peel the sweet potato and cut it into small cubes (about ¼-inch).

2. Remove the stem and seeds from the poblano and also dice into ¼-inch pieces. Mince the garlic.

3. In a large skillet, sauté the sweet potato, poblano, and garlic in vegetable oil over medium heat until they begin to soften (about 5-7 minutes).

4. Squeeze the chorizo out of it's casing into the skillet. Continue to sauté over medium heat, breaking up the chorizo into pieces as you stir, until the chorizo is cooked through (5-7 minutes more).

5. Spray a large casserole dish with non-stick spray and preheat the oven to 375ºF.

6. Scoop about ½ cup of the chorizo sweet potato filling into each tortilla, then roll into a cigar shape.

7. Place the filled and rolled tortillas in the baking dish, seam side down. They should fill the dish and fit tightly against each other to prevent unrolling.

8. Pour the enchilada sauce over the the rolled tortillas and top with shredded cheese.

9. Bake in the oven until the edges begin to bubble (about 20-25 minutes).

10. Top with sliced green onions after baking. Serve hot.

NOTE: *Or use one 15oz. can of enchilada sauce.

HTTPS://WWW.BUDGETBYTES.COM/2011/02/CHORIZO-SWEET-POTATO-ENCHILADAS/

EASY RED ENCHILADA SAUCE

Author: Beth | BudgetBytes.com 
COOK TIME: 10 mins
TOTAL TIME: 10 mins
Total Cost: $0.80
Serves: 2 cups

INGREDIENTS

2 Tbsp vegetable oil $0.10
2 Tbsp all-purpose flour $0.02 
2 Tbsp chili powder $0.30 
2 cups water $0.00
3 oz. tomato paste $0.27
½ tsp cumin $0.03
½ tsp garlic powder $0.03
¼ tsp cayenne pepper $0.02
¾ tsp salt (or to taste) $0.03

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Add the vegetable oil, flour, and chili powder to a medium pot. Turn the heat on to medium and whisk the ingredients together. Continue to whisk as the mixture begins to bubble. Whisk and cook the mixture for one minute once it begins bubbling.

2. After one minute, whisk in the water, tomato paste, cumin, garlic powder, and cayenne pepper until smooth.

3. Allow the sauce to come up to a simmer. Once it reaches a simmer it will begin to thicken slightly.

4. Starting with a ½ teaspoon, add salt to taste. I used about ¾ teaspoon total. The sauce is now ready to use!

NOTE: Enchilada sauce can be poured over enchiladas, burritos, stuffed poblanos, or used in casseroles for extra flavor.

https://www.budgetbytes.com/2012/08/red-enchilada-sauce/

A little bit of rain - enough to make the pavement wet. Blanco was under the computer desk - he must have felt a drop in air pressure - there certainly wasn't any lightning or thunder. Now he is sound asleep on the floor with Patchwork Kitty snuggled up against them - they are great buddies. --- Sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Mine is a bit smaller (but I haven't been able to do a very large quilt successfully either in the ditch or otherwise as of yet). The commercial quilters around here charge a lot, too, so have never done that. I would love to have a longer arm machine, but that's on the wish list for sometime in the future!
> 
> And Julie, I meant to add earlier that before I learned to knit (about 14 years ago now), crochet and quilting were my main hobbies--I made quilts when friends got married, had babies, for charity--especially when I got tired of crochet (I have been doing that for all of my adult life). So I am really enjoying getting back to the work. Most of these quilt tops have been in the boxes longer than I care to think about! And I realized last night that I have (at least!) two more somewhere that I have yet to measure and get batting and backing for. I really am hopeless! :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> My grandmother also had a ceramic shop for a while and I loved learning and helping her (she gave classes and also sold finished pieces, many of which I glazed or painted). I still have some of the Christmas ornaments I painted when I was a kid. Treasures, for sure. My BFF has kilns but she's just getting started with those--and of course I'm not close enough to make use of them. :sm03:


I've only taken 2 to the commercial quilter, a king sized one I made for DS that was just too big to handle & the Dresden one that had large "empty spaces" so no place to stitch in the ditch & I didn't know what to do with it.
There are sure some lovely Christmas ceramics, I have several & made lots as gifts . I wish there was still a place to do that. I did buy some little tree ornaments in clearance at Michaels a couple of years ago, I came across them when cleaning the closet, I must try to get them done for this year.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good for you. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, Matthew has sure been busy, he's got amazing skills
> 
> Sorleena, you've been very busy! I hope you will show us when they're done. I find if I roll the quilt tightly I can do them on my regular machine but I don't do anything fancy, just stitch in the ditch. I always end up totally scratched up from the pins????
> 
> I was channeling Sonja tonight????????working faster so I wouldn't run out of yarn,had about 8" left when I finished my mitts????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

her weight sure goes up and down. i like her too - the new guy is growing on me. --- sam



Fan said:


> Me too he was really cool. The new guy is ok but not as good as Shamar. Its interesting seeing Spencer Reid in jail and how there's 2 stories in one going on each episode. I just love Penelope, she's a delightful quirky character.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I got the freezer cleaned, found some meat pies so will put those in the oven for lunch. I discovered more rasberries ???? I won't need to pick any this year other than for fresh eating. I called DS & he said they still have lots of jam & jelly. That crazy upright is nice fir baked goods & such but sure frosts up terribly, not sure why.

We have another grey day here, snowing a bit at the moment.

Sam, those oatmeal date cookies are DHs favorite


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't it ridiculous that you pay the premiums & they are allowed to stall when you need $$ to get back in your home or find another.


It is more than ridiculous, Bonnie, IMHO, it is calculatedly callous.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great knitting sonja - will be anxious to see it finished. is this what you were learn double knitting on? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> This is my Turkish vest so far I've managed to read all the knitting stitches with some guesswork but there is no way I can guess or read the crochet border stitches just to new to crochet , will just look up crochet edges when it comes time to add it . It looks a bit boring just now but I'm adding the border in a different colour and some other touches


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

3 to 9 inches of water - that is as good bit of rain over night. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Gosh it was cold! And we made the news due to flash flooding...not me though, all good here. We got between 50ml and 110ml around the city and suburbs. Boy oh boy was it ever a lot of rain during the night! It has pretty much soaked in at my place now already. :sm06:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they would need to pay me time and a half for every twelve hour shift before i would ever consider it. --- sam



darowil said:


> Good his shift leader stood up for him. What crazy hours to want anyone to work. Even in peak health how could you be making wise decisions etc working those hours


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

olive green? it of course would depend on what other embellishments you are going to do - you would want them all to match i would think. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you . The crochet edge will go all the way round , just trying to decide what contrasting colour to use


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: In similar fashion my main creative output was not knitting, before KP days. I sewed just about everything that we all wore. Made all sorts for the house- cushions, doorstops, curtains- loved creating fabric wallets for my girls- my sewing machine had to come with us when we escaped the first marriage. That and a suitcase of fabric. I branched out into cross stitch after Mwyffanwy died, largely in memory of her, because she had gifted me a number of kits when I left Christchurch. These have resurfaced since the move in 2015, and I do plan on working on my UFO embroideries. Never really got into quilting, despite loving the results- Bronwen is the quilter in the family. Then after marrying Fale in 1993, discovered some excellent LYS (as opposed to the Emporium -Spotlight- which has been responsible for the demise of most of them) and embarked on Aran work. Since KP, I hardly touch the sewing machine.


 :sm24: Some of my older quilts have fabric from things I made my girls. I loved making little dresses! I also have quite a lot of cross stitch but haven't ventured back into that yet--just trying, I think, to get the things that take up the most space out of the way!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't it ridiculous that you pay the premiums & they are allowed to stall when you need $$ to get back in your home or find another.


Oh yes. Like when I was without a settlement for my car for months because they dragged their feet--if my daddy hadn't given me his old truck, I don't know what I'd have done. Finally I went in and gave them (in writing) a demand for settlement within the week or they would hear from my lawyer--it worked but it was weeks of hell waiting on them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :sm24: Some of my older quilts have fabric from things I made my girls. I loved making little dresses! I also have quite a lot of cross stitch but haven't ventured back into that yet--just trying, I think, to get the things that take up the most space out of the way!


 :sm24: A lot of good sense in that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Some may find this political- I see it more as social comment: from mjs:

This morning I was sitting on a park bench next to a homeless man.

I started a conversation by asking him how he ended up this way. He said,

"Up until last week, I had it all. I had plenty to eat, my clothes were

washed and pressed, I had a roof over my head, I had TV and Internet, and I

went to the gym, the pool, and the library. I was working on my MBA

on-line. I had no bills and no debt. I even had full medical coverage. I

was living the dream" he sighed heavily. "It slips away so quickly"

I felt sorry for him, so I asked, "What happened, Drugs, Alcohol, Divorce, Market crash, Death in the family?"



"Oh no, nothing like that," he said.

"I got out of 



Prison."


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Quite cooler today at 76 F. We have rain predicted and a few dark clouds, but no rain yet. Keeping my fingers crossed! We need it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Quite cooler today at 76 F. We have rain predicted and a few dark clouds, but no rain yet. Keeping my fingers crossed! We need it!


You could have some of ours, Pammie- IF I could get it to you!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

pacer said:


> More of Matthew's recent doodles. I did manage to convince him to let me make cards of the fish even though he says it wasn't that good of a drawing. His doodles are not from photos so maybe he saw the fish differently in his head.


Wow!!! Amazing talent!!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I spent the afternoon sewing.
> I finished my paper pieced centre piece, if I ever Metin paper piecing again, just slap meððit looks ok but what a lot of time
> I also sewed 3 more hats. I found some more polar fleece & minky scraps when I cleaned my craft room so wanted to get rid of them


It looks beautiful


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, I gave them breakfast.....LOL. I use a baby gate to keep the dogs out of my craft room. Every once in awhile they have managed to sneak in and immediately grab skeins of yarn....yes multiple skeins. Gracie, the youngest, has now taken to picking up everything and anything she can and just walk around with it. Yesterday she took Alice's food bowl outside not once but twice and dropped it on the steps the second time and broke it. A few minutes ago she got a small paper bag (don't know where from)
> and was just walking around with it hanging from her lips. Silly dog.


Lucy does that too, just finds random things to grab and carry around, I think the last one was a grocery store receipt...


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh yes. Like when I was without a settlement for my car for months because they dragged their feet--if my daddy hadn't given me his old truck, I don't know what I'd have done. Finally I went in and gave them (in writing) a demand for settlement within the week or they would hear from my lawyer--it worked but it was weeks of hell waiting on them.


How sad that they are not paying quickly. I have been very fortunate. Had a check in my hand from State Farm Insurance in 3 days after each time I had been hit by another vehicle. Both times the other person's fault (rear ended), so that may have made a difference. The one driver was uninsured, so I didn't get my fifty dollar deductible back as the ins.company could not collect from him. He did end up with a court case and a mark on his driver's license. I wonder if the time of payment varies by state or country? They were also prompt, one week, after severe wind roof damage.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

gagesmom said:


> Don't know if I posted the pic or not.
> 
> Here's my hair. It's darker then the last time but I really like it.
> The pic isn't in the greatest light.
> ...


Ooooh, very pretty!!!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has a very sophisticated control- that switches itself off, and has 9 temperatures, more warmth at the feet, so we will see how it goes!


Ooooh, sounds nice, my feet are ALWAYS cold.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Just checking in quick, had a nice morning here, was in the low 70s, but looks like rain soon. Possible thunderstorms tonight. But, at least my daffodils are looking beautiful!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> great knitting sonja - will be anxious to see it finished. is this what you were learn double knitting on? --- sam


Thanks Sam and no . The double knitting is for a blanket


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't it ridiculous that you pay the premiums & they are allowed to stall when you need $$ to get back in your home or find another.


We feel lucky and blessed that DD hasn't had a single issue with her insurance (not since she asked for a different rep after the first one was unresponsive).


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> olive green? it of course would depend on what other embellishments you are going to do - you would want them all to match i would think. --- sam


Haven't got no olive green Sam so that's one less colour to choose from


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You could have some of ours, Pammie- IF I could get it to you!


Thank you! I know you have had more than you ever wanted, but we are now getting some so I must do the happy dance! It is coming down pretty strong and there has been lightning, but so far no thunder. Bailey, however, has gotten in his safe place. The bad thing is the humidity! It is awful!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some may find this political- I see it more as social comment: from mjs:
> 
> This morning I was sitting on a park bench next to a homeless man.
> 
> ...


That is so true. My nephew, the father of my DS's now sons, had the same problem. He does now have a job, but that is about it. His wife is a deadbeat and won't try to get a job. She has also stolen some money from him. They live with her mother, and I think it is an extremely bad situation. So sad for my sister, but he has abused their love, and now that they have the little boys are focusing on them.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> How sad that they are not paying quickly. I have been very fortunate. Had a check in my hand from State Farm Insurance in 3 days after each time I had been hit by another vehicle. Both times the other person's fault (rear ended), so that may have made a difference. The one driver was uninsured, so I didn't get my fifty dollar deductible back as the ins.company could not collect from him. He did end up with a court case and a mark on his driver's license. I wonder if the time of payment varies by state or country? They were also prompt, one week, after severe wind roof damage.


That was what was so perplexing about it--it was the other driver's fault (rear-ended us), and the rep said his policy was fine. So why it took so long, I've no idea. I do know that we have a very high rate of uninsured (and unlicensed, suspended, etc.) drivers here, but that wasn't the issue at all. I've never been able to figure out how they operate.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gwen, I love doing porcelain painting. There's a shop nearby where I've done it. 
As for working long shifts we used to do 14 consecutive 12 1/2 hour night duties at one hospital I nursed at with no break and only two nurses on duty. I was younger then of course. It stood me I good stead for when my eldest was a non sleeping toddler and the baby was ill. Many of us must remember those times which is why we deserve loads of time off now.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Insurance companies seem eager to give you insurance when you are paying them but trying to make a claim seems like pulling hens teeth???? & soon as they're are a few claims up go your premiums. DH has said for years we should get an insurance COOP going, put in so much a year, have a high deductible & only collect on "real" things. Some like to scam the companies, for example leave water running to "create" a mess so they can redo something????But the average people pay for a lifetime with no claims, I hate to think of the $1000's we've put out over the years.


I can't believe people would scam an insurance company to get a makeover, sad times....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Ooooh, sounds nice, my feet are ALWAYS cold.


I am looking forward to trying it out. I too suffer from cold feet!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Just checking in quick, had a nice morning here, was in the low 70s, but looks like rain soon. Possible thunderstorms tonight. But, at least my daffodils are looking beautiful!


They are indeed lovely!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Mmmmm, lots of tasty sounding recipes, thanks Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you! I know you have had more than you ever wanted, but we are now getting some so I must do the happy dance! It is coming down pretty strong and there has been lightning, but so far no thunder. Bailey, however, has gotten in his safe place. The bad thing is the humidity! It is awful!


Isn't humidity awful?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> That is so true. My nephew, the father of my DS's now sons, had the same problem. He does now have a job, but that is about it. His wife is a deadbeat and won't try to get a job. She has also stolen some money from him. They live with her mother, and I think it is an extremely bad situation. So sad for my sister, but he has abused their love, and now that they have the little boys are focusing on them.


That does not sound good at all!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it looks good, but I prefer not to see your phone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I think Mel was being shy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Nightmare On Elm Street, there are like 7 of them.
> The first one was the only really good one, but I am not into horror movies, so I only usually watched them with friends once in a blue moon.


I can't watch those. Gives me nightmares. :sm15:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well there is that. Are you feeling like you need flippers and gills?


Sometimes. My brother was here today to trim my tree and sank into the yard. It is so wet; sounds like we're being sucked into the ground. It has been so windy today too. I was out and almost got blown away. A cyclist told me that he couldn't make headway in the wind.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was eating an apple yesterday trying to imagine it was a delicious bar of chocolate , I hoped if I gave up chocolate for lent it would cure me of the munchies , hasn't worked yet . 6 days left not that I'm counting


I pigged out on chocolate today. Usually, I don't eat much but I love burnt almond and bought 3 bars :sm12: I only had 4 pieces though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Gwen, I love doing porcelain painting. There's a shop nearby where I've done it.
> As for working long shifts we used to do 14 consecutive 12 1/2 hour night duties at one hospital I nursed at with no break and only two nurses on duty. I was younger then of course. It stood me I good stead for when my eldest was a non sleeping toddler and the baby was ill. Many of us must remember those times which is why we deserve loads of time off now.


My Mum loved her Ceramics class that she took up two or so years before she had her stroke. The dish/plate is one of her's. The wedding photo is me and Fale 13th February, 1993, in the Rose Garden, at the Botanic Gardens- no longer in existence- it is where the Visitors Centre now is, wearing the dress and suit I sewed. The Sampler is the cross stitch I did with Mwyffanwy's dates, not knowing at the time that Victorian and earlier women frequently commemorated their dead children thus. The pebble was painted by Bronwen. She is instinctively a miniaturist.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Me too he was really cool. The new guy is ok but not as good as Shamar. Its interesting seeing Spencer Reid in jail and how there's 2 stories in one going on each episode. I just love Penelope, she's a delightful quirky character.


I enjoy that program too and always make sure I don't miss it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I think Mel was being shy.


And I was teasing her!!!!!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is my Turkish vest so far I've managed to read all the knitting stitches with some guesswork but there is no way I can guess or read the crochet border stitches just to new to crochet , will just look up crochet edges when it comes time to add it . It looks a bit boring just now but I'm adding the border in a different colour and some other touches


A very pretty pattern.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Not really. He does ceramics at the art institute and gets trained on ceramics but not drawing.


I see that he enjoys his ceramics and doesn't need training on his drawing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They have brought in the Portaloos. Not sure why the electricity is being such a problem. The Insurance Companies are protesting a bit- and people will be lucky to settle before the year is out. The amount of silt is quite staggering- and must pong.


Is the electricity still out? That's a long time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Is the electricity still out? That's a long time.


There was no mention on the news broadcasts I've been listening to. I am planning on watching the twelve o'clock news on the telly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all, only 6 pages to catch up on, I think I can do that. lol. I went down and got my closet area all sorted for the most part, I need a set of shelves to put in there and then I'll have it pretty well done, anyway, my neighbor asked if I wanted to go to the track at the middle school with her to walk/run, so I said yes and went with her and her middle daughter and walked over a mile, and ran almost a 1/4 mile, which though it's not far, is pretty darn good for me and we ran stairs up the bleachers. Then we went to the gym and did yoga for a bit, now just have yoga tonight and I think I've definitely met the requirements for exercise for today at the very least, not to mention the several times I ran up and down stairs to the basement. 
Now to knit and get caught up with you all, I hope everyone is doing well or well on the way to being well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, only 6 pages to catch up on, I think I can do that. lol. I went down and got my closet area all sorted for the most part, I need a set of shelves to put in there and then I'll have it pretty well done, anyway, my neighbor asked if I wanted to go to the track at the middle school with her to walk/run, so I said yes and went with her and her middle daughter and walked over a mile, and ran almost a 1/4 mile, which though it's not far, is pretty darn good for me and we ran stairs up the bleachers. Then we went to the gym and did yoga for a bit, now just have yoga tonight and I think I've definitely met the requirements for exercise for today at the very least, not to mention the several times I ran up and down stairs to the basement.
> Now to knit and get caught up with you all, I hope everyone is doing well or well on the way to being well.


Wow, I feel exhausted just reading that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was eating an apple yesterday trying to imagine it was a delicious bar of chocolate , I hoped if I gave up chocolate for lent it would cure me of the munchies , hasn't worked yet . 6 days left not that I'm counting


LOL! I don't think it'd work for me either, I think tonight I'll make myself a frapa using almond or coconut milk and cocoa powder, we'll see how well that goes. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna can't wait for dinner to be done. I have the enchilada casserole in the oven. Of course, I forgot to get the green onions so just used the sweet white onions I had on hand since you mentioned using white onions some too. Also, for DH and me,
I got the mild green chili sauce. Figured Hannah could add more hot sauce to her portion if she wanted. I got the cheese that Sassafras had mentioned and learned something. On the package it said in very small print that it was also called parmesan cheese, which of course I was familiar with that cheese. It was crumbled much smaller than any fresh parmesan I had seen though. I'll let you know what everyone thinks. Hannah and DH are also already licking their lips. LOL



Sorlenna said:


> :sm24: Good!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the new recipes Sam. I have some kielbasa in the freezer along with everything else so will try this one soon. Also posted to my pinterest page the oatmeal date cookies.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My Mum loved her Ceramics class that she took up two or so years before she had her stroke. The dish/plate is one of her's. The wedding photo is me and Fale 13th February, 1993, in the Rose Garden, at the Botanic Gardens- no longer in existence- it is where the Visitors Centre now is, wearing the dress and suit I sewed. The Sampler is the cross stitch I did with Mwyffanwy's dates, not knowing at the time that Victorian and earlier women frequently commemorated their dead children thus. The pebble was painted by Bronwen. She is instinctively a miniaturist.


All are so lovely and such nice keepsakes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've never done the ceramic painting; only the porcelain china. When my oldest BF got married I did them a set of 8 dinner plates with forget-me-nots all along the border. She was so excited when she opened the box with them in it. My favorite piece I've done is a Christmas pedestal cake plate. Again, I'll dig a few of my plates out and post them later. I also did a porcelain doll which has never been assembled. I did it about 35 years ago. My other aunt made the porcelain dolls; did everything from pour the body parts, paint them, put them together and made the clothes. I have one her dolls and will try to get a picture of it too. Both of my aunts had people from all over the USA ordering either their china painting from the one aunt or dolls from the other aunt. My mom mainly sewed and I only one time saw her knitting a sweater for one of her sisters (the aunts). I imagine mom would have gotten into other things too but her sisters were considerably older than her and had more time to do such things. Both of mom's sisters moved here when they retired; both headed to Florida but then instead stopped here to be near mom.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I've only taken 2 to the commercial quilter, a king sized one I made for DS that was just too big to handle & the Dresden one that had large "empty spaces" so no place to stitch in the ditch & I didn't know what to do with it.
> There are sure some lovely Christmas ceramics, I have several & made lots as gifts . I wish there was still a place to do that. I did buy some little tree ornaments in clearance at Michaels a couple of years ago, I came across them when cleaning the closet, I must try to get them done for this year.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorlenna can't wait for dinner to be done. I have the enchilada casserole in the oven. Of course, I forgot to get the green onions so just used the sweet white onions I had on hand since you mentioned using white onions some too. Also, for DH and me,
> I got the mild green chili sauce. Figured Hannah could add more hot sauce to her portion if she wanted. I got the cheese that Sassafras had mentioned and learned something. On the package it said in very small print that it was also called parmesan cheese, which of course I was familiar with that cheese. It was crumbled much smaller than any fresh parmesan I had seen though. I'll let you know what everyone thinks. Hannah and DH are also already licking their lips. LOL


You're making me hungry so I'm off to have something to eat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> All are so lovely and such nice keepsakes.


Thank you Liz! I am glad to have them. Must get some of those patent hanging gadgets so the plate can go on the wall.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL! I told my older DD this past week that I could become a criminal and solve her "issues" for her and would probably end up in better off since the govt. would put me in prison, provide my health care, clothing, food, shelter and lots of company! LOLOL 
By the way, things are getting a bit better in her situation but will still be awhile until everything if settled.



Lurker 2 said:


> Some may find this political- I see it more as social comment: from mjs:
> 
> This morning I was sitting on a park bench next to a homeless man.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely daffodils nikki.


nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Just checking in quick, had a nice morning here, was in the low 70s, but looks like rain soon. Possible thunderstorms tonight. But, at least my daffodils are looking beautiful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL! I told my older DD this past week that I could become a criminal and solve her "issues" for her and would probably end up in better off since the govt. would put me in prison, provide my health care, clothing, food, shelter and lots of company! LOLOL
> By the way, things are getting a bit better in her situation but will still be awhile until everything if settled.


LOL! Glad there is movement in the right direction for DD.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My Mum loved her Ceramics class that she took up two or so years before she had her stroke. The dish/plate is one of her's. The wedding photo is me and Fale 13th February, 1993, in the Rose Garden, at the Botanic Gardens- no longer in existence- it is where the Visitors Centre now is, wearing the dress and suit I sewed. The Sampler is the cross stitch I did with Mwyffanwy's dates, not knowing at the time that Victorian and earlier women frequently commemorated their dead children thus. The pebble was painted by Bronwen. She is instinctively a miniaturist.


Sweet memories!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, I was disappointed with the curved dbl pointed needles. I could not get tight enough tension on first few stitches of each needle and ended up with ladders and frogging and using standard dbl pts.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

...and I've been sidetracked and haven't gotten back to the sock I started on them. I wasn't having ladders but kind of stumped on how to do the toe using them. Will give them a go still later.


sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, I was disappointed with the curved dbl pointed needles. I could not get tight enough tension on first few stitches of each needle and ended up with ladders and frogging and using standard dbl pts.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Think it not a long cold surge, should hopefully blow up my way in a few days.
> 
> Weird weather patterns for sure


Brrrr, cold weather arrived this morning. Currently hiding under charity scrap blanket wip


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina said:


> Gwen, I love doing porcelain painting. There's a shop nearby where I've done it.
> As for working long shifts we used to do 14 consecutive 12 1/2 hour night duties at one hospital I nursed at with no break and only two nurses on duty. I was younger then of course. It stood me I good stead for when my eldest was a non sleeping toddler and the baby was ill. Many of us must remember those times which is why we deserve loads of time off now.


I totally agree. DH's place had them working 12 hour days without any restrictions. DH never did more than 10 in a row, but many did. There was a time when the printing work was seasonal so the men were conditioned to work when it was available. Eventually there was no down times--until they closed 6 mos. after DH retired. Brilliant timing. They so deserve down time in retirement.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL! I told my older DD this past week that I could become a criminal and solve her "issues" for her and would probably end up in better off since the govt. would put me in prison, provide my health care, clothing, food, shelter and lots of company! LOLOL
> By the way, things are getting a bit better in her situation but will still be awhile until everything if settled.


I sure hope things get settled quickly!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful and meaningful keepsakes Julie. Thanks for sharing. 
The daffodils are so cheery and very welcome.
Was the early off person so have gotten to the meat shop and have some sliced ham for Sunday's dinner. Now I have to find an easy glaze for it as it has none now. Suggestions?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorlenna can't wait for dinner to be done. I have the enchilada casserole in the oven. Of course, I forgot to get the green onions so just used the sweet white onions I had on hand since you mentioned using white onions some too. Also, for DH and me,
> I got the mild green chili sauce. Figured Hannah could add more hot sauce to her portion if she wanted. I got the cheese that Sassafras had mentioned and learned something. On the package it said in very small print that it was also called parmesan cheese, which of course I was familiar with that cheese. It was crumbled much smaller than any fresh parmesan I had seen though. I'll let you know what everyone thinks. Hannah and DH are also already licking their lips. LOL


Thinking of the wonderful smell that must be emitting from your oven and getting hungry.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, bet Heidi will love her new kitchen.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL! I told my older DD this past week that I could become a criminal and solve her "issues" for her and would probably end up in better off since the govt. would put me in prison, provide my health care, clothing, food, shelter and lots of company! LOLOL
> By the way, things are getting a bit better in her situation but will still be awhile until everything if settled.


Glad to hear it's better... hope it turns out in her favor.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Sweet memories!


They are indeed!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, yeah your door is fixed, and kudoos to Brantley.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful and meaningful keepsakes Julie. Thanks for sharing.
> The daffodils are so cheery and very welcome.
> Was the early off person so have gotten to the meat shop and have some sliced ham for Sunday's dinner. Now I have to find an easy glaze for it as it has none now. Suggestions?


Thank you Joyce.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you for sharing your treasures, they are precious.
Gwen, well for goodness sake, I never read package and didnt know it was parmesan, though seems moister.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you for sharing your treasures, they are precious.
> Gwen, well for goodness sake, I never read package and didnt know it was parmesan, though seems moister.


It is lovely to have them.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Took DSD to airport. So glad she came. I am way beyond exhausted, will rest the rest of the day.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My Mum loved her Ceramics class that she took up two or so years before she had her stroke. The dish/plate is one of her's. The wedding photo is me and Fale 13th February, 1993, in the Rose Garden, at the Botanic Gardens- no longer in existence- it is where the Visitors Centre now is, wearing the dress and suit I sewed. The Sampler is the cross stitch I did with Mwyffanwy's dates, not knowing at the time that Victorian and earlier women frequently commemorated their dead children thus. The pebble was painted by Bronwen. She is instinctively a miniaturist.


I know you treasure those. Beautiful works.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The casserole turned out wonderful and tasty Sorlenna. Thank you again for sharing the recipe. I think I may have put a bit too much onion and can see how the green onion would have been better but tasty none the less. Everyone enjoyed it very much.



RookieRetiree said:


> Thinking of the wonderful smell that must be emitting from your oven and getting hungry.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorlenna can't wait for dinner to be done. I have the enchilada casserole in the oven. Of course, I forgot to get the green onions so just used the sweet white onions I had on hand since you mentioned using white onions some too. Also, for DH and me,
> I got the mild green chili sauce. Figured Hannah could add more hot sauce to her portion if she wanted. I got the cheese that Sassafras had mentioned and learned something. On the package it said in very small print that it was also called parmesan cheese, which of course I was familiar with that cheese. It was crumbled much smaller than any fresh parmesan I had seen though. I'll let you know what everyone thinks. Hannah and DH are also already licking their lips. LOL


I actually like white onions better but he prefers green. And I am curious how the cheese will come out in yours, as I usually use a fiesta blend (think it has four types of cheese). Edit: I see you did like it! Yay!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I know you treasure those. Beautiful works.


They are indeed treasured. Thank you.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My Mum loved her Ceramics class that she took up two or so years before she had her stroke. The dish/plate is one of her's. The wedding photo is me and Fale 13th February, 1993, in the Rose Garden, at the Botanic Gardens- no longer in existence- it is where the Visitors Centre now is, wearing the dress and suit I sewed. The Sampler is the cross stitch I did with Mwyffanwy's dates, not knowing at the time that Victorian and earlier women frequently commemorated their dead children thus. The pebble was painted by Bronwen. She is instinctively a miniaturist.


Your obviously a family of very talented women.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Glad to hear it's better... hope it turns out in her favor.


Hope all goes well for her.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I completely forgot to get another pic today. 
Will do it tomorrow. 

This was dinner tonight. Pork chop, green and yellow beans and mashed potatoes. 


Started the new pattern by Marianna Mel this afternoon. Will post later on how much progress I made.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew thinks I need to post more pictures. He sure loves to try different things.


Wow!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

That looks delicious, Mel!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How fun that will or would be!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL.....with all the stops I may need to take a month long trip just to get to WI. LOL...would sure love to do so.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, Matthew has sure been busy, he's got amazing skills
> 
> Sorleena, you've been very busy! I hope you will show us when they're done. I find if I roll the quilt tightly I can do them on my regular machine but I don't do anything fancy, just stitch in the ditch. I always end up totally scratched up from the pins????
> 
> I was channeling Sonja tonight????????working faster so I wouldn't run out of yarn,had about 8" left when I finished my mitts????


Can you get the really big safety pins? I prefer those on the odd occasion that I do a lap quilt.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Just checking in quick, had a nice morning here, was in the low 70s, but looks like rain soon. Possible thunderstorms tonight. But, at least my daffodils are looking beautiful!


Beautiful, definitely looks like spring


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, I didnt get to conference. But friend shared pics and experience s.


I'm so sorry you had to miss it, but so nice that your friend shared the experience and pictures.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Can't believe we still have a patch of snow by the mailbox, but that is all. Was a gorgeous warm day. Yesterday we went to the lake and today to the canal. I told DH we need some natural vitamin D. I must say it does my soul good to get outside and I really wanted to just lie on the couch, so I'm proud of myself for doing it and once there, loved it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> More of Matthew's recent doodles. I did manage to convince him to let me make cards of the fish even though he says it wasn't that good of a drawing. His doodles are not from photos so maybe he saw the fish differently in his head.


JUST WENT THROUGH YOUR POSTS TO SEE THE PHOTOS OF MATTHEW'S WORK. Oops! I'm not yelling, honest, but I could well be in a good way. They are wonderful. What lovely work. Love it all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, I was disappointed with the curved dbl pointed needles. I could not get tight enough tension on first few stitches of each needle and ended up with ladders and frogging and using standard dbl pts.


Good to know, thanks ,Joy. I don't mind using DPNs, I just thought those would be nice for using in the car as I often drop one & have trouble fishing it out of between the seats????But I sure don't want ladders


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've never done the ceramic painting; only the porcelain china. When my oldest BF got married I did them a set of 8 dinner plates with forget-me-nots all along the border. She was so excited when she opened the box with them in it. My favorite piece I've done is a Christmas pedestal cake plate. Again, I'll dig a few of my plates out and post them later. I also did a porcelain doll which has never been assembled. I did it about 35 years ago. My other aunt made the porcelain dolls; did everything from pour the body parts, paint them, put them together and made the clothes. I have one her dolls and will try to get a picture of it too. Both of my aunts had people from all over the USA ordering either their china painting from the one aunt or dolls from the other aunt. My mom mainly sewed and I only one time saw her knitting a sweater for one of her sisters (the aunts). I imagine mom would have gotten into other things too but her sisters were considerably older than her and had more time to do such things. Both of mom's sisters moved here when they retired; both headed to Florida but then instead stopped here to be near mom.


I can't wait to see these. Did you take photos of the plates. They sound so beautiful.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Can you get the really big safety pins? I prefer those on the odd occasion that I do a lap quilt.


I'm loving the basting spray!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I totally agree. DH's place had them working 12 hour days without any restrictions. DH never did more than 10 in a row, but many did. There was a time when the printing work was seasonal so the men were conditioned to work when it was available. Eventually there was no down times--until they closed 6 mos. after DH retired. Brilliant timing. They so deserve down time in retirement.


I think the maximum DS could work is 24 -12 hr shifts & OH & S mandates 4 days off. DS said he wished he was well enough to do it as a few months of that he would have his house & cows paid for


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Can you get the really big safety pins? I prefer those on the odd occasion that I do a lap quilt
> 
> How big. The biggest I've seen here are about 1.5"


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:20pm and I am off to bed.???? 
See you all tomorrow ????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My Mum loved her Ceramics class that she took up two or so years before she had her stroke. The dish/plate is one of her's. The wedding photo is me and Fale 13th February, 1993, in the Rose Garden, at the Botanic Gardens- no longer in existence- it is where the Visitors Centre now is, wearing the dress and suit I sewed. The Sampler is the cross stitch I did with Mwyffanwy's dates, not knowing at the time that Victorian and earlier women frequently commemorated their dead children thus. The pebble was painted by Bronwen. She is instinctively a miniaturist.


What a meaningful photo and thank you so much for sharing it with us. Each piece is so special and meaning beyond words.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 9:20pm and I am off to bed.????
> See you all tomorrow ????


Sleep well!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I spent the afternoon sewing.
> I finished my paper pieced centre piece, if I ever Metin paper piecing again, just slap meððit looks ok but what a lot of time
> I also sewed 3 more hats. I found some more polar fleece & minky scraps when I cleaned my craft room so wanted to get rid of them


You always amaze me with your work and the amount you do. What an inspiration and I have to say, that is gorgeous!!!! I'm still recovering from company and could barely walk this morning with back pain but doing great tonight. YAY. I keep looking at photos and know soon I will get my knitting mojo back.

Hugs to all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, lovely momentos 

Not very warm here today, when I took the potatoes peelings out after supper the ice I threw on the lawn from the freezer this morning is all still there???? So much for nice sprig weather


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, lovely momentos
> 
> Not very warm here today, when I took the potatoes peelings out after supper the ice I threw on the lawn from the freezer this morning is all still there???? So much for nice sprig weather


Amazing how much farming you get done when your growing season is so short. When do you get to start planting your garden and DH planting the fields?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is my Turkish vest so far I've managed to read all the knitting stitches with some guesswork but there is no way I can guess or read the crochet border stitches just to new to crochet , will just look up crochet edges when it comes time to add it . It looks a bit boring just now but I'm adding the border in a different colour and some other touches


Looks really nice.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Comes up with at least one new word every day I think. Today after I changed her nappy (diaper) she said 'wash'. I always tell her I am going to wash my hands now after changing her nappy so she reminded me! Good thing for her to have learnt.
> 
> She wasn't too bad today. very restless for a couple of hours, possibly because something woke her up too soon. Very clingy the rest of the time but happy. But think it was good that she stayed home.
> We took a walk to the LYS near their place (yes it is only about a 5 minute walk- well more carrying a 16 month old, or holding it's hand walking along a min road!)- admired the sock yarn and came out without any! Almost succumbed but thought how pleased with myself that I was so close to getting my obtained yarn for the year below my used up that I resisted temptation.
> ...


LOL! That is a good one for her to have learned. 
Great walk, and I admire your restraint. I'm almost done with the second sock of my first mystery pair, I should finish tonight, I keep thinking I'm doing a lot of knitting but then realize that I'm getting up and doing a lot of stuff in between so really not as much knitting going on as I think.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...he is fixing the door right now (Mon. morning). He's made a run to the hardware store as I am typing to get some longer bolts/screws/or something needed. Now to see if he will clean up his mess when he finishes. Probably not but I love him and will deal with it. Funny how when he does for others he is very timely and cleans up after himself; just the opposite if it is for us.
> Kind of like the "cobbler's kids have no shoes" syndrome. LOL.


So hopefully you now have a closing door.
Or like the story Ive told here before of a doctors daughter who took herself to another doctor because Dad ignored her- only to find out she had a broken leg!

ETA- I see not only is it done he cleaned up after himself. And you eye is almost healed as well.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, thank you, I was sorry to miss it also. Just not up to it physically.
Bonnie, don't know if you saw, Gwen did not have problem with ladders. I tried maybe four or five times and continued to have problems.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> If anyone has some Addi Clicks to try out, could you bring them?
> 
> I have testings set up for:
> Interchangeable:
> ...


What a brilliant idea. Only once worked on them for a while that know what you really like and this way everyone gets a chance to try different ones. Think of all the needles you will all be buying after!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> You do have socks on the brain don't you! ....Couldn't resist!:sm09:


Well yes I guess I must!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL! I told my older DD this past week that I could become a criminal and solve her "issues" for her and would probably end up in better off since the govt. would put me in prison, provide my health care, clothing, food, shelter and lots of company! LOLOL
> By the way, things are getting a bit better in her situation but will still be awhile until everything if settled.


Good to hear things are getting a bit better for her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The casserole turned out wonderful and tasty Sorlenna. Thank you again for sharing the recipe. I think I may have put a bit too much onion and can see how the green onion would have been better but tasty none the less. Everyone enjoyed it very much.


I didn't copy the recipe but have decided that maybe I should have copied it. But no rush for it so figured I would wait and get the page from Kate on Saturday (Friday for most of you).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Your obviously a family of very talented women.


Thank you, Mary! both Grandmothers (my Mum and my first MIL) had places they had won at Art School. Mother Jane to the Slade- which she was allowed to take up. My Mum had a place at the Manchester School of Art but her father claimed she was ineducable, and that no daughter of his was going to any School of Art- (this was about 1926) she was dispatched to the wilds of Wales to live with the Gt Aunts- who used her as a skivvy for a florin a month. She learned to walk most places to save her pennies. I suddenly remembered the other day that the house was Plas Dyneth, near Cefn, and she would walk to Cricieth. I was there in the summer of 1955 when I had just turned nine.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Can't believe we still have a patch of snow by the mailbox, but that is all. Was a gorgeous warm day. Yesterday we went to the lake and today to the canal. I told DH we need some natural vitamin D. I must say it does my soul good to get outside and I really wanted to just lie on the couch, so I'm proud of myself for doing it and once there, loved it.


That is great you enjoyed your outing!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! That is a good one for her to have learned.
> Great walk, and I admire your restraint. I'm almost done with the second sock of my first mystery pair, I should finish tonight, I keep thinking I'm doing a lot of knitting but then realize that I'm getting up and doing a lot of stuff in between so really not as much knitting going on as I think.


Todays new word was Wet. After going down the weeeee (slippery dip her new word last Tuesday) which was very wet-guess what I say when as she goes down? So interesting hearing the increase in the uses of her words as well. Not just showing us things now beginning to really use them to communicate.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What a meaningful photo and thank you so much for sharing it with us. Each piece is so special and meaning beyond words.


Thank you, Daralene!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, lovely momentos
> 
> Not very warm here today, when I took the potatoes peelings out after supper the ice I threw on the lawn from the freezer this morning is all still there???? So much for nice sprig weather


Thank you Bonnie. Sorry you are still so cold.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Good afternoon Julie.
That collection of items in your photo sure is important for you. Lovely work in them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Todays new word was Wet. After going down the weeeee (slippery dip her new word last Tuesday) which was very wet-guess what I say when as she goes down? So interesting hearing the increase in the uses of her words as well. Not just showing us things now beginning to really use them to communicate.


This is so exciting- I love it as they learn to communicate.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good afternoon Julie.
> That collection of items in your photo sure is important for you. Lovely work in them.


Good afternoon, Margaret- now you jog my memory I realise Bronwen's pebble has vanished in the move. That IS sad. I love Mum's plate- it is from a little Delft clog vase, but that has also gone AWOL.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds like toddlers (of the human variety).
> Mine very helpfully showed me where to put the key today to open their door! Thought of that as I thought how often they like to play with keys.


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> While sitting in the car yesterday I just happened to notice the sleeve on my cardigan that I had dragged out from back of wardrobe. The sleeves pattern is horizontal rib with a yo lacy part in between I started trying to figure out the stitches , it would look nice as little sleeves on a dress. Think I have knitting on the brain ????


LOL! I do that often, one day when we were at a class a lady said she wanted a top like the lady that owned the coffee shop, he daughter said if she got her a pattern she could make it, I said let me have the shirt for a half hour and I'll write you up the pattern, lolol. It is a very easy pattern to duplicate I think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Knitting is never far from consciousness. I noticed two young ladies who had on lovely coat length sweaters with cables etc. I'm sure someday I'll have to make at least one.


I have several downloaded and saved to do, one day I'll get there, maybe we need a knit a long. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I would LOVE to repaint our living room. As an old, old house it has settled and there is now a crack in the wall in one corner which means it need re-plastering and then re-painting. Also would like to change the color though I do like my current color just tired of it.
> No way I could tackle the job now days.


Sounds like you need to bribe Hannah and her boyfriend into it. :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My assumption too re the knife skills!


LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I got to a point a little more than 40 blocks of the 72, so whew. I might get it done on the machine after all. The batting is pretty low loft so that helps rolling it up. I'm really liking the look so far. But I'm tired! So will say good night, all.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, you have become our Finishes UFO Champion. Good for you.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Making the bunny from a square, and a little disappointed with my first try. I think it may have something to do with the stuffing. I also think it needs a little weight to help it sit up. I'm making them for Easter lunch with my travel buddies and other friends. I am going to put them in a paper plate basket with grass and candy. I was hoping that they would turn out good enough to keep for next year. I'll just wait and see.

I need help turning my pics! I hope someone will share so I can fix it or not let it happen again!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: In similar fashion my main creative output was not knitting, before KP days. I sewed just about everything that we all wore. Made all sorts for the house- cushions, doorstops, curtains- loved creating fabric wallets for my girls- my sewing machine had to come with us when we escaped the first marriage. That and a suitcase of fabric. I branched out into cross stitch after Mwyffanwy died, largely in memory of her, because she had gifted me a number of kits when I left Christchurch. These have resurfaced since the move in 2015, and I do plan on working on my UFO embroideries. Never really got into quilting, despite loving the results- Bronwen is the quilter in the family. Then after marrying Fale in 1993, discovered some excellent LYS (as opposed to the Emporium -Spotlight- which has been responsible for the demise of most of them) and embarked on Aran work. Since KP, I hardly touch the sewing machine.


And we have seen how beautifully you sew, the christening dress was amazing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some may find this political- I see it more as social comment: from mjs:
> 
> This morning I was sitting on a park bench next to a homeless man.
> 
> ...


No, not political.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Just checking in quick, had a nice morning here, was in the low 70s, but looks like rain soon. Possible thunderstorms tonight. But, at least my daffodils are looking beautiful!


Lovely daffy's.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My Mum loved her Ceramics class that she took up two or so years before she had her stroke. The dish/plate is one of her's. The wedding photo is me and Fale 13th February, 1993, in the Rose Garden, at the Botanic Gardens- no longer in existence- it is where the Visitors Centre now is, wearing the dress and suit I sewed. The Sampler is the cross stitch I did with Mwyffanwy's dates, not knowing at the time that Victorian and earlier women frequently commemorated their dead children thus. The pebble was painted by Bronwen. She is instinctively a miniaturist.


Lovely work all of it, I can't imagine the work painting the plate took, I could never even begin to attempt something that intricate, well, I couldn't attempt painting anything other than a wall as I just have not got that artistic bent. 
Your whole family is very artistic.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wow, I feel exhausted just reading that.


LOL! I feel pretty good but with all the talk of food, I'm starting to get hungry and it's just about bed time, 11:01pm.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL! I told my older DD this past week that I could become a criminal and solve her "issues" for her and would probably end up in better off since the govt. would put me in prison, provide my health care, clothing, food, shelter and lots of company! LOLOL
> By the way, things are getting a bit better in her situation but will still be awhile until everything if settled.


Glad things are getting better, hope it all settles soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And we have seen how beautifully you sew, the christening dress was amazing.


That Christening dress was made from some exquisite lace- half the battle!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lovely work all of it, I can't imagine the work painting the plate took, I could never even begin to attempt something that intricate, well, I couldn't attempt painting anything other than a wall as I just have not got that artistic bent.
> Your whole family is very artistic.


It does seem to run in the family, apart from the ex, but his mother was quite talented. :sm24: I can't be bothered with painting- I just put up with what I've got- it's an expensive pastime!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I feel pretty good but with all the talk of food, I'm starting to get hungry and it's just about bed time, 11:01pm.


Hope you sleep well!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Todays new word was Wet. After going down the weeeee (slippery dip her new word last Tuesday) which was very wet-guess what I say when as she goes down? So interesting hearing the increase in the uses of her words as well. Not just showing us things now beginning to really use them to communicate.


They are so amazing at that age, everyday is a new day with new discoveries.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Making the bunny from a square, and a little disappointed with my first try. I think it may have something to do with the stuffing. I also think it needs a little weight to help it sit up. I'm making them for Easter lunch with my travel buddies and other friends. I am going to put them in a paper plate basket with grass and candy. I was hoping that they would turn out good enough to keep for next year. I'll just wait and see.
> 
> I need help turning my pics! I hope someone will share so I can fix it or not let it happen again!


It's cute either way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That Christening dress was made from some exquisite lace- half the battle!


But it had to be lovely sewing to bring it all together in a form so pleasing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope you sleep well!


I resorted to a banana. lol 
I hope to sleep like a rock. :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thinking of the wonderful smell that must be emitting from your oven and getting hungry.


My first thought when reading Gwen 's postwar that must smell delicious ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> My Mum loved her Ceramics class that she took up two or so years before she had her stroke. The dish/plate is one of her's. The wedding photo is me and Fale 13th February, 1993, in the Rose Garden, at the Botanic Gardens- no longer in existence- it is where the Visitors Centre now is, wearing the dress and suit I sewed. The Sampler is the cross stitch I did with Mwyffanwy's dates, not knowing at the time that Victorian and earlier women frequently commemorated their dead children thus. The pebble was painted by Bronwen. She is instinctively a miniaturist.


Lovely momentos Julie some sad and some happy ones . Lovely plate I have a small collection of miniature Delft pottery Bil was Dutch so you used to visit a lot when younger


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Amazing how much farming you get done when your growing season is so short. When do you get to start planting your garden and DH planting the fields?


Usually the beginning of May, depends on the year. Things grow so quickly here because of our very long days in summer


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, Elizabeth will be chattering full sentences before long, amazing as it seems she was just born.

Daralene, I'm glad you are feeling better & could enjoy the outing with your DH.

Pam, cute bunny

Well I better get to bed, neighbors were over & just left, he's a real night owl, stays up 1/2 the night, the wife finally said they needed to go????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I didn't copy the recipe but have decided that maybe I should have copied it. But no rush for it so figured I would wait and get the page from Kate on Saturday (Friday for most of you).


You only have to ask! ......page 22 :sm09:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good afternoon, Margaret- now you jog my memory I realise Bronwen's pebble has vanished in the move. That IS sad. I love Mum's plate- it is from a little Delft clog vase, but that has also gone AWOL.


Elizabeth woke up soon after posting my last post.
Missing some of the pieces makes that photo even more precious.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Making the bunny from a square, and a little disappointed with my first try. I think it may have something to do with the stuffing. I also think it needs a little weight to help it sit up. I'm making them for Easter lunch with my travel buddies and other friends. I am going to put them in a paper plate basket with grass and candy. I was hoping that they would turn out good enough to keep for next year. I'll just wait and see.
> 
> I need help turning my pics! I hope someone will share so I can fix it or not let it happen again!


Looks like you need to round the body more. They look like they might be the ones I do at times so I've put one in for you to look at. Try moving the tail further up the back so that the body can be flattened.
Forgot to attach the photo! So will refind it and try again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> You only have to ask! ......page 22 :sm09:


Thanks Kate.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Cathy- I can vouch for the soup now- eating it with a healthy lashing of tasty Cheddar. Wednesday has consistently been forecast wet- and Tropical Cyclone Cook is headed our way.


Oh golly, more bad weather!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They will do fine as they are snug & warm in a south facing bedroom????????they don't go outside until about May 20th????


 :sm24: Oh I didnt realise they werent outside yet! LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> He even cleaned up after himself! I was so pleased. My eye is not swollen now, just a scab over the cut and a little discolored.
> Thanks for asking.


Woo hoo, the door is fixed! Yay. And I am very glad your eye is improving.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Update: I like the cheese but think it would have done better if I had used a blend of it AND the fiesta blend (which I almost always have on hand).


Sorlenna said:


> I actually like white onions better but he prefers green. And I am curious how the cheese will come out in yours, as I usually use a fiesta blend (think it has four types of cheese). Edit: I see you did like it! Yay!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you all for the lovely birthday wishes...you are special people for sure!

Gwen, I hope your eye is better and Brantley is out of the dog house!

Sonja, flyty1n, Sorlenna and sassafras123 - hope you are all feeling better...and others, too.

Mary, thank you for sharing Matthew's art...fantastic! And thanks for sharing some happy Bella times...so nice!

Love all the knitting pics...you are all Ninja's! And Gwen, awesome that your DGD made a sock...self-taught! She has her Gram's skills!
Kate...love the bears...especially the pink ones! And thank you for sharing your trip photos.

Julie, thank you sharing you photo of your special items...which are sitting on and in front of some lovely knitting by the way! Sad your mom couldn't go to art school...a dream deferred. My mother-in-law was made to quit school 2 months before graduation because she turned 18...by her dad. They were different times for sure.

Have a great day/evening everyone. Hugs!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

darowil said:


> Looks like you need to round the body more. They look like they might be the ones I do at times so I've put one in for you to look at. Try moving the tail further up the back so that the body can be flattened.
> Forgot to attach the photo! So will refind it and try again.


That is such a cute bunny! From a square?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Update: I like the cheese but think it would have done better if I had used a blend of it AND the fiesta blend (which I almost always have on hand).


I have a new spice from Pensey's that I want to try in this dish. https://www.penzeys.com/online-catalog/berbere-seasoning-blend/c-24/p-155/pd-s


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My Mum loved her Ceramics class that she took up two or so years before she had her stroke. The dish/plate is one of her's. The wedding photo is me and Fale 13th February, 1993, in the Rose Garden, at the Botanic Gardens- no longer in existence- it is where the Visitors Centre now is, wearing the dress and suit I sewed. The Sampler is the cross stitch I did with Mwyffanwy's dates, not knowing at the time that Victorian and earlier women frequently commemorated their dead children thus. The pebble was painted by Bronwen. She is instinctively a miniaturist.


Lovely memories Julie, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> But it had to be lovely sewing to bring it all together in a form so pleasing.


Well said. It could've been a ruined pice of lace in someone else's hands. Mine for example as I have the ideas but not the necessary skills to make it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL! I told my older DD this past week that I could become a criminal and solve her "issues" for her and would probably end up in better off since the govt. would put me in prison, provide my health care, clothing, food, shelter and lots of company! LOLOL
> By the way, things are getting a bit better in her situation but will still be awhile until everything if settled.


Mmm have said that type of thing many times....LOL.

Great that things are a starting to get a bit better.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Brrrr, cold weather arrived this morning. Currently hiding under charity scrap blanket wip


Hopefully it wont last long for you. We are back up to 20 tomorrow. Better Autumn weather. I like to ease slowly into Winter LOL.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> That is such a cute bunny! From a square?


Yep- one square is all it takes.

In fact a day or two ago this link was posted on KP http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-462336-1.html and includes a link tot he pattern. It is all in the way the square is sewn up.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Todays new word was Wet. After going down the weeeee (slippery dip her new word last Tuesday) which was very wet-guess what I say when as she goes down? So interesting hearing the increase in the uses of her words as well. Not just showing us things now beginning to really use them to communicate.


Aaw so cute. They are like a sponge taking in all the words. :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> But it had to be lovely sewing to bring it all together in a form so pleasing.


Oh yes, it was satisfying, but I was unhappy with the sleeves- did not get them quite the same.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I resorted to a banana. lol
> I hope to sleep like a rock. :sm09:


Do bananas help?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely momentos Julie some sad and some happy ones . Lovely plate I have a small collection of miniature Delft pottery Bil was Dutch so you used to visit a lot when younger


Thank you Sonja, that is true- always the case when you have lost a child. I had two beautiful Delft Plates from a run for a Royal event (not sure exactly what) they were of sailing boats, Bronwen has the one that survives, and it has come through the Earthquaking intact. I may photograph it if I get down this year, as I have no record of it. The other one went missing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth woke up soon after posting my last post.
> Missing some of the pieces makes that photo even more precious.


 :sm24:

Yes it does.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh golly, more bad weather!


Yup! Two intense Lows due in- States of Emergency declared in the Bay of Plenty. Chances are Easter will be wet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank you all for the lovely birthday wishes...you are special people for sure!
> 
> Gwen, I hope your eye is better and Brantley is out of the dog house!
> 
> ...


Thank you April. Hoping it was a great day! You HAD to do as your Father decreed back then. I bet MIL's life could have been changed had she been allowed to graduate. Of course you can only guess what may have been.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lovely memories Julie, thanks for sharing them.


Thanks Cathy, How's things?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yup! Two intense Lows due in- States of Emergency declared in the Bay of Plenty. Chances are Easter will be wet.


Is it tomorrow you have an outing to the gardens? I hope it is a nice dry day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Well said. It could've been a ruined pice of lace in someone else's hands. Mine for example as I have the ideas but not the necessary skills to make it.


I don't really believe you would ruin something Mary.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Cathy, How's things?


All good at this end as far as I know. Off to bed shortly. I am still tired from not much sleep 2 nights ago with all that rain and wind howling all night. I have a tin roof, what a racket!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Is it tomorrow you have an outing to the gardens? I hope it is a nice dry day.


Yes it is, indeed. but the forecast is rain, heavy with thunder- possibly caused by ex TC Cook and the other intense Low that is tracking down our East Coast.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> All good at this end as far as I know. Off to bed shortly. I am still tired from not much sleep 2 nights ago with all that rain and wind howling all night. I have a tin roof, what a racket!


Sleep well! My roof is tiled so has to be very heavy before you hear it.

By the way, Sajad (Nasir's oldest) was up on the roof a couple of days ago, he has put Silicone around the chimney, and cleared the gutters above my window- there was a tremendous amount of mud etc.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Looks really nice.


Thank you . I've tried 4 different coloured borders on it , good thing crochet is so easy to undo , finally went back to my original plan to do it all the same colour ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . I've tried 4 different coloured borders on it , good thing crochet is so easy to undo , finally went back to my original plan to do it all the same colour ????


It is quite satisfying ripping crochet back, in an odd sort of way. Glad you've made your decision- it can be hard sometimes until you've seen it in place.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sleep well! My roof is tiled so has to be very heavy before you hear it.
> 
> By the way, Sajad (Nasir's oldest) was up on the roof a couple of days ago, he has put Silicone around the chimney, and cleared the gutters above my window- there was a tremendous amount of mud etc.


Well that IS good news! Glad he got it done so quickly. I hope you still manage to enjoy tomorrow even if it is wet. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Todays new word was Wet. After going down the weeeee (slippery dip her new word last Tuesday) which was very wet-guess what I say when as she goes down? So interesting hearing the increase in the uses of her words as well. Not just showing us things now beginning to really use them to communicate.


Funny to hear them chatter away especially when you start to understand them


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well that IS good news! Glad he got it done so quickly. I hope you still manage to enjoy tomorrow even if it is wet. :sm24:


 :sm24: He also has a friend whom he says is a good gardener, who may be interested in doing the grass.

It is fortunate, with two intense Lows bearing down on us!

It is forecast as 22*C, hope it's not windy too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Funny to hear them chatter away especially when you start to understand them


Especially when it becomes sentences.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I got to a point a little more than 40 blocks of the 72, so whew. I might get it done on the machine after all. The batting is pretty low loft so that helps rolling it up. I'm really liking the look so far. But I'm tired! So will say good night, all.


You have been really busy getting lots of your Wips finished . Any idea what you are going to do with them now they are finished ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> Making the bunny from a square, and a little disappointed with my first try. I think it may have something to do with the stuffing. I also think it needs a little weight to help it sit up. I'm making them for Easter lunch with my travel buddies and other friends. I am going to put them in a paper plate basket with grass and candy. I was hoping that they would turn out good enough to keep for next year. I'll just wait and see.
> 
> I need help turning my pics! I hope someone will share so I can fix it or not let it happen again!


Rabbit looks good I too have problems with the stuffing part .I've made mini rabbits this one is about 2 inches long


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That Christening dress was made from some exquisite lace- half the battle!


And it was sewn together perfect .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Looks like you need to round the body more. They look like they might be the ones I do at times so I've put one in for you to look at. Try moving the tail further up the back so that the body can be flattened.
> Forgot to attach the photo! So will refind it and try again.


Another lovely rabbit , they must be multiplying ????


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

Very nice,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> All good at this end as far as I know. Off to bed shortly. I am still tired from not much sleep 2 nights ago with all that rain and wind howling all night. I have a tin roof, what a racket!


Don't think I have ever saw a house with a tin roof, that definitely would make a racket


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sleep well! My roof is tiled so has to be very heavy before you hear it.
> 
> By the way, Sajad (Nasir's oldest) was up on the roof a couple of days ago, he has put Silicone around the chimney, and cleared the gutters above my window- there was a tremendous amount of mud etc.


That is good news Julie, hope it sorts out your leak problems


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is quite satisfying ripping crochet back, in an odd sort of way. Glad you've made your decision- it can be hard sometimes until you've seen it in place.


I wish I had missed 4 instead of 3 between each stitch now but no way I'm ripping it all out again , just have to decide what to put on the front and it will be finished which is a good thing as I've got an idea I want to try


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9am and I am caught up. Over cast out there but hoping to see the sun. It is warm out so at least that is good. 

Going to my volunteer hour at 930 and after that I think a little walk. 

Will check in later on????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorienna, you have become our Finishes UFO Champion. Good for you.


Aww, thanks! I just won't share how long these UFOs have been waiting...! :sm12: :sm23:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Making the bunny from a square, and a little disappointed with my first try. I think it may have something to do with the stuffing. I also think it needs a little weight to help it sit up. I'm making them for Easter lunch with my travel buddies and other friends. I am going to put them in a paper plate basket with grass and candy. I was hoping that they would turn out good enough to keep for next year. I'll just wait and see.
> 
> I need help turning my pics! I hope someone will share so I can fix it or not let it happen again!


I think it looks good for a first attempt!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Update: I like the cheese but think it would have done better if I had used a blend of it AND the fiesta blend (which I almost always have on hand).


The recipe is very flexible, so you can experiment!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You have been really busy getting lots of your Wips finished . Any idea what you are going to do with them now they are finished ?


Most will go to Project Linus, and the doll quilts to the DGDs. The bigger ones are for my kids and me. If I end up with an extra or two (very likely), I'll probably give one to my friend(s). I've never sold one, now that I think about it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The bunnies are all cute--will try to remember to get a picture of my chicken I sewed, too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yup! Two intense Lows due in- States of Emergency declared in the Bay of Plenty. Chances are Easter will be wet.


Sorry to hear that. We're expecting rain for Easter Sunday as well. Hope the forecast is wrong.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sleep well! My roof is tiled so has to be very heavy before you hear it.
> 
> By the way, Sajad (Nasir's oldest) was up on the roof a couple of days ago, he has put Silicone around the chimney, and cleared the gutters above my window- there was a tremendous amount of mud etc.


I hope that stops the leaks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Rabbit looks good I too have problems with the stuffing part .I've made mini rabbits this one is about 2 inches long


Very cute.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Back to wirk today. Meeting with client on some new projects. I've been told they're quick ones so hopefully will be done by mid-May when I want to be off for the summer.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Don't think I have ever saw a house with a tin roof, that definitely would make a racket


We have lots of them here. It seems to be getting more popular, probably because it will last longer than shingles.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

All caught up. Will be going to physio soon so back later. Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

oneapril said:


> That is such a cute bunny! From a square?


Yes, you knit a square and then stitch it into a bunny. I'll see if I can post it. It was a free pattern. I think I pulled the neck too tight. The picture shows it with just a small indenture.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Rabbit looks good I too have problems with the stuffing part .I've made mini rabbits this one is about 2 inches long


Cute! 2 inches! That is small!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I think it looks good for a first attempt!


Thank you!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looks like you need to round the body more. They look like they might be the ones I do at times so I've put one in for you to look at. Try moving the tail further up the back so that the body can be flattened.
> Forgot to attach the photo! So will refind it and try again.


Yours looks so good! Trying again today.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Well said. It could've been a ruined pice of lace in someone else's hands. Mine for example as I have the ideas but not the necessary skills to make it.


Me too, I could never have made it look good, no matter how long I worked at it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yep- one square is all it takes.
> 
> In fact a day or two ago this link was posted on KP http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-462336-1.html and includes a link tot he pattern. It is all in the way the square is sewn up.


I've seen those but didn't realize they would be so easy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaw so cute. They are like a sponge taking in all the words. :sm11:


????& they always pick up bad ones the first time they hear them????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sleep well! My roof is tiled so has to be very heavy before you hear it.
> 
> By the way, Sajad (Nasir's oldest) was up on the roof a couple of days ago, he has put Silicone around the chimney, and cleared the gutters above my window- there was a tremendous amount of mud etc.


That's great!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . I've tried 4 different coloured borders on it , good thing crochet is so easy to undo , finally went back to my original plan to do it all the same colour ????


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sleep well! My roof is tiled so has to be very heavy before you hear it.
> 
> By the way, Sajad (Nasir's oldest) was up on the roof a couple of days ago, he has put Silicone around the chimney, and cleared the gutters above my window- there was a tremendous amount of mud etc.


That's good, hopefully no more leaks


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Don't think I have ever saw a house with a tin roof, that definitely would make a racket


Here there are getting to be lots as it's a one time job, ashfelt(sp?) shingles only last about 20 years & tin lasts forever. With all the insulation in the attics I don't think noise is a big problem.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I wish I had missed 4 instead of 3 between each stitch now but no way I'm ripping it all out again , just have to decide what to put on the front and it will be finished which is a good thing as I've got an idea I want to try


You always have an idea???? You make such beautiful things.

At least when you have to rip out crochet you don't have to worry about dropped stitches. I hate frogging, especially anything lacey.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, Im glad things are going better for your DD & family.
I'm sitting here listening to CBC radio , they are talking about girls running away in Africa to avoid female genital mutilation, some as young as 8 years old.????& some are married off as early as 11 yrs. it's insane that such a practice still exists in this day & age. Quite a few girls even die from this barbaric procedure. Parents get 12 cows in exchange for their young daughters that have this done????
An organization has opened a home for girls who run away to avoid this

Well, better get off my backside & get something done. This afternoon is my last bowling until fall. 
The GKs come tomorrow & stay until Friday morning, I think


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Rabbit looks good I too have problems with the stuffing part .I've made mini rabbits this one is about 2 inches long


Looks pretty good to me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And it was sewn together perfect .


That is very kind of you, Sonja- there were parts that I sewed by hand to get it right- I was using an elderly rather clunky machine.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Don't think I have ever saw a house with a tin roof, that definitely would make a racket


They are very common here, too- but they do really turn into a sort of drum when it is raining.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is good news Julie, hope it sorts out your leak problems


Not raining just now- but may know by the end of today. The wind is rising!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I wish I had missed 4 instead of 3 between each stitch now but no way I'm ripping it all out again , just have to decide what to put on the front and it will be finished which is a good thing as I've got an idea I want to try


It is great how you get these creative ideas!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sorry to hear that. We're expecting rain for Easter Sunday as well. Hope the forecast is wrong.


I guess it is part and parcel of living in the middle of Ocean- we do get a lot of rain. Should not really grumble because many areas were in drought. 
Sorry you have a wet forecast as well!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope that stops the leaks.


Just got to wait and see on that one!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's great!!


It certainly is!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's good, hopefully no more leaks


Keeping my fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, Im glad things are going better for your DD & family.
> I'm sitting here listening to CBC radio , they are talking about girls running away in Africa to avoid female genital mutilation, some as young as 8 years old.????& some are married off as early as 11 yrs. it's insane that such a practice still exists in this day & age. Quite a few girls even die from this barbaric procedure. Parents get 12 cows in exchange for their young daughters that have this done????
> An organization has opened a home for girls who run away to avoid this
> 
> ...


I remember Oprah did one of her shows about that several years ago, I had hoped that they had made forward strides so that is was not so common anymore, but sounds like that didn't happen, so sad, I don't know how any mother could do that to her babies.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I finished my Jack of the Green MOCK socks, so as soon as they say we can post pics, I'll be sure to post a picture. 
Now to get a shower and get ready to go to the gym and then knitting. See you all this evening, have a great day. 
I'll work on my Pinnacles and Turrets Mock socks now and try to get them finished.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up; been working at the embroidery machine today. TTYL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Usually the beginning of May, depends on the year. Things grow so quickly here because of our very long days in summer


That really is something now the shorter the season, the longer the days....making up for the difference in growing time. I had forgotten that part of the equation. It always amazes me how quickly things grow once they get started. It almost seems you can see them growing and often the difference in just one night is amazing.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just finished Billie premature baby jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry 


Sad day today. Greg took the pups down to the Guelph Humane Society. Though my heart is broken I will never see my boys again I know they have a chance for a better and happier life. So feeling lower then a worms belly button. But it is a chance the dogs deserve.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, sickening.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, jacket is adorable. So sorry about your puppies. Hoping they find loving forever homes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished Billie premature baby jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry
> 
> Sad day today. Greg took the pups down to the Guelph Humane Society. Though my heart is broken I will never see my boys again I know they have a chance for a better and happier life. So feeling lower then a worms belly button. But it is a chance the dogs deserve.


I am so sorry to hear this Mel. I thought it was Greg who brought them both home, in the first place?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh, Mel, I am so sorry. I didn't know that you were having to give up your dogs. They are so much company; I know you will miss them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Tuesday 11 April '17

The workmen are over at Heidi's spraying on the knock down. Then they will put the crown molding back up and I think that will be it for them. Now we wait for Heidi to choose a color keeping in mind she wants the wainscoting and the cupboards also painted. It will be interesting to see what she comes up with. So far some shade of grey is getting thought about.

56° with a wind chill feels like 53°. Even so it is almost comfortable outside. The sun has been really trying to burn through the haze but I don't think it will make it today. We had rain last night and through the night so things are fairly soggy.

Our front yard looks like we have an entire clan of moles living there. Actually it is where the cats and Blanco poop sometimes. We have all these clumps of tall green grass that really looks like what moles can do to your yard. It's going to need to dry up a good deal before Gary can mow - he would sink into the mud if he tried now.

Simple Mushroom Broccoli Stir Fry Noodles

Sometimes you just need things ASAP-that is, as SIMPLE as possible. The sauce is incredible simple, but hits all the bases (sweet, salty, spicy and tangy) and thanks to frozen broccoli florets and pre-sliced mushrooms, the vegetables required NO CHOPPING. Yay! This is the perfect weeknight dinner, if there ever was one.

If you're not into broccoli and mushrooms, you could do a variety of other vegetables in their place, including snow peas, red bell pepper, baby spinach, or carrots.

Author: Beth | BudgetBytes.com
Total time: 25 mins 
Total Cost: $6.22 
Cost Per Serving: $1.56 
Serves: 4

Ingredients

STIR FRY SAUCE

¼ cup soy sauce $0.40
1 Tbsp toasted sesame oil* $0.33
1 Tbsp chili garlic sauce* $0.21
1 Tbsp brown sugar $0.02
1 Tbsp water $0.00
1 tsp cornstarch

STIR FRY

7oz. wide rice noodles $1.50
1 Tbsp cooking oil $0.04
8oz. sliced white mushrooms $2.49
2 cloves garlic, minced $0.16
½ lb. frozen broccoli florets $0.85
2 green onions, sliced $0.20

Instructions

Prepare the sauce first, so it's ready to go when needed.

1. In a small bowl stir together the soy sauce, toasted sesame oil, chili garlic sauce, brown sugar, water, and cornstarch until the cornstarch is dissolved. Set the sauce aside.

2. Cook the noodles according to the package directions, then drain in a colander. The wide rice noodles I used needed to be boiled for about 7-8 minutes.

3. While the noodles are cooking, heat a large skillet over medium heat. Once hot, add the cooking oil, sliced mushrooms, and minced garlic. Sauté until the mushrooms release all their moisture and begin to brown on the edges.

4. Add the frozen broccoli florets (no need to thaw) and sauté for just a couple minutes more, or until they are no longer frozen but still bright green (they may still be cold, but they will heat through in the next steps. It's important not to overcook the broccoli).

5. Finally, add the cooked and drained noodles and the prepared sauce. Stir and cook over medium heat, for 1-2 minutes more or until everything is cooked through and the sauce has thickened and no longer pools on the bottom of the skillet. Top with sliced green onions and serve.

*Note:

Two ingredients that I often get questions about are chili garlic sauce and toasted sesame oil. This chili garlic sauce is made by the same company that makes the famous green top sriracha, so you'll find it in most stores that sell sriracha. It's a chunky mix of spicy red pepper, garlic, and vinegar. So, in one ingredient it gives spicy, garlic, and tangy vinegar to the sauce. It's also super inexpensive.

Toasted sesame oil is a very potent nutty oil that adds a LOT to sauces. Don't skip this one. It usually comes in smaller bottles and doesn't always say "toasted". You can tell when it's toasted by the color, though. Regular sesame oil is a light straw color, just like vegetable or canola oil. Toasted sesame oil is a deeper brown color.

https://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/04/simple-mushroom-broccoli-stir-fry-noodles/

Chicken Fried Rice

This tasty chicken fried rice is ready in twenty minutes and better than take out!

Ingredients

2 teaspoons oil
3 cups cooked brown rice 
2 teaspoons minced garlic
1 tablespoon soy sauce
1 egg, lightly beaten. 
2 cups shredded cooked chicken
1 cup frozen peas
1 cup frozen sliced carrots

Directions

1. Heat the oil in a large skillet over medium heat.

2. Add the rice and garlic to the skillet and cook until the garlic is fragrant.

3. Add the soy sauce and egg, and mix until the egg is cooked.

4. Stir in the chicken, peas, and carrots, and cook until heated through.

http://www.thebakerupstairs.com/2017/04/chicken-fried-rice.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+thebakerupstairs%2FknVp+%28the+baker+upstairs%29

Tres Leches Cake

This classic Tres Leches Cake from scratch will blow your mind! Soft, delicious, melt-in-your-mouth sweet sponge cake soaked in 3 milks and topped with whipped cream!

Author: Joanna Cismaru | jocooks.com
Course: Dessert
Cuisine: Mexican
Total Time: 50 mins
Servings: 12

Ingredients

For Cake

6 large eggs separated
2/3 cup sugar
2 tsp vanilla extract
2 cups all-purpose flour 
1 tbsp baking powder
1/4 tsp salt
1/2 cup milk
3 tbsp sugar (for egg whites)

For Milk Sauce

14 oz sweetened condensed milk (1 can)
12 oz evaporated milk (1 can)
1/2 cup milk
2-3 tbsp rum

Optional Toppings

16 oz whipped cream (I used cool whip)
cocoa powder
berries such as strawberries, raspberries, blueberries

Instructions

Preheat your oven to 375 F degrees. Spray a 9x13 inch baking pan with cooking spray. Set aside.

1. Separate the eggs, placing the egg whites in a bowl for later.

2. In another bowl add the egg yolks, the 2/3 cup of sugar, vanilla extract and beat with a mixer on high speed until the mixture is thick and pale. Should take about 2 minutes.

3. Into another bowl whisk together the flour, baking powder and salt.

4. Add about half the flour mixture to the egg yolk mixture and whisk until well combined.

5. Whisk in the milk, then add the remaining flour mixture and whisk well. The cake batter will be quite thick.

6. Beat the egg whites with a mixer on high speed until stiff peaks form.

7. Add the 3 tbsp sugar and continue beating for another minute until sugar is well incorporated. Gently fold the egg whites into the cake batter.

8. Pour the batter into the prepared baking pan. Bake for 20 minutes or until a toothpick inserted in the center of the cake comes out clean. Cool the cake for 10 minutes.

9. While the cake is cooling, prepare the milk sauce by whisking all the milk sauce ingredients into a bowl.

10. Pierce the entire cake with a fork. Slowly pour the milk mixture over the entire cake, evenly. Cover the pan with plastic wrap and refrigerate for at least 3 hours to overnight.

11. Top the cake with whipped cream, cocoa powder and berries, if preferred.

Recipe Notes:

1. Total time does not include time to chill the cake. It all depends on how long your let it chill.

2. As you can see in the video I used white vanilla extract, but regular vanilla extract works just as well.

3. Refrigerate leftover cake for up to 5 to 7 days.

Nutrition Facts: Tres Leches Cake - Amount Per Serving 168 g (6oz) - Calories 405 - Calories from Fat 130 - Total Fat 14. - Saturated Fat 8.301g - Polyunsaturated Fat 0 - Monounsaturated Fat 4.427g - Cholesterol 135mg - Sodium 141mg - Potassium 458mg - Total Carbohydrates 58.07g - Dietary Fiber 0.6g - Sugars 39.72g - Protein 10.11g - Vitamin A26% - Vitamin C2% - Calcium 31% - Iron 8%
* Percent Daily Values are based on a 2000 calorie diet.

http://www.jocooks.com/recipes/tres-leches-cake/?utm_source=JoCooks&utm_campaign=130077acb5-New+Recipes+and+Posts+from+Jo+Cooks+%2F+email&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_aba32560a5-130077acb5-35465673

Easy Honey Garlic Chicken

This easy Honey Garlic Chicken is tender and juicy chicken cooked in a skillet and topped with an amazing honey garlic glaze. No more takeout!

Author: Pamela Braun | mymansbelly.com
Recipe type: Dinner
Cuisine: Chinese
Total time: 25 mins 
Serves 4

Ingredients

3 tablespoons honey
3 tablespoons low-sodium soy sauce
1 tablespoon sriracha
3 garlic cloves, finely minced
2 teaspoons cornstarch
⅛ cup water
1½ pounds boneless skinless chicken thighs, cubed with excess fat removed
kosher salt
freshly ground pepper
1 tablespoon olive oil
sesame seeds (for garnish)
green onions (for garnish)

Instructions

1. In a small bowl mix the honey, soy sauce, sriracha and garlic together and set aside.

2. In another small bowl/cup mix the cornstarch and water together and set aside.

3. Salt and pepper the cut up chicken and add oil to large skillet.

4. Heat oil over medium heat. Once oil begins to shimmer, add the chicken.

5. Periodically toss chicken to cook all sides.6. Once chicken is about ¾ of the way cooked, re-stir the honey mixture then pour into the pan. Stir to coat all of the chicken and cook for 2 minutes.

6. Re-stir the cornstarch then pour it into the pan and stir. You will see the sauce instantly thicken up. Cook for another minute then remove from heat.

7. Serve by itself or with rice.

8. Top with sesame seeds and green onions if you like.

http://mymansbelly.com/2017/04/07/easy-honey-garlic-chicken/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MyMansBelly+%28My+Man%27s+Belly%29

Tasty Bacon and Cheese Quiche

Serves 6

Ingredients

For the shortcrust pastry

220g plain flour
1/2 tablespoon of salt
110g chilled pastry butter, cubed 
1 large egg yolk
2-3 tablespoons of water

For the filling

1/2 a tablespoon of Dijon mustard
200g of chopped streaky bacon
1 medium onion, chopped
1 tablespoon of Italian herbs 
354 ml single cream
3 medium eggs
170g gruyere cheese
Freshly ground black pepper

Method

1. Place the flour into a bowl and stir in the salt, rub in the butter quickly until it resembles breadcrumbs, then using a metal knife stir in the egg yolk and water to form a dough. Wrap in plastic wrap and chill for 30-45 minutes.

2. Pre-heat the oven to 200°C.

3. Roll out the pastry and line a lightly greased 9-inch loose bottomed quiche tin. Trim the edges, leaving a slight overlap, then line the tin with parchment paper and fill with baking beans. Chill for 10 minutes and then bake for 12-15 minutes.

4. While you are waiting, fry the bacon in a little oil until crisp. Add the onions to the pan and fry gently until soft, but not brown, about 8-10 minutes. Add the herbs and stir through, drain off the fat and set aside using some kitchen paper to soak up any excess fat.

5. Remove the pastry from the oven and allow to cool for 5 minutes. Remove the baking beans and paper, pierce the base all over with a fork and brush with Dijon mustard - bake for a further 6 minutes. Take the tin from the oven and turn the temperature down to 180°C. When cool, trim the edges with a knife.

6. Beat the cream with the eggs and season with plenty of pepper.

7. Sprinkle the onions and bacon onto the pastry case, then the cheese, and pour over the cream and egg mixture.

8. Bake in the center of the oven for 40 minutes or until cooked through and brown.

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=25398

ONE POT LEMON PASTA WITH GREENS AND SUN-DRIED TOMATOES

One Pot Lemon Pasta with Greens and Sun-Dried Tomatoes is a quick and healthy meal that everyone will love! Vegan and can easily be made gluten-free too.

Author: Sarah | makingthymeforhealth.com 
Serves 4

INGREDIENTS:

8 ounces whole grain spaghetti (or gluten-free pasta of choice)
1 small onion (or 2 shallots), thinly sliced
4 garlic cloves, thinly sliced
3 cups greens, chopped (such as kale, swiss chard, or spinach) 
1/2 teaspoon fine sea salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
3 cups water
8 ounces marinated sun-dried tomatoes, chopped zest and juice of 1-2 lemons*
crushed red pepper and vegan parmesan for topping (optional)

DIRECTIONS:

1. In a large pot, warm two tablespoons of the olive oil from the jar of marinated sundried tomatoes over low-to medium heat.

2. Add the onion and garlic then cook for 3 minutes.

3. Next add the chopped greens (if using spinach, wait to add it later with the tomatoes), salt, pepper and water then bring to a boil.

4. Place the pasta in the pot and stir until it's completely submerged in the water. Reduce the heat to low, cover and cook until all of the water is absorbed, for about 7 minutes.

5. Turn off the heat and uncover the pot. Drain any excess oil from the sundried tomatoes then add them to the pot (toss in the spinach now, if that's what you're using).

6. Next add the lemon zest, squeeze in the fresh lemon juice, add crushed red pepper (optional) and stir everything together until the spinach has wilted.

7. Distribute into separate bowls and top with parmesan cheese, if desired. Serve warm and enjoy!

NOTE: *I prefer to use 2 lemons because I like a strong lemon flavor but you may want to start with one and see how you like it before adding the second.

Nutrition Facts are for pasta as pictured, without parmesan (dairy or vegan) cheese.

Nutrition Info: serving size 384g - calories 274 - total fat 15.4g - saturated fat 22.1g - cholesterol 0mg - sodium 528mg - potassium 956mg - total carbohydrates 33.3g - dietary fiber 7.1g - sugars 2.0g - protein 7.8g - vitamin a 61% - vitamin c 134% - calcium 8% - iron 19%

http://makingthymeforhealth.com/one-pot-lemon-pasta-greens-sundried-tomatoes/

I hope yu'all can find something good to eat. --- Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm anxiously awaiting to see pictures of that dress. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> While sitting in the car yesterday I just happened to notice the sleeve on my cardigan that I had dragged out from back of wardrobe. The sleeves pattern is horizontal rib with a yo lacy part in between I started trying to figure out the stitches , it would look nice as little sleeves on a dress. Think I have knitting on the brain ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

We are so maligned. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> I think that is the typical male, and there is no way to correct that behavior! Gotta love them though!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so sorry to hear this Mel. I thought it was Greg who brought them both home, in the first place?


I'm sorry that you weren't able to keep them.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Seeing Dr. Iresha this afternoon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished Billie premature baby jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry
> 
> Sad day today. Greg took the pups down to the Guelph Humane Society. Though my heart is broken I will never see my boys again I know they have a chance for a better and happier life. So feeling lower then a worms belly button. But it is a chance the dogs deserve.


Sorry to hear that Mel. Can't Greg have them at his apartment no more ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

If I could kick myself I would . I have been trying to do some crochet and I've struggled for the last couple of hours with something that should have taken 30 minutes at the most . I blamed the yarn and used every made up name I could think of as it wouldn't move and kept getting caught . Son burst out laughing at how inventive I got also said I need anger management class ????. Suddenly about 15 minutes ago the light went on in the empty attic space and I thought what if it's the hook , swapped for another one and finished in 10 minutes , could have saved myself a sore finger . Will now get back to trying to kick myself


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Greg did bring home the dogs Julie about 2 yrs ago or so. But since I have left he hasn't been able to care for them properly. I have been buying food for them. They need more attention and to be taken out more often. He has been talking about finding them a new home since last summer. But I guess he just decided and it is done now. ????????????

Happy to have my Deuce dog☺


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I've been so busy painting my friends kitchen +4 bathrooms, a little each day as I do have a life, believe it or not!
> 
> Yesterday thought I'd finish my downstairs bathroom but alas this morning see a couple of places I will need to touch up, not doing those till during the week sometime.
> Need to get everything in order as have invited friends over for supper this coming Friday, first time in months as I'm so busy which is good but I never seem to have enough hours in the day/night.
> ...


You might want to check the King Arthur Flour website for help. I am not affiliated, just a happy customer!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is my Turkish vest so far I've managed to read all the knitting stitches with some guesswork but there is no way I can guess or read the crochet border stitches just to new to crochet , will just look up crochet edges when it comes time to add it . It looks a bit boring just now but I'm adding the border in a different colour and some other touches


Are you knitting it from a photo, or a pattern? If it's from a photo, can you post it? Maybe one of us can figure out the crochet edge for you from the photo. I think it's very pretty now!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Comes up with at least one new word every day I think. Today after I changed her nappy (diaper) she said 'wash'. I always tell her I am going to wash my hands now after changing her nappy so she reminded me! Good thing for her to have learnt.
> 
> She wasn't too bad today. very restless for a couple of hours, possibly because something woke her up too soon. Very clingy the rest of the time but happy. But think it was good that she stayed home.
> We took a walk to the LYS near their place (yes it is only about a 5 minute walk- well more carrying a 16 month old, or holding it's hand walking along a min road!)- admired the sock yarn and came out without any! Almost succumbed but thought how pleased with myself that I was so close to getting my obtained yarn for the year below my used up that I resisted temptation.
> ...


Good to hear that Elizabeth is feeling a bit better. I wouldn't have been able to resist the yarn!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> If I could kick myself I would . I have been trying to do some crochet and I've struggled for the last couple of hours with something that should have taken 30 minutes at the most . I blamed the yarn and used every made up name I could think of as it wouldn't move and kept getting caught . Son burst out laughing at how inventive I got also said I need anger management class ????. Suddenly about 15 minutes ago the light went on in the empty attic space and I thought what if it's the hook , swapped for another one and finished in 10 minutes , could have saved myself a sore finger . Will now get back to trying to kick myself


That might do more damage than you deserve. Chalk it up to now knowing. Can't wait to see your project.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Greg did bring home the dogs Julie about 2 yrs ago or so. But since I have left he hasn't been able to care for them properly. I have been buying food for them. They need more attention and to be taken out more often. He has been talking about finding them a new home since last summer. But I guess he just decided and it is done now. ????????????
> 
> Happy to have my Deuce dog☺


So glad that Deuce is still with you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Are you knitting it from a photo, or a pattern? If it's from a photo, can you post it? Maybe one of us can figure out the crochet edge for you from the photo. I think it's very pretty now!


Thank you Tami it was from a picture and I've finished it now


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...he is fixing the door right now (Mon. morning). He's made a run to the hardware store as I am typing to get some longer bolts/screws/or something needed. Now to see if he will clean up his mess when he finishes. Probably not but I love him and will deal with it. Funny how when he does for others he is very timely and cleans up after himself; just the opposite if it is for us.
> Kind of like the "cobbler's kids have no shoes" syndrome. LOL.


I;m glad it's getting fixed!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> If anyone has some Addi Clicks to try out, could you bring them?
> 
> I have testings set up for:
> Interchangeable:
> ...


I don't have any Addi Clicks, but I do have some Knit Picks interchangables, both in the wood and the nickle, though most of my sunburst wooden ones have disappeared! I can bring those if you like.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> He even cleaned up after himself! I was so pleased. My eye is not swollen now, just a scab over the cut and a little discolored.
> Thanks for asking.


 :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I don't have any Addi Clicks, but I do have some Knit Picks interchangables, both in the wood and the nickle, though most of my sunburst wooden ones have disappeared! I can bring those if you like.


Thanks; I have those already represented in the testings. I think Addi's interchangeables are the only ones I'm missing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My Mum loved her Ceramics class that she took up two or so years before she had her stroke. The dish/plate is one of her's. The wedding photo is me and Fale 13th February, 1993, in the Rose Garden, at the Botanic Gardens- no longer in existence- it is where the Visitors Centre now is, wearing the dress and suit I sewed. The Sampler is the cross stitch I did with Mwyffanwy's dates, not knowing at the time that Victorian and earlier women frequently commemorated their dead children thus. The pebble was painted by Bronwen. She is instinctively a miniaturist.


Beautiful! Work and photo!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wow, I feel exhausted just reading that.


Me, too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> ...and I've been sidetracked and haven't gotten back to the sock I started on them. I wasn't having ladders but kind of stumped on how to do the toe using them. Will give them a go still later.


I would just pretend they are double points, and arrange the stitches so that the decreases would be on each end of the needles, if possible. I have not tried them, but should work. If you haven't finished them by KAP, bring them with you. We will figure it out!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful and meaningful keepsakes Julie. Thanks for sharing.
> The daffodils are so cheery and very welcome.
> Was the early off person so have gotten to the meat shop and have some sliced ham for Sunday's dinner. Now I have to find an easy glaze for it as it has none now. Suggestions?


Cherry or pineapple jam?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm loving the basting spray!


I haven't tried that. I will keep it in mind if I am ever silly enough to do another one!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> tami_ohio said:
> 
> 
> > Can you get the really big safety pins? I prefer those on the odd occasion that I do a lap quilt
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Making the bunny from a square, and a little disappointed with my first try. I think it may have something to do with the stuffing. I also think it needs a little weight to help it sit up. I'm making them for Easter lunch with my travel buddies and other friends. I am going to put them in a paper plate basket with grass and candy. I was hoping that they would turn out good enough to keep for next year. I'll just wait and see.
> 
> I need help turning my pics! I hope someone will share so I can fix it or not let it happen again!


Cute! Find some pebbles to put in them for weight.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And we have seen how beautifully you sew, the christening dress was amazing.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looks like you need to round the body more. They look like they might be the ones I do at times so I've put one in for you to look at. Try moving the tail further up the back so that the body can be flattened.
> Forgot to attach the photo! So will refind it and try again.


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

these are some funny business signs. especially the last one.

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=25406


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just for a visit - Heidi thinks he will be back in the new season also - her rational is he hasn't found a girl friend or a wife yet so he might as well come back. lol --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Just for a visit or to stay? Re: Lamar on Criminal Minds


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> these are some funny business signs. especially the last one.
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=25406


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, great sweater. Sorry your pups have to be rehomed but you certainly don't need to have to care for more than Deuce


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful baby jacket. Sending you lots and lots of {{{{{HUGS}}}}} concerning the pups. Time to cuddle up with Deuce.


gagesmom said:


> Just finished Billie premature baby jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry
> 
> Sad day today. Greg took the pups down to the Guelph Humane Society. Though my heart is broken I will never see my boys again I know they have a chance for a better and happier life. So feeling lower then a worms belly button. But it is a chance the dogs deserve.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That looks delicious, Mel!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> If I could kick myself I would . I have been trying to do some crochet and I've struggled for the last couple of hours with something that should have taken 30 minutes at the most . I blamed the yarn and used every made up name I could think of as it wouldn't move and kept getting caught . Son burst out laughing at how inventive I got also said I need anger management class ????. Suddenly about 15 minutes ago the light went on in the empty attic space and I thought what if it's the hook , swapped for another one and finished in 10 minutes , could have saved myself a sore finger . Will now get back to trying to kick myself


 :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm06: :sm06: Sounds so like something I would do.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And I am so naughty.....I ordered Knitter's Pride Cubics Platina Deluxe Interchangeable Needle Set last night. Price was too good and was needing some retail therapy. I did find that there was a discussion on the digest about the Addi Clicks that I was curious about and what I was questioning was answered. I'll have my new ones with me most likely at the KAP so folks can give them a try if your Knitter's Pride are not cubics. Heck....I most likely have all my needles with me. Just call me a Knitting needle hound!


tami_ohio said:


> I don't have any Addi Clicks, but I do have some Knit Picks interchangables, both in the wood and the nickle, though most of my sunburst wooden ones have disappeared! I can bring those if you like.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I also love the basting spray. Use is lots with quilting and with machine embroidery work.


tami_ohio said:


> I haven't tried that. I will keep it in mind if I am ever silly enough to do another one!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really enjoyed those Sam. Put a smile on my face.


thewren said:


> these are some funny business signs. especially the last one.
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=25406


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I don't have any Addi Clicks, but I do have some Knit Picks interchangables, both in the wood and the nickle, though most of my sunburst wooden ones have disappeared! I can bring those if you like.


I love my wooden ones, but I tried out the nickel when they had a special promo price for the tips, and actually (though I've not had other metal needles I liked) I think I prefer the nickel. They are super smooth!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

tami_ohio said:


> Cherry or pineapple jam?


Good ideas! Was trying to decide the same thing myself!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Melody, my heart breaks for you. I know you need to grieve, but knowing they will have a good life should bring some comfort. Hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaw so cute. They are like a sponge taking in all the words. :sm11:


They sure are! It's so fun listening to them. I was amazed st how much and how clear Arriana speaks. Very adult sounding!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And I am so naughty.....I ordered Knitter's Pride Cubics Platina Deluxe Interchangeable Needle Set last night. Price was too good and was needing some retail therapy. I did find that there was a discussion on the digest about the Addi Clicks that I was curious about and what I was questioning was answered. I'll have my new ones with me most likely at the KAP so folks can give them a try if your Knitter's Pride are not cubics. Heck....I most likely have all my needles with me. Just call me a Knitting needle hound!


Those are my new favorite needles. I have a pair already set up for the needle testing! I ordered the Addi Click "trial" set for us to try out too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sleep well! My roof is tiled so has to be very heavy before you hear it.
> 
> By the way, Sajad (Nasir's oldest) was up on the roof a couple of days ago, he has put Silicone around the chimney, and cleared the gutters above my window- there was a tremendous amount of mud etc.


That's good!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

WooooHooooo!!!!!' Our Cleveland Indians have won their home opening game!!!!! Not big on sports but good to see!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished Billie premature baby jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry
> 
> Sad day today. Greg took the pups down to the Guelph Humane Society. Though my heart is broken I will never see my boys again I know they have a chance for a better and happier life. So feeling lower then a worms belly button. But it is a chance the dogs deserve.


Mel, I'm so sorry to hear that. I know how you love those dogs.

Edit: I'm glad that didn't include Deuce; at first, I thought he was gone too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished Billie premature baby jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry
> 
> Sad day today. Greg took the pups down to the Guelph Humane Society. Though my heart is broken I will never see my boys again I know they have a chance for a better and happier life. So feeling lower then a worms belly button. But it is a chance the dogs deserve.


So sorry Mel, I know that that was hard for you both, I hope that they find a wonderful home with room to run, and maybe you'll be able to visit eventually, so glad that you will still have Deuce with you and Gage.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Mushroom/broccoli stir fry and chicken recipes sound easy and good. Have bookmarked those for future meals.

Sounds like Heidi's kitchen reno is quite a project. Picking colours is quite a chore. Hope everything works out the way she wants.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Well, God bless Iresha. I didn't realize she had the week off. But she came into the office to see me.we chatted about an hour. She is Buddhist and her practice is called Compassionate Doctors. I am so blessed. She ordered about ten tubes of blood work, Thiamine and B Complex vitamins. I'll see her next Friday.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, hug yourself, you figured it out!
Gwen, you deserve the retail therapy! How is your eye?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> If I could kick myself I would . I have been trying to do some crochet and I've struggled for the last couple of hours with something that should have taken 30 minutes at the most . I blamed the yarn and used every made up name I could think of as it wouldn't move and kept getting caught . Son burst out laughing at how inventive I got also said I need anger management class ????. Suddenly about 15 minutes ago the light went on in the empty attic space and I thought what if it's the hook , swapped for another one and finished in 10 minutes , could have saved myself a sore finger . Will now get back to trying to kick myself


LOL! It's amazing how that happens.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well, God bless Iresha. I didn't realize she had the week off. But she came into the office to see me.we chatted about an hour. She is Buddhist and her practice is called Compassionate Doctors. I am so blessed. She ordered about ten tubes of blood work, Thiamine and B Complex vitamins. I'll see her next Friday.


She's definitely a keeper for sure, it's not very often at all that a doctor will come in on their time off and then to spend a good amount of time chatting with you is even better. I certainly hope she is able to give you some good answers with all that blood, hopefully nothing that need cause worry.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well caught up again, now to knitting again.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Finished tonight. 
Angus baby hat by Marianna Mel on Ravelry


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful baby hat. I have just downloaded the pattern to send to my sis. 
So sorry about the puppies, but hoping they will find a new good home.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That really is something now the shorter the season, the longer the days....making up for the difference in growing time. I had forgotten that part of the equation. It always amazes me how quickly things grow once they get started. It almost seems you can see them growing and often the difference in just one night is amazing.


Like watching the grass grow or hear the corn rustle as it grows after a good rain!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Finished tonight.
> Angus baby hat by Marianna Mel on Ravelry


Nice hat.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Greg did bring home the dogs Julie about 2 yrs ago or so. But since I have left he hasn't been able to care for them properly. I have been buying food for them. They need more attention and to be taken out more often. He has been talking about finding them a new home since last summer. But I guess he just decided and it is done now. ????????????
> 
> Happy to have my Deuce dog☺


I was so concerned that Deuce was one of the dogs, but I see that you are keeping him! Yea!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Finished tonight.
> Angus baby hat by Marianna Mel on Ravelry


I really like that hat! I may have to look it up!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, Julie and I just got home from seniors meeting and had to can going to the Gardens as the cyclone is bearing down on us and it's absolutely bucketing down. We both got soaked to the skin trying to get to the car from the hall. The roads are getting flooded all round the town so driving was a bit hazardous. Whew it's good to be home and checked that all is ok and no water inside.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Greg did bring home the dogs Julie about 2 yrs ago or so. But since I have left he hasn't been able to care for them properly. I have been buying food for them. They need more attention and to be taken out more often. He has been talking about finding them a new home since last summer. But I guess he just decided and it is done now. ????????????
> 
> Happy to have my Deuce dog☺


That is sad. I am glad Deuce will see out his days with you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Beautiful! Work and photo!


Thanks :sm24:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am so grateful for all of you. ❤❤❤❤

Feeling sad tonight but it is the best thing. Now they have the opportunity to bring happiness to another family. ☺

Off to bed.???? See you all tomorrow ????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is sad. I am glad Deuce will see out his days with you.


Thank you Julie. I am glad too☺


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, Julie and I just got home from seniors meeting and had to can going to the Gardens as the cyclone is bearing down on us and it's absolutely bucketing down. We both got soaked to the skin trying to get to the car from the hall. The roads are getting flooded all round the town so driving was a bit hazardous. Whew it's good to be home and checked that all is ok and no water inside.


I guess you have to stay in again! You have really had the storms! Be safe!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I guess you have to stay in again! You have really had the storms! Be safe!


Thank you Pammie, at least it's not cold, just very wet and humid. Tomorrow is supposed to be the brunt of it coming in. 
An Easter weekend of staying home, knitting, board games, tv, Chocolate!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Re: Mel's baby hat
I just looked at the pattern and wanted to let you know that I liked the multi colors that you use! Well done!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, thank you, Iresha is one in a million and I am truly blessed to have her as my friend and doctor. She is just ruling out stuff like lupus, to make sure I don't have it. Course told the blood tech she was going to make me anemic. 
Mel, love the colors, I'm a sucker for baby blue and white.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

As Fan has said it has been pouring down today- parts of the city are flooded, including my back garden, but so far not my window (but I better not push my luck on that one). It was like a river running on my driveway. We both got very wet on the way home- it is difficult getting my stroller to fit in the back seat, and the rain was just bucketing down. It may be worse tomorrow.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> Finished tonight.
> Angus baby hat by Marianna Mel on Ravelry[/quote
> 
> That is very nice Mel and lovely colors.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, Julie and I just got home from seniors meeting and had to can going to the Gardens as the cyclone is bearing down on us and it's absolutely bucketing down. We both got soaked to the skin trying to get to the car from the hall. The roads are getting flooded all round the town so driving was a bit hazardous. Whew it's good to be home and checked that all is ok and no water inside.


So glad you both are safe and sound!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> I am so grateful for all of you. ❤❤❤❤
> 
> Feeling sad tonight but it is the best thing. Now they have the opportunity to bring happiness to another family. ☺
> 
> Off to bed.???? See you all tomorrow ????


Hugs for you, Mel.♡


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, thank you, Iresha is one in a million and I am truly blessed to have her as my friend and doctor. She is just ruling out stuff like lupus, to make sure I don't have it. Course told the blood tech she was going to make me anemic.
> Mel, love the colors, I'm a sucker for baby blue and white.


Hope all your tests come back with good news. I'm visiting the vampire tomorrow...LOL Then should get my results next week.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Great hat, Mel! You sure keep babies well dressed!

And now...(drum roll please)...I am thrilled to say that the quilting is DONE on the big one! WooHoo! Now for the trimming and binding, which will wait until tomorrow, but wowee am I glad to see that one over with. It's 70 x 78 inches--perhaps a bit bigger than I should try on the machine in the future, but I did it! Pictures as soon as the binding is done. I'm pretty wiped out, though, so am going to sit and relax a few minutes before bed. 

Oh, and DD has asked that hers be quilted in the ditch, so it should go pretty fast once I get started. Yay!

Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm06: :sm06: Sounds so like something I would do.


I couldn't believe the difference yet I couldn't see anything wrong with the first hook I used. Luckily I had another in that size


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

oneapril said:


> So glad you both are safe and sound!


Thank you, it was a relief to get home, and have a nice warm shower and a hot cuppa to make me feel better.
Stu came home with a very wet shirt, luckily he had a dry one in the ute to change into. He got soaked going from the ute into a hardware store this afternoon.
Decided to do some cross stitching on my Darth Vader project, and had completed 100 stitches, then realised it was on the wrong part of the pattern.????????
Splash splash into the frog pond!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, Julie and I just got home from seniors meeting and had to can going to the Gardens as the cyclone is bearing down on us and it's absolutely bucketing down. We both got soaked to the skin trying to get to the car from the hall. The roads are getting flooded all round the town so driving was a bit hazardous. Whew it's good to be home and checked that all is ok and no water inside.


Glad you both made it home safely . You are sure getting some nasty weather . Apart from the odd sprinkle of rain haven't seen rain here in weeks . Had that flash heavy storm that caused flooding all around us but nothing were we actually live


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> As Fan has said it has been pouring down today- parts of the city are flooded, including my back garden, but so far not my window (but I better not push my luck on that one). It was like a river running on my driveway. We both got very wet on the way home- it is difficult getting my stroller to fit in the back seat, and the rain was just bucketing down. It may be worse tomorrow.


Is your house staying dry Julie?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Finished tonight.
> Angus baby hat by Marianna Mel on Ravelry


That is a very sweet little hat.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, Julie and I just got home from seniors meeting and had to can going to the Gardens as the cyclone is bearing down on us and it's absolutely bucketing down. We both got soaked to the skin trying to get to the car from the hall. The roads are getting flooded all round the town so driving was a bit hazardous. Whew it's good to be home and checked that all is ok and no water inside.


Wow, I'm so glad that Julie rides to Seniors meeting with you now, it would have been awful had she needed to catch buses or something with that kind of rain. 
Definitely sounds like a good indoor Easter weekend.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, thank you, Iresha is one in a million and I am truly blessed to have her as my friend and doctor. She is just ruling out stuff like lupus, to make sure I don't have it. Course told the blood tech she was going to make me anemic.
> Mel, love the colors, I'm a sucker for baby blue and white.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As Fan has said it has been pouring down today- parts of the city are flooded, including my back garden, but so far not my window (but I better not push my luck on that one). It was like a river running on my driveway. We both got very wet on the way home- it is difficult getting my stroller to fit in the back seat, and the rain was just bucketing down. It may be worse tomorrow.


I do hope you are not planning on going anywhere tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I spent the evening knitting on my 2nd MOCK pattern that I'm doing, finished clue 2 on the first sock, tomorrow I'll try to get the 2nd sock at least that far. 
Went to spinning before knit group and boy can I feel my legs after all I did yesterday, but it's all good, I feel like I've actually worked my body a bit. 
I'm off to bed, Julie and Fan, stay dry, and anyone else that are in any stormy areas. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Kaye, did you order your sock KALs? I broke down and joined the LOOPS club. Rather expensive, but the first set I got has beautiful yarn. Haven't started it yet, but it is pretty. Doing it for a year, and then we will see. That may be enough.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, Kudoos! Magnífico! Awaiting pics. Praying your blood work will come back ok too. I'm not worried about mine. It is what it is, I just want to start feeling human again.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, Julie and I just got home from seniors meeting and had to can going to the Gardens as the cyclone is bearing down on us and it's absolutely bucketing down. We both got soaked to the skin trying to get to the car from the hall. The roads are getting flooded all round the town so driving was a bit hazardous. Whew it's good to be home and checked that all is ok and no water inside.


I'm glad you are both home safe & hope you stay that way


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hope all your tests come back with good news. I'm visiting the vampire tomorrow...LOL Then should get my results next week.


????????when I went to tech school they sold tshirts with a vampire on them & med lab tech program monogram????????

I hope both you & Joy get good results from your tests


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Great hat, Mel! You sure keep babies well dressed!
> 
> And now...(drum roll please)...I am thrilled to say that the quilting is DONE on the big one! WooHoo! Now for the trimming and binding, which will wait until tomorrow, but wowee am I glad to see that one over with. It's 70 x 78 inches--perhaps a bit bigger than I should try on the machine in the future, but I did it! Pictures as soon as the binding is done. I'm pretty wiped out, though, so am going to sit and relax a few minutes before bed.
> 
> ...


????????looking forward to photos


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I started on that bear from the pattern I posted, it's coming together nicely, you start at the top of the head & work down. I've got the head & neck done but must stuff the head before I continue. I think I'm going to Lloydminster tomorrow so then I can stuff it & continue. So far I'm impressed. Since I couldn't go farther on the bear, I made his little sweater. I can see that may be a good way to use some "bits "

The wind is really howling tonight, it's supposed to be wet & cool, down to -11C/12F until Sunday, I hope not too many calves come until it gets a little nicer. It's not too cold but if the bedding is wet the poor little ones will be chilled.

Melody, lovely little hat


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> WooooHooooo!!!!!' Our Cleveland Indians have won their home opening game!!!!! Not big on sports but good to see!


Cubs fan so good for the Cleveland team against the White Sox.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, Julie and I just got home from seniors meeting and had to can going to the Gardens as the cyclone is bearing down on us and it's absolutely bucketing down. We both got soaked to the skin trying to get to the car from the hall. The roads are getting flooded all round the town so driving was a bit hazardous. Whew it's good to be home and checked that all is ok and no water inside.


Good news. It's been raining here the lasr two days also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Is your house staying dry Julie?


Thanks Sonja- so far all okay.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I do hope you are not planning on going anywhere tomorrow.


There are one or two things I had mean't to do today, but didn't because of the downpour. But it will be a wait and see operation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I spent the evening knitting on my 2nd MOCK pattern that I'm doing, finished clue 2 on the first sock, tomorrow I'll try to get the 2nd sock at least that far.
> Went to spinning before knit group and boy can I feel my legs after all I did yesterday, but it's all good, I feel like I've actually worked my body a bit.
> I'm off to bed, Julie and Fan, stay dry, and anyone else that are in any stormy areas.
> Sweet dreams.


Thanks !


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you are both home safe & hope you stay that way


It's quiet presently but the forecast says it could be as bad as the storm that downed the Wahine Ferry in 1968. We should have three days food and water and are warned there may well be power outages.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sleep well! My roof is tiled so has to be very heavy before you hear it.
> 
> By the way, Sajad (Nasir's oldest) was up on the roof a couple of days ago, he has put Silicone around the chimney, and cleared the gutters above my window- there was a tremendous amount of mud etc.


Hopefully that will fix the leaks- sounds like it will be tested in the next few days.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Another lovely rabbit , they must be multiplying ð


Mines from 2012! (only know the year becuase of finding it yesterday).

These posts reminded me that I had some rabbits and that maybe I could give Elizabeth one for Easter. Thought I only had the ones from a square but found this one (which may the same pattern as yours). Had eggs for her parents but as she doesn't yet eat chocolate not for her (probably next year I suspect) so a bunny is good for her. Looks rather long! Well real bunnies can look very long too


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Don't think I have ever saw a house with a tin roof, that definitely would make a racket


I love the sound of rain on a tin roof. Ours is tin (well a modern version of tin not sure if they are still actually tin). A lot of our houses have tin roofs rather than tiles.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've seen those but didn't realize they would be so easy


A great project for new knitters- especially children. As are slippers made from a square. Both much better than starting with a scarf which never seems to finish (not so bad if try different stitches but then they can look funny).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I remember Oprah did one of her shows about that several years ago, I had hoped that they had made forward strides so that is was not so common anymore, but sounds like that didn't happen, so sad, I don't know how any mother could do that to her babies.


Getting married is the only option for most girls in those countries- and they won't get a husband if they don't have it done. So for mothers who have no education etc it is one of those things you have do to your daughter to give them the best chance in life.
But yes it is slowly becoming less common.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished Billie premature baby jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry
> 
> Sad day today. Greg took the pups down to the Guelph Humane Society. Though my heart is broken I will never see my boys again I know they have a chance for a better and happier life. So feeling lower then a worms belly button. But it is a chance the dogs deserve.


That a nice little jacket.
Sad about the pups but hopefully they will find lovely homes.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Here is my little vest think I've settled on these little flowers to go on the front


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> The bunnies are all cute--will try to remember to get a picture of my chicken I sewed, too.


I meant to comment last night how cute all the bunnies are. Will be looking for a picture of your chicken also. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well, God bless Iresha. I didn't realize she had the week off. But she came into the office to see me.we chatted about an hour. She is Buddhist and her practice is called Compassionate Doctors. I am so blessed. She ordered about ten tubes of blood work, Thiamine and B Complex vitamins. I'll see her next Friday.


Well that was great service indeed. Hopefully the bloods will show something that can be easily addressed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, Julie and I just got home from seniors meeting and had to can going to the Gardens as the cyclone is bearing down on us and it's absolutely bucketing down. We both got soaked to the skin trying to get to the car from the hall. The roads are getting flooded all round the town so driving was a bit hazardous. Whew it's good to be home and checked that all is ok and no water inside.


Sounds like it is just as well you didn't go on the trip to the gardens- you may have been floating home. Sounds like the work at Julie's place is being tested out already.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, thank you, Iresha is one in a million and I am truly blessed to have her as my friend and doctor. She is just ruling out stuff like lupus, to make sure I don't have it. Course told the blood tech she was going to make me anemic.
> Mel, love the colors, I'm a sucker for baby blue and white.


And I guess with auto immune issues already you would be more likely to get it. Hopefully not.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As Fan has said it has been pouring down today- parts of the city are flooded, including my back garden, but so far not my window (but I better not push my luck on that one). It was like a river running on my driveway. We both got very wet on the way home- it is difficult getting my stroller to fit in the back seat, and the rain was just bucketing down. It may be worse tomorrow.


Sounds like you will be having a quite Easter (or is the rain meant to be gone by Friday?)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Got a phone call from a brother yesterday asking if I could stay at their place over Easter as they are away and the dogs and horses need feeding. Hopefully feeding the horses just means throwing hay in the paddock! And maybe walking the dogs- now that will be interesting!
So going with David and Maryanne. They both have study to do so I will just have to sit around and knit! What a tough way to spend a couple of days. Will go Friday afternoon after church and a church lunch and return Monday morning in time for my birthday Dolphin cruise and visiting my favourite hand dyer. But leaves 2 full days there which is nice. They are in the country but only about an hour drive away.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Great hat, Mel! You sure keep babies well dressed!
> 
> And now...(drum roll please)...I am thrilled to say that the quilting is DONE on the big one! WooHoo! Now for the trimming and binding, which will wait until tomorrow, but wowee am I glad to see that one over with. It's 70 x 78 inches--perhaps a bit bigger than I should try on the machine in the future, but I did it! Pictures as soon as the binding is done. I'm pretty wiped out, though, so am going to sit and relax a few minutes before bed.
> 
> ...


Well done- that is the hard work done is it?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Well, God bless Iresha. I didn't realize she had the week off. But she came into the office to see me.we chatted about an hour. She is Buddhist and her practice is called Compassionate Doctors. I am so blessed. She ordered about ten tubes of blood work, Thiamine and B Complex vitamins. I'll see her next Friday.


That is good service Joy , hope she can find out and help you to feel well again


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's quiet presently but the forecast says it could be as bad as the storm that downed the Wahine Ferry in 1968. We should have three days food and water and are warned there may well be power outages.


Sounds like it could be really severe with those recommendations. A time when having a bath would be good to have water for things like the toilet rather than having to use drinking water.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my little vest think I've settled on these little flowers to go on the front


That looks great- I like the edging and think that the white is a great choice. The flowers lift it just enough without taking away from the rest of the work you did. Well done on working it out.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished Billie premature baby jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry
> 
> Sad day today. Greg took the pups down to the Guelph Humane Society. Though my heart is broken I will never see my boys again I know they have a chance for a better and happier life. So feeling lower then a worms belly button. But it is a chance the dogs deserve.


Cute jacket. Sad about the dogs, I hope they go to a good home.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Mines from 2012! (only know the year becuase of finding it yesterday).
> 
> These posts reminded me that I had some rabbits and that maybe I could give Elizabeth one for Easter. Thought I only had the ones from a square but found this one (which may the same pattern as yours). Had eggs for her parents but as she doesn't yet eat chocolate not for her (probably next year I suspect) so a bunny is good for her. Looks rather long! Well real bunnies can look very long too


A rabbit is a good idea better than chocolate . DIL s nephew is now 3 and allowed some as a treat so now thinks that he should have some every day . I have a sneaky suspicion that his grandad ( DIL s father ) is his chocolate alli


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I love the sound of rain on a tin roof. Ours is tin (well a modern version of tin not sure if they are still actually tin). A lot of our houses have tin roofs rather than tiles.


I was thinking of the old tin roofs that people here used to have on garages they made quite a racket when it rained


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A rabbit is a good idea better than chocolate . DIL s nephew is now 3 and allowed some as a treat so now thinks that he should have some every day . I have a sneaky suspicion that his grandad ( DIL s father ) is his chocolate alli


Until she is looking for things like this I won't be giving them to her. Once she looks for them - well I just might spoil her at times :sm02:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Well, God bless Iresha. I didn't realize she had the week off. But she came into the office to see me.we chatted about an hour. She is Buddhist and her practice is called Compassionate Doctors. I am so blessed. She ordered about ten tubes of blood work, Thiamine and B Complex vitamins. I'll see her next Friday.


She sounds like a very nice and caring doctor. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, Julie and I just got home from seniors meeting and had to can going to the Gardens as the cyclone is bearing down on us and it's absolutely bucketing down. We both got soaked to the skin trying to get to the car from the hall. The roads are getting flooded all round the town so driving was a bit hazardous. Whew it's good to be home and checked that all is ok and no water inside.


Oh golly. Stay safe both of you. Terrible trying to drive in those conditions. :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's quiet presently but the forecast says it could be as bad as the storm that downed the Wahine Ferry in 1968. We should have three days food and water and are warned there may well be power outages.


Hoping it doesnt get as bad as that. Take care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Mines from 2012! (only know the year becuase of finding it yesterday).
> 
> These posts reminded me that I had some rabbits and that maybe I could give Elizabeth one for Easter. Thought I only had the ones from a square but found this one (which may the same pattern as yours). Had eggs for her parents but as she doesn't yet eat chocolate not for her (probably next year I suspect) so a bunny is good for her. Looks rather long! Well real bunnies can look very long too


Cute bunny. I am sure Elizabeth will love it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my little vest think I've settled on these little flowers to go on the front


wonderful job!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my little vest think I've settled on these little flowers to go on the front


Beautiful work! I really like the edging you used, it has finished it off lovely. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Got a phone call from a brother yesterday asking if I could stay at their place over Easter as they are away and the dogs and horses need feeding. Hopefully feeding the horses just means throwing hay in the paddock! And maybe walking the dogs- now that will be interesting!
> So going with David and Maryanne. They both have study to do so I will just have to sit around and knit! What a tough way to spend a couple of days. Will go Friday afternoon after church and a church lunch and return Monday morning in time for my birthday Dolphin cruise and visiting my favourite hand dyer. But leaves 2 full days there which is nice. They are in the country but only about an hour drive away.


Enjoy your couple of days away. And wow a Dolphin Cruise for your birthday. Fantastic. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Cute bunny. I am sure Elizabeth will love it.


Not yet I don't think- though I may be wrong. But as it was knitted ages ago its no great loss if she doesn't.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Enjoy your couple of days away. And wow a Dolphin Cruise for your birthday. Fantastic. :sm11:


They are a very reasonable price ($20 for 2 hour cruise with a main course or another $5 for dessert and coffee. And then 25% off as both Vick and I have Entertainment cards). As Maryanne pointed out it is a birthday so we should have dessert! And 2 minutes walk away is my yarn lady who I need to see (I do need to to pick up the yarn that will be ready for me that is part of Maryanne's Christmas present from last year. And mine present was to get my own choice of sock yarn each 2 months from her and I didn't go in February. So I will be increasing my stash Monday!
So it makes for a lovely day for me and the others will enjoy it. And Elizabeth will like it if we see dolphins. Mind you she will get more excited by the birds I suspect.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Enjoy your couple of days away. And wow a Dolphin Cruise for your birthday. Fantastic. :sm11:


And they have good internet (better than ours in fact. They are on the NBN and find it great).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hopefully that will fix the leaks- sounds like it will be tested in the next few days.


The silicone on the chimney is not totally successful- but neither is it as bad as it was. So far the bedroom is okay, but as Fan saw, the gutters were just not coping with the amount of rain. The amount that was streaming down the driveway was almost like the rains may have been for Noah's Flood!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Mines from 2012! (only know the year becuase of finding it yesterday).
> 
> These posts reminded me that I had some rabbits and that maybe I could give Elizabeth one for Easter. Thought I only had the ones from a square but found this one (which may the same pattern as yours). Had eggs for her parents but as she doesn't yet eat chocolate not for her (probably next year I suspect) so a bunny is good for her. Looks rather long! Well real bunnies can look very long too


And all the best rabbits are purple, of course!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I love the sound of rain on a tin roof. Ours is tin (well a modern version of tin not sure if they are still actually tin). A lot of our houses have tin roofs rather than tiles.


Definitely not tin now adays- some sort of Galvanised Steel I think.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my little vest think I've settled on these little flowers to go on the front


My word, that is so lovely, Sonja!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:



> Sounds like you will be having a quite Easter (or is the rain meant to be gone by Friday?)


Most of the weekend - Rain, chance downpours / thunderstorms, ease evening. Severe gale southwest from afternoon gust 120 km / h in exposed places. Just copied this from the forecast. One comment I heard is that it is as intense as the 1968 storm that downed the Wahine Ferry at the entrance to Wellington Harbour.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds like it could be really severe with those recommendations. A time when having a bath would be good to have water for things like the toilet rather than having to use drinking water.


Only snag there is that it is an over-bath shower- I have a couple of water containers that I just may have to broach. They are supposed to hold enough for 72 hours. They have warned to have a 3 day supply of food, in case of power cuts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hoping it doesnt get as bad as that. Take care.


We have had so much go wrong in recent years, they are obviously not taking chances! Thanks, Cathy!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The silicone on the chimney is not totally successful- but neither is it as bad as it was. So far the bedroom is okay, but as Fan saw, the gutters were just not coping with the amount of rain. The amount that was streaming down the driveway was almost like the rains may have been for Noah's Flood!


My goodness, that is a whole lot of rain when you've already had such bad weather. Oh dear, and I just saw your next post that says you are getting another extreme weather front. I'm afraid Mother Nature is not taking kindly to the change of seasons. Do you have any way of getting to the store to get enough food or do you already have it?

Sorry you and Fan had to miss seeing the gardens and it sounds like it was quite a treacherous drive home. Glad you are both safely home, if not half-drowned. Please stay safe, both of you. Hoping the high winds don't do any damage to your homes. These storms worry me for your safety.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My goodness, that is a whole lot of rain when you've already had such bad weather. Oh dear, and I just saw your next post that says you are getting another extreme weather front. I'm afraid Mother Nature is not taking kindly to the change of seasons. Do you have any way of getting to the store to get enough food or do you already have it?


I am hoping to make an expedition out, tomorrow. Hopefully our payment may be in (early, but it would be useful to have it) The Supermarket will be closed Friday and Sunday. I have enough to survive, but no gas bottles that are current- so no hot drinks- if the worst does happen- like- no power!

Fan and I are made of stern material, Daralene! We'll be okay- just hunker down, and sit it out.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorienna, Kudoos! Magnífico! Awaiting pics. Praying your blood work will come back ok too. I'm not worried about mine. It is what it is, I just want to start feeling human again.


I'm not worried either. This is routine for the physical.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:30 am and it is peaceful here. ☺

I was so tired last night likely from crying. Slept pretty well. 

Rain in a tin roof makes me think about the house we lived in before moving into town to the apartment. Memories☺


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, I see where you have a birthday coming up soon and will be going on a Dolphin Cruise. How special!!!! Glad DH and DD are going with you to care for the animals so you will have time to knit. :sm17:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my little vest think I've settled on these little flowers to go on the front


Gorgeous!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:30 am and it is peaceful here. ☺
> 
> I was so tired last night likely from crying. Slept pretty well.
> 
> Rain in a tin roof makes me think about the house we lived in before moving into town to the apartment. Memories☺


Anything in particular that has brought you to tears?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 9:30 am and it is peaceful here. ☺
> 
> I was so tired last night likely from crying. Slept pretty well.
> 
> Rain in a tin roof makes me think about the house we lived in before moving into town to the apartment. Memories☺


So sorry about the dogs Mel. Sometimes here it is possible to make a one-time visit to see them in their new homes if the new owners agree. I have adopted dogs and had the owners come and see them in our new home for them. It put their minds at ease. At first I thought you had to give up Deuce but see you got to keep him. Whew!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan and Julie, hope the weather doesn't get wilder and y'all stay safe and dry!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my little vest think I've settled on these little flowers to go on the front


That is so sweet. The flowers just give it that extra touch.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Fan and Julie, hope the weather doesn't get wilder and y'all stay safe and dry!


Thanks for those good wishes, Sorlenna! I can hear wind driven rain on the windows.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Got a phone call from a brother yesterday asking if I could stay at their place over Easter as they are away and the dogs and horses need feeding. Hopefully feeding the horses just means throwing hay in the paddock! And maybe walking the dogs- now that will be interesting!
> So going with David and Maryanne. They both have study to do so I will just have to sit around and knit! What a tough way to spend a couple of days. Will go Friday afternoon after church and a church lunch and return Monday morning in time for my birthday Dolphin cruise and visiting my favourite hand dyer. But leaves 2 full days there which is nice. They are in the country but only about an hour drive away.


Hope you don't have to muck out stalls
:sm09: Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well done- that is the hard work done is it?


Yup. Piecing probably took the same amount of time or maybe more--but not as tricky to manipulate the fabric. This turned out heavy!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> They are a very reasonable price ($20 for 2 hour cruise with a main course or another $5 for dessert and coffee. And then 25% off as both Vick and I have Entertainment cards). As Maryanne pointed out it is a birthday so we should have dessert! And 2 minutes walk away is my yarn lady who I need to see (I do need to to pick up the yarn that will be ready for me that is part of Maryanne's Christmas present from last year. And mine present was to get my own choice of sock yarn each 2 months from her and I didn't go in February. So I will be increasing my stash Monday!
> So it makes for a lovely day for me and the others will enjoy it. And Elizabeth will like it if we see dolphins. Mind you she will get more excited by the birds I suspect.


That is very reasonable for a 2 hr cruise. Ours would be more expensive, particularly with food included. I hope you have a great time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I haven't been on much. I don't have much positive to contribute right now but I promise I soon will. Since my potential problems with citizenship, trip to Canada and finding out so many sad things about my uncle and cousin and then for some reason, feeling rejected by father all over again after finding out he may have been in Toronto all this time. Not logical thinking, just emotional. I feel like I am dealing fine with it intellectually but notice I am just feeling very confused. Then my brother being suicidal. This brought back all the emergency trips to Ohio when mom was sick and most in terrible weather where I didn't know if I would even make it there or not. Seems so little they can do to help my brother. He is on "3" new medications, so praying. I'm so glad they have kept him in the hospital for now. My one brother says all he needs is a big dose of Marijuana but who knows what that would do to his brain. I thought this brother was over that type of behavior, but obviously not. When he said all he needed was a big Bud, I thought he meant a buddy and was happy he realized that but my sisters told me that is not what that means, it is marijuana. I know he won't read the Bible as it is too hard for him to read or focus for that long, but I am thinking of recording only the parts that Christ said with pauses between them so he could listen to small sections at a time. Focusing is too hard for him, but this might be possible. Maybe I should check and see if there already is a recording like this. My back has been going out the past 3 mornings and I am not feeling the best to be doing this right now. I made it upstairs to get my knitting and took folded washing up with me and can't believe I came downstairs without it. Guess it is another day to just rest.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> That is very reasonable for a 2 hr cruise. Ours would be more expensive, particularly with food included. I hope you have a great time.


Darowil, I agree with Budasha, very good price. I know there is a difference in our money but it sounds good to me. Will you get to see dolphins or is that just the name of the cruise ship?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I haven't been on much. Since my potential problems with citizenship, trip to Canada and finding out so many sad things about my uncle and cousin and then for some reason, feeling rejected by father after finding out he may have been in Toronto all this time. Not logical thinking, just emotional. I feel like I am dealing fine with it intellectually but notice I am just feeling very confused. Then my brother being suicidal. This brought back all the emergency trips to Ohio when mom was sick and most in terrible weather where I didn't know if I would even make it there or not. Seems so little they can do to help my brother. He is on "3" new medications, so praying. I'm so glad they have kept him in the hospital for now. I know he won't read the Bible as it is too hard for him to read or focus for that long, but I am thinking of recording only the parts that Christ said with pauses between them so he could listen to small sections at a time. Focusing is too hard for him, but this might be possible. Maybe I should check and see if there already is a recording like this. My back has been going out the past 3 mornings and I am not feeling the best to be doing this right now. I made it upstairs to get my knitting and took folded washing up with me and can't believe I came downstairs without it. Guess it is another day to just rest.


That sounds like just what I would do- forget to fetch my knitting, I am sorry the getting upstairs is so hard for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The silicone on the chimney is not totally successful- but neither is it as bad as it was. So far the bedroom is okay, but as Fan saw, the gutters were just not coping with the amount of rain. The amount that was streaming down the driveway was almost like the rains may have been for Noah's Flood!


Not good news that the leak isn't fixed. I'm sorry to hear that you're getting such a storm. Is this normal for you when the season changes or something extraordinary? I hope it isn't as severe as forecasted. Please stay safe and dry.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds like just what I would do- forget to fetch my knitting, I am sorry the getting upstairs is so hard for you.


Thanks Julie. I'm off for now to get more comfy. Have a wonderful day when it gets to be daytime for you, in spite of that terrible weather.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Not good news that the leak isn't fixed. I'm sorry to hear that you're getting such a storm. Is this normal for you when the season changes or something extraordinary? I hope it isn't as severe as forecasted. Please stay safe and dry.


One forecaster is saying it's not been this bad since 1968. But there was also Cyclone Bola in March 1988. I may head out tomorrow to stock up on a few items. Depends when the Phlebotomist gets here!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am hoping to make an expedition out, tomorrow. Hopefully our payment may be in (early, but it would be useful to have it) The Supermarket will be closed Friday and Sunday. I have enough to survive, but no gas bottles that are current- so no hot drinks- if the worst does happen- like- no power!
> 
> Fan and I are made of stern material, Daralene! We'll be okay- just hunker down, and sit it out.


I'm glad you have Ringo with you. It's more fun to hunker down when not totally alone. I agree, you are made of stern stuff. It sure would be nice to have something hot to drink though. Hope you get out tomorrow!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I haven't been on much. I don't have much positive to contribute right now but I promise I soon will. Since my potential problems with citizenship, trip to Canada and finding out so many sad things about my uncle and cousin and then for some reason, feeling rejected by father all over again after finding out he may have been in Toronto all this time. Not logical thinking, just emotional. I feel like I am dealing fine with it intellectually but notice I am just feeling very confused. Then my brother being suicidal. This brought back all the emergency trips to Ohio when mom was sick and most in terrible weather where I didn't know if I would even make it there or not. Seems so little they can do to help my brother. He is on "3" new medications, so praying. I'm so glad they have kept him in the hospital for now. My one brother says all he needs is a big dose of Marijuana but who knows what that would do to his brain. I thought this brother was over that type of behavior, but obviously not. When he said all he needed was a big Bud, I thought he meant a buddy and was happy he realized that but my sisters told me that is not what that means, it is marijuana. I know he won't read the Bible as it is too hard for him to read or focus for that long, but I am thinking of recording only the parts that Christ said with pauses between them so he could listen to small sections at a time. Focusing is too hard for him, but this might be possible. Maybe I should check and see if there already is a recording like this. My back has been going out the past 3 mornings and I am not feeling the best to be doing this right now. I made it upstairs to get my knitting and took folded washing up with me and can't believe I came downstairs without it. Guess it is another day to just rest.


Sorry that you're feeling so down. Hope your back eases soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Julie. I'm off for now to get more comfy. Have a wonderful day when it gets to be daytime for you, in spite of that terrible weather.


I am hanging around to check the bank- if there is a deposit it should show up by 2 a.m.. I do hope you find a comfy spot, what will you do?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am hanging around to check the bank- if there is a deposit it should show up by 2 a.m.. I do hope you find a comfy spot, what will you do?


I'll do my laser, drink water and decaf coffee and watch some tv. I'm watching a movie about Pres. George Bush Jr. My but he had a misspent youth. I already knew this but something to see it visually. Yesterday I watched movies by Bette Davis and earlier, Olivia DeHaviland. I'm enjoying the older movies more than I do the new ones. Hoping your deposit arrives.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm glad you have Ringo with you.  It's more fun to hunker down when not totally alone. I agree, you are made of stern stuff. It sure would be nice to have something hot to drink though. Hope you get out tomorrow!


Thanks Daralene- I am glad to have my little companion. That was the worst part of the 11 hour powercut I went through a couple of months ago- no hot coffee, or food. And no Internet. I am glad my base phone works without power, just not the cordless extension!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds like just what I would do- forget to fetch my knitting, I am sorry the getting upstairs is so hard for you.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Although I must say, it is hard to believe you would forget your knitting. Whenever I think of you it is with your knitting in your hands. A lovely thought for sure, but the forgetting part might be for something else. :sm17:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Daralene- I am glad to have my little companion. That was the worst part of the 11 hour powercut I went through a couple of months ago- no hot coffee, or food. And no Internet. I am glad my base phone works without power, just not the cordless extension!


Yes, important to have a phone for sure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'll do my laser, drink water and decaf coffee and watch some tv. I'm watching a movie about Pres. George Bush Jr. My but he had a misspent youth. I already knew this but something to see it visually. Yesterday I watched movies by Bette Davis and earlier, Olivia DeHaviland. I'm enjoying the older movies more than I do the new ones. Hoping your deposit arrives.


Thought it would be something visual!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Although I must say, it is hard to believe you would forget your knitting. Whenever I think of you it is with your knitting in your hands. A lovely thought for sure, but the forgetting part might be for something else. :sm17:


That is probably why I have my knitting at both ends of the house, because I would forget! I carry dad's Swiss Army knife so I always have tool kit including scissors at my side!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, important to have a phone for sure.


 :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is probably why I have my knitting at both ends of the house, because I would forget! I carry dad's Swiss Army knife so I always have tool kit including scissors at my side!


How clever and wise. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How clever and wise. :sm24:


Thank you! :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I haven't been on much. I don't have much positive to contribute right now but I promise I soon will. Since my potential problems with citizenship, trip to Canada and finding out so many sad things about my uncle and cousin and then for some reason, feeling rejected by father all over again after finding out he may have been in Toronto all this time. Not logical thinking, just emotional. I feel like I am dealing fine with it intellectually but notice I am just feeling very confused. Then my brother being suicidal. This brought back all the emergency trips to Ohio when mom was sick and most in terrible weather where I didn't know if I would even make it there or not. Seems so little they can do to help my brother. He is on "3" new medications, so praying. I'm so glad they have kept him in the hospital for now. My one brother says all he needs is a big dose of Marijuana but who knows what that would do to his brain. I thought this brother was over that type of behavior, but obviously not. When he said all he needed was a big Bud, I thought he meant a buddy and was happy he realized that but my sisters told me that is not what that means, it is marijuana. I know he won't read the Bible as it is too hard for him to read or focus for that long, but I am thinking of recording only the parts that Christ said with pauses between them so he could listen to small sections at a time. Focusing is too hard for him, but this might be possible. Maybe I should check and see if there already is a recording like this. My back has been going out the past 3 mornings and I am not feeling the best to be doing this right now. I made it upstairs to get my knitting and took folded washing up with me and can't believe I came downstairs without it. Guess it is another day to just rest.


Yes, you must rest--the emotional stress is so very tough. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's quiet presently but the forecast says it could be as bad as the storm that downed the Wahine Ferry in 1968. We should have three days food and water and are warned there may well be power outages.


I hope you are prepared! Stay safe!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'll do my laser, drink water and decaf coffee and watch some tv. I'm watching a movie about Pres. George Bush Jr. My but he had a misspent youth. I already knew this but something to see it visually. Yesterday I watched movies by Bette Davis and earlier, Olivia DeHaviland. I'm enjoying the older movies more than I do the new ones. Hoping your deposit arrives.


I have been on an old movie kick lately. I love the old black and white mysteries!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's quiet presently but the forecast says it could be as bad as the storm that downed the Wahine Ferry in 1968. We should have three days food and water and are warned there may well be power outages.


I hope you are prepared & it doesn't get as bad as predicted


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I have been on an old movie kick lately. I love the old black and white mysteries!


I'm hooked on the film noir movies being shown on our Movies channel.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I love the sound of rain on a tin roof. Ours is tin (well a modern version of tin not sure if they are still actually tin). A lot of our houses have tin roofs rather than tiles.


Our houses tend to be mostly slate or tiles (not sure what kind of pottery they are made of) and there are a few thatched houses too!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my little vest think I've settled on these little flowers to go on the front


That's another beautiful piece Sonja!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Our houses tend to be mostly slate or tiles (not sure what kind of pottery they are made of) and there are a few thatched houses too!


I think your houses have so much character.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Got a phone call from a brother yesterday asking if I could stay at their place over Easter as they are away and the dogs and horses need feeding. Hopefully feeding the horses just means throwing hay in the paddock! And maybe walking the dogs- now that will be interesting!
> So going with David and Maryanne. They both have study to do so I will just have to sit around and knit! What a tough way to spend a couple of days. Will go Friday afternoon after church and a church lunch and return Monday morning in time for my birthday Dolphin cruise and visiting my favourite hand dyer. But leaves 2 full days there which is nice. They are in the country but only about an hour drive away.


Hope you have a lovely time. I read 'favourite hand dyer' as 'favourite hand drier' and seriously thought you had lost the plot.....however it was me! :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Julie. I'm off for now to get more comfy. Have a wonderful day when it gets to be daytime for you, in spite of that terrible weather.


Hope you spend a comfy day and feel better tomorrow. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Kaye, did you order your sock KALs? I broke down and joined the LOOPS club.  Rather expensive, but the first set I got has beautiful yarn. Haven't started it yet, but it is pretty. Doing it for a year, and then we will see. That may be enough.


No, it's on Ravelry and go to groups, I joined Sock Knitters Anonymous and also Solid Socks, they are free, you just use whatever yarn you want, unless the challenge has specifications, like color and then Solid Socks the yarn has to be mainly solid or tonal but they tell you when you go to the site.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There are one or two things I had mean't to do today, but didn't because of the downpour. But it will be a wait and see operation.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's quiet presently but the forecast says it could be as bad as the storm that downed the Wahine Ferry in 1968. We should have three days food and water and are warned there may well be power outages.


 :sm06: I hope you don't get that much rain and wind.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Hope you spend a comfy day and feel better tomorrow. {{{hugs}}}


Comfy day over. Forgot I had an appointment today at 11am and they rescheduled it for 1pm.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I have been on an old movie kick lately. I love the old black and white mysteries!


Such a nice way to pass the time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'll get caught up later, if I don't get to work in the basement, it'll be another week before I even attempt it. See you all later.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> That looks great- I like the edging and think that the white is a great choice. The flowers lift it just enough without taking away from the rest of the work you did. Well done on working it out.


Thank you Margaret I'm happy with it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Beautiful work! I really like the edging you used, it has finished it off lovely. :sm11:


Thank you Cathy and Jeanette


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, love, love, love the vest. Love the color, texture, flowers, just wonderful.
Bonnie, thank you.
Margaret, I'll bet Elisabeth will love the bunny.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie and Fan, stay safe and dry, you will be in our thoughts.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, sorry you are hurting. Even good company can be stressful, especially with your two story home. Not to mention emotional stress, which is THE worse. Iresha and I talked about not letting Al drive out of town anymore. He had to pull off highway on way home from airport and almost hit a barrier. Not to mention on Christmas trip to Napa pulled out to pass and didn't see oncoming car. Ve taken over bills but told him today I would keep all paperwork for him. He has spent two days trying to find income tax paperwork from his accounts.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> They are a very reasonable price ($20 for 2 hour cruise with a main course or another $5 for dessert and coffee. And then 25% off as both Vick and I have Entertainment cards). As Maryanne pointed out it is a birthday so we should have dessert! And 2 minutes walk away is my yarn lady who I need to see (I do need to to pick up the yarn that will be ready for me that is part of Maryanne's Christmas present from last year. And mine present was to get my own choice of sock yarn each 2 months from her and I didn't go in February. So I will be increasing my stash Monday!
> So it makes for a lovely day for me and the others will enjoy it. And Elizabeth will like it if we see dolphins. Mind you she will get more excited by the birds I suspect.


Sounds like you are going to have a great time , hope the weather co operates


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> My word, that is so lovely, Sonja!


Thank you Julie.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Most of the weekend - Rain, chance downpours / thunderstorms, ease evening. Severe gale southwest from afternoon gust 120 km / h in exposed places. Just copied this from the forecast. One comment I heard is that it is as intense as the 1968 storm that downed the Wahine Ferry at the entrance to Wellington Harbour.


Think you and Fan will have to batten down the hatches ( think I spelt it right ) well at least stay in if it turns really nasty . Hope you don't lose power


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you Sorlenna


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I hope you are prepared! Stay safe!


I am just in the process of changing my stored water, so I know it is clean and fresh. 
Thanks Pammie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you are prepared & it doesn't get as bad as predicted


Working on it, and it's fairly calm this morning, thanks Bonnie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Our houses tend to be mostly slate or tiles (not sure what kind of pottery they are made of) and there are a few thatched houses too!


And this one is thatched, isn't it, or do my eyes deceive me?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: I hope you don't get that much rain and wind.


Thanks, Kaye Jo! Certainly it is calm right now, but too early yet for the news broadcasts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Comfy day over. Forgot I had an appointment today at 11am and they rescheduled it for 1pm.


I write these things on my calendar. Glad they could reschedule.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie and Fan, stay safe and dry, you will be in our thoughts.


It's okay right now Joy- weather forecast in half an hour.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, sorry you are hurting. Even good company can be stressful, especially with your two story home. Not to mention emotional stress, which is THE worse. Iresha and I talked about not letting Al drive out of town anymore. He had to pull off highway on way home from airport and almost hit a barrier. Not to mention on Christmas trip to Napa pulled out to pass and didn't see oncoming car. Ve taken over bills but told him today I would keep all paperwork for him. He has spent two days trying to find income tax paperwork from his accounts.


He's not exactly young, now, is he? It is troubling when eye-sight etc are impacted.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie.


My pleasure!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think you and Fan will have to batten down the hatches ( think I spelt it right ) well at least stay in if it turns really nasty . Hope you don't lose power


Thanks, Sonja! I don't want a power outage, either! I get cut off from the Internet. Aside from no hot coffee!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I haven't been on much. I don't have much positive to contribute right now but I promise I soon will. Since my potential problems with citizenship, trip to Canada and finding out so many sad things about my uncle and cousin and then for some reason, feeling rejected by father all over again after finding out he may have been in Toronto all this time. Not logical thinking, just emotional. I feel like I am dealing fine with it intellectually but notice I am just feeling very confused. Then my brother being suicidal. This brought back all the emergency trips to Ohio when mom was sick and most in terrible weather where I didn't know if I would even make it there or not. Seems so little they can do to help my brother. He is on "3" new medications, so praying. I'm so glad they have kept him in the hospital for now. My one brother says all he needs is a big dose of Marijuana but who knows what that would do to his brain. I thought this brother was over that type of behavior, but obviously not. When he said all he needed was a big Bud, I thought he meant a buddy and was happy he realized that but my sisters told me that is not what that means, it is marijuana. I know he won't read the Bible as it is too hard for him to read or focus for that long, but I am thinking of recording only the parts that Christ said with pauses between them so he could listen to small sections at a time. Focusing is too hard for him, but this might be possible. Maybe I should check and see if there already is a recording like this. My back has been going out the past 3 mornings and I am not feeling the best to be doing this right now. I made it upstairs to get my knitting and took folded washing up with me and can't believe I came downstairs without it. Guess it is another day to just rest.


You have a lot on your mind Daralene not surprising you are feeling down and the pain in your back will only make things worse .hope you get plenty of rest so your back can start feeling better and hopefully some good news about your brother


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Our houses tend to be mostly slate or tiles (not sure what kind of pottery they are made of) and there are a few thatched houses too!


Same here . Love when I come across old cottages . An acquaintance i know owns a small holding with 2 cottages on . The cottages have been there for 200 years yet she still has problems if she tries to get something delivered apparently they don't exist


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> That's another beautiful piece Sonja!


Thank you Kate


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

News is not good. The Storm (ex TC Cook) will hit this afternoon. They are suggesting that people who work in the CBD should stay home today. The forecast for the Bay of Plenty is NOT GOOD. And they are so water logged already.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And this one is thatched, isn't it, or do my eyes deceive me?


No, you're right, it is thatched (as most of them would have been in those days - Rabbie was born in 1759 and the house was probably there long before that.)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> No, you're right, it is thatched (as most of them would have been in those days - Rabbie was born in 1759 and the house was probably there long before that.)


I was watching a thatcher working on the Telly the other day- my word do they need a lot to get a waterproof cover!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was watching a thatcher working on the Telly the other day- my word do they need a lot to get a waterproof cover!


When we were in Stratford upon Avon there were quite a few thatched cottages (one of which was Shakespeare's) and a guide told us that cats and dogs used to shelter in the straw as it was warm and when it rained they would jump down to seek other shelter, hence the expression "raining cats and dogs"! Not sure if it's true or not, but sounds feasible!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How funny. I got the Karbonz sets because you recommended them and love them and now the cubics. That is so nice of you ordering the sample of Addi click for us to try. Thank you Rookie!


RookieRetiree said:


> Those are my new favorite needles. I have a pair already set up for the needle testing! I ordered the Addi Click "trial" set for us to try out too.


 :sm02:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that is a wonderful doctor! Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers for when you get to find out the results.


sassafras123 said:


> Well, God bless Iresha. I didn't realize she had the week off. But she came into the office to see me.we chatted about an hour. She is Buddhist and her practice is called Compassionate Doctors. I am so blessed. She ordered about ten tubes of blood work, Thiamine and B Complex vitamins. I'll see her next Friday.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Eye is looking so much better. Still see the cut but fading fast. Only sore if touched so I am very thankful.


sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, hug yourself, you figured it out!
> Gwen, you deserve the retail therapy! How is your eye?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a pretty hat! Love the little "bumps" on it.


gagesmom said:


> Finished tonight.
> Angus baby hat by Marianna Mel on Ravelry


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad the window repair seems to be holding. Sounds like a good time to stay inside. Bet Ringo sure doesn't like having to go outside to do his business!


Lurker 2 said:


> As Fan has said it has been pouring down today- parts of the city are flooded, including my back garden, but so far not my window (but I better not push my luck on that one). It was like a river running on my driveway. We both got very wet on the way home- it is difficult getting my stroller to fit in the back seat, and the rain was just bucketing down. It may be worse tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DITTO!!!!!



Poledra65 said:


> Wow, I'm so glad that Julie rides to Seniors meeting with you now, it would have been awful had she needed to catch buses or something with that kind of rain.
> Definitely sounds like a good indoor Easter weekend.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is quite fancy looking! Love the little flowers too. Now if you can make it adult size......really love the vest!



Swedenme said:


> Here is my little vest think I've settled on these little flowers to go on the front


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> When we were in Stratford upon Avon there were quite a few thatched cottages (one of which was Shakespeare's) and a guide told us that cats and dogs used to shelter in the straw as it was warm and when it rained they would jump down to seek other shelter, hence the expression "raining cats and dogs"! Not sure if it's true or not, but sounds feasible!


It does sound plausible, doesn't it?!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Glad the window repair seems to be holding. Sounds like a good time to stay inside. Bet Ringo sure doesn't like having to go outside to do his business!


Au Contraire, next door has been fielding bones over the fence- and my problem was getting him back inside! Corgis are fairly water proof with their dense double coat!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Finally caught up. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I found this one quite funny: from mjs


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, Julie and I just got home from seniors meeting and had to can going to the Gardens as the cyclone is bearing down on us and it's absolutely bucketing down. We both got soaked to the skin trying to get to the car from the hall. The roads are getting flooded all round the town so driving was a bit hazardous. Whew it's good to be home and checked that all is ok and no water inside.


Glad you both are home safe. Hope you both can stay dry inside!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorienna, Kudoos! Magnífico! Awaiting pics. Praying your blood work will come back ok too. I'm not worried about mine. It is what it is, I just want to start feeling human again.


I must have missed where you got blood work done. Hoping for good news for you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Cubs fan so good for the Cleveland team against the White Sox.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my little vest think I've settled on these little flowers to go on the front


Love it!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, sorry you are hurting. Even good company can be stressful, especially with your two story home. Not to mention emotional stress, which is THE worse. Iresha and I talked about not letting Al drive out of town anymore. He had to pull off highway on way home from airport and almost hit a barrier. Not to mention on Christmas trip to Napa pulled out to pass and didn't see oncoming car. Ve taken over bills but told him today I would keep all paperwork for him. He has spent two days trying to find income tax paperwork from his accounts.


Thank you. That is a difficult new stage for both of you to go through. It will be hard for him to let go of these things even if he realizes it is for the best, but it sounds like lives are at stake. So hard when our age or health starts limiting us. I hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, I really love that little vest and commented in more depth on the main section.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I write these things on my calendar. Glad they could reschedule.


It was written on my calendar but I just came down and went straight to the couch to baby my back. I think I even glanced at the calendar on my way to the couch but just seem confused lately and lost track off the days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Glad you both are home safe. Hope you both can stay dry inside!


So far all okay- Storm to hit after noon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> You have a lot on your mind Daralene not surprising you are feeling down and the pain in your back will only make things worse .hope you get plenty of rest so your back can start feeling better and hopefully some good news about your brother


Thank you so much! This depression has lasted years now (most of his adult life) so I'm not too hopeful for long-lasting results. He always wants to work and with his problems he can't hold a job and that makes him worse. I haven't given up though.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> News is not good. The Storm (ex TC Cook) will hit this afternoon. They are suggesting that people who work in the CBD should stay home today. The forecast for the Bay of Plenty is NOT GOOD. And they are so water logged already.


Oh No, this is sounding awful. Prayers coming your way.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> When we were in Stratford upon Avon there were quite a few thatched cottages (one of which was Shakespeare's) and a guide told us that cats and dogs used to shelter in the straw as it was warm and when it rained they would jump down to seek other shelter, hence the expression "raining cats and dogs"! Not sure if it's true or not, but sounds feasible!


Wow, that sure is interesting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Eye is looking so much better. Still see the cut but fading fast. Only sore if touched so I am very thankful.


So good to hear this. Any injury around the eye can be so worrying.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It was written on my calendar but I just came down and went straight to the couch to baby my back. I think I even glanced at the calendar on my way to the couch but just seem confused lately and lost track off the days.


This is one of the reasons I have my bum bag, (fanny bag! for you Americans) it has my pocket diary and a pen always in it. Also usually my spare keys, bus card, Passport, in case I were ever in an accident, and my little booklet showing I am taking an Anticoagulant, and also my nitro-lingual spray. I also have keys around my neck, just in case I lock myself out.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I found this one quite funny: from mjs


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh No, this is sounding awful. Prayers coming your way.


It is 50 years since we were expecting one this intense. But please don't get hett up about us! I have filled my vacuum flask on Fan's suggestion, and got a litre of yoghurt started. No sign of the Phlebotomist yet.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is one of the reasons I have my bum bag, (fanny bag! for you Americans) it has my pocket diary and a pen always in it. Also usually my spare keys, bus card, Passport, in case I were ever in an accident, and my little booklet showing I am taking an Anticoagulant, and also my nitro-lingual spray. I also have keys around my neck, just in case I lock myself out.


WOW, I need to take lessons from you in more than knitting.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning folks, I've been busy before the storm hits, done laundry, got a beef casserole cooking, done early grocery shop all before 9am.
Time for a coffee and checked our gas bottle and camp stove in case power goes. Very overcast with light drizzle so far, very ominous quiet skies at present. 
Thank you all for your concern, we will hunker down and stay put while it does it's wild thing.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I must have missed where you got blood work done. Hoping for good news for you.


It's just routine, for the physical. I'm not expecting anything untoward (except perhaps I'm a bit anemic, which has been on and off again my whole adult life). I go back next Wednesday afternoon for the results and the actual physical. I simply went in for the blood draw this morning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> WOW, I need to take lessons from you in more than knitting.


I am determined not to get caught out by forgetfulness!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Getting married is the only option for most girls in those countries- and they won't get a husband if they don't have it done. So for mothers who have no education etc it is one of those things you have do to your daughter to give them the best chance in life.
> But yes it is slowly becoming less common.


I know, it's so sad.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Daralene, I don't wonder you overlooked the appointment with all you've been dealing with lately. Good of them to reschedule for you. You do need some rest and respite! I continue to send good thoughts your way for you, your brother, and your family during this hard time. Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am determined not to get caught out by forgetfulness!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

I see the winds can be 150km per hr. or more. This is over 93 mph. There will be damage and lots of flooding with already being saturated to begin with.

Glad you and Fan are taking precautions. Looks like the north might get hit harder.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Here is a link for the track of the cyclone:
http://www.metservice.com/warnings/tropical-cyclone-activity

It will pick up strength as it hits land.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is my little vest think I've settled on these little flowers to go on the front


That's so cute, I love the white with the little flowers.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is a link for the track of the cyclone:
> http://www.metservice.com/warnings/tropical-cyclone-activity
> 
> It will pick up strength as it hits land.


Just heard on radio they will close the harbour bridge if the winds get to dangerous level. Just called Stu, to warn him as our staff need to go over it to get home. Oh boy this is going to get nasty I'm thinking.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Just heard on radio they will close the harbour bridge if the winds get to dangerous level. Just called Stu, to warn him as our staff need to go over it to get home. Oh boy this is going to get nasty I'm thinking.


Good that you were able to call Stu so staff can get home before the bridge closes and before the winds kick up too high. Would be awful to get stranded.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Wednesday 12 April '17

A really nice day - in fact I spent half an hour on the porch with my face pointing to the sun. I have a heavy flannel shirt (one Heidi made) and with it closed I was really comfortable I could feel a chill on my face otherwise I was toasty warm. I have the door and a window open to air the place out.

Snow White Kitty likes to sit on the back and on the arm rests of my desk chair. The arms are maybe 2-1/2" wide and the back is curved. She stands and/or sits on them and never moves. What an immense 
sense of balance she has. When she moves down to the arm I know I am in trouble - because she always ends of in my lap wanting attention. Even when she is sitting on the arm of the chair she will try to snag my arm so I will pet her. Funny cat!

HASHBROWNS, SPINACH AND TOMATO PIE

Author: Katerina Petrovska | Diethood.com
10 min Prep Time
30 min Cook Time
40 min Total Time 
Serves 4

Ingredients

2 cups Ore-Ida Shredded Hash Brown Potatoes, thawed
1 cup part-skim shredded mozzarella cheese, divided
2 tablespoons olive oil
3 garlic cloves, minced
1 cup grape tomatoes, halved
3 to 4 cups packed fresh baby spinach 
4 eggs
1/4 cup milk (I use skim)
1/8 teaspoon ground nutmeg, or to taste
salt and fresh ground pepper, to taste

Instructions

Preheat oven to 375. Spray a 9-inch pie plate with cooking spray

1. Press down the Shredded Hash Brown Potatoes into the pie plate.

2. Bake for 9 minutes; remove from oven top with 1/2-cup shredded mozzarella and set aside.

3. Heat olive oil in a skillet.

4. Add garlic and cook and stir for 30 seconds.

5. Stir in tomatoes and continue to cook for 30 seconds.

6. Mix in the spinach and cook for 2 to 3 more minutes, or until wilted, stirring frequently.

7. Remove from heat and spread over prepared hashbrowns.

8. In a mixing bowl, whisk together eggs, milk, nutmeg, salt and pepper; whisk until thoroughly combined.

9. Pour over spinach and tomatoes.

10. Sprinkle the remaining shredded mozzarella over the pie.

11. Bake for 30 to 35 minutes or until top is golden brown.

12. Let cool for 10 minutes before cutting. Serve.

http://diethood.com/hashbrowns-spinach-tomato-pie/#Dq2WS00SPpASpsTa.99

Bananas Foster Breakfast Bread with Vanilla Cream Spread

This better-for-you banana bread has far less added sugars than your typical quick bread thanks to the use of flavorful creamer. It's mildly sweet for sensitive morning taste buds and the slices hold up well in the toaster.

Author: Alisa Fleming | godairyfree.com
Prep time: 10 mins
Cook time: 45 mins
Total time: 55 mins
Makes 1 8x4-inch loaf 
Makes 8 servings

Ingredients

2 cups spelt flour (can sub whole wheat flour)
⅝ teaspoon salt
½ teaspoon baking soda
½ teaspoon baking powder (reduce to ⅛ teaspoon for higher altitude)
½ teaspoon ground cinnamon (optional)
1 cup mashed very ripe banana
2 tablespoons dairy-free buttery spread (optional, see below)
1 teaspoon apple cider vinegar
1 cup caramel dairy-free creamer (I used Silk Caramel Almond Creamer)

Optional Vanilla Cream Spread

¼ cup salted cashew butter
2 to 4 tablespoons vanilla dairy-free creamer (I used Silk Vanilla Almond Creamer)

Instructions

Preheat your oven to 350ºF. Grease an 8x4-inch loaf pan and flour the bottom.

1. Whisk together the flour, salt, baking soda, baking powder, and cinnamon in a medium bowl.

2. Place the banana, buttery spread (if using), and vinegar in a mixing bowl and blend with a hand mixer until relatively smooth.

3. Add the creamer and flour mixture to your mixing bowl, and stir until combined. Do not over mix; a few small lumps are okay.

4. Scrape the batter into your prepared loaf pan, and even it out.

5. Bake for 45 to 55 minutes, or until a toothpick inserted in the center of the loaf comes out clean.

6. Let cool in the pan for about 10 minutes, and then remove to a wire rack to cool completely.

For the vanilla cream spread:

1. Place the cashew butter in a small bowl.

2. Whisk in the creamer until your desired taste and consistency is reached.

NOTE: I typically use the full 4 tablespoons (1/4 cup) for a very spreadable topping that is pleasantly sweet.

Notes: Buttery Spread: I add this to help round out the flavor, but it isn't necessary for the texture. If you prefer sweeter, oil-free bread, you can omit it.

http://www.godairyfree.org/recipes/bananas-foster-breakfast-bread

PALEO MORNING GLORY QUICK BREAD

Author: Julie | theroastedroot.com
COURSE: BREAKFAST
PREP TIME: 15 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 25 MINUTES
TOTAL TIME: 40 MINUTES
SERVINGS: 1 LOAF OF BREAD

INGREDIENTS

3 large eggs
1/3 cup pure maple syrup
1/4 cup olive oil see note*
1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice
2 teaspoons orange zest
1-1/2 cups almond flour
1/2 cup tapioca flour
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon sea salt
1-1/2 cups grated carrot
1/2 cup grated apple about 1/2 an apple
1/3 cup raw walnuts chopped
2/3 cup unsweetened shredded coconut plus more for garnish

INSTRUCTIONS

Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F and oil or spray a loaf pan.

1. Add the first 11 ingredients (eggs through salt) to a blender and blend until smooth.

2. Stir in the remaining ingredients until the batter is well-combined.

3. Transfer the batter to the prepared loaf pan and bake on the center rack of the oven for 30 to 40 minutes, or until bread is golden-brown and firm in the center.

4. Turn off the oven and allow the bread to sit in the hot oven for 5 more minutes. (note: If desired, sprinkle some shredded coconut and sunflower seeds on top of the bread during the last 5 to 10 minutes of baking for garnish.)

5. Remove the bread from the oven and allow it to cool 1 hour before cutting.

6. When ready to cut, run a knife along the edge of the bread and turn it out onto a cutting board. Cut thick slices and enjoy!

Potential changes:

• Add applesauce, subtract oil
• Add 1 large ripe banana, subtract pure maple syrup
• Hazelnut flour in place of almond flour? Sure, we can dig!
• Pecans in place of walnuts, or go nut-free
• Add raisins
• Whip up that Vegan Cream Cheese Frosting I showed you last week and frost the dang thing! (see recipe below)
• Easily turn this bread into muffins by baking the batter in a muffin tray.

Throw yourself a loaf of morning glory quick bread!

http://www.theroastedroot.net/paleo-morning-glory-quick-bread/

PALEO CARROT CAKE WITH VEGAN "CREAM CHEESE" FROSTING

Paleo carrot cake with vegan "cream cheese" frosting for a grain-free, refined sugar-free dessert! You'd never guess this moist, decadent cake is healthy! I used Bob's Red Mill Super-Fine Almond Flour to prepare this cake. BRM's almond flour has been my go-to for years. The fact that it's finely ground makes it absolutely perfect for grain-free baking - with the right recipe, you can't even tell you're consuming something gluten-free, not to mention grain-free.

AUTHOR: JULIA | theroastedroot.com
COURSE: DESSERT
PREP TIME: 45 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 25 MINUTES
TOTAL TIME: 55 MINUTES
SERVINGS: 1 8-INCH 2-TIER CAKE

INGREDIENTS

4 large eggs
1/2 cup pure maple syrup
1/3 cup grapeseed oil see note*
1 tablespoon lemon juice
2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract
2 cups Bob's Red Mill Almond Flour
1/2 cup tapioca flour
1 cup unsweetened shredded coconut
1 teaspoon baking soda
2 teaspoons baking powder
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
1 teaspoon ground ginger
1/2 teaspoon sea salt
1/2 cup raw walnuts chopped
1/2 cup raisins
2 cups grated carrot see note**

FOR FROSTING:

1 batch Vegan Cream Cheese Frosting (see recipe below)
2 tablespoons raw walnuts, chopped, optional
2 tablespoons cacao nibs, optional

INSTRUCTIONS

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F and line two 8-inch cake pans (or spring form pie pans) with parchment paper.

1. Add all of the ingredients except for the walnuts, raisins, and grated carrot to a blender or food processor and blend until combined.

2. Add the walnuts, raisins, and grated carrot and fold into the batter until well-combined.

3. Divide the cake batter between the two cake pans and spread into an even layer.

4. Bake on the center rack 20 to 25 minutes, or until cakes are golden-brown and test clean when poked in the center.

5. Allow cakes to cool 15 minutes, then release them from their pans. Allow them to cool an additional 20 minutes.

6. Place one of the cakes on a cake stand or large plate and frost the top with Vegan Cream Cheese Frosting.

7. Place the second cake on top and frost the whole cake with the remainder of the frosting.

8. Garnish with chopped walnuts and cacao nibs, cut into thick slices, and serve!

RECIPE NOTE: *You can also use olive oil, almond oil, algae oil, etc. **I used pre-grated carrots, but you can also chop up whole carrots and toss them in your food processor to quickly grate them.

Options:

• Add 1/3 cup of crushed pineapple (get the canned kind that's stored in juice, not syrup) and omit the oil.
• Use a combination of carrots and parsnips - I used parsnips in my Grain-Free Carrot Cake recipe a couple years ago, and it turned out marvelously!
• Make it vegan by following my recipe for Grain-Free Vegan Carrot Cake.
• If you're not into the 2-tier action, you can bake the cake in a single layer in a 13″ x 9″ baking dish.

http://www.theroastedroot.net/paleo-carrot-cake/

I've already given you this recipe but just in case you didn't take a copy here it is again.

VEGAN CREAM CHEESE FROSTING

Creamy vegan cream cheese frosting made with only a few basic whole food ingredients.

Author: Julia | theroastedroot.com
COURSE: DESSERT
PREP TIME: 15 MINUTES
TOTAL TIME: 15 MINUTES
SERVINGS: 2 CUPS

INGREDIENTS

2 cups raw cashews soaked overnight
1/3 cup + 1 tablespoon pure maple syrup
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice to taste
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
1/8 teaspoon sea salt

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Soak the cashews in water overnight, or at least 3 hours. Drain cashews and pat dry.

2. Add the cashews to a food processor and process until a thick paste has formed. You'll need to stop the food processor and scrape the sides several times - this will take a couple of minutes!

3. Leaving the food processor on, slowly stream the pure maple syrup and lemon juice through the opening.

4. Add the pure vanilla extract and sea salt, and continue processing until the frosting is smooth and creamy. Taste the frosting for flavor and add more pure maple syrup and/or lemon juice if desired.

5. Transfer frosting to a sealable container or jar and refrigerate until ready to use. Frosting will keep for up to 1 week in a sealed container in the refrigerator.

NOTE:

1. As a side note, if you don't mind working with store-bought vegan cream cheese, there are definitely recipes for vegan cream cheese frosting out there that use this product, along with powdered sugar. While this will yield a cream cheese frosting that's closer in consistency to the real deal, for whatever reason, the idea behind using raw cashews is more appealing to me. Probably because it feels fresher and more controlled.

2. The only thing about this recipe that requires a little forethought is soaking the cashews. You can get away with soaking them for a few hours, but the frosting will turn out creamier if you can soak them overnight (up to 12 hours).

3. Couple note about tang: I like my cream cheese frosting with a little extra pizzazz so I typically use 3 tablespoons of lemon juice rather than the 2 I put in the recipe. Depending on your tang preference, you can start small with the lemon juice then go bigger from there. In addition, because I'm not vegan, I've made this recipe more often than not using raw honey. I think the flavor turns out closer to actual cream cheese frosting when you use honey, because it adds to the tang factor. You can use any natural liquid sweetener you'd like here.

http://www.theroastedroot.net/vegan-cream-cheese-frosting/

One Pot Cheesy Taco Orzo

Author: Joanna Cismaru | jocooks.com
Calories: 484 kcal
Servings: 6

Ingredients

1 lb ground beef
1 small onion chopped
3 cloves garlic minced
1 red bell pepper chopped
2 cups dry orzo
2 cups taco skillet sauce
2 1/2 cups low sodium chicken broth
salt and pepper to taste
1 tbsp hot sauce such as Sriracha
1 cup shredded cheese I used a blend of Mozzarella and Cheddar

Toppings (optional)

chopped tomatoes
chopped olives 
chopped green onions
chopped fresh cilantro

Instructions

1. Add the ground beef to a large skillet and brown it over medium-high heat until it's no longer pink, breaking it up as you go along.

2. Add the chopped onion and garlic to the skillet and let it cook for about a minute, then add the chopped bell pepper. Stir everything together and cook for about 3 minutes until the onion is translucent and the pepper is tender.

3. Add the dry orzo to the skillet and turn the heat down to medium low.

4. Stir in the taco skillet sauce and the chicken broth, season with salt and pepper then add the hot sauce.

5. Cook for about 10 to 12 minutes or until all of the liquid is absorbed, stirring occasionally.

6. Stir in the cheese and remove from heat.

7. Top with tomatoes, olives, green onions and fresh cilantro before serving.

Note: If you cannot find taco skillet sauce, regular taco sauce or enchilada sauce can be used.

http://www.jocooks.com/recipes/one-pot-cheesy-taco-orzo/?utm_source=JoCooks&utm_campaign=dc21e338f0-New+Recipes+and+Posts+from+Jo+Cooks+%2F+email&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_aba32560a5-dc21e338f0-35465673

Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

CFB? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, I just went & measured my machine, it has a 7 inch space. I haven't tried any fancy free motion quilting, just not enough room. The lady where the quilt club meets has a long arm machine & would let me try it out but I haven't done so yet. Because many of my projects have been for charity, I just can't spend $100 to get them commercially done so do the stitch in the ditch.
> 
> Gwen, do you still have any of your porcelain pieces you painted? If so, pictures please. We had a ceramic c studio in Turtleford 27 miles away, where I took classes but it closed about 10 years ago. I really enjoyed doing that.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning folks, I've been busy before the storm hits, done laundry, got a beef casserole cooking, done early grocery shop all before 9am.
> Time for a coffee and checked our gas bottle and camp stove in case power goes. Very overcast with light drizzle so far, very ominous quiet skies at present.
> Thank you all for your concern, we will hunker down and stay put while it does it's wild thing.


The calm before the storm! Hope it doesn't hit you too badly. Sunny, but cool day today, but at least the rain finally stopped after 5 days of on and off downpours. Ground is saturated with some standing water.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is one of the reasons I have my bum bag, (fanny bag! for you Americans) it has my pocket diary and a pen always in it. Also usually my spare keys, bus card, Passport, in case I were ever in an accident, and my little booklet showing I am taking an Anticoagulant, and also my nitro-lingual spray. I also have keys around my neck, just in case I lock myself out.


I am so glad you do this!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you need help getting rid of a body let me know. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> LOL! I told my older DD this past week that I could become a criminal and solve her "issues" for her and would probably end up in better off since the govt. would put me in prison, provide my health care, clothing, food, shelter and lots of company! LOLOL
> By the way, things are getting a bit better in her situation but will still be awhile until everything if settled.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Baked Ham with Brown Sugar Mustard Glaze

Georgia Downard | foodnetwork.com 
Total: 2 hr 25 min
Active: 10 min
Yield: 2 servings with leftovers

Baked Ham with Brown Sugar Mustard Glaze

Ingredients

1 (12-pound) shankless skinless smoked cured ham
Whole cloves for studding ham
1 cup firmly packed light brown sugar
1/4 cup prepared mustard
2 tablespoons cider vinegar

Variation: GLAZED HAM STEAK WITH BROWN SUGAR MUSTARD GLAZE

1 to 2-inch Ham Steak
1/2 teaspoon ground cloves

Directions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees

1. Score top of ham into diamonds and stud center of each diamond with a clove.

2. Place ham on a rack in a roasting pan and bake for 1 1/2 hours.

3. In a bowl combine the sugar, mustard and vinegar and spread glaze evenly over ham. Bake for another 35 minutes

4. Transfer ham to a platter and let stand 15 minutes before carving.

GLAZED HAM STEAK WITH BROWN SUGAR MUSTARD GLAZE

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees

2. Combine cloves, sugar and mustard and brush over Ham Steak.

3. Bake in baking dish in 350 degree oven for 15 minutes until heated through.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/baked-ham-with-brown-sugar-mustard-glaze-recipe



flyty1n said:


> Beautiful and meaningful keepsakes Julie. Thanks for sharing.
> The daffodils are so cheery and very welcome.
> Was the early off person so have gotten to the meat shop and have some sliced ham for Sunday's dinner. Now I have to find an easy glaze for it as it has none now. Suggestions?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

at least he is smart enough to realize his health isn't good enough to allow it. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I think the maximum DS could work is 24 -12 hr shifts & OH & S mandates 4 days off. DS said he wished he was well enough to do it as a few months of that he would have his house & cows paid for


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

6:20 pm and I am babysitting the neighbors kids. 
They are playing right now. Not sure how long she will be. 

Had a long boring day. Was cold and windy out today. Gage left for school at 830 this morning and it was snowing. Short lived. Thankfully. 

Got some knitting done. 

So tomorrow is school and then they have Friday and Monday off for Easter. Then the following week they have the Friday off for a P.A. day. 

Jakob and Gage are playing in his room and Lily and I are watching Netflix. 

Check in later on. ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> They are a very reasonable price ($20 for 2 hour cruise with a main course or another $5 for dessert and coffee. And then 25% off as both Vick and I have Entertainment cards). As Maryanne pointed out it is a birthday so we should have dessert! And 2 minutes walk away is my yarn lady who I need to see (I do need to to pick up the yarn that will be ready for me that is part of Maryanne's Christmas present from last year. And mine present was to get my own choice of sock yarn each 2 months from her and I didn't go in February. So I will be increasing my stash Monday!
> So it makes for a lovely day for me and the others will enjoy it. And Elizabeth will like it if we see dolphins. Mind you she will get more excited by the birds I suspect.


Sounds like you will have a lovely day & certainly reasonable price


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Our houses tend to be mostly slate or tiles (not sure what kind of pottery they are made of) and there are a few thatched houses too!


We don't have slate or tiles here, they can't wishstand our winters. 
The only thatched roof I've seen is on a building at the Ukrainian heritage village near Edmonton.

I love looking at the old buildings but since our province is just over 100 yrs not many old ones here


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, Hakuna Matata, I know we are friends! 
Daralene, hard week for both of us, but this to shall pass. Yes, breaks my heart for him but I know he would not want to hurt anyone in accident.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sam, you came through with a ham glaze. I talked with Julie and she taught me I can use black current or any other jelly as well. I am good to go.
Fan and Julie, watching the storm and glad you are "hunkering" down. So good you have made preparations in advance so you have water and food and can get by without amenities for a day or so. I am concerned that Julie's roof is leaking still..that could be something to deal with when the main storm hits. Julie, you are great to carry your fanny pack with those important items. 
Have thought about the KAL people all day and prayers for comfort and strength for those needing these blessings.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> When we were in Stratford upon Avon there were quite a few thatched cottages (one of which was Shakespeare's) and a guide told us that cats and dogs used to shelter in the straw as it was warm and when it rained they would jump down to seek other shelter, hence the expression "raining cats and dogs"! Not sure if it's true or not, but sounds feasible!


I've heard that same story


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why do they not want you to post them - it would be good advertising for them. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Well I finished my Jack of the Green MOCK socks, so as soon as they say we can post pics, I'll be sure to post a picture.
> Now to get a shower and get ready to go to the gym and then knitting. See you all this evening, have a great day.
> I'll work on my Pinnacles and Turrets Mock socks now and try to get them finished.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> CFB? --- sam


Canadian Forces Base, an airforce base


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, your little vest is lovely.

Daralene, sorry your back is giving trouble,hope it settles quickly. Your poor brother, I hope the new meds will help him.

I went to Lloydminster this morning, it snowed most of the way there but nothing stayed.
It's very grey & a cold north wind is howling. Welcome to spring in Saskatchewan ???? 2 more calves came last night & 2 more today, at the rate they are going all will be here before they were supposed to start????????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, Hakuna Matata, I know we are friends!
> Daralene, hard week for both of us, but this to shall pass. Yes, breaks my heart for him but I know he would not want to hurt anyone in accident.


 Hope you are feeling better than I am today. Don't know what triggered this flair. Went to bed last night with a headache. Woke up with it and a fibro flare this morning. Not as bad tonight as it was earlier but the headache won't quit. Only thing i can figure is full moon last night. Weather is good. No other stressors that I can think of. End of whine!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> News is not good. The Storm (ex TC Cook) will hit this afternoon. They are suggesting that people who work in the CBD should stay home today. The forecast for the Bay of Plenty is NOT GOOD. And they are so water logged already.


Oh that is bad news.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> When we were in Stratford upon Avon there were quite a few thatched cottages (one of which was Shakespeare's) and a guide told us that cats and dogs used to shelter in the straw as it was warm and when it rained they would jump down to seek other shelter, hence the expression "raining cats and dogs"! Not sure if it's true or not, but sounds feasible!


I also heard that's where the expression arose.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning folks, I've been busy before the storm hits, done laundry, got a beef casserole cooking, done early grocery shop all before 9am.
> Time for a coffee and checked our gas bottle and camp stove in case power goes. Very overcast with light drizzle so far, very ominous quiet skies at present.
> Thank you all for your concern, we will hunker down and stay put while it does it's wild thing.


Sending prayers that everyone stays safe.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, so sorry you are in flare. Hope its a short one.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, so sorry you are in flare. Hope its a short one.


Me, too. Hope you are feeling better by now


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sonja, that Jacket is absolutely gorgeous . 
Julie and Fran, stay safe in the horrible storm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> I see the winds can be 150km per hr. or more. This is over 93 mph. There will be damage and lots of flooding with already being saturated to begin with.
> 
> Glad you and Fan are taking precautions. Looks like the north might get hit harder.


To the North of us, already, to the South East later in the day. They are talking of closing the Harbour Bridge if the winds increase much more.
Many are coping with flooding.
I bought in a couple of bottles of drinking water, 6 cans of the Tuna I like and don't have to heat. and some bits and pieces for a pizza- which I must go and supervise! And an impulse purchase of some Click Clack boxes a good size for the freezer, that were on a very good special.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is a link for the track of the cyclone:
> http://www.metservice.com/warnings/tropical-cyclone-activity
> 
> It will pick up strength as it hits land.


You will notice there's actually two Low systems, on the tracking map. One of the reasons why it is so intense!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am so glad you do this!


I've done it ever since I moved here- because the locks on the doors are so easy to slam shut, forgetting you have no key. I did once think I was locked out, and would have to go over to Nasir's place, then realised I had the spare in the bum bag! It was a nasty five minutes though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Sam, you came through with a ham glaze. I talked with Julie and she taught me I can use black current or any other jelly as well. I am good to go.
> Fan and Julie, watching the storm and glad you are "hunkering" down. So good you have made preparations in advance so you have water and food and can get by without amenities for a day or so. I am concerned that Julie's roof is leaking still..that could be something to deal with when the main storm hits. Julie, you are great to carry your fanny pack with those important items.
> Have thought about the KAL people all day and prayers for comfort and strength for those needing these blessings.


Sorry Joyce- but to us, 'fanny' is such a rude word!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL! I am working on getting food that can be eaten cold- I must go do the next part of my pizza dough- the timer pinged a while back!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Oh that is bad news.


Still very calm here- but the videos they showed on the mid-day news look like it is coming ashore, further north.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Sonja, that Jacket is absolutely gorgeous .
> Julie and Fran, stay safe in the horrible storm.


Thank you Mary!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Got a phone call from a brother yesterday asking if I could stay at their place over Easter as they are away and the dogs and horses need feeding. Hopefully feeding the horses just means throwing hay in the paddock! And maybe walking the dogs- now that will be interesting!
> So going with David and Maryanne. They both have study to do so I will just have to sit around and knit! What a tough way to spend a couple of days. Will go Friday afternoon after church and a church lunch and return Monday morning in time for my birthday Dolphin cruise and visiting my favourite hand dyer. But leaves 2 full days there which is nice. They are in the country but only about an hour drive away.


Sounds like a nice little get a way for you, David, and Maryanne. 
The Dolphin cruise sounds wonderful!! I don't know if you'll have more fun watching the scenery or watching Elizabeth watching the scenery and everything. The added bonus of your yarn lady being so close to stop by and visit with is great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Until she is looking for things like this I won't be giving them to her. Once she looks for them - well I just might spoil her at times :sm02:


It's good they don't get too many sweets too early since they are developing the eating habits that will dominate for the majority of the rest of their lives, they'll veer off the path occasionally, especially as teens but over all should have a pretty good diet over all, if they are started well the first 3-5 years, they say anyway.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I haven't been on much. I don't have much positive to contribute right now but I promise I soon will. Since my potential problems with citizenship, trip to Canada and finding out so many sad things about my uncle and cousin and then for some reason, feeling rejected by father all over again after finding out he may have been in Toronto all this time. Not logical thinking, just emotional. I feel like I am dealing fine with it intellectually but notice I am just feeling very confused. Then my brother being suicidal. This brought back all the emergency trips to Ohio when mom was sick and most in terrible weather where I didn't know if I would even make it there or not. Seems so little they can do to help my brother. He is on "3" new medications, so praying. I'm so glad they have kept him in the hospital for now. My one brother says all he needs is a big dose of Marijuana but who knows what that would do to his brain. I thought this brother was over that type of behavior, but obviously not. When he said all he needed was a big Bud, I thought he meant a buddy and was happy he realized that but my sisters told me that is not what that means, it is marijuana. I know he won't read the Bible as it is too hard for him to read or focus for that long, but I am thinking of recording only the parts that Christ said with pauses between them so he could listen to small sections at a time. Focusing is too hard for him, but this might be possible. Maybe I should check and see if there already is a recording like this. My back has been going out the past 3 mornings and I am not feeling the best to be doing this right now. I made it upstairs to get my knitting and took folded washing up with me and can't believe I came downstairs without it. Guess it is another day to just rest.


Hugs Daralene!!! You have a lot emotionally going on right now, it'll all work out to the good, but it's hard going through. Don't forget to breathe and just relax. I hope that your back starts to get back to a better state soon, you were doing so well with it for several months. 
Hugs again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've done it ever since I moved here- because the locks on the doors are so easy to slam shut, forgetting you have no key. I did once think I was locked out, and would have to go over to Nasir's place, then realised I had the spare in the bum bag! It was a nasty five minutes though.


I'm sure it was! I am especially glad you have your paper work and medication in it. You never know when you will need that information in an emergency. I carry a paper with all my dr.s & their numbers, surgeries, allergies, medications and emergency contacts. DH does also, and we have one for both of us in each vehicle.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, sorry you are hurting. Even good company can be stressful, especially with your two story home. Not to mention emotional stress, which is THE worse. Iresha and I talked about not letting Al drive out of town anymore. He had to pull off highway on way home from airport and almost hit a barrier. Not to mention on Christmas trip to Napa pulled out to pass and didn't see oncoming car. Ve taken over bills but told him today I would keep all paperwork for him. He has spent two days trying to find income tax paperwork from his accounts.


Sounds like a good idea to not let him drive long distances and good that you'll start looking after the paperwork, a bit more work for you but less stress over all.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Oops got onto wrong tea party, so will repeat here, my Ultimate Chocolate Brownie Recipe I posted recently needs an adjustment. My cousin just called to say she made it today and it needs 2 cups of raspberries rather than 1. You could also use other berries for a sharp tangy taste to balance the big chocolate hit.
You could use blueberries, blackberries, or boysenberries instead.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, yes, I'll be glad to take the load off him.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> News is not good. The Storm (ex TC Cook) will hit this afternoon. They are suggesting that people who work in the CBD should stay home today. The forecast for the Bay of Plenty is NOT GOOD. And they are so water logged already.


Oh dear, that does not sound good at all. I hope that they are over anticipating and it won't be quite that bad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Wednesday 12 April '17
> 
> A really nice day - in fact I spent half an hour on the porch with my face pointing to the sun. I have a heavy flannel shirt (one Heidi made) and with it closed I was really comfortable I could feel a chill on my face otherwise I was toasty warm. I have the door and a window open to air the place out.
> 
> ...


I think I'm going to try the Paleo quick bread, that is something that I can have and right now there is very little I can have with this restricted diet, I'm almost always hungry lately, but I am down 2.4 pounds.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> why do they not want you to post them - it would be good advertising for them. --- sam


Because it's a mystery KAL and until most everyone participating is done, they don't want pictures out there to give away what the pattern will look like, that and the pattern designer may decide to put the pattern for sale after the KAL is done or may do it as a freebie, but that is entirely up to the designer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> To the North of us, already, to the South East later in the day. They are talking of closing the Harbour Bridge if the winds increase much more.
> Many are coping with flooding.
> I bought in a couple of bottles of drinking water, 6 cans of the Tuna I like and don't have to heat. and some bits and pieces for a pizza- which I must go and supervise! And an impulse purchase of some Click Clack boxes a good size for the freezer, that were on a very good special.


Okay Julie, what is a Click Clack box? 
Tuna and a pizza ready made is a good idea.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

LOL! I was reading a post and thought, hmmm, that sounds like what I wrote, lol, it was what I wrote, it was my post. :sm12: :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up again. Julie & Fan saying an extra prayer that you all in the path of the storm will be safe. Daralene extra prayers for you also as you cope with the Fibro and family illnesses. Sassafras I must have missed something; is your husband not able to drive anymore by any chance? Prayers also for you with your FM and for your hubby. Tami hope you are feeling better too; say where you were having FM flare & severe headache. 

Going to head to bed soon. Gentle hugs and well wishes for everyone. TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up again. Julie & Fan saying an extra prayer that you all in the path of the storm will be safe. Daralene extra prayers for you also as you cope with the Fibro and family illnesses. Sassafras I must have missed something; is your husband not able to drive anymore by any chance? Prayers also for you with your FM and for your hubby. Tami hope you are feeling better too; say where you were having FM flare & severe headache.
> 
> Going to head to bed soon. Gentle hugs and well wishes for everyone. TTYL


Good night Gwen, sweet dreams when you get there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely sonja - some little girl is going to look very smart wearing that. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Here is my little vest think I've settled on these little flowers to go on the front


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:20pm and I fell asleep already. 
Just got up to get a drink. 

Back to bed I go. Sleep well everyone ????????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

daralene - are you not using the cold laser anymore? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil, I agree with Budasha, very good price. I know there is a difference in our money but it sounds good to me. Will you get to see dolphins or is that just the name of the cruise ship?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, my DH has beginning stages of dementia for several years, it is progressing slowly. Added to that he has macular degeneration. So I took over bills about a year ago. I will now take over all paperwork and driving out of town. Fortunately we live in a small isolated area.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Doing the happy dance. The quilt I have been working on is done. The mother-to-be has very specific ideas about what she likes. No lavender, no animals, no cartoon creatures, no 'cute' sayings, etc. She is doing the baby's room in ribbon and bows. I wasn't real happy with it as I was making it but it did turn out cuter than I expected. I will post a picture later.
I understand about not wanting husbands to drive. Ray hasn't been behind the wheel in over a year, maybe 2 years. His reflexes are so slow that it would been dangerous for him to drive. At least he helped make the decision.
I have just taken over the bills and also his meds. Really breaks my heart to see his slide downhill.
Hugs to all. Marilyn


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> To the North of us, already, to the South East later in the day. They are talking of closing the Harbour Bridge if the winds increase much more.
> Many are coping with flooding.
> I bought in a couple of bottles of drinking water, 6 cans of the Tuna I like and don't have to heat. and some bits and pieces for a pizza- which I must go and supervise! And an impulse purchase of some Click Clack boxes a good size for the freezer, that were on a very good special.


What is click clack?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

holey moley - i am finally caught up - speaking of rain - it is to rain here saturday and sunday - i at least hope mother nature will allow time for our easter egg hunt - there just isn't room in the house to hide that many eggs. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have an idea it is a freezer container that maybe snaps shut or something like that or i could be completely off base. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> What is click clack?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Doing the happy dance. The quilt I have been working on is done. The mother-to-be has very specific ideas about what she likes. No lavender, no animals, no cartoon creatures, no 'cute' sayings, etc. She is doing the baby's room in ribbon and bows. I wasn't real happy with it as I was making it but it did turn out cuter than I expected. I will post a picture later.
> I understand about not wanting husbands to drive. Ray hasn't been behind the wheel in over a year, maybe 2 years. His reflexes are so slow that it would been dangerous for him to drive. At least he helped make the decision.
> I have just taken over the bills and also his meds. Really breaks my heart to see his slide downhill.
> Hugs to all. Marilyn


Hi Railyn, great that you are happier with the quilt than you though you would be, interesting some of the ideas people get isn't it? Oh well. 
It is so hard to see the ones we love deteriorate in what they can do, I'm so sorry that Ray has to go through all of this, it has to be very hard on him to not be able to do so many of the things that he once did without thought. 
HUGS!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i is hard to see someone decline like that when they have been big and strong most of their lives. my heart goes out to you marilyn and joy. it is not an easy road you face. --- sam



Railyn said:


> Doing the happy dance. The quilt I have been working on is done. The mother-to-be has very specific ideas about what she likes. No lavender, no animals, no cartoon creatures, no 'cute' sayings, etc. She is doing the baby's room in ribbon and bows. I wasn't real happy with it as I was making it but it did turn out cuter than I expected. I will post a picture later.
> I understand about not wanting husbands to drive. Ray hasn't been behind the wheel in over a year, maybe 2 years. His reflexes are so slow that it would been dangerous for him to drive. At least he helped make the decision.
> I have just taken over the bills and also his meds. Really breaks my heart to see his slide downhill.
> Hugs to all. Marilyn


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, my DH has beginning stages of dementia for several years, it is progressing slowly. Added to that he has macular degeneration. So I took over bills about a year ago. I will now take over all paperwork and driving out of town. Fortunately we live in a small isolated area.


Sad for you o watch him deteriorate but Bette tomwuit driving before there sma disaster.

Hope both you & Tami are feeling better. Fibre sounds like a major pain in the a--( & obviously other places too????)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night everyone, sweet dreams.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marilyn, I'm glad you are happy with the blanket, I'll look forward to photos.
Sam hope the weather cooperates with the egg hunt. There will certainly be no outdoor egg hunts here. We are currently under a winter storm watch, predictions are for up to a foot of very wet snow, we are sort f on the boundary of where it's to change to rain so not sure what we will get????????I hope it's only rain or we will be having trouble with these poor little calves.
I got th GKs off to bed, they are here until Friday morning.
Tomorrow I have to make buns for the Seder supper at the church, I thought since I had the GKs I would just deliver the buns but was told to bring them & come.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm sure it was! I am especially glad you have your paper work and medication in it. You never know when you will need that information in an emergency. I carry a paper with all my dr.s & their numbers, surgeries, allergies, medications and emergency contacts. DH does also, and we have one for both of us in each vehicle.


It's a wise precaution!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I think I have finally gotten the little bunny sew up on the right track! I was making them for Easter lunch at Bill and Scott's, but found out today there will be 9 people. So, taking them, if I finish, tomorrow night. I think only 6, including me, will be there. These are some of my travel buddies. It is one of their neighbor's birthday. They give the guests a "don't be jealous" gift. It is usually something small and inexpensive. So I will take my bunnies for that. I'll probably be up all night!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, that does not sound good at all. I hope that they are over anticipating and it won't be quite that bad.


There is a lot of people being evacuated from Beach front properties, probably a wise move. It has been bad for Great Barrier Island, I understand.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay Julie, what is a Click Clack box?
> Tuna and a pizza ready made is a good idea.


They are plastic storage boxes, that have a flap that when it has gone home correctly when you are closing makes a definite clacking noise. Fan knows the man that invented them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good night Gwen, sweet dreams when you get there.


From me too! And thanks for the prayers!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What is click clack?


Kaye Jo asked too- they are a plastic storage box that has flaps that click or clack when you close them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have an idea it is a freezer container that maybe snaps shut or something like that or i could be completely off base. --- sam


Pretty good guess, Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i is hard to see someone decline like that when they have been big and strong most of their lives. my heart goes out to you marilyn and joy. it is not an easy road you face. --- sam


Went through this one with Fale. Pity the family is so anti me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I think I have finally gotten the little bunny sew up on the right track! I was making them for Easter lunch at Bill and Scott's, but found out today there will be 9 people. So, taking them, if I finish, tomorrow night. I think only 6, including me, will be there. These are some of my travel buddies. It is one of their neighbor's birthday. They give the guests a "don't be jealous" gift. It is usually something small and inexpensive. So I will take my bunnies for that. I'll probably be up all night!


 :sm24: LOL, Pammie- good on you!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, your little vest is lovely.
> 
> Daralene, sorry your back is giving trouble,hope it settles quickly. Your poor brother, I hope the new meds will help him.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bonnie 
Glad the calves are all arriving safely even if they are early


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope you are feeling better than I am today. Don't know what triggered this flair. Went to bed last night with a headache. Woke up with it and a fibro flare this morning. Not as bad tonight as it was earlier but the headache won't quit. Only thing i can figure is full moon last night. Weather is good. No other stressors that I can think of. End of whine!


Hope you feel better soon Tami ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Sonja, that Jacket is absolutely gorgeous .
> Julie and Fran, stay safe in the horrible storm.


Thank you Mary


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Kaye Jo asked too- they are a plastic storage box that has flaps that click or clack when you close them.


???? I think here they call them snap top boxes. I was thinking it was something you were going to eat????????

Did you all see this post, I don't buy a lot of patterns but think I'll have to get this one as well as Gypsycreams Kate's poppet????

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-462684-1.html#10653558

I didn't get much knitting done tonight, I think I'm over 1/2 done my teddy bear, I'll definitely be doing more if these. GD asked if it was for her????, her parents said when they dropped them off that they'd removed a garbage bag full of various stuffed toys from her room as she had so many, she loves them & sleeps with at least 6 every night . DS said if anyone buys her more he will kick them????


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ???? I think here they call them snap top boxes. I was thinking it was something you were going to eat????????
> 
> Did you all see this post, I don't buy a lot of patterns but think I'll have to get this one as well as Gypsycreams Kate's poppet????
> 
> ...


Too cute!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: LOL, Pammie- good on you!


Thank you! It is so frustrating when you have problems with something so simple!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

This evening our city of Auckland has been spared from the cyclone. It has gone further east and is causing havoc in the same area as Debbie did last week.
Julie and I are safe, but the people in the Bay of Plenty are getting high winds, huge waves, and heaps of rain.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am hoping to make an expedition out, tomorrow. Hopefully our payment may be in (early, but it would be useful to have it) The Supermarket will be closed Friday and Sunday. I have enough to survive, but no gas bottles that are current- so no hot drinks- if the worst does happen- like- no power!
> 
> Fan and I are made of stern material, Daralene! We'll be okay- just hunker down, and sit it out.


Are your shops open Monday? Not here. They are open Saturday so will break into the extra long weekend of many people.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil, I see where you have a birthday coming up soon and will be going on a Dolphin Cruise. How special!!!! Glad DH and DD are going with you to care for the animals so you will have time to knit. :sm17:


Becuase of course my knitting is much more important than their study!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Hope you don't have to muck out stalls
> :sm09: Enjoy the weekend.


Now if that was the case I would be useless! They live outside I believe.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil, I agree with Budasha, very good price. I know there is a difference in our money but it sounds good to me. Will you get to see dolphins or is that just the name of the cruise ship?


The dolphins are wild so we may or may not see them. But often seen on these cruises.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I haven't been on much. I don't have much positive to contribute right now but I promise I soon will. Since my potential problems with citizenship, trip to Canada and finding out so many sad things about my uncle and cousin and then for some reason, feeling rejected by father all over again after finding out he may have been in Toronto all this time. Not logical thinking, just emotional. I feel like I am dealing fine with it intellectually but notice I am just feeling very confused. Then my brother being suicidal. This brought back all the emergency trips to Ohio when mom was sick and most in terrible weather where I didn't know if I would even make it there or not. Seems so little they can do to help my brother. He is on "3" new medications, so praying. I'm so glad they have kept him in the hospital for now. My one brother says all he needs is a big dose of Marijuana but who knows what that would do to his brain. I thought this brother was over that type of behavior, but obviously not. When he said all he needed was a big Bud, I thought he meant a buddy and was happy he realized that but my sisters told me that is not what that means, it is marijuana. I know he won't read the Bible as it is too hard for him to read or focus for that long, but I am thinking of recording only the parts that Christ said with pauses between them so he could listen to small sections at a time. Focusing is too hard for him, but this might be possible. Maybe I should check and see if there already is a recording like this. My back has been going out the past 3 mornings and I am not feeling the best to be doing this right now. I made it upstairs to get my knitting and took folded washing up with me and can't believe I came downstairs without it. Guess it is another day to just rest.


Sorry you are not feeling so good right now. Hope your back settles soon for you. 
There are spoken versions of the Bible but as far as I know they will read the whole book not just Jesus' words.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am hanging around to check the bank- if there is a deposit it should show up by 2 a.m.. I do hope you find a comfy spot, what will you do?


Hopefully you will get a payment- ours are always paid early if the day they are due is a Public Holiday.
The chimney leaking may be more a reflection of the terrible weather than the fix. But does sound like more will need to be done. At least for now the window is fixed (is that the one that causes the most problems for you?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Are your shops open Monday? Not here. They are open Saturday so will break into the extra long weekend of many people.


The shops here very rarely close now. I know they are open on both good Friday and easter Monday the only concession will be shorter hours 10am - 4 pm . The larger supermarkets will be closed on easter Sunday but some of them have smaller stores that will be open


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Our houses tend to be mostly slate or tiles (not sure what kind of pottery they are made of) and there are a few thatched houses too!


Great looking house. It would be great to see that on a regular basis- or maybe it just becomes a part of the environment. Is it open for people to visit?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hope you have a lovely time. I read 'favourite hand dyer' as 'favourite hand drier' and seriously thought you had lost the plot.....however it was me! :sm12: :sm09:


I like that idea. I do actually have a preferred hand dryer in the public toilets! But I wouldn't go anywhere just to visit it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I like that idea. I do actually have a preferred hand dryer in the public toilets! But I wouldn't go anywhere just to visit it.


I like the super dry g- force ones that nearly blow your skin off :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, sorry you are hurting. Even good company can be stressful, especially with your two story home. Not to mention emotional stress, which is THE worse. Iresha and I talked about not letting Al drive out of town anymore. He had to pull off highway on way home from airport and almost hit a barrier. Not to mention on Christmas trip to Napa pulled out to pass and didn't see oncoming car. Ve taken over bills but told him today I would keep all paperwork for him. He has spent two days trying to find income tax paperwork from his accounts.


Tough when you need to tell someone those types of things. How do you think he will take it-or have you raised it already? Some really fight it but others are glad to be told. My sister was like that- not objections at all when the doctor told her she shouldn't be driving anymore. Handed in her license straight away. Will limit you when you are unwell as well but the safety of him but especially others must be considered.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like you are going to have a great time , hope the weather co operates


Looks like good weather at this stage.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> When we were in Stratford upon Avon there were quite a few thatched cottages (one of which was Shakespeare's) and a guide told us that cats and dogs used to shelter in the straw as it was warm and when it rained they would jump down to seek other shelter, hence the expression "raining cats and dogs"! Not sure if it's true or not, but sounds feasible!


I've heard a similar story


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Look at this great home page of Ravelry (I assume they will be there for a while before they change it again). Birds love the flamingo http://www.ravelry.com/


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sad for you o watch him deteriorate but Bette tomwuit driving before there sma disaster.
> 
> Hope both you & Tami are feeling better. Fibre sounds like a major pain in the a--( & obviously other places too????)


Fibre prevents the pain in the a-- :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ???? I think here they call them snap top boxes. I was thinking it was something you were going to eat????????
> 
> Did you all see this post, I don't buy a lot of patterns but think I'll have to get this one as well as Gypsycreams Kate's poppet????
> 
> ...


But you won't be buying it :sm02: 
Of course it could also live at your house.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> This evening our city of Auckland has been spared from the cyclone. It has gone further east and is causing havoc in the same area as Debbie did last week.
> Julie and I are safe, but the people in the Bay of Plenty are getting high winds, huge waves, and heaps of rain.


Hard to know whether good that it not in Auckland or not when it hits an area already hit. But it is a relief for us to know that you and Julie are OK.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Are your shops open Monday? Not here. They are open Saturday so will break into the extra long weekend of many people.


Being a tourist town most of our shops only close on Christmas Day and New Year's day. Because of this they used to close every first Monday during the winter, but not now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The shops here very rarely close now. I know they are open on both good Friday and easter Monday the only concession will be shorter hours 10am - 4 pm . The larger supermarkets will be closed on easter Sunday but some of them have smaller stores that will be open


Other than in Adelaide (city) and tourist areas the metropolitan major stores aren't allowed to open on Public Holidays and Friday and Monday are PHs and I think Sunday must be as they are all closed that day as well.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ???? I think here they call them snap top boxes. I was thinking it was something you were going to eat????????
> 
> Did you all see this post, I don't buy a lot of patterns but think I'll have to get this one as well as Gypsycreams Kate's poppet????
> 
> ...


Just bought the Little Lovies pattern - thanks Bonnie!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Great looking house. It would be great to see that on a regular basis- or maybe it just becomes a part of the environment. Is it open for people to visit?


Yes it is open for visitors (for a charge of course!) I haven't been for a few years but I can remember being amazed at the size of the set-in bed! People were a lot smaller then!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I like the super dry g- force ones that nearly blow your skin off :sm02:


Am I mad to want to put my face under it just to see what it would do to it?!! :sm06: :sm05:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Am I mad to want to put my face under it just to see what it would do to it?!! :sm06: :sm05:


This made me burst out laughing as I must have the same madness????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> They are a very reasonable price ($20 for 2 hour cruise with a main course or another $5 for dessert and coffee. And then 25% off as both Vick and I have Entertainment cards). As Maryanne pointed out it is a birthday so we should have dessert! And 2 minutes walk away is my yarn lady who I need to see (I do need to to pick up the yarn that will be ready for me that is part of Maryanne's Christmas present from last year. And mine present was to get my own choice of sock yarn each 2 months from her and I didn't go in February. So I will be increasing my stash Monday!
> So it makes for a lovely day for me and the others will enjoy it. And Elizabeth will like it if we see dolphins. Mind you she will get more excited by the birds I suspect.


Wow, that is VERY cheap! And yes you must have dessert. LOL :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I haven't been on much. I don't have much positive to contribute right now but I promise I soon will. Since my potential problems with citizenship, trip to Canada and finding out so many sad things about my uncle and cousin and then for some reason, feeling rejected by father all over again after finding out he may have been in Toronto all this time. Not logical thinking, just emotional. I feel like I am dealing fine with it intellectually but notice I am just feeling very confused. Then my brother being suicidal. This brought back all the emergency trips to Ohio when mom was sick and most in terrible weather where I didn't know if I would even make it there or not. Seems so little they can do to help my brother. He is on "3" new medications, so praying. I'm so glad they have kept him in the hospital for now. My one brother says all he needs is a big dose of Marijuana but who knows what that would do to his brain. I thought this brother was over that type of behavior, but obviously not. When he said all he needed was a big Bud, I thought he meant a buddy and was happy he realized that but my sisters told me that is not what that means, it is marijuana. I know he won't read the Bible as it is too hard for him to read or focus for that long, but I am thinking of recording only the parts that Christ said with pauses between them so he could listen to small sections at a time. Focusing is too hard for him, but this might be possible. Maybe I should check and see if there already is a recording like this. My back has been going out the past 3 mornings and I am not feeling the best to be doing this right now. I made it upstairs to get my knitting and took folded washing up with me and can't believe I came downstairs without it. Guess it is another day to just rest.


Big hugs Daralene. Take care of yourself, rest.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> News is not good. The Storm (ex TC Cook) will hit this afternoon. They are suggesting that people who work in the CBD should stay home today. The forecast for the Bay of Plenty is NOT GOOD. And they are so water logged already.


Oh dear, not great news at all. I hope you are safe and sound and dry. Also hope you havent lost power.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ???? I think here they call them snap top boxes. I was thinking it was something you were going to eat????????
> 
> Did you all see this post, I don't buy a lot of patterns but think I'll have to get this one as well as Gypsycreams Kate's poppet????
> 
> ...


Sensible name! What a lot of lovely ideas from Gypsycream, each person interprets them in their own special way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Are your shops open Monday? Not here. They are open Saturday so will break into the extra long weekend of many people.


The banks are closed Monday- but a lot of the shops will open. The pension is being paid out tonight, four days early.
As Fan has said, Cook has bypassed us, but many have not been so lucky.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The banks are closed Monday- but a lot of the shops will open. The pension is being paid out tonight, four days early.
> As Fan has said, Cook has bypassed us, but many have not been so lucky.


Praying for everyone in the storm's path. Raining again today with chance of hail. We have standing water between the houses. Sump pumps to keep water out of basements and crawl spaces are all working overtime. The pumped water is running into the street.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> This evening our city of Auckland has been spared from the cyclone. It has gone further east and is causing havoc in the same area as Debbie did last week.
> Julie and I are safe, but the people in the Bay of Plenty are getting high winds, huge waves, and heaps of rain.


Iam glad to here that Auckland has missed out. But sorry for the people getting a second dumping of very bad weather.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hopefully you will get a payment- ours are always paid early if the day they are due is a Public Holiday.
> The chimney leaking may be more a reflection of the terrible weather than the fix. But does sound like more will need to be done. At least for now the window is fixed (is that the one that causes the most problems for you?


The payment will show up by morning. Likewise it's early here, when the banks are closed, once upon a time they paid out late, but people kicked up a big fuss over that- this was in the early days of electronic banking. 
It is all ok on the water front! But not further to the south. Many places had to evacuate.
Sajad has put me on to a friend of his who enjoys gardening. So yet again I will have a new gardener! This young man will respect my hopes not to use poisons.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Are your shops open Monday? Not here. They are open Saturday so will break into the extra long weekend of many people.


They are open here too. Only closing Good Friday and Easter Sunday. Monday our major shopping centres say they will be open 10 to 5.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Praying for everyone in the storm's path. Raining again today with chance of hail. We have standing water between the houses. Sump pumps to keep water out of basements and crawl spaces are all working overtime. The pumped water is running into the street.


That's a lot of rain you have had . Not a very nice start to spring at all . We are the opposite it's been very dry . Another nice sunshine day here although not as warm as it has been


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, not great news at all. I hope you are safe and sound and dry. Also hope you havent lost power.


Our part of the city has come through with very few problems, bit of surface flooding only- very little wind. Still got power!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Praying for everyone in the storm's path. Raining again today with chance of hail. We have standing water between the houses. Sump pumps to keep water out of basements and crawl spaces are all working overtime. The pumped water is running into the street.


Thanks Rookie- it's the folk to the north and south of us that are suffering.
Sorry to hear of your aquatic event.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Iam glad to here that Auckland has missed out. But sorry for the people getting a second dumping of very bad weather.


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Am I mad to want to put my face under it just to see what it would do to it?!! :sm06: :sm05:


My favourite ones don't work that way.
But I have wondered that sometimes as well.
Isn't it silly how you wouldn't think of doing something until a sign tells you not to? Many of the buses have a sign on them near the drivers window saying 'do not not enter the bus through this window'. So I now wonder what it would be like to enter through the window.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Praying for everyone in the storm's path. Raining again today with chance of hail. We have standing water between the houses. Sump pumps to keep water out of basements and crawl spaces are all working overtime. The pumped water is running into the street.


You sound like things are worse for you than Julie and Fan as it turne dout. Hope the pumps can keep the water under control.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Our part of the city has come through with very few problems, bit of surface flooding only- very little wind. Still got power!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up again. Julie & Fan saying an extra prayer that you all in the path of the storm will be safe. Daralene extra prayers for you also as you cope with the Fibro and family illnesses. Sassafras I must have missed something; is your husband not able to drive anymore by any chance? Prayers also for you with your FM and for your hubby. Tami hope you are feeling better too; say where you were having FM flare & severe headache.
> 
> Going to head to bed soon. Gentle hugs and well wishes for everyone. TTYL


Thank you, Gwen. Better today. Still feeling it a bit, but nothing like yesterday.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> holey moley - i am finally caught up - speaking of rain - it is to rain here saturday and sunday - i at least hope mother nature will allow time for our easter egg hunt - there just isn't room in the house to hide that many eggs. --- sam


Good luck getting the egg hunt in with no rain. We will be doing Easter after 3:30 as DH is working day shift that day. I'm not sure we will get to hunt this year.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i is hard to see someone decline like that when they have been big and strong most of their lives. my heart goes out to you marilyn and joy. it is not an easy road you face. --- sam


Ditto from me. Hugs for both of you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sad for you o watch him deteriorate but Bette tomwuit driving before there sma disaster.
> 
> Hope both you & Tami are feeling better. Fibre sounds like a major pain in the a--( & obviously other places too????)


Lol! Yes, it can be a pain there also! For me, it depends on how it decides to manifest. It affects each of us differently. Sometimes it feels like major rug burn, sometimes deep muscle pain for me. I also can have issolated areas instead of all over. Today is more sore than anything, residual from yesterday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> They are open here too. Only closing Good Friday and Easter Sunday. Monday our major shopping centres say they will be open 10 to 5.


You have a Public Holiday don't you?
Maryanne has just told me that David told her that after discussing it with me we are heading to my brothers place straight after church rather than going to the lunch. The discussion was me pointing out this morning that he wouldn't much of the day left! He has an essay due in tomorrow. So now I don't have a meal organised for tomorrow. Just checked and one of the big independent supermarkets is open (the chain next to it isn't open so Foodland will do well I should think). BUt as for going I am reasonably organised so that is not a problem.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you feel better soon Tami ,


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you, Gwen. Better today. Still feeling it a bit, but nothing like yesterday.


Glad you are feeling a bit better.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> You have a Public Holiday don't you?
> Maryanne has just told me that David told her that after discussing it with me we are heading to my brothers place straight after church rather than going to the lunch. The discussion was me pointing out this morning that he wouldn't much of the day left! He has an essay due in tomorrow. So now I don't have a meal organised for tomorrow. Just checked and one of the big independent supermarkets is open (the chain next to it isn't open so Foodland will do well I should think). BUt as for going I am reasonably organised so that is not a problem.


Yes it is a Public Holiday, I never know how it works with the shops. :sm19: I assume they will get public holiday rates working on Monday.

Dont you just love it when plans change? Lucky you have a supermarket open tomorrow. Our major ones are all closed tomorrow but independant ones can open if they like. I have an IGA store near me that will open for a couple of hours tomorrow. Pretty sure all pubs are closed Good Friday also.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn, glad you like quilt more than you expected.
Bonnie, thank you, know you will enjoy weekend with grands.
Sam, thank you, he is a good man and I am blessed to be his wife.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ???? I think here they call them snap top boxes. I was thinking it was something you were going to eat????????
> 
> Did you all see this post, I don't buy a lot of patterns but think I'll have to get this one as well as Gypsycreams Kate's poppet????
> 
> ...


Those are cute. Might have to buy. Lol at your DS. You wouldn't be buying it, though!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> This evening our city of Auckland has been spared from the cyclone. It has gone further east and is causing havoc in the same area as Debbie did last week.
> Julie and I are safe, but the people in the Bay of Plenty are getting high winds, huge waves, and heaps of rain.


Thankful you both are okay. My thoughts are with those in the effected areas


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, so hoping you get to see dolphins, such grand creatures.
Julie and Fan, glad you are safe. Sorry for the destruction to NZ.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Fibre prevents the pain in the a-- :sm02:


 :sm04:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, I do not know how he will react, hopefully he will not be stubborn. That is why Iresha wants a family conference. Prayer warriors please pray it goes well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Glad you are feeling a bit better.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Off to bed for me to read for a little bit. I am having Serena tomorrow for a few hours...just her and me. Good fun :sm11:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, I do not know how he will react, hopefully he will not be stubborn. That is why Iresha wants a family conference. Prayer warriors please pray it goes well.


Prayers! We were lucky that mom quit on here own, though she kept her license. She only used it for identification. Even renewed it! She only had to do the vision test.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, glad flare subsiding. Rest, and either warm bath or if I can get dressed and to gym the jacuzzi and sauna help for me.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sugar, it is fun to have one on one with grands! Enjoy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's a lot of rain you have had . Not a very nice start to spring at all . We are the opposite it's been very dry . Another nice sunshine day here although not as warm as it has been


Looks like we're going to be wet for quite some time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> You sound like things are worse for you than Julie and Fan as it turne dout. Hope the pumps can keep the water under control.


Looks like it's only going to get wetter per the schedule I posted above. Not sure what the squiggle means for Saturday, but it and Monday are the only says without rain.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

My SIL works at Dillard's and they are closed on Sunday also. I don't know about other stores like Walmart or Target. I don't think they like to close!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You will notice there's actually two Low systems, on the tracking map. One of the reasons why it is so intense!


This sounds like the The Perfect Storm (movie title), however, not perfect for anyone in its path. I say that remembering the movie of the fisherman who were surviving the one hurricane but then another hurricane came at the same time and that was their undoing. So glad you were able to get to the store and even manage to get some click clack boxes. So funny about fanny pack being wrong to say. I know we've covered this before, but for us fanny means a cute way of saying what you call it..."bum". I certainly can understand why it would be offensive in New Zealand. You must get some good laughs when Americans visit. I remember in Germany when I first learned the language it felt like I was swearing every time I said bright as the word for bright is Hell.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Doing the happy dance. The quilt I have been working on is done. The mother-to-be has very specific ideas about what she likes. No lavender, no animals, no cartoon creatures, no 'cute' sayings, etc. She is doing the baby's room in ribbon and bows. I wasn't real happy with it as I was making it but it did turn out cuter than I expected. I will post a picture later.
> I understand about not wanting husbands to drive. Ray hasn't been behind the wheel in over a year, maybe 2 years. His reflexes are so slow that it would been dangerous for him to drive. At least he helped make the decision.
> I have just taken over the bills and also his meds. Really breaks my heart to see his slide downhill.
> Hugs to all. Marilyn


Happy for you that it's done! Looking forward to the pictures. Hugs for you and Ray.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Looks like it's only going to get wetter per the schedule I posted above. Not sure what the squiggle means for Saturday, but it and Monday are the only says without rain.


Rookie, sure hope those sump pumps are keeping up and you don't lose power. No fun to be waterlogged! Just saw your other post and looks like no relief from the rain. I imagine that will hit us in a few days. I'll have to check the weather.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Doing the happy dance. The quilt I have been working on is done. The mother-to-be has very specific ideas about what she likes. No lavender, no animals, no cartoon creatures, no 'cute' sayings, etc. She is doing the baby's room in ribbon and bows. I wasn't real happy with it as I was making it but it did turn out cuter than I expected. I will post a picture later.
> I understand about not wanting husbands to drive. Ray hasn't been behind the wheel in over a year, maybe 2 years. His reflexes are so slow that it would been dangerous for him to drive. At least he helped make the decision.
> I have just taken over the bills and also his meds. Really breaks my heart to see his slide downhill.
> Hugs to all. Marilyn


Looking forward to seeing your quilt. I'm sorry to hear that Ray is declining. It is so hard to watch. I know what it's like to take over the driving and all the responsibilities. When my DH started to lose his sight, I had to take over. It was heart breaking. I wish he'd lost his hearing rather than his eyesight. He was such a talented man so this was devastating to him. Sending hugs right back at you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes it is a Public Holiday, I never know how it works with the shops. :sm19: I assume they will get public holiday rates working on Monday.
> 
> Dont you just love it when plans change? Lucky you have a supermarket open tomorrow. Our major ones are all closed tomorrow but independant ones can open if they like. I have an IGA store near me that will open for a couple of hours tomorrow. Pretty sure all pubs are closed Good Friday also.


And Maryanne realized she had some sausages so will take them. So won't need much more. The Foodland is open for 12 hours!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Marilyn, I'm glad you are happy with the blanket, I'll look forward to photos.
> Sam hope the weather cooperates with the egg hunt. There will certainly be no outdoor egg hunts here. We are currently under a winter storm watch, predictions are for up to a foot of very wet snow, we are sort f on the boundary of where it's to change to rain so not sure what we will get????????I hope it's only rain or we will be having trouble with these poor little calves.
> I got th GKs off to bed, they are here until Friday morning.
> Tomorrow I have to make buns for the Seder supper at the church, I thought since I had the GKs I would just deliver the buns but was told to bring them & come.


I hope you don't get the storm. That is just too much.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I think I have finally gotten the little bunny sew up on the right track! I was making them for Easter lunch at Bill and Scott's, but found out today there will be 9 people. So, taking them, if I finish, tomorrow night. I think only 6, including me, will be there. These are some of my travel buddies. It is one of their neighbor's birthday. They give the guests a "don't be jealous" gift. It is usually something small and inexpensive. So I will take my bunnies for that. I'll probably be up all night!


Sounds like a fun night.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Went through this one with Fale. Pity the family is so anti me.


I feel so bad for you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Looks like we're going to be wet for quite some time.


That is not good. Miserable wet weather makes me feel miserable especially when it goes on for weeks at a time


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, glad flare subsiding. Rest, and either warm bath or if I can get dressed and to gym the jacuzzi and sauna help for me.


Did you get to go. I sure hope so and hope it helped. I'm hoping to do the sauna. Did my home bathtub jacuzzi but it didn't help as getting in and out is not helpful keeping back in alignment. Wish my gym had one as they have stairs to get out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> This evening our city of Auckland has been spared from the cyclone. It has gone further east and is causing havoc in the same area as Debbie did last week.
> Julie and I are safe, but the people in the Bay of Plenty are getting high winds, huge waves, and heaps of rain.


Glad to hear that the cyclone has avoided your area but feel so sorry for those in the Bay.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now if that was the case I would be useless! They live outside I believe.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just saw this post on last week's KTP, so I am responding late.

Cashmeregma wrote:
Will the memorial be close to you so you can go? Thinking of you and the family and sending big hugs. Never easy to say good-bye.

What was his favorite spot? My thinking is I would love to have some ashes in Lake Ontario if that is allowed as it is between Canada and the US and I am a product of both. Also a few up in Haliburton.


(Budasha)I just found your post today. The memorial was at the church just around the corner from me so it was very convenient. It was packed with relatives and friends. None of his friends knew about his miserable side. They all said that he always had a good word and a smile on his face. It's a good way to remember him. His favourite spot is the cottage in Temagami on (I think) Caribou Lake. My brother tells me it's a beautiful spot. I've been to Temagami but not to their cottage. It's a 6 hour drive from here. I've been wondering what to have done with my ashes too. I still have DH's and I'm thinking I might have his and mine scattered in Pigeon Lake where we did a lot of boating and where he loved to fish. As far as I know, there is no restriction about scattering in the lake or on property as long as the property is your own, or you ask permission.

_______________________________________________________________________
We used to go by the area of Pigeon Lake. Not sure how close, but when I lived in W. Guilford. Temagami is way up there, well, about twice as far. Lovely that you could do that. Such a beautiful area. I imagine it is similar to where Bonnie lives in the amount of lakes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, I do not know how he will react, hopefully he will not be stubborn. That is why Iresha wants a family conference. Prayer warriors please pray it goes well.


Will definitely prayer for him especially but all of you to have wisdom as to how to address the issue.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Am I mad to want to put my face under it just to see what it would do to it?!! :sm06: :sm05:


I did once put my hair under one after getting caught in the rain on a road trip! Good thing my hair was short at the time...the tangles would have been outrageous! :sm23:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Off to bed for me to read for a little bit. I am having Serena tomorrow for a few hours...just her and me. Good fun :sm11:


Enjoy your time with her. How is your DD going? Not long now. Is anything happening Monday for Serena?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Looks like it's only going to get wetter per the schedule I posted above. Not sure what the squiggle means for Saturday, but it and Monday are the only says without rain.


I did wonder about the squiggle. But it does look wet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> This sounds like the The Perfect Storm (movie title), however, not perfect for anyone in its path. I say that remembering the movie of the fisherman who were surviving the one hurricane but then another hurricane came at the same time and that was their undoing. So glad you were able to get to the store and even manage to get some click clack boxes. So funny about fanny pack being wrong to say. I know we've covered this before, but for us fanny means a cute way of saying what you call it..."bum". I certainly can understand why it would be offensive in New Zealand. You must get some good laughs when Americans visit. I remember in Germany when I first learned the language it felt like I was swearing every time I said bright as the word for bright is Hell.


Fanny and bum are different parts of the anatomy. All have bums only females have fannys. So don't really know why we call them bum bags unless they used to worn on the back.

My siblings who did German in High School loved learning the word for Father- great for teenagers.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Looks like it's only going to get wetter per the schedule I posted above. Not sure what the squiggle means for Saturday, but it and Monday are the only says without rain.


The squiggle is wind. We see that often here in the spring.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Sorry you are not feeling so good right now. Hope your back settles soon for you.
> There are spoken versions of the Bible but as far as I know they will read the whole book not just Jesus' words.


I gave my mother a wonderful audio version of the Bible but she found it too depressing and gave it back. I never thought of it that way but I guess if you are depressed you feel differently about it. Thinking it would be the same for DB. In the meantime I am sending him special cards and he seems to really like those and shows the doctors and nurses.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The squiggle is wind. We see that often here in the spring.


I did wonder if it was wind- so what do they do if it is wet and windy?

Anyway of to bed now. We are going to the early church service so we will arrive at my brothers around lunch time. Much to the delight of the animals when we throw some food at them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> The dolphins are wild so we may or may not see them. But often seen on these cruises.


I thought that might be why they had the name Dolphin in the cruise name. Hope you see them. Did I see that you aren't going on it now. :sm03: If anyone understands, I do, with deadlines looming for DH all the time. We will even celebrate his birthday later because of his upcoming solo concert. With teaching all day he needs the time to practice, however, he does need to eat, so perhaps we will go out to dinner on the weekend following. Perhaps you can do the cruise at a later date when no deadline?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna, just saw the photos last KTP of your quilts. They are gorgeous!!!! You are such a talented young lady. Beautiful work.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I gave my mother a wonderful audio version of the Bible but she found it too depressing and gave it back. I never thought of it that way but I guess if you are depressed you feel differently about it. Thinking it would be the same for DB. In the meantime I am sending him special cards and he seems to really like those and shows the doctors and nurses.


Guess it depends on how you listen to it- and which parts. If you start at the start and try to read it that way it is hard work. A New Testament would be a better option to start with at least. The Old Testament makes more sense read with an understanding of the New Testament. And prayers from the person giving it that they will find comfort and truth in it- not negative points.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I thought that might be why they had the name Dolphin in the cruise name. Hope you see them. Did I see that you aren't going on it now. :sm03: If anyone understands, I do, with deadlines looming for DH all the time. We will even celebrate his birthday later because of his upcoming solo concert. With teaching all day he needs the time to practice, however, he does need to eat, so perhaps we will go out to dinner on the weekend following. Perhaps you can do the cruise at a later date when no deadline?


Still going- but having a few days away first. We will leave my brothers Monday morning and still get to the cruise easily.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Guess it depends on how you listen to it- and which parts. If you start at the start and try to read it that way it is hard work. A New Testament would be a better option to start with at least. The Old Testament makes more sense read with an understanding of the New Testament. And prayers from the person giving it that they will find comfort and truth in it- not negative points.


Mom's dad was a minister, so she grew up in the church. I was just so surprised when she took it that way. I always thought she was depressed, which she vehemently denied to me when one of my sisters told her I said that, which I didn't appreciate. Now my sister shared that mom fought depression all the time and maybe that was her way of being able to approach mom with it in hopes she would get help. I guess when you are depressed you understand the words differently.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Still going- but having a few days away first. We will leave my brothers Monday morning and still get to the cruise easily.


Yay, that is so wonderful. I find being out on the water or even just near water to be so invigorating and peaceful at the same time. Have a glorious time and just in case you don't get on here on your birthday, Happy Birthday to a very special lady. I'm sure we will all be wishing you on your day and you can check back in whenever you have time to read them. I think that is the most wonderful way to spend a birthday. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I just went to check and see what the pool schedule was at my gym and it is closed for good. I can go to the other branch but it doesn't have a pool. :sm25: :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The squiggle is wind. We see that often here in the spring.


Chicago is known as the windy city: toss up is whether it's because of the windy weather or windy politicians.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, sorry your gym pool is closed. We have InShape. It is wonderful, clean, lots of equipment, spacious, good sunlight, classroom, pool, jacuzzi, steam room, sauna. They keep the pool about 10 degrees warmer than the base pool was. I use to pay $30/month, now only pay $15/month. So blessed they built in Ridgecrest. The one in Napa is two storied and has two pools.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Our part of the city has come through with very few problems, bit of surface flooding only- very little wind. Still got power!


That's good news.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just saw this post on last week's KTP, so I am responding late.
> 
> Cashmeregma wrote:
> Will the memorial be close to you so you can go? Thinking of you and the family and sending big hugs. Never easy to say good-bye.
> ...


If I remember, Saskatchewan is flatter than Northern Ontario. I'm not sure about the lakes though. Bonnie could tell us about that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> This evening our city of Auckland has been spared from the cyclone. It has gone further east and is causing havoc in the same area as Debbie did last week.
> Julie and I are safe, but the people in the Bay of Plenty are getting high winds, huge waves, and heaps of rain.


I'm glad you & Julie are OK. Hope there's no loss of life farther east


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Tough when you need to tell someone those types of things. How do you think he will take it-or have you raised it already? Some really fight it but others are glad to be told. My sister was like that- not objections at all when the doctor told her she shouldn't be driving anymore. Handed in her license straight away. Will limit you when you are unwell as well but the safety of him but especially others must be considered.


My FIL was good when DH told him he had to quit driving, DH told him he could drive all over the farm if he felt the need to drive so he was happy with that. My friends mom was a real problem, after being told not to, she took off to another town 25 miles away when it was -40. After that she sunk her car into someone's garden by turning in the wrong place????, after that they pulled the spark plug wires & told her the car wouldn't work. A few days later our local bus depot called him, she was buying a bus ticket & told them she was off to North Battleford to pick up a new car????
I think she's still raising hell about the whole issue. She needs to be in a nursing home & was there for 3 months this winter after breaking her arm but again raised hell & is back home. He son is at wits end


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Fibre prevents the pain in the a-- :sm02:


It sure does ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> But you won't be buying it :sm02:
> Of course it could also live at your house.


That's what GD says, it could sleep with her at my house????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Am I mad to want to put my face under it just to see what it would do to it?!! :sm06: :sm05:


???????? that's quite a visual


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is not good. Miserable wet weather makes me feel miserable especially when it goes on for weeks at a time


I get that way too, the grey days make me want to curl up on the couch with a blanket. Hope your basement stays dry, I'm so glad we are on high ground & don't have that problem.
The snow hasn't started yet but it's very gray & a nasty north wind so it's on it's way I'm sure.
DH was out when I got up at 7:20, I got the GKs fed & GS ready for school & was just about to drive him to school when DH came in. Another calf came during the night. Later if the storm starts we will have to try to heard the cows with calves into the shed, it's not very big but will be better to be crowded than out in the wet & cold


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I did wonder about the squiggle. But it does look wet.


I think that means windy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Fanny and bum are different parts of the anatomy. All have bums only females have fannys. So don't really know why we call them bum bags unless they used to worn on the back.
> 
> My siblings who did German in High School loved learning the word for Father- great for teenagers.


Here both fanny & bum refer to your backside.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I just went to check and see what the pool schedule was at my gym and it is closed for good. I can go to the other branch but it doesn't have a pool. :sm25: :sm25: :sm25:


That's not good, is there another pool in town you could go to? I like swimmin in a pool but none nearby


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> If I remember, Saskatchewan is flatter than Northern Ontario. I'm not sure about the lakes though. Bonnie could tell us about that.


The south of the province is very flat & treeless but we are at the edge of the boreal forest& from here north there are rolling hills & lots of lakes. There are at least 10 lakes within an hour of us. Many aren't very big so don't show up on the map

https://www.google.ca/search?q=map+of+saskatchewan&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-ca&client=safari#imgrc=0iUgzhWV7fgLhM:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, must get off here & get showered & get my buns in progress. Talk to you later.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree with Sam. I am glad that Marilyn's husband Ray was also in on the decision and pray that Joy's husband was/is also.
I can only imagine how hard this is on all of you and your husbands. It was so hard for my mom and dad when mom had to do make that decision (my only experience with this type of situation) and I know it was hard when I had to take over for my mom though her not driving was not even an issue for her. My mom accepted not being able to drive after her sister had taken her to a store and waited in the car for her to run in and pick up a few things. Mom couldn't find her way out of the store. It was heartbreaking for her but made her realize she could not drive much less shop alone anymore.


thewren said:


> i is hard to see someone decline like that when they have been big and strong most of their lives. my heart goes out to you marilyn and joy. it is not an easy road you face. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well you just tell DS you didn't buy the toy just made it! Every little one needs lots of lovies to sleep with!


Bonnie7591 said:


> ???? I think here they call them snap top boxes. I was thinking it was something you were going to eat????????
> 
> Did you all see this post, I don't buy a lot of patterns but think I'll have to get this one as well as Gypsycreams Kate's poppet????
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So do I!!! How fun that would be to have sitting on the porch!


darowil said:


> Look at this great home page of Ravelry (I assume they will be there for a while before they change it again). Birds love the flamingo http://www.ravelry.com/


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a hair appointment at 3:30; getting re-purpled! DGD is so busy lately and I want it done now so going to salon. Got things to do before hand so I'll TTYL. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, how fun, awaiting pic.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Quick post. This link to a bunny and a bear and clothing for both was on the digest today. Both free.
https://bysmallmeans.wordpress.com/2014/04/13/updated-bear-and-bunny-pattern/


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good morning all, I've been up a couple hours, got the laundry done and hung out to dry, the dishes done, kitchen floor mopped, Gizmo combed out, much to his great distress, lol, now just eating some breakfast, drinking my coffee, and catching up with you all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I think I have finally gotten the little bunny sew up on the right track! I was making them for Easter lunch at Bill and Scott's, but found out today there will be 9 people. So, taking them, if I finish, tomorrow night. I think only 6, including me, will be there. These are some of my travel buddies. It is one of their neighbor's birthday. They give the guests a "don't be jealous" gift. It is usually something small and inexpensive. So I will take my bunnies for that. I'll probably be up all night!


LOL! But it sounds like wonderful fun, you may just need a nap during the day?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is a lot of people being evacuated from Beach front properties, probably a wise move. It has been bad for Great Barrier Island, I understand.


Sounds like a good move, it would be horrible to be there when the storm comes in if it's really bad. I imagine it's horrible for the people that live there not only for the losses they endure but also the losses of revenue from the tourism that they lose until it's all over.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are plastic storage boxes, that have a flap that when it has gone home correctly when you are closing makes a definite clacking noise. Fan knows the man that invented them.


Oh!, Okay, I wondered if it was a storage box or if it was like what we call a tv dinner. lol Now I know.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ???? I think here they call them snap top boxes. I was thinking it was something you were going to eat????????
> 
> Did you all see this post, I don't buy a lot of patterns but think I'll have to get this one as well as Gypsycreams Kate's poppet????
> 
> ...


LOL! Was she terribly upset at the stuffy's that went into the bag or is she fine with it and hoping for new ones? 
Your poor son. lolol You really should give her the teddy for Easter. lol Grandma's are allowed, up to a point.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> This evening our city of Auckland has been spared from the cyclone. It has gone further east and is causing havoc in the same area as Debbie did last week.
> Julie and I are safe, but the people in the Bay of Plenty are getting high winds, huge waves, and heaps of rain.


So the Bay of Plenty is getting plenty, one time we and they wish they were getting none. I am glad however that the storm has pretty much passed you all by. 
I hope that the people on the bay stay as safe as can be and there are no losses of life, and that damage is minimal, though after Debbie, there probably isn't much left to damage.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I like that idea. I do actually have a preferred hand dryer in the public toilets! But I wouldn't go anywhere just to visit it.


LOL!

Mythbusters did a show on what what more hygenic, the air driers or the paper towels, the air driers are okay if IF people are washing their hands properly before using it, otherwise it just blows the germs off hands and over everything as well as the button you push, the best is the towels that automatically dispense when you wave your hand in front.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Look at this great home page of Ravelry (I assume they will be there for a while before they change it again). Birds love the flamingo http://www.ravelry.com/


Oh Margaret, thank you for posting that, I'm going to make that for Marla for her birthday in May, flamingo's is an ongoing joke between us. lol She'll love it!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I have a da*# fly in my house, buzzing around me, it's driving me crazy, I am tired of flies and they just started, I'm going to be looney by the end of summer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Fibre prevents the pain in the a-- :sm02:


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Am I mad to want to put my face under it just to see what it would do to it?!! :sm06: :sm05:


LOL! I've used one to dry my hair a time or three.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Praying for everyone in the storm's path. Raining again today with chance of hail. We have standing water between the houses. Sump pumps to keep water out of basements and crawl spaces are all working overtime. The pumped water is running into the street.


Wow, you've certainly gotten more than your fair share of rain too, I hope it stops soon and no one has any damage. Staying inside sounds like a winning idea.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> You have a Public Holiday don't you?
> Maryanne has just told me that David told her that after discussing it with me we are heading to my brothers place straight after church rather than going to the lunch. The discussion was me pointing out this morning that he wouldn't much of the day left! He has an essay due in tomorrow. So now I don't have a meal organised for tomorrow. Just checked and one of the big independent supermarkets is open (the chain next to it isn't open so Foodland will do well I should think). BUt as for going I am reasonably organised so that is not a problem.


Don't you just love when they don't involve you in the discussion until after they've made their decisions? LOL! Good thing you are fairly easy going, that would drive me batty, and it's not a long drive. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, I do not know how he will react, hopefully he will not be stubborn. That is why Iresha wants a family conference. Prayer warriors please pray it goes well.


Definitely praying that it goes very well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Off to bed for me to read for a little bit. I am having Serena tomorrow for a few hours...just her and me. Good fun :sm11:


What fun!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Looks like we're going to be wet for quite some time.


Oh dear, you may have webbing between your fingers and toes and fins by the time it's done.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My FIL was good when DH told him he had to quit driving, DH told him he could drive all over the farm if he felt the need to drive so he was happy with that. My friends mom was a real problem, after being told not to, she took off to another town 25 miles away when it was -40. After that she sunk her car into someone's garden by turning in the wrong place????, after that they pulled the spark plug wires & told her the car wouldn't work. A few days later our local bus depot called him, she was buying a bus ticket & told them she was off to North Battleford to pick up a new car????
> I think she's still raising hell about the whole issue. She needs to be in a nursing home & was there for 3 months this winter after breaking her arm but again raised hell & is back home. He son is at wits end


That is sad, Bonnie. If she lives alone, then it must be so difficult to keep track of her. Would it be possible to get a live-in caretaker to keep an eye on her?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I get that way too, the grey days make me want to curl up on the couch with a blanket. Hope your basement stays dry, I'm so glad we are on high ground & don't have that problem.
> The snow hasn't started yet but it's very gray & a nasty north wind so it's on it's way I'm sure.
> DH was out when I got up at 7:20, I got the GKs fed & GS ready for school & was just about to drive him to school when DH came in. Another calf came during the night. Later if the storm starts we will have to try to heard the cows with calves into the shed, it's not very big but will be better to be crowded than out in the wet & cold


At least if they're all together in the shed, they can keep each other warm.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The south of the province is very flat & treeless but we are at the edge of the boreal forest& from here north there are rolling hills & lots of lakes. There are at least 10 lakes within an hour of us. Many aren't very big so don't show up on the map
> 
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=map+of+saskatchewan&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-ca&client=safari#imgrc=0iUgzhWV7fgLhM:


Yes, I see, there are many lakes shown.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I get that way too, the grey days make me want to curl up on the couch with a blanket. Hope your basement stays dry, I'm so glad we are on high ground & don't have that problem.
> The snow hasn't started yet but it's very gray & a nasty north wind so it's on it's way I'm sure.
> DH was out when I got up at 7:20, I got the GKs fed & GS ready for school & was just about to drive him to school when DH came in. Another calf came during the night. Later if the storm starts we will have to try to heard the cows with calves into the shed, it's not very big but will be better to be crowded than out in the wet & cold


Main reason I left Kodiak and went to Texas was the grey dreary days in winter and fall, and plenty in spring and summer too, it just got to be too much and I desperately needed sun.

Hope you don't need to go herd cattle.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, caught up here, so I guess I'll go do some knitting or something else useful, have a great day and see you all later.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, you may have webbing between your fingers and toes and fins by the time it's done.


I've been online shopping for trees to plant in the back yard to replace those that became diseased or downed during storms. There were 7 trees back there when we moved in. We're now thinking of just three. Do you have any recommendations for growing season 5? I think I want something that flowers: Tulip poplar, cherry, Cleveland pear, red bud, etc.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I did wonder if it was wind- so what do they do if it is wet and windy?


When that happens here, we get a dark cloud with a lightning bolt and slanted rain coming down! It's not often for us, though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, so hoping you get to see dolphins, such grand creatures.
> Julie and Fan, glad you are safe. Sorry for the destruction to NZ.


Thanks Joy. That is sadly very true- so many emergencies in recent years.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Looks like we're going to be wet for quite some time.


It certainly does look like rain every day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> This sounds like the The Perfect Storm (movie title), however, not perfect for anyone in its path. I say that remembering the movie of the fisherman who were surviving the one hurricane but then another hurricane came at the same time and that was their undoing. So glad you were able to get to the store and even manage to get some click clack boxes. So funny about fanny pack being wrong to say. I know we've covered this before, but for us fanny means a cute way of saying what you call it..."bum". I certainly can understand why it would be offensive in New Zealand. You must get some good laughs when Americans visit. I remember in Germany when I first learned the language it felt like I was swearing every time I said bright as the word for bright is Hell.


 :sm24: Language does have it's quirks and intricacies. That is why a good interpreter is so sought after.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I feel so bad for you.


Thanks, Liz!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Lurker 2 said:


> To the North of us, already, to the South East later in the day. They are talking of closing the Harbour Bridge if the winds increase much more.
> Many are coping with flooding.
> I bought in a couple of bottles of drinking water, 6 cans of the Tuna I like and don't have to heat. and some bits and pieces for a pizza- which I must go and supervise! And an impulse purchase of some Click Clack boxes a good size for the freezer, that were on a very good special.


What is Click Clack?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> That's good news.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you & Julie are OK. Hope there's no loss of life farther east


Hopefully not- the early news will be on soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here both fanny & bum refer to your backside.


Margaret explained the difference between the words here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sounds like a good move, it would be horrible to be there when the storm comes in if it's really bad. I imagine it's horrible for the people that live there not only for the losses they endure but also the losses of revenue from the tourism that they lose until it's all over.


The impact on tourism is rather patchy, I believe. The damage to some of the houses in Edgecombe must be heart-breaking.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh!, Okay, I wondered if it was a storage box or if it was like what we call a tv dinner. lol Now I know.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> What is Click Clack?


Here we go again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL! they are food storage boxes with flaps at the side that make a click or clack as they close. They are BPA and something else free.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, thank you. I'm sure the flamingo will be a fun bday present for Marla.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> That is sad, Bonnie. If she lives alone, then it must be so difficult to keep track of her. Would it be possible to get a live-in caretaker to keep an eye on her?


Liz, good idea.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Lurker 2 said:


> Here we go again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LOL! they are food storage boxes with flaps at the side that make a click or clack as they close. They are BPA and something else free.


Sorry about that, I was quite far behind, lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Was she terribly upset at the stuffy's that went into the bag or is she fine with it and hoping for new ones?
> Your poor son. lolol You really should give her the teddy for Easter. lol Grandma's are allowed, up to a point.


????????no she didn't seem too upset. The ones that went were in a "hammock "over her bed


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> That is sad, Bonnie. If she lives alone, then it must be so difficult to keep track of her. Would it be possible to get a live-in caretaker to keep an eye on her?


They had one when her DH was alive but soon as he died she fired her, even though the kids wanted the caregiver there as she was already getting dementia but she was having none of it. The kids have kind of given up, they have fought with her & short of locking her up there's nothing left they can do. They though when she fell & broke her arm that would get her in care but she raised such a stink they let her go home. I think they've decided what will be will be, they check on her & make sure she has groceries etc but if she falls or gets out in the cold, so be it. You can't fight with someone who is so totally unreasonabled. The neighbors keep an eye out, but what else can you do. I'm not sure if she has lifecall but probably


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mothers-day-mitts-kal?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2_fingerless_mitts_kal_pattern_from_phyll_lagerman&utm_term=2017-04-12

Mother's Day Mitts KAL
by Phyll Lagerman

Published in
Lagerman Knits
Craft
Knitting
Category
Hands → Fingerless Gloves/Mitts
Published
April 2017
Suggested yarn
Lucky Violet Color Co Wendy
Yarn weight
Fingering (14 wpi) ?
Gauge
8 stitches = 1 inch
in Stockinette
Needle size
US 1 - 2.25 mm
Yardage
225 - 250 yards (206 - 229 m)
Sizes available
One Size
eyelets in-the-round lace one-piece ribbed textured
This pattern is available for $2.00 USD buy it now
Mother's Day Mitts is a KAL just in time for Mother's Day. I am collaborating once again with Jackie from Lucky Violet Color Co. and she has new spring colors for us to purchase! The link to her website is here:

https://luckyvioletcolorco.com/collections/mothers-day-2017

The pattern will be released April 30 in full so you can get them done in time for yourself or gifting. I'm showing you a little preview of the pattern. They are fun to knit and Jackie's yarn just makes them even more special!

Barb, Brenda and I will be doing a few videos for the KAL to help everyone keep on track and hopefully answer any questions you might have.

I hope you can join in on the fun! Please visit the thread in Jackie's group! Her group is Fleckenstein and jFriends.

Written and charted instructions are included!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Went through this one with Fale.
> 
> You comment is so sad. Fale's family really have a problem. I know it has had a very negative impact on you and that is so sad. Keep up your courage.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The impact on tourism is rather patchy, I believe. The damage to some of the houses in Edgecombe must be heart-breaking.


No doubt. 
Heart breaking for sure, some of those houses had to be lovely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, thank you. I'm sure the flamingo will be a fun bday present for Marla.


LOL! It won't go in the middle of the lawn, but she can put it in the middle of the bed if Daisy doesn't get a hold of it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They had one when her DH was alive but soon as he died she fired her, even though the kids wanted the caregiver there as she was already getting dementia but she was having none of it. The kids have kind of given up, they have fought with her & short of locking her up there's nothing left they can do. They though when she fell & broke her arm that would get her in care but she raised such a stink they let her go home. I think they've decided what will be will be, they check on her & make sure she has groceries etc but if she falls or gets out in the cold, so be it. You can't fight with someone who is so totally unreasonabled. The neighbors keep an eye out, but what else can you do. I'm not sure if she has lifecall but probably


That's so sad, but can't blame the kids, just ups their stress level to try to fight with her.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They had one when her DH was alive but soon as he died she fired her, even though the kids wanted the caregiver there as she was already getting dementia but she was having none of it. The kids have kind of given up, they have fought with her & short of locking her up there's nothing left they can do. They though when she fell & broke her arm that would get her in care but she raised such a stink they let her go home. I think they've decided what will be will be, they check on her & make sure she has groceries etc but if she falls or gets out in the cold, so be it. You can't fight with someone who is so totally unreasonabled. The neighbors keep an eye out, but what else can you do. I'm not sure if she has lifecall but probably


Mom was the same and fired everyone I hired. It wasn't until she could not use microwave, etc. that 2 of my brothers and I tild her NO MORE and took her to visit 2 places that day so she could choose..... Hated to do it, but thank goodness because she has declined and had to be move to assisted living in MO since i can't do it alone anymore with all my unexpected little health issues I hate it... but life happens and we don't always get to do what we want.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

No way am I going to try and catch up. Came home last Thurs. night but still needed to work out schedule for every other day dressing changes to wound vac machine that is my 24/7 companion, Now I know how a chained up dog must feel. I see the Dr. tomorrow and will hopefully get some answers on how long a recovery and what I can do besides walk. (Not that there is much one can do no matter how stylish the PJ's.) At least Dr. thinks he got all the mesh out that has been causing my infections and issues. I certainly hope so because he left a HUGE crater. Of course, the hospital was late with release and that was the day of our old friend's funeral. Gerry was to speak but had to settle for getting me into a chair at home and goingto the good old Irish wake instead.

Naturally, my computer is acting up and I can't drive so not sure how often I will be on.... but missing you all and so upset to hear Marianne is having issues again. I was just going to call her. Seems several are having crisis situations. Hope all works out soon. Meanwhile.... Happy Easter to all.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, you did more than your share for your mom. Glad to see your post. Hope you are home and feeling better.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Jynx, I meant to add Happy Easter.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Jynx, so happy that you are home. Do take care and get well quickly.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Prayers for all in need. Hugs as well. 

Jynx happy you are home now. 

Finished up a little romper. 

All in on romper by Marianna Mel on Ravelry 

Feeling lower then a worms belly button right now. Will tell you all about it later.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The south of the province is very flat & treeless but we are at the edge of the boreal forest& from here north there are rolling hills & lots of lakes. There are at least 10 lakes within an hour of us. Many aren't very big so don't show up on the map
> 
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=map+of+saskatchewan&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-ca&client=safari#imgrc=0iUgzhWV7fgLhM:


Where are you near to on here Bonnie?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Mom was the same and fired everyone I hired. It wasn't until she could not use microwave, etc. that 2 of my brothers and I tild her NO MORE and took her to visit 2 places that day so she could choose..... Hated to do it, but thank goodness because she has declined and had to be move to assisted living in MO since i can't do it alone anymore with all my unexpected little health issues I hate it... but life happens and we don't always get to do what we want.


Great to see you back on here Jynx.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

It is Good Friday already. I hope everyone has a great Easter. Stay safe if travelling to visit family and friends. I will be popping over to see Seniors and DS and kids Sunday morning with small choc treats and crochet eggs for all.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Mom was the same and fired everyone I hired. It wasn't until she could not use microwave, etc. that 2 of my brothers and I tild her NO MORE and took her to visit 2 places that day so she could choose..... Hated to do it, but thank goodness because she has declined and had to be move to assisted living in MO since i can't do it alone anymore with all my unexpected little health issues I hate it... but life happens and we don't always get to do what we want.


Good to see you back Jynx. Hope you're well along the road to recovery.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Just trying to catch up here.
Hope all you NZ folks have weathered the storm (literally) OK. Sounds like Auckland missed the worst of it.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Prayers for all in need. Hugs as well.
> 
> Jynx happy you are home now.
> 
> ...


Hugs Melody, we are ready to listen when you want to talk


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Prayers for all in need. Hugs as well.
> 
> Jynx happy you are home now.
> 
> ...


Big hugs Mel. Hope tomorrow brings a better day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Thursday 13 April '17

Overcast and very cool. The weekend is to be wet. I'm still hoping for a successful egg hunt after church Easter day.

Alexis was home last night and today - it was nice to spend time with her this morning. She needs to work tomorrow at Starbuck's so will leave early in the morning. She is on Easter break.

The boys are off tomorrow - I'm not sure if they have Easter Monday off or not. Before you know it they will be out for the summer.

Sugar, Spice and Everything Rice

Author: Hannah | BitterSweetblog.com
Makes 8 - 12 Bars

Ingredients

1/2 Cup Vegan Butter
1 Cup Granulated Sugar
1/4 Cup Aquafaba
1 1/2 Teaspoons Vanilla Extract
1/4 Teaspoon Almond Extract
1 Cup All-Purpose Flour
1 Teaspoon Ground Cinnamon
1/2 Teaspoon Baking Powder
1/4 Teaspoon Salt
1 Cup Cooked and Cooled Texmati Brown Basmati Rice

Directions

Preheat your oven to 350 degrees and line an 8 x 8-inch baking pan with aluminum foil or parchment paper. Lightly grease and set aside.

1. Place the vegan butter and sugar in a small saucepan and set over medium-low heat. Cook gently until the butter is melted and the sugar has fully dissolved.

2. Turn off the heat and stir in the aquafaba, vanilla and almond extract. Let cool for at least 10 minutes.

3, In a separate bowl, whisk together the flour, cinnamon, baking powder, and salt.

4. Incorporate the cooked rice, tossing to evenly coat with flour. This will help prevent it from simply sinking to the bottom as the bars bake.

5. Once equally distributed, pour in the liquid mixture and stir with a wide spatula, just until the batter is homogeneous.

6. Transfer to your prepared pan and smooth down the top.

7. Bake for 22 to 28 minutes, until a toothpick inserted into the center comes out clean. Let cool completely before slicing.

8. Store the blondies in an airtight container for up to 3 days at room temperature, or for up to a week in the fridge.

https://bittersweetblog.com/2017/04/12/sugar-spice-and-everything-rice/

Rosemary Lamb Chops

Prep Time: 5min.
Total Time: 35min.
8 servings, 2 chops (85 g) each

Ingredients

1/3 cup Kraft Greek with Feta and Oregano Dressing
3 Tbsp. chopped fresh rosemary
2 racks of lamb (2-1/4 lb./1 kg), 8 chops each
Directions

Heat oven to 450°F.

1. Mix dressing and rosemary.

2. Place meat on rack in roasting pan; brush with dressing mixture.

3. Bake 25 to 30 min. or until done (160°F).

4. Cover loosely with foil; let stand 5 min. before serving.

Make it Easy: No need to marinate ahead of time. Just rub and bake right away.

Serving Suggestion: Round out the meal by adding a serving of cooked whole wheat pasta and a serving of steamed broccoli.

http://www.kraftcanada.com/recipes/rosemary-lamb-chops-88604?sc_lang=en&cm_mmc=eml-_-saecaen-_-20170413-_-2031&cm_lm=&utm_source=SAE&utm_medium=Email&utm_content=20170413_EN_GEN&utm_campaign=Loyalty

How To Make Honey-Glazed Ham in the Slow Cooker

Author: Meghan Splawn | the kitchen.com
Serves 8 to 10

Ingredients

3/4 cup packed light brown sugar
1/2 cup honey
1/2 cup water
1/4 cup Dijon mustard
10 whole cloves
1 (8- to 10-pound) spiral cut ham

Instructions

Make the glaze:

1. Combine the brown sugar, honey, water, mustard, and cloves in a small saucepan and bring to a simmer over medium-high heat.

2. Cook until the glaze is homogeneous and fragrant from the cloves, about 5 minutes.

3. Remove the cloves with a spoon.

Prepare the ham:

1. Place the ham in a 6-quart or larger slow cooker, making sure you can put the lid on. You may have to turn the ham on its side, or trim a bit off the top if your ham is too large.

2. Gently pull apart the ham's slices and separate them.

Add the glaze:

1. Pour the glaze over the ham, trying to cover as much of the ham as possible, but not worrying too much, as the glaze will fall back into the slow cooker.

Cook the ham:

1. Cover and cook on LOW for 4 to 5 hours.

2. Every hour (or as you remember), baste the ham with the glaze. You can also flip the ham halfway through cooking, if desired.

Serve:

1. The ham is ready when it reaches an internal temperature of 140°F. Serve with the thickened glaze.

Recipe Notes

• Make ahead: The glaze can be made up to 3 days ahead and stored in the refrigerator.
• Storage: Store leftover ham in its juices in an airtight container in the refrigerator for up to 5 days.

http://www.thekitchn.com/how-to-make-thankgiving-honey-ham-in-the-slow-cooker-237814?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=TK%20Daily%2041217%20-%20Slow%20Cooker%20Honey-Glazed%20Ham&utm_content=TK%20Daily%2041217%20-%20Slow%20Cooker%20Honey-Glazed%20Ham+CID_b485e503f0bb8c06dc5496ec0dcc6a71&utm_source=email_newsletter&utm_term=GET%20THE%20RECIPE

SWEET POTATO WAFFLE NACHOS

The waffles themselves are actually just the base for my Guacamole Waffle Bites (http://www.theleangreenbean.com/guacamole-waffle-bites/). I just arranged them like chips and topped them like nachos! These are super easy to customize. Top them with whatever you have in the fridge - leftover pulled pork, leftover chicken or leave the meat off and make them vegetarian! I also added onions, peppers, black beans, cheese, avocado and salsa!

Author: Lindsay | theleangreenbean.com
Serves 2

INGREDIENTS

1 cup cooked, mashed sweet potato
1 egg
1/4 cup shredded cheese
chopped bacon and jalapeno, optional
cooked pulled pork or chicken
chopped red peppers and onions
black beans
shredded cheese
diced avocado
salsa or fresh tomatoes
minced cilantro, optional

INSTRUCTIONS

1. In a small bowl, combine mashed sweet potato, egg, cheese and chopped bacon and jalapeno if using.

2. Drop one tablespoon of batter into each quadrant of a waffle iron, close and cook.

3. Repeat two more times.

4. Arrange 12 mini waffles on a foil-lined baking sheet.

5. Top with pork, peppers, onions, beans and shredded cheese.

6. Place under broiler for 4-5 minutes.

7. Add diced avocado and salsa and serve.

NOTE: These can be eaten using the mini waffles like chips but can also be eaten with a knife and fork. You can easily double the waffle recipe to make a bigger batch.

http://www.theleangreenbean.com/sweet-potato-waffle-nachos/

ASPARAGUS AND CARAMELIZED ONION TARTLETS

INGREDIENTS:

8 thick asparagus spears, ends trimmed
1 garlic clove, minced
2 teaspoon olive oil, divided
1/4 teaspoon kosher salt, divided
Freshly ground black pepper, to taste
1 medium yellow onion, halved and thinly sliced
Pinch granulated sugar
30 mini phyllo pastry shells (2 boxes) I used Athens
2/3 cup shredded part-skim mozzarella cheese
3 tbsp shredded parmesan cheese (I used Parmigiano Reggiano)
Chopped fresh chives, optional for garnish

DIRECTIONS:

Preheat oven to 350F degree. Line a large sheet pan with foil.

1. Cut each asparagus spear in half lengthwise and then into 1-inch pieces.

2. Place in a small bowl with garlic, 1 teaspoon olive oil, 1/8 teaspoon salt and pepper, to taste. Toss to evenly coat.

3. Heat a large non-stick skillet over medium heat. Transfer asparagus from the bowl to the skillet and sauté until it softens slightly and browns around the edges. Remove from heat and place back into bowl. Set aside.

4. In the same skillet over medium heat, add another teaspoon of oil and the onions. Toss to coat. Add a tablespoon of water, 1/8 teaspoon salt and a sprinkle of sugar. Cook, stirring often, for 5 minutes or until the onions start to brown and become translucent. Reduce heat to medium-low and continue to cook another 5 minutes, or until the onions are golden and caramelized. (If they are browning too quickly, turn down the heat and add another splash of water.)

To assemble tartlets:

1. In each shell, layer ½ teaspoon mozzarella cheese, then onions, asparagus pieces and top with more mozzarella and parmesan.

2. Bake for 10 minutes or until the shells are crisp and the cheese is melted.

3. Garnish with chives and serve right away.

Nutrition Info: Yield: 15 servings, Serving Size: 2 tartlets - Amount Per Serving - Smart Points: 2 - Points +: 1 - Calories: 48 - Total Fat: 2.5g - Saturated Fat: 0g - Cholesterol: 4mg - Sodium: 77mg - Carbohydrates: 5g - Fiber: 0.5g - Sugar: 0.5g - Protein: 3g

http://www.skinnytaste.com/asparagus-and-caramelized-onion-tartlets/#E7L4FQj9mVTmhhPl.99

Slow Cooker Scalloped Potatoes

Short on oven space as you think about the big meal? Put the scalloped potatoes into a slow cooker hours before dinner and forget about them. This recipe is adapted and doubled from the Mennonite Treasury. It goes well with ham or farmer sausage.

Serves 10 - 12

Ingredients:

8 cups sliced potatoes or 4 lbs mini potatoes
1 thinly sliced large onion
2 cans cream of mushroom soup (or 1 can and 1 can cream of celery)
1 can milk or light sour cream (using the empty soup can as a measure)
pepper and paprika

Method:

1. Peel potatoes, if using regular potatoes. If using mini potatoes, no need to peel.

2. Slice and place half into buttered slow cooker/crock pot.

3. Top with thinly sliced onion.

4. Mix soup and milk in shaker container and pour half of it over onions.

5. Repeat with potatoes and the rest of the soup mix.

6. Sprinkle with pepper and paprika.

7, Cook on high heat for 1 hour, then turn down to medium and cook for another 4 hours or until potatoes are soft.

NOTE: You can slow this down (7 hours) by cooking on low/medium heat the whole time or speed it up by cooking on high heat the whole time. Once they are done, keep warm on the lowest setting.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/04/slow-cooker-scalloped-potatoes.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

French Onion Grilled Cheese Sandwich

Caramelized onions and melty gruyere cheese between toasted french bread make an amazing grilled cheese sandwich with all of the flavors of everyone's favorite soup.

4 SANDWICHES

Ingredients

2 large onions, yellow, sweet, or red, choose whatever you like
5 tablespoons butter, divided
1 tablespoon canola oil
1 teaspoon kosher salt
2 sprigs fresh thyme sprigs
3 tablespoons water or wine, white or red, whatever is on hand
1 teaspoon bouillon soup base (optional)
8 slices sourdough bread
4 ounces gruyere cheese, grated, about 1 cup

Instructions

1. Peel and slice the onions into large slices.

2. In a large skillet over medium heat, melt 1 tablespoon of butter with the canola oil.

3. Add the onion slices, sprinkle with the salt, and reduce the heat to low and cover with a lid.

4. Add the thyme sprigs.

5. Stir every 15 minutes or so, raising the heat if the onions seem to be taking a long time, but watch to be sure they don't burn.

6. Add the wine or water and the bouillon soup base, mixing into the onions, cooking to become even more jammy as they cook. Remove from heat when cooked down.

7. Spread ½ tablespoon of butter on one side of the slices of bred, then stack buttered sides together.

8. Layer the slices of bread with the cheese, then the caramelized onions, and more cheese.

9. Top with another slice of bread, buttered side up. Repeat with the additional slices of bread.

10. Place bread buttered side down in a fry pan over medium heat. Cover with a lid and let cook for 3-4 minutes or until golden.

11. Reduce the heat to medium-low and flip sandwich to the other side and cook for 2-3 minutes or until bread is toasty golden and cheese has melted. The second side will cook faster than the first so watch carefully.

12. Cut in half and enjoy hot.

More Grilled Cheese Recipes to Try

Lobster Grilled Cheese Sandwich http://www.foodiecrush.com/kennebunkport-lobster-grilled-cheese-and-grilled-cheese-academy-contest/

Jalapeño Popper Grilled Cheese Sandwich http://www.foodiecrush.com/jalapeno-popper-grilled-cheese-sandwich/

Raspberry with Chocolate and Almonds Grilled Cheese Sandwich http://www.foodiecrush.com/raspberry-and-chocolate-with-almonds-grilled-cheese/

Buffalo Chicken Grilled Cheese Sandwich http://www.foodiecrush.com/buffalo-chicken-grilled-cheese-recipe/

BLT Grilled Cheese Sandwich http://www.foodiecrush.com/blt-grilled-cheese-recipe/
Crab and Avocado Grilled Cheese Sandwich http://www.foodiecrush.com/crab-and-avocado-grilled-cheese/

Spinach and Artichoke Grilled Cheese Sandwich http://www.foodiecrush.com/spinach-and-artichoke-grilled-cheese-and-grilled-cheese-academy-contest/
Strawberry Bruschetta Grilled Cheese Sandwichhttp://www.foodiecrush.com/strawberry-bruschetta-grilled-cheese/

Spicy Smashed Avocado with Asparagus and Dill Havarti Grilled Cheese Sandwich http://www.foodiecrush.com/spicy-smashed-avocado-asparagus-with-dill-havarti-grilled-cheese/

Monte Cristo Waffle Grilled Cheese Sandwich http://www.foodiecrush.com/monte-cristo-waffle-sandwich/

http://www.foodiecrush.com/french-onion-grilled-cheese-sandwich/#

Strawberry Lemonade Muffins

Ingredients

3/4 cup sugar
zest of one lemon
1 1/2 cups flour
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/3 cup oil
1 egg
1/3 cup milk
1/2 teaspoon vanilla
1 teaspoon lemon extract
1 1/2 cups chopped fresh strawberries

Directions

Preheat the oven to 400. Line a 12 cup muffin tin with paper liners or spray with cooking spray.

1. In a large bowl, rub the lemon zest into the sugar until the mixture is fragrant.

2. Add the flour, baking powder, and salt, and mix to combine.

3. In a small bowl or measuring cup, whisk together the oil, egg, milk, vanilla, and lemon extract.

4. Pour the wet ingredients into the dry ingredients and mix until just combined. Gently fold in the fresh strawberries.

5. Scoop into the prepared muffin tin, filling 3/4 full. Bake 15-20 minutes, or until golden brown.

http://www.thebakerupstairs.com/2017/04/strawberry-lemonade-muffins.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+thebakerupstairs%2FknVp+%28the+baker+upstairs%29

Sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> No way am I going to try and catch up. Came home last Thurs. night but still needed to work out schedule for every other day dressing changes to wound vac machine that is my 24/7 companion, Now I know how a chained up dog must feel. I see the Dr. tomorrow and will hopefully get some answers on how long a recovery and what I can do besides walk. (Not that there is much one can do no matter how stylish the PJ's.) At least Dr. thinks he got all the mesh out that has been causing my infections and issues. I certainly hope so because he left a HUGE crater. Of course, the hospital was late with release and that was the day of our old friend's funeral. Gerry was to speak but had to settle for getting me into a chair at home and goingto the good old Irish wake instead.
> 
> Naturally, my computer is acting up and I can't drive so not sure how often I will be on.... but missing you all and so upset to hear Marianne is having issues again. I was just going to call her. Seems several are having crisis situations. Hope all works out soon. Meanwhile.... Happy Easter to all.


Happy Easter to you too Jynx. Hope your wound continues to heal and you make a speedy recovery


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> It is Good Friday already. I hope everyone has a great Easter. Stay safe if travelling to visit family and friends. I will be popping over to see Seniors and DS and kids Sunday morning with small choc treats and crochet eggs for all.


Happy Easter Heather


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that wasn't very nice of them to throw them away - they probably didn't tell her they were going to do it. --- sam

i think i overreacted. but i went through the same thing - not with stuffed animals but a lot of other things. my father's answer to when i asked why was - 'well i bought them - i can get rid of them.' so nothing was ever really mine. it always raises a red flag for me when i see that in someone else. heidi is guilty of it although i will have to admit the children never realize that it it missing. it's just the principal of the thing.



Bonnie7591 said:


> ???? I think here they call them snap top boxes. I was thinking it was something you were going to eat????????
> 
> Did you all see this post, I don't buy a lot of patterns but think I'll have to get this one as well as Gypsycreams Kate's poppet????
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's very easy to muck out the stalls - you just fork it into wheelbarrow and take it outside and dump it on the pile of other muckings. i wish we had some animals in the barn that needed taken care of - it would give me incentive to get moving so i could take care of them. i really enjoyed it when we did. --- sam



darowil said:


> Now if that was the case I would be useless! They live outside I believe.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

unlike here it will be business as usual - every body will be open regular hours - i think Bailee has to work Easter morning which will move into late afternoon. it's all about the money man..
--- sam



Swedenme said:


> The shops here very rarely close now. I know they are open on both good Friday and easter Monday the only concession will be shorter hours 10am - 4 pm . The larger supermarkets will be closed on easter Sunday but some of them have smaller stores that will be open


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i alwys thought i would like one of those in my bathroom. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I like the super dry g- force ones that nearly blow your skin off :sm02:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> If I remember, Saskatchewan is flatter than Northern Ontario. I'm not sure about the lakes though. Bonnie could tell us about that.


Yes, perhaps we are hillier and rockier, but think they have lots and lots of lakes.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome back, Jynx! I know you are glad to be home. Just be sure to not over do, and follow all of the doctor's orders!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i liked the mccaw - pity i don't crochet. --- sam



darowil said:


> Look at this great home page of Ravelry (I assume they will be there for a while before they change it again). Birds love the flamingo http://www.ravelry.com/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you would come away looking thirty years younger. --- sam



KateB said:


> Am I mad to want to put my face under it just to see what it would do to it?!! :sm06: :sm05:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you have a sump pump? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Praying for everyone in the storm's path. Raining again today with chance of hail. We have standing water between the houses. Sump pumps to keep water out of basements and crawl spaces are all working overtime. The pumped water is running into the street.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that their usual hours? here our malls are usually open ten to ten except on Sundays when they close at six. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> They are open here too. Only closing Good Friday and Easter Sunday. Monday our major shopping centres say they will be open 10 to 5.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

unfortunately it doesn't sound good - i hoping mother nature take pity on us and gives us a couple hour break. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Good luck getting the egg hunt in with no rain. We will be doing Easter after 3:30 as DH is working day shift that day. I'm not sure we will get to hunt this year.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey Dreamweaver! How are you doing? Are you home or in a rehab? Have held you up in prayers. EDIT: just saw your next post and see you are home. I know you are glad to be there and can hopefully get things scheduled for wound cleaning. Sure took them enough surgeries to get all the mesh out! Should have had that taken care of completely the first time. I'm so sorry you've had such a rough go of it. Looking forward to hopefully seeing you in June!



Dreamweaver said:


> Mom was the same and fired everyone I hired. It wasn't until she could not use microwave, etc. that 2 of my brothers and I tild her NO MORE and took her to visit 2 places that day so she could choose..... Hated to do it, but thank goodness because she has declined and had to be move to assisted living in MO since i can't do it alone anymore with all my unexpected little health issues I hate it... but life happens and we don't always get to do what we want.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - at least the temperatures aren't too bad. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Looks like we're going to be wet for quite some time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey Dreamweaver! How are you doing? Are you home or in a rehab? Have held you up in prayers.


Your new hairstyle is very stylish Gwen suits you , makes you look younger


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i meant to ask - do you have an alternate power supply in case you lose power. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Looks like it's only going to get wetter per the schedule I posted above. Not sure what the squiggle means for Saturday, but it and Monday are the only says without rain.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got "re-purpled" today as you can see from my avatar. They were so pleased with "their results" they took pictures to show folks. Here are a couple of shots they sent me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They had one when her DH was alive but soon as he died she fired her, even though the kids wanted the caregiver there as she was already getting dementia but she was having none of it. The kids have kind of given up, they have fought with her & short of locking her up there's nothing left they can do. They though when she fell & broke her arm that would get her in care but she raised such a stink they let her go home. I think they've decided what will be will be, they check on her & make sure she has groceries etc but if she falls or gets out in the cold, so be it. You can't fight with someone who is so totally unreasonabled. The neighbors keep an eye out, but what else can you do. I'm not sure if she has lifecall but probably


Short of someone moving in with her, I guess there isn't much more they can do -- just keep an eye on her.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got "re-purpled" today as you can see from my avatar. They were so pleased with "their results" they took pictures to show folks. Here are a couple of shots they sent me.


Wow! that is stunning Gwen. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> No way am I going to try and catch up. Came home last Thurs. night but still needed to work out schedule for every other day dressing changes to wound vac machine that is my 24/7 companion, Now I know how a chained up dog must feel. I see the Dr. tomorrow and will hopefully get some answers on how long a recovery and what I can do besides walk. (Not that there is much one can do no matter how stylish the PJ's.) At least Dr. thinks he got all the mesh out that has been causing my infections and issues. I certainly hope so because he left a HUGE crater. Of course, the hospital was late with release and that was the day of our old friend's funeral. Gerry was to speak but had to settle for getting me into a chair at home and goingto the good old Irish wake instead.
> 
> Naturally, my computer is acting up and I can't drive so not sure how often I will be on.... but missing you all and so upset to hear Marianne is having issues again. I was just going to call her. Seems several are having crisis situations. Hope all works out soon. Meanwhile.... Happy Easter to all.


So glad you are home but know that a wound vac machine is very confining. However, it is a marvelous healing device, so hope it works very well for you. Sorry to hear that Marianne is also having problems. There are ongoing lawsuits here about the problems people have with mesh. Perhaps it is time to consult a lawyer.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Mom was the same and fired everyone I hired. It wasn't until she could not use microwave, etc. that 2 of my brothers and I tild her NO MORE and took her to visit 2 places that day so she could choose..... Hated to do it, but thank goodness because she has declined and had to be move to assisted living in MO since i can't do it alone anymore with all my unexpected little health issues I hate it... but life happens and we don't always get to do what we want.


So glad to hear from you. Are you home now or still in hospital? I do remember how much difficulty you had with your mom. It is such a hard thing to do when you have to move your parents to assisted living. My brother and I discussed this and had started looking at accommodation for my mom. Sadly she never came out of hospital but it would have been so much harder on her to leave her own home.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bonnie - we need some pictures of the calves. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, must get off here & get showered & get my buns in progress. Talk to you later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the avatar gwen. --- sam

NOTE: really gwen - when i saw you avatar i wonder about how young you were when you had that taken. love the hair. i didn't realize it was so long. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> So do I!!! How fun that would be to have sitting on the porch!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> No way am I going to try and catch up. Came home last Thurs. night but still needed to work out schedule for every other day dressing changes to wound vac machine that is my 24/7 companion, Now I know how a chained up dog must feel. I see the Dr. tomorrow and will hopefully get some answers on how long a recovery and what I can do besides walk. (Not that there is much one can do no matter how stylish the PJ's.) At least Dr. thinks he got all the mesh out that has been causing my infections and issues. I certainly hope so because he left a HUGE crater. Of course, the hospital was late with release and that was the day of our old friend's funeral. Gerry was to speak but had to settle for getting me into a chair at home and goingto the good old Irish wake instead.
> 
> Naturally, my computer is acting up and I can't drive so not sure how often I will be on.... but missing you all and so upset to hear Marianne is having issues again. I was just going to call her. Seems several are having crisis situations. Hope all works out soon. Meanwhile.... Happy Easter to all.


If I had read further I would have known that you're home. Take it easy and don't overdo it. I'm sure Gerry will look after you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you have a sump pump? --- sam


Sure do and the sound of it kicking on from time to time is comforting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Prayers for all in need. Hugs as well.
> 
> Jynx happy you are home now.
> 
> ...


Cute rompers. Mel, I hope that Greg hasn't let you down again. Please know that we are all here for you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i meant to ask - do you have an alternate power supply in case you lose power. --- sam


Yes, neighbor's back up generator. He's an electrician and after several times of he an DH running around the neighborhood hooking extension cords to various gas generators, he decided to put one in. We have the gas ones as well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> unlike here it will be business as usual - every body will be open regular hours - i think Bailee has to work Easter morning which will move into late afternoon. it's all about the money man..
> --- sam


All of our stores will be closed Good Friday and Easter Sunday. I think the pharmacies may be open for a short while each day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> you would come away looking thirty years younger. --- sam


I want one of those :sm02:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey Dreamweaver! How are you doing? Are you home or in a rehab? Have held you up in prayers. EDIT: just saw your next post and see you are home. I know you are glad to be there and can hopefully get things scheduled for wound cleaning. Sure took them enough surgeries to get all the mesh out! Should have had that taken care of completely the first time. I'm so sorry you've had such a rough go of it. Looking forward to hopefully seeing you in June!


Wow - did you just have your hair done? You look beautiful :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey jynx - good to hear from you - does that mean you are home? --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Mom was the same and fired everyone I hired. It wasn't until she could not use microwave, etc. that 2 of my brothers and I tild her NO MORE and took her to visit 2 places that day so she could choose..... Hated to do it, but thank goodness because she has declined and had to be move to assisted living in MO since i can't do it alone anymore with all my unexpected little health issues I hate it... but life happens and we don't always get to do what we want.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got "re-purpled" today as you can see from my avatar. They were so pleased with "their results" they took pictures to show folks. Here are a couple of shots they sent me.


I'm awestruck! You look so gorgeous. Wish I had the nerve but my hair is so short there's nothing much I can do with it. Brantley will think he's got another broad in his bed. :sm17:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't think you need to feel bad - you went far beyond the call of duty with your mother to the detriment of your health. and your brothers just sat on their hands. it's good that they have to deal with her now. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> No way am I going to try and catch up. Came home last Thurs. night but still needed to work out schedule for every other day dressing changes to wound vac machine that is my 24/7 companion, Now I know how a chained up dog must feel. I see the Dr. tomorrow and will hopefully get some answers on how long a recovery and what I can do besides walk. (Not that there is much one can do no matter how stylish the PJ's.) At least Dr. thinks he got all the mesh out that has been causing my infections and issues. I certainly hope so because he left a HUGE crater. Of course, the hospital was late with release and that was the day of our old friend's funeral. Gerry was to speak but had to settle for getting me into a chair at home and goingto the good old Irish wake instead.
> 
> Naturally, my computer is acting up and I can't drive so not sure how often I will be on.... but missing you all and so upset to hear Marianne is having issues again. I was just going to call her. Seems several are having crisis situations. Hope all works out soon. Meanwhile.... Happy Easter to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very very cute melody - i like the sleeves. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Prayers for all in need. Hugs as well.
> 
> Jynx happy you are home now.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - you look twenty years younger - really. love the color. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Got "re-purpled" today as you can see from my avatar. They were so pleased with "their results" they took pictures to show folks. Here are a couple of shots they sent me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Angela. I went to a new place and really like what the young woman did; didn't like the price but definitely got what I paid for so I'll probably go back.


angelam said:


> Wow! that is stunning Gwen. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yes! Baby calves are so cute!


thewren said:


> bonnie - we need some pictures of the calves. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh I like that thought Sam! LOL! It has gotten pretty long and the fact that she blow dried it added to the length[. 
I did have about 3 inches cut off about 1 and 1/2 months ago. Thank you for the compliment.
quote=thewren]love the avatar gwen. --- sam

NOTE: really gwen - when i saw you avatar i wonder about how young you were when you had that taken. love the hair. i didn't realize it was so long. --- sam[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Liz. I had it done this afternoon. I "feel pretty" as the song goes....now to just add a bit of make-up to hide the age spots! LOL Oh, and lose 100 lbs! LOL Seriously I feel nicer with my hair re-purpled.


budasha said:


> Wow - did you just have your hair done? You look beautiful :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...only way he will get anyone past me is if it's me in disguise! LOL....that or it's another dog...


budasha said:


> I'm awestruck! You look so gorgeous. Wish I had the nerve but my hair is so short there's nothing much I can do with it. Brantley will think he's got another broad in his bed. :sm17:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto, ditto, ditto!!! Focus on YOU now Jynx!


thewren said:


> i don't think you need to feel bad - you went far beyond the call of duty with your mother to the detriment of your health. and your brothers just sat on their hands. it's good that they have to deal with her now. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Melody I forgot to say I loved the romper. It is a lovely color too. Also, I am so sorry you are having a rough patch. As others have said we are here for you. Sending you lots of love and hugs.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, love your new avatar!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Joy. Been needing to get the hair done and finally did.


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, love your new avatar!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, glad flare subsiding. Rest, and either warm bath or if I can get dressed and to gym the jacuzzi and sauna help for me.


Rest? What's that? ???? Well, I have only done what I felt like. Can't get in or out of the tub with my knees. Warm shower helps. Biggest problem today has been the major stiffness in the aftermath. Moving helps. Did get the dishes caught up before I went to breakfast and knitting group. Dinner was Polish keilbasa and sauerkraut in the crockpot.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gwen, I LOVE it! What a cutie you are. 

Mel, big hugs, lady. 

Bub got his eye shot today...he did say it's hurting a bit (think the local wore off) but overall it went well as far as I can tell. He goes back next week so they can check the pressure, and then again in 3 weeks for the second shot.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Looks like it's only going to get wetter per the schedule I posted above. Not sure what the squiggle means for Saturday, but it and Monday are the only says without rain.


The squiggle is wind. We are to get rain Saturday and Sunday. Yuck. Cousin says if it rains on Easter it will rain for the next 7 Sundays.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up again. Julie & Fan saying an extra prayer that you all in the path of the storm will be safe. Daralene extra prayers for you also as you cope with the Fibro and family illnesses. Sassafras I must have missed something; is your husband not able to drive anymore by any chance? Prayers also for you with your FM and for your hubby. Tami hope you are feeling better too; say where you were having FM flare & severe headache.
> 
> Going to head to bed soon. Gentle hugs and well wishes for everyone. TTYL


Oh you brat Gwen, ha! Oh I LOVE your hair and the colour gosh looks stunning on you. If I only had the nerve, lol!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, we are having 45mph winds, so didn't get to walk. I did however get to gym! Did half hour water jog, jacuzzi and sauna. Tired but feel better. We are having frozen Lasagna for dinner.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Rabbit looks good I too have problems with the stuffing part .I've made mini rabbits this one is about 2 inches long


Aww! Love the yarn you used...perfectly bunny-ish!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up; been working at the embroidery machine today. TTYL


Gwen...awesome photo!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Sorry about that, I was quite far behind, lol


I hope I didn't sound critical!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> I haven't been on much. I don't have much positive to contribute right now but I promise I soon will. Since my potential problems with citizenship, trip to Canada and finding out so many sad things about my uncle and cousin and then for some reason, feeling rejected by father all over again after finding out he may have been in Toronto all this time. Not logical thinking, just emotional. I feel like I am dealing fine with it intellectually but notice I am just feeling very confused. Then my brother being suicidal. This brought back all the emergency trips to Ohio when mom was sick and most in terrible weather where I didn't know if I would even make it there or not. Seems so little they can do to help my brother. He is on "3" new medications, so praying. I'm so glad they have kept him in the hospital for now. My one brother says all he needs is a big dose of Marijuana but who knows what that would do to his brain. I thought this brother was over that type of behavior, but obviously not. When he said all he needed was a big Bud, I thought he meant a buddy and was happy he realized that but my sisters told me that is not what that means, it is marijuana. I know he won't read the Bible as it is too hard for him to read or focus for that long, but I am thinking of recording only the parts that Christ said with pauses between them so he could listen to small sections at a time. Focusing is too hard for him, but this might be possible. Maybe I should check and see if there already is a recording like this. My back has been going out the past 3 mornings and I am not feeling the best to be doing this right now. I made it upstairs to get my knitting and took folded washing up with me and can't believe I came downstairs without it. Guess it is another day to just rest.


Prayers and hugs for you and your loved ones, Daralene.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Gwen...awesome photo!!!


IT certainly is.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They had one when her DH was alive but soon as he died she fired her, even though the kids wanted the caregiver there as she was already getting dementia but she was having none of it. The kids have kind of given up, they have fought with her & short of locking her up there's nothing left they can do. They though when she fell & broke her arm that would get her in care but she raised such a stink they let her go home. I think they've decided what will be will be, they check on her & make sure she has groceries etc but if she falls or gets out in the cold, so be it. You can't fight with someone who is so totally unreasonabled. The neighbors keep an eye out, but what else can you do. I'm not sure if she has lifecall but probably


That is not good. Sad when it comes to this, but as you say what else can you do.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got "re-purpled" today as you can see from my avatar. They were so pleased with "their results" they took pictures to show folks. Here are a couple of shots they sent me.


Up to page 99 and now see your photos, WOW! Fantastic advertising for the Salon that did this for you, I see it's not just purple but even some pink in there. Absolutely stunning!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got "re-purpled" today as you can see from my avatar. They were so pleased with "their results" they took pictures to show folks. Here are a couple of shots they sent me.


Beautiful hair! Wow!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Went through this one with Fale.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> No doubt.
> Heart breaking for sure, some of those houses had to be lovely.


They do look like they had been nice places.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good to see you back Jynx. Hope you're well along the road to recovery.


From me too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just trying to catch up here.
> Hope all you NZ folks have weathered the storm (literally) OK. Sounds like Auckland missed the worst of it.


Yes I reckon that we have been very lucky.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey Dreamweaver! How are you doing? Are you home or in a rehab? Have held you up in prayers. EDIT: just saw your next post and see you are home. I know you are glad to be there and can hopefully get things scheduled for wound cleaning. Sure took them enough surgeries to get all the mesh out! Should have had that taken care of completely the first time. I'm so sorry you've had such a rough go of it. Looking forward to hopefully seeing you in June!


Beautiful new avatar- love your new hairdo.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I have chocolate chip muffins in the oven, and here's a picture of the largest quilt so far. It measures 70" x 78" and I couldn't get it all in the picture, but you get the idea, I hope. I'm really happy with the way this one turned out.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, my DH has beginning stages of dementia for several years, it is progressing slowly. Added to that he has macular degeneration. So I took over bills about a year ago. I will now take over all paperwork and driving out of town. Fortunately we live in a small isolated area.


Hugs for you, Joy. Prayers for your DH and you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have chocolate chip muffins in the oven, and here's a picture of the largest quilt so far. It measures 70" x 78" and I couldn't get it all in the picture, but you get the idea, I hope. I'm really happy with the way this one turned out.


It does look good, Sorlenna, I like the use of black.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gwen you look amazing????????

Thank you all for your hugs. Much appreciated. 
It is not Greg. For once ???? It is Gage????

I am tired. Stressed and not feeling good. 
Goodnight all ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gwen you look amazing????????
> 
> Thank you all for your hugs. Much appreciated.
> It is not Greg. For once ???? It is Gage????
> ...


I am so sorry, Mel.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's what GD says, it could sleep with her at my house????


Perfect! One more special thing about Gram's house!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Dreamweaver said:


> Mom was the same and fired everyone I hired. It wasn't until she could not use microwave, etc. that 2 of my brothers and I tild her NO MORE and took her to visit 2 places that day so she could choose..... Hated to do it, but thank goodness because she has declined and had to be move to assisted living in MO since i can't do it alone anymore with all my unexpected little health issues I hate it... but life happens and we don't always get to do what we want.


Nice to have you back, Dreamweaver!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got "re-purpled" today as you can see from my avatar. They were so pleased with "their results" they took pictures to show folks. Here are a couple of shots they sent me.


Lovely...and your hair is pretty too! It must grow very fast.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Happy Easter everyone, and thank you for your prayers re our weather down here. Today it's so different, sun is out, a few showers, but mostly warm and dry.
Wow Gwen that looks fantastic, sure makes you look young and gorgeous. 
Lovely knitting from you ladies also, and super recipes to tempt us Sam, yum!
I'm being good today after indulging in too many hot cross buns yesterday. The sugar gave me an awful headache, so drinking lots of water and it's helping to ease it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sorlenna.


Sorlenna said:


> Gwen, I LOVE it! What a cutie you are.
> 
> Mel, big hugs, lady.
> 
> Bub got his eye shot today...he did say it's hurting a bit (think the local wore off) but overall it went well as far as I can tell. He goes back next week so they can check the pressure, and then again in 3 weeks for the second shot.


 :sm12:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I can not imagine getting a shot in the eye. Makes me squimish. Hope that it helps him and that the pressure is better when he goes in for the next one.


Sorlenna said:


> Gwen, I LOVE it! What a cutie you are.
> 
> Mel, big hugs, lady.
> 
> Bub got his eye shot today...he did say it's hurting a bit (think the local wore off) but overall it went well as far as I can tell. He goes back next week so they can check the pressure, and then again in 3 weeks for the second shot.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yep...a brat for sure! You'd look great with a touch of purple too...just go for it...it's only hair! LOL


kiwifrau said:


> Oh you brat Gwen, ha! Oh I LOVE your hair and the colour gosh looks stunning on you. If I only had the nerve, lol!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I hope you thaw & heat the lasagna first! Just teasing you! hehehehehe.


sassafras123 said:


> Tami, we are having 45mph winds, so didn't get to walk. I did however get to gym! Did half hour water jog, jacuzzi and sauna. Tired but feel better. We are having frozen Lasagna for dinner.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Mom was the same and fired everyone I hired. It wasn't until she could not use microwave, etc. that 2 of my brothers and I tild her NO MORE and took her to visit 2 places that day so she could choose..... Hated to do it, but thank goodness because she has declined and had to be move to assisted living in MO since i can't do it alone anymore with all my unexpected little health issues I hate it... but life happens and we don't always get to do what we want.


I'm sorry you,had such a time with your mom. I hope I never cause such trouble for my kids.
It's good to see you back here, are you feeling better & home now?

Edit, I should have read a little farther, I see you are home, that's good news but not that you're tied to the wound vac but hopefully it will do its job & get you all healed soon


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Nikki.


oneapril said:


> Gwen...awesome photo!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you again. She used two shades of purple and of course over time it will light up until just my gray again. 


kiwifrau said:


> Up to page 99 and now see your photos, WOW! Fantastic advertising for the Salon that did this for you, I see it's not just purple but even some pink in there. Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you run4fitness. From your name I take it you are a runner. My oldest DD runs marathons and is so fit.


run4fittness said:


> Beautiful hair! Wow!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Julie.


Lurker 2 said:


> Beautiful new avatar- love your new hairdo.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Spectacular quilt Sorlenna. Lucky person who receives it for sure. It looks so warm and cozy. I don't think my points would ever be so good.


Sorlenna said:


> I have chocolate chip muffins in the oven, and here's a picture of the largest quilt so far. It measures 70" x 78" and I couldn't get it all in the picture, but you get the idea, I hope. I'm really happy with the way this one turned out.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry Melody. I hope issues around Gage will settle down soon for both of your sakes. Keeping you ALL in my prayers.

thank you for the compliment on the hair. Seeing how fantastic your color looks just spurned me on to going ahead and getting mine redone.



gagesmom said:


> Gwen you look amazing????????
> 
> Thank you all for your hugs. Much appreciated.
> It is not Greg. For once ???? It is Gage????
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Where are you near to on here Bonnie?


See the large green box in the middle,labelled Prince Albert National Park, go straight left from there to St.Walburg, there are 2 lakes just to the east of us, Brightsand & Turtle Lake. Brightsand is very cold, spring fed but has one of the longest nicest beaches in the province & it takes about 10-15 minutes to get there
As you can see, there's not a lot of civilization north of us, mostly just First Nations reserves & isolated communities


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It does grow fast. That's one of the reasons I have it long now; when I wore it short I was constantly having to have it cut to keep it a specific style. Now with it long if it bothers me I just pull it back into a ponytail or braid and am done with it.


oneapril said:


> Lovely...and your hair is pretty too! It must grow very fast.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Fan. I am so glad you and Julie are now getting some sunshine and will hopefully dry out soon.


Fan said:


> Happy Easter everyone, and thank you for your prayers re our weather down here. Today it's so different, sun is out, a few showers, but mostly warm and dry.
> Wow Gwen that looks fantastic, sure makes you look young and gorgeous.
> Lovely knitting from you ladies also, and super recipes to tempt us Sam, yum!
> I'm being good today after indulging in too many hot cross buns yesterday. The sugar gave me an awful headache, so drinking lots of water and it's helping to ease it.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I spent the afternoon sewing.
> I finished my paper pieced centre piece, if I ever Metin paper piecing again, just slap meððit looks ok but what a lot of time
> I also sewed 3 more hats. I found some more polar fleece & minky scraps when I cleaned my craft room so wanted to get rid of them


That looks so pretty Bonñie !


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have chocolate chip muffins in the oven, and here's a picture of the largest quilt so far. It measures 70" x 78" and I couldn't get it all in the picture, but you get the idea, I hope. I'm really happy with the way this one turned out.


You should be pleased--it's great.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Going to head to bed shortly; long day and hope to get up reasonably early tomorrow and actually get some things done around here. Heaps and heaps of {{{{{hugs}}}}} and prayers for everyone and special ones for those suffering from stress and health issues. TTYL Play nice and carry those "sticks"!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gwen you look amazing????????
> 
> Thank you all for your hugs. Much appreciated.
> It is not Greg. For once ???? It is Gage????
> ...


So sorry, Mel.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you all for the comments on the quilt. I really like using black to make the colors pop.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey Dreamweaver! How are you doing? Are you home or in a rehab? Have held you up in prayers. EDIT: just saw your next post and see you are home. I know you are glad to be there and can hopefully get things scheduled for wound cleaning. Sure took them enough surgeries to get all the mesh out! Should have had that taken care of completely the first time. I'm so sorry you've had such a rough go of it. Looking forward to hopefully seeing you in June!


Oh Gwen, you look fabulous!!! You've lost weight too. Love the long hair, you look 30 in that avatar. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> that wasn't very nice of them to throw them away - they probably didn't tell her they were going to do it. --- sam
> 
> i think i overreacted. but i went through the same thing - not with stuffed animals but a lot of other things. my father's answer to when i asked why was - 'well i bought them - i can get rid of them.' so nothing was ever really mine. it always raises a red flag for me when i see that in someone else. heidi is guilty of it although i will have to admit the children never realize that it it missing. it's just the principal of the thing.


They let her choose what was to go & they will take them to the interval home or some such place, not throw them out. She's OK with this.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> No way am I going to try and catch up. Came home last Thurs. night but still needed to work out schedule for every other day dressing changes to wound vac machine that is my 24/7 companion, Now I know how a chained up dog must feel. I see the Dr. tomorrow and will hopefully get some answers on how long a recovery and what I can do besides walk. (Not that there is much one can do no matter how stylish the PJ's.) At least Dr. thinks he got all the mesh out that has been causing my infections and issues. I certainly hope so because he left a HUGE crater. Of course, the hospital was late with release and that was the day of our old friend's funeral. Gerry was to speak but had to settle for getting me into a chair at home and goingto the good old Irish wake instead.
> 
> Naturally, my computer is acting up and I can't drive so not sure how often I will be on.... but missing you all and so upset to hear Marianne is having issues again. I was just going to call her. Seems several are having crisis situations. Hope all works out soon. Meanwhile.... Happy Easter to all.


So glad taht you are home Jynx, I hope that he got all the mesh too and you are back in the pink in a thrice. 
Happy Easter to you also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Prayers for all in need. Hugs as well.
> 
> Jynx happy you are home now.
> 
> ...


Cute romper Mel, but sorry you are feeling so low. HUGS!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> that wasn't very nice of them to throw them away - they probably didn't tell her they were going to do it. --- sam
> 
> i think i overreacted. but i went through the same thing - not with stuffed animals but a lot of other things. my father's answer to when i asked why was - 'well i bought them - i can get rid of them.' so nothing was ever really mine. it always raises a red flag for me when i see that in someone else. heidi is guilty of it although i will have to admit the children never realize that it it missing. it's just the principal of the thing.


I don't think they threw them away, I think they just took them out of her room to store elsewhere or donate I imagine, but I'm sure Bonnie will enlighten us.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got "re-purpled" today as you can see from my avatar. They were so pleased with "their results" they took pictures to show folks. Here are a couple of shots they sent me.


Looks great, Gwen, I think you look much younger. I wish I was brace enough to try that color, I love it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> bonnie - we need some pictures of the calves. --- sam


I posted some on last week, I'm sure DS will take more when he gets home on Tuesday


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got "re-purpled" today as you can see from my avatar. They were so pleased with "their results" they took pictures to show folks. Here are a couple of shots they sent me.


*BEAUTIFUL!!!!!*


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm awestruck! You look so gorgeous. Wish I had the nerve but my hair is so short there's nothing much I can do with it. Brantley will think he's got another broad in his bed. :sm17:


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have chocolate chip muffins in the oven, and here's a picture of the largest quilt so far. It measures 70" x 78" and I couldn't get it all in the picture, but you get the idea, I hope. I'm really happy with the way this one turned out.


That's beautiful


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Gwen, I LOVE it! What a cutie you are.
> 
> Mel, big hugs, lady.
> 
> Bub got his eye shot today...he did say it's hurting a bit (think the local wore off) but overall it went well as far as I can tell. He goes back next week so they can check the pressure, and then again in 3 weeks for the second shot.


I hope that the shot works well, I can imagine that it would hurt.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got "re-purpled" today as you can see from my avatar. They were so pleased with "their results" they took pictures to show folks. Here are a couple of shots they sent me.


That is really pretty!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have chocolate chip muffins in the oven, and here's a picture of the largest quilt so far. It measures 70" x 78" and I couldn't get it all in the picture, but you get the idea, I hope. I'm really happy with the way this one turned out.


Yum!

That looks great! :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> That looks so pretty Bonñie !


Thanks, Jackie, I thought I would pull my hair out before it was done


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope I didn't sound critical!


No, not at all.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Sorlenna said:


> I have chocolate chip muffins in the oven, and here's a picture of the largest quilt so far. It measures 70" x 78" and I couldn't get it all in the picture, but you get the idea, I hope. I'm really happy with the way this one turned out.


Ooooh, that is very nice, I really like the black part.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorleena, I hope the shots help Bubs eyes, I can't imagine having needles there. A couple of my cousins have to get. Them too.

Melody, cute little romper. I'm sorry Gage is giving you trouble again(or still?) can Greg lay down the law to him ? Or perhaps if he's hitting you again you need to call the police to put the fear of God in him? 

We had a good supper at the church, we had the traditional Seder foods & then a potluck meal of ham, baked potatoes, sausage , perogies, salad, buns & a special Passover cake for desert. The kids got to search the church for matzoh & exchanged that for a small chocolate bunny each, they had a good time, there were 2 girls about 10 there so they had fun with them.
It's really nasty out, blowing a hooley, as Kate would say , rain, sleet , snow mix, we are under a winter storm warning & snowfall warning until late tomorrow. This seems to be the winter that won't die,started in early October & still won't let up


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, yep, nice and hot. I love Udis lasagna, just enough for the two of us.
April, really appreciate the hug. May have overdone it in the pool. Next time 20 minutes and build up from there.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, THAT is what I call a quilt! Beautiful, lots of color but the black lending a soothing contrast. I love old fashioned quilts. 
Gwen, I keep mine long cause I dislike beauty parlors. After I wash it, I'll put it in oblong strip with cut out middle and pipe cleaners sewn into long edges, roll it up and twist into bun. When I take it out it has curl and nice body. Then I put it in bun held by two short dbl point needles! Mine grows fast also, must be our Welsh ancestry.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Cute romper Mel, but sorry you are feeling so low. HUGS!!!!!


Mel, I agree. Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, I hope the shots help Bubs eyes, I can't imagine having needles there. A couple of my cousins have to get. Them too.
> 
> Melody, cute little romper. I'm sorry Gage is giving you trouble again(or still?) can Greg lay down the law to him ? Or perhaps if he's hitting you again you need to call the police to put the fear of God in him?
> 
> ...


Sounds like a wonderful dinner. Glad the grands had a good time. 
We have one of Kate's hoolies blowing out here too, but it's nice and warm, low tonight is to be 49f I think, so not bad at all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> No way am I going to try and catch up. Came home last Thurs. night but still needed to work out schedule for every other day dressing changes to wound vac machine that is my 24/7 companion, Now I know how a chained up dog must feel. I see the Dr. tomorrow and will hopefully get some answers on how long a recovery and what I can do besides walk. (Not that there is much one can do no matter how stylish the PJ's.) At least Dr. thinks he got all the mesh out that has been causing my infections and issues. I certainly hope so because he left a HUGE crater. Of course, the hospital was late with release and that was the day of our old friend's funeral. Gerry was to speak but had to settle for getting me into a chair at home and goingto the good old Irish wake instead.
> 
> Naturally, my computer is acting up and I can't drive so not sure how often I will be on.... but missing you all and so upset to hear Marianne is having issues again. I was just going to call her. Seems several are having crisis situations. Hope all works out soon. Meanwhile.... Happy Easter to all.


I am glad to hear you are home and have been able to pop in to visit us! Happy Easter!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Prayers for all in need. Hugs as well.
> 
> Jynx happy you are home now.
> 
> ...


Hugs


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> unfortunately it doesn't sound good - i hoping mother nature take pity on us and gives us a couple hour break. --- sam


 :sm24: Last I looked we have 80% chance of rain for Easter.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, we are having 45mph winds, so didn't get to walk. I did however get to gym! Did half hour water jog, jacuzzi and sauna. Tired but feel better. We are having frozen Lasagna for dinner.


I'm glad you are feeling better. My headache is finally gone. The rest of me is just sore now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have chocolate chip muffins in the oven, and here's a picture of the largest quilt so far. It measures 70" x 78" and I couldn't get it all in the picture, but you get the idea, I hope. I'm really happy with the way this one turned out.


I really like it! Would you share your recipe please? I can never make muffins like the bakery does!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Aww! Love the yarn you used...perfectly bunny-ish!


Thank you


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night everyone. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got "re-purpled" today as you can see from my avatar. They were so pleased with "their results" they took pictures to show folks. Here are a couple of shots they sent me.


Already mentioned how beautiful you look in your avatar but worth another mention now I see these beautiful pictures . Don't know how much you paid Gwen but it was worth every penny


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I have chocolate chip muffins in the oven, and here's a picture of the largest quilt so far. It measures 70" x 78" and I couldn't get it all in the picture, but you get the idea, I hope. I'm really happy with the way this one turned out.


You should be happy it's a beautiful quilt Sorlenna


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, I hope the shots help Bubs eyes, I can't imagine having needles there. A couple of my cousins have to get. Them too.
> 
> Melody, cute little romper. I'm sorry Gage is giving you trouble again(or still?) can Greg lay down the law to him ? Or perhaps if he's hitting you again you need to call the police to put the fear of God in him?
> 
> ...


Sounds like you all had a good time and the food sounds delicious. Shame about the weather I remember winters like that were they just went on and on and on . Will it affect the farmers and there growing season ?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like you all had a good time and the food sounds delicious. Shame about the weather I remember winters like that were they just went on and on and on . Will it affect the farmers and there growing season ?


Shouldn't affect the growing season, field work rarely starts before the first of May, just depends how much water it dumps on us. It's been pouring all evening & some really ugly clouds heading our way on the radar. I suspect it will turn to snow before morning.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Shouldn't affect the growing season, field work rarely starts before the first of May, just depends how much water it dumps on us. It's been pouring all evening & some really ugly clouds heading our way on the radar. I suspect it will turn to snow before morning.


Cross my fingers it doesn't affect the growing season and hoping you get no more snow. Here apart from the odd sprinkle and a couple of downpours at night it has been a very dry winter and spring so far . Here the kids are off for easter and spring break so what do some idiots go and do set fire to the lovely countryside up on the hills .what you don't see in the picture is that not far down the hill is a field full of horses they must have been terrified


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I have chocolate chip muffins in the oven, and here's a picture of the largest quilt so far. It measures 70" x 78" and I couldn't get it all in the picture, but you get the idea, I hope. I'm really happy with the way this one turned out.


That is beautiful Sorlenna. Just the thought of cutting and stitching all those small pieces has my head spinning.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sugar, it is fun to have one on one with grands! Enjoy.


It was good fun. She is so funny. Lots of laughs. :sm11:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Your new hairstyle is very stylish Gwen suits you , makes you look younger


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> So glad to hear from you. Are you home now or still in hospital? I do remember how much difficulty you had with your mom. It is such a hard thing to do when you have to move your parents to assisted living. My brother and I discussed this and had started looking at accommodation for my mom. Sadly she never came out of hospital but it would have been so much harder on her to leave her own home.


We had a similar story with my mum, she broke her hip and we were told she would never sit up again let alone walk, so we began looking into finding a care home, but like your mum she died in hospital. Probably a blessing in the long run.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Looks like we're going to be wet for quite some time.


Oh dear. :sm25:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have chocolate chip muffins in the oven, and here's a picture of the largest quilt so far. It measures 70" x 78" and I couldn't get it all in the picture, but you get the idea, I hope. I'm really happy with the way this one turned out.


Gorgeous and what a lot of work! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Enjoy your time with her. How is your DD going? Not long now. Is anything happening Monday for Serena?


We had good fun as always. DD is going well. 13 days to due date. Just a small family party here on Monday for our birthday girl in the morning, then later on after lunch she is going to other GM for a few hours. Oh and her "father" and his dad have flown down from Darwin today for about a week. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Fanny and bum are different parts of the anatomy. All have bums only females have fannys. So don't really know why we call them bum bags unless they used to worn on the back.
> 
> My siblings who did German in High School loved learning the word for Father- great for teenagers.


I am glad you explained "fanny", coz I didnt want to have to! LOL.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> See the large green box in the middle,labelled Prince Albert National Park, go straight left from there to St.Walburg, there are 2 lakes just to the east of us, Brightsand & Turtle Lake. Brightsand is very cold, spring fed but has one of the longest nicest beaches in the province & it takes about 10-15 minutes to get there
> As you can see, there's not a lot of civilization north of us, mostly just First Nations reserves & isolated communities


Thanks Bonnie.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, sorry your gym pool is closed. We have InShape. It is wonderful, clean, lots of equipment, spacious, good sunlight, classroom, pool, jacuzzi, steam room, sauna. They keep the pool about 10 degrees warmer than the base pool was. I use to pay $30/month, now only pay $15/month. So blessed they built in Ridgecrest. The one in Napa is two storied and has two pools.


Golly that is good value! :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sounds like a wonderful dinner. Glad the grands had a good time.
> We have one of Kate's hoolies blowing out here too, but it's nice and warm, low tonight is to be 49f I think, so not bad at all.


Started to think that it's really nice that you think of me when it's really windy, then began to rethink it! :sm06: :sm09: Probably shouldn't have put that thought out there! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My FIL was good when DH told him he had to quit driving, DH told him he could drive all over the farm if he felt the need to drive so he was happy with that. My friends mom was a real problem, after being told not to, she took off to another town 25 miles away when it was -40. After that she sunk her car into someone's garden by turning in the wrong place????, after that they pulled the spark plug wires & told her the car wouldn't work. A few days later our local bus depot called him, she was buying a bus ticket & told them she was off to North Battleford to pick up a new car????
> I think she's still raising hell about the whole issue. She needs to be in a nursing home & was there for 3 months this winter after breaking her arm but again raised hell & is back home. He son is at wits end


 :sm06: Oh my.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> No way am I going to try and catch up. Came home last Thurs. night but still needed to work out schedule for every other day dressing changes to wound vac machine that is my 24/7 companion, Now I know how a chained up dog must feel. I see the Dr. tomorrow and will hopefully get some answers on how long a recovery and what I can do besides walk. (Not that there is much one can do no matter how stylish the PJ's.) At least Dr. thinks he got all the mesh out that has been causing my infections and issues. I certainly hope so because he left a HUGE crater. Of course, the hospital was late with release and that was the day of our old friend's funeral. Gerry was to speak but had to settle for getting me into a chair at home and goingto the good old Irish wake instead.
> 
> Naturally, my computer is acting up and I can't drive so not sure how often I will be on.... but missing you all and so upset to hear Marianne is having issues again. I was just going to call her. Seems several are having crisis situations. Hope all works out soon. Meanwhile.... Happy Easter to all.


Great to see you back with us! I hope you recover quickly and completely this time with no problems. Hope you dont have to have the wound vac too long.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> is that their usual hours? here our malls are usually open ten to ten except on Sundays when they close at six. --- sam


RE Major shopping centres.... In my city they are open Mond to Thurs 9 till 5.30. Fridays 9 till 9. Sat 9 till 5. Sund 10 till 5. Most public holidays seem to follow Sunday trading hours, except for Christmas Day and Good Friday when all are closed.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got "re-purpled" today as you can see from my avatar. They were so pleased with "their results" they took pictures to show folks. Here are a couple of shots they sent me.


I absolutely love it Gwen! Really suits you. Golly it has grown long quickly. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Next weekend I'm going away with the girls I used to work with (yes, I know...away again!) to celebrate my pal's 60th birthday (which was in February, but this was the first date we could all make. Trying to organise this lot is like trying to knit fog!) and I'm making her a birthday "cake" similar to the nappy cakes for baby showers, but I'm using toilet rolls - the original idea I saw on Pinterest used incontinence pads, but they were expensive, and at least she'll use the toilet rolls! I'm going to decorate it with things she'll need now that she's turned 60 eg. Antacids, pile cream, rheumatism gel, etc and I was horrified to realise that I took a lot of the boxes from my medicine cabinet! :sm13: I'll post a pic when I get it finished.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My FIL was good when DH told him he had to quit driving, DH told him he could drive all over the farm if he felt the need to drive so he was happy with that. My friends mom was a real problem, after being told not to, she took off to another town 25 miles away when it was -40. After that she sunk her car into someone's garden by turning in the wrong place????, after that they pulled the spark plug wires & told her the car wouldn't work. A few days later our local bus depot called him, she was buying a bus ticket & told them she was off to North Battleford to pick up a new car????
> I think she's still raising hell about the whole issue. She needs to be in a nursing home & was there for 3 months this winter after breaking her arm but again raised hell & is back home. He son is at wits end


Your poor friend trying to deal with his mother.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I have chocolate chip muffins in the oven, and here's a picture of the largest quilt so far. It measures 70" x 78" and I couldn't get it all in the picture, but you get the idea, I hope. I'm really happy with the way this one turned out.


It looks gorgeous! :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Margaret, thank you for posting that, I'm going to make that for Marla for her birthday in May, flamingo's is an ongoing joke between us. lol She'll love it!


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Gwen you look amazing????????
> 
> Thank you all for your hugs. Much appreciated.
> It is not Greg. For once ???? It is Gage????
> ...


Big hugs Mel, hang in there.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I have chocolate chip muffins in the oven, and here's a picture of the largest quilt so far. It measures 70" x 78" and I couldn't get it all in the picture, but you get the idea, I hope. I'm really happy with the way this one turned out.


That's beautiful. What a lot of work.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Next weekend I'm going away with the girls I used to work with (yes, I know...away again!) to celebrate my pal's 60th birthday (which was in February, but this was the first date we could all make. Trying to organise this lot is like trying to knit fog!) and I'm making her a birthday "cake" similar to the nappy cakes for baby showers, but I'm using toilet rolls - the original idea I saw on Pinterest used incontinence pads, but they were expensive, and at least she'll use the toilet rolls! I'm going to decorate it with things she'll need now that she's turned 60 eg. Antacids, pile cream, rheumatism gel, etc and I was horrified to realise that I took a lot of the boxes from my medicine cabinet! :sm13: I'll post a pic when I get it finished.


Hope you are going somewhere nice


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Quite happily knitting away and singing walking on sunshine for some reason ????when I realised I have forgot to go backwards when changing the pattern stitch from flat to round so a frogging I will go , luckily it's only a few rows


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Don't you just love when they don't involve you in the discussion until after they've made their decisions? LOL! Good thing you are fairly easy going, that would drive me batty, and it's not a long drive. :sm16:


Sure was just as well I'm going through a easy going spell (I'm not always let me tell you). We got here and soon after we arrived David realized he had left his boxes of books for study behind! So guess who had to drive back to get them? At elast when I got back him and Maryanne were cooking tea. As He was studying this weekend and me 'just' knitting, KPing and reading I figured me going back was reasonable.
So fed the horses and the dogs. Very well behaved dogs. They both have different food but patiently wait till their own is down.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Spectacular quilt Sorlenna. Lucky person who receives it for sure. It looks so warm and cozy. I don't think my points would ever be so good.
> 
> :sm24: :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: 00 from me, too!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

darowil said:


> Sure was just as well I'm going through a easy going spell (I'm not always let me tell you). We got here and soon after we arrived David realized he had left his boxes of books for study behind! So guess who had to drive back to get them? At elast when I got back him and Maryanne were cooking tea. As He was studying this weekend and me 'just' knitting, KPing and reading I figured me going back was reasonable.
> So fed the horses and the dogs. Very well behaved dogs. They both have different food but patiently wait till their own is down.


What a lovely place! Enjoy your mini vacation!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Cross my fingers it doesn't affect the growing season and hoping you get no more snow. Here apart from the odd sprinkle and a couple of downpours at night it has been a very dry winter and spring so far . Here the kids are off for easter and spring break so what do some idiots go and do set fire to the lovely countryside up on the hills .what you don't see in the picture is that not far down the hill is a field full of horses they must have been terrified


Terrible. I hope they catch who did that are that they are dealt with severely. :sm06: :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Next weekend I'm going away with the girls I used to work with (yes, I know...away again!) to celebrate my pal's 60th birthday (which was in February, but this was the first date we could all make. Trying to organise this lot is like trying to knit fog!) and I'm making her a birthday "cake" similar to the nappy cakes for baby showers, but I'm using toilet rolls - the original idea I saw on Pinterest used incontinence pads, but they were expensive, and at least she'll use the toilet rolls! I'm going to decorate it with things she'll need now that she's turned 60 eg. Antacids, pile cream, rheumatism gel, etc and I was horrified to realise that I took a lot of the boxes from my medicine cabinet! :sm13: I'll post a pic when I get it finished.


Lucky you going away again with your friends. Love the "cake idea". LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Good you are hoe again Jynx- even if very limited in what you can do. And do follow orders as you don't want to put strain on the wound and undo the healing as it happens hard as it will be to do very little. And especially without a computer working well to help fill in the time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Easter to everyone. Have a great and safe Easter (this is one of our major travel times in the year. A four day weekend and usually reasonable weather before winter starts so many people go away).


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Sure was just as well I'm going through a easy going spell (I'm not always let me tell you). We got here and soon after we arrived David realized he had left his boxes of books for study behind! So guess who had to drive back to get them? At elast when I got back him and Maryanne were cooking tea. As He was studying this weekend and me 'just' knitting, KPing and reading I figured me going back was reasonable.
> So fed the horses and the dogs. Very well behaved dogs. They both have different food but patiently wait till their own is down.


Great photos, have a nice relaxing time (now that you are back from having to go and pick up DH's books!). :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Happy Easter to everyone. Have a great and safe Easter (this is one of our major travel times in the year. A four day weekend and usually reasonable weather before winter starts so many people go away).


Happy Easter everyone from me too.

And yes please stay safe over the Easter period.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got "re-purpled" today as you can see from my avatar. They were so pleased with "their results" they took pictures to show folks. Here are a couple of shots they sent me.


Your hair grows so quickly- nice colour.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

darowil said:


> Sure was just as well I'm going through a easy going spell (I'm not always let me tell you). We got here and soon after we arrived David realized he had left his boxes of books for study behind! So guess who had to drive back to get them? At elast when I got back him and Maryanne were cooking tea. As He was studying this weekend and me 'just' knitting, KPing and reading I figured me going back was reasonable.
> So fed the horses and the dogs. Very well behaved dogs. They both have different food but patiently wait till their own is down.


Ah ha! Smart horse, knows when he's being spoiled! 
????????????

Great photos!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have chocolate chip muffins in the oven, and here's a picture of the largest quilt so far. It measures 70" x 78" and I couldn't get it all in the picture, but you get the idea, I hope. I'm really happy with the way this one turned out.


Looks great. So much work by the look of it.
Do you think you will forget how to knit with all this quilting? :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gwen you look amazing????????
> 
> Thank you all for your hugs. Much appreciated.
> It is not Greg. For once ???? It is Gage????
> ...


The males in your life really are making things tough for you aren't they? As others have said we are here for you to vent to (but do remember that what you say can be read by anyone so don't say something that you don't want others to read. Send a few PMs to any of us if you need to vent something that shouldn't go public)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I hope you thaw & heat the lasagna first! Just teasing you! hehehehehe.


I like frozen peas and my girls eat frozen peas and corn and now Elizabeth does as well (that is without thawing them first. I prefer them that way, peas best IMHO though corn fine as well. Actually that would be a good way for me to get some vegies in!).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It does grow fast. That's one of the reasons I have it long now; when I wore it short I was constantly having to have it cut to keep it a specific style. Now with it long if it bothers me I just pull it back into a ponytail or braid and am done with it.


I've kept mine long because in winter it keeps my neck warm and in summer it can be put right up off my neck


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, I hope the shots help Bubs eyes, I can't imagine having needles there. A couple of my cousins have to get. Them too.
> 
> Melody, cute little romper. I'm sorry Gage is giving you trouble again(or still?) can Greg lay down the law to him ? Or perhaps if he's hitting you again you need to call the police to put the fear of God in him?
> 
> ...


But relatively mild it has seemed to me. Would you prefer a short really cold winter or longer milder?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Terrible. I hope they catch who did that are that they are dealt with severely. :sm06: :sm13:


It happened quite a few times over the years and it's usually kids .


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Cross my fingers it doesn't affect the growing season and hoping you get no more snow. Here apart from the odd sprinkle and a couple of downpours at night it has been a very dry winter and spring so far . Here the kids are off for easter and spring break so what do some idiots go and do set fire to the lovely countryside up on the hills .what you don't see in the picture is that not far down the hill is a field full of horses they must have been terrified


How crazy to start a fire (though I must admit that is one thing I can see the attraction for they are so beautiful and majestic in their fearsomeness. Don't get me wrong I would never start one and no one ever should but unlike most wrong things I can see why they might be tempted to do so. But temptation should not lead to action)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Sure was just as well I'm going through a easy going spell (I'm not always let me tell you). We got here and soon after we arrived David realized he had left his boxes of books for study behind! So guess who had to drive back to get them? At elast when I got back him and Maryanne were cooking tea. As He was studying this weekend and me 'just' knitting, KPing and reading I figured me going back was reasonable.
> So fed the horses and the dogs. Very well behaved dogs. They both have different food but patiently wait till their own is down.


Beautiful pictures Margaret. Looks like a lovely place to just chill out for a few days


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We had good fun as always. DD is going well. 13 days to due date. Just a small family party here on Monday for our birthday girl in the morning, then later on after lunch she is going to other GM for a few hours. Oh and her "father" and his dad have flown down from Darwin today for about a week. :sm19:


And how long since He saw her?
A small family party is all they need at that age. Well they never really need big ones. Wonder if Vick and Brett will do a smaller thing this year- especially with a 2 month old as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> RE Major shopping centres.... In my city they are open Mond to Thurs 9 till 5.30. Fridays 9 till 9. Sat 9 till 5. Sund 10 till 5. Most public holidays seem to follow Sunday trading hours, except for Christmas Day and Good Friday when all are closed.


In the suburbs Thursday is our late night shopping till 9, Friday in Adelaide city. Saturday as you and Sunday don't open till 11. Public Holidays closed.
The city and tourist areas have more relaxed hours and can open Public Holidays as well. 
Supermarkets have later closing and earlier opening hours and vary a bit. Sundays don't open till 11. Closed on Public Holidays as well.
And Anzac Day none of them can open till after noon.
The small independent shops have more freedom as to when they open and close.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And how long since He saw her?
> A small family party is all they need at that age. Well they never really need big ones. Wonder if Vick and Brett will do a smaller thing this year- especially with a 2 month old as well.


It has been TEN months. :sm16:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It has been TEN months. :sm16:


Hope He's not expecting her to remember him- he will be in for a big shock if he is.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I really like it! Would you share your recipe please? I can never make muffins like the bakery does!


I'll type it up for you when I get the computer up (on the tablet now). Funny how I spent so long learning to type properly and fast, and then on this tablet, I'm back to hunt and peck with two fingers, which takes a while! :sm04:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Started to think that it's really nice that you think of me when it's really windy, then began to rethink it! :sm06: :sm09: Probably shouldn't have put that thought out there! :sm16: :sm09:


 :sm23: :sm09:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sure was just as well I'm going through a easy going spell (I'm not always let me tell you). We got here and soon after we arrived David realized he had left his boxes of books for study behind! So guess who had to drive back to get them? At elast when I got back him and Maryanne were cooking tea. As He was studying this weekend and me 'just' knitting, KPing and reading I figured me going back was reasonable.
> So fed the horses and the dogs. Very well behaved dogs. They both have different food but patiently wait till their own is down.


Looks like my kind of place! Enjoy!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looks great. So much work by the look of it.
> Do you think you will forget how to knit with all this quilting? :sm02:


Oh, not likely... After all, I didn't forget how to sew while I was doing all that knitting! Heh. I just like doing too many things! I'll not be bored in retirement, if I ever get there. :sm01:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Cross my fingers it doesn't affect the growing season and hoping you get no more snow. Here apart from the odd sprinkle and a couple of downpours at night it has been a very dry winter and spring so far . Here the kids are off for easter and spring break so what do some idiots go and do set fire to the lovely countryside up on the hills .what you don't see in the picture is that not far down the hill is a field full of horses they must have been terrified


 :sm14:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hope He's not expecting her to remember him- he will be in for a big shock if he is.


Or expect to take her away with him. Especially since other grandmother wanted to take Serena to him a few months ago.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you are going somewhere nice


We're going to a hotel just outside Glasgow, so not far away. It has a pool, etc and we are staying 2 nights, so should be good - we tend to make our own entertainment! I've just finished the "60's Survival Cake" .......


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'll type it up for you when I get the computer up (on the tablet now). Funny how I spent so long learning to type properly and fast, and then on this tablet, I'm back to hunt and peck with two fingers, which takes a while! :sm04:


Boy do I know that one! I am on my phone when I read here most of the time anymore. I just had 2 chocolate chip muffins from Walmart for breakfast.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> We're going to a hotel just outside Glasgow so not far away. It has a pool, etc and we are staying 2 nights, so should be good - we tend to make our own entertainment! I've just finished the "60's Survival Cake" .......


Cute!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Going to head to bed shortly
> 
> Love, love, love the beautiful hair!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Shouldn't affect the growing season, field work rarely starts before the first of May, just depends how much water it dumps on us. It's been pouring all evening & some really ugly clouds heading our way on the radar. I suspect it will turn to snow before morning.


YUCK! I hope you don't get snow, but you do need the moisture as long as it's not tooo much, for the fields this summer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Cross my fingers it doesn't affect the growing season and hoping you get no more snow. Here apart from the odd sprinkle and a couple of downpours at night it has been a very dry winter and spring so far . Here the kids are off for easter and spring break so what do some idiots go and do set fire to the lovely countryside up on the hills .what you don't see in the picture is that not far down the hill is a field full of horses they must have been terrified


I hope that they catch the kids tat started it. Poor horses.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Started to think that it's really nice that you think of me when it's really windy, then began to rethink it! :sm06: :sm09: Probably shouldn't have put that thought out there! :sm16: :sm09:


 :sm23:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, I hope the shots help Bubs eyes, I can't imagine having needles there. A couple of my cousins have to get. Them too.
> 
> Melody, cute little romper. I'm sorry Gage is giving you trouble again(or still?) can Greg lay down the law to him ? Or perhaps if he's hitting you again you need to call the police to put the fear of God in him?
> 
> ...


The supper sounds delicious but the weather sounds horrible. I'd be tearing my hair out by now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Next weekend I'm going away with the girls I used to work with (yes, I know...away again!) to celebrate my pal's 60th birthday (which was in February, but this was the first date we could all make. Trying to organise this lot is like trying to knit fog!) and I'm making her a birthday "cake" similar to the nappy cakes for baby showers, but I'm using toilet rolls - the original idea I saw on Pinterest used incontinence pads, but they were expensive, and at least she'll use the toilet rolls! I'm going to decorate it with things she'll need now that she's turned 60 eg. Antacids, pile cream, rheumatism gel, etc and I was horrified to realise that I took a lot of the boxes from my medicine cabinet! :sm13: I'll post a pic when I get it finished.


Sounds like great fun! Where are you all going this time?

:sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Quite happily knitting away and singing walking on sunshine for some reason ????when I realised I have forgot to go backwards when changing the pattern stitch from flat to round so a frogging I will go , luckily it's only a few rows


Oooh, that's going to be lovely!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sure was just as well I'm going through a easy going spell (I'm not always let me tell you). We got here and soon after we arrived David realized he had left his boxes of books for study behind! So guess who had to drive back to get them? At elast when I got back him and Maryanne were cooking tea. As He was studying this weekend and me 'just' knitting, KPing and reading I figured me going back was reasonable.
> So fed the horses and the dogs. Very well behaved dogs. They both have different food but patiently wait till their own is down.


LOL! Go figure, one would think that would have been the first thing he put in the car, but it looks like a nice day for the drive. Lovely horses, lolol I guess they decided they liked hand fed. :sm23:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Cross my fingers it doesn't affect the growing season and hoping you get no more snow. Here apart from the odd sprinkle and a couple of downpours at night it has been a very dry winter and spring so far . Here the kids are off for easter and spring break so what do some idiots go and do set fire to the lovely countryside up on the hills .what you don't see in the picture is that not far down the hill is a field full of horses they must have been terrified


How awful! I hope no people or animals were hurt.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> We're going to a hotel just outside Glasgow, so not far away. It has a pool, etc and we are staying 2 nights, so should be good - we tend to make our own entertainment! I've just finished the "60's Survival Cake" .......


Beautiful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Next weekend I'm going away with the girls I used to work with (yes, I know...away again!) to celebrate my pal's 60th birthday (which was in February, but this was the first date we could all make. Trying to organise this lot is like trying to knit fog!) and I'm making her a birthday "cake" similar to the nappy cakes for baby showers, but I'm using toilet rolls - the original idea I saw on Pinterest used incontinence pads, but they were expensive, and at least she'll use the toilet rolls! I'm going to decorate it with things she'll need now that she's turned 60 eg. Antacids, pile cream, rheumatism gel, etc and I was horrified to realise that I took a lot of the boxes from my medicine cabinet! :sm13: I'll post a pic when I get it finished.


Sounds like it will be a fun time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Quite happily knitting away and singing walking on sunshine for some reason ????when I realised I have forgot to go backwards when changing the pattern stitch from flat to round so a frogging I will go , luckily it's only a few rows


No wonder you're singing sunshine - that's a lovely sunshiny colour.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sure was just as well I'm going through a easy going spell (I'm not always let me tell you). We got here and soon after we arrived David realized he had left his boxes of books for study behind! So guess who had to drive back to get them? At elast when I got back him and Maryanne were cooking tea. As He was studying this weekend and me 'just' knitting, KPing and reading I figured me going back was reasonable.
> So fed the horses and the dogs. Very well behaved dogs. They both have different food but patiently wait till their own is down.


I guess she was too hungry to wait.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> We're going to a hotel just outside Glasgow, so not far away. It has a pool, etc and we are staying 2 nights, so should be good - we tend to make our own entertainment! I've just finished the "60's Survival Cake" .......


Sounds like a great time though. 
LOL! That's too funny, a cute idea!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Caught up again, well, Marla will be here to pick me up in half an hour so we can go get the stuff done we need to do, so I'd better get my butt off here and get dressed and washed up. 
Have a great day and see you all sometime this afternoon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> We're going to a hotel just outside Glasgow, so not far away. It has a pool, etc and we are staying 2 nights, so should be good - we tend to make our own entertainment! I've just finished the "60's Survival Cake" .......


That will be good for lots of laughs. I'm sure you'll have a great time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Easter and Passover to all who celebrate.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10:45 am and it is a bright sunny day. Windows are open and thinking of maybe taking Deuce to the school to play or for a walk. 

Was exhausted last night so pretty much went to sleep as soon as my head hit the pillow. 

Thank you for the reminder that anyone/everyone can read what is written on here. 

Sorlenna love the quilt. 
Sonja I am loving the yellow.
Kate the survival cake is the funniest.

Off I go check in later on. ????


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 10:45 am and it is a bright sunny day. Windows are open and thinking of maybe taking Deuce to the school to play or for a walk.
> 
> Was exhausted last night so pretty much went to sleep as soon as my head hit the pillow.
> 
> ...


Good that the weather means you feel like an outing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> We're going to a hotel just outside Glasgow, so not far away. It has a pool, etc and we are staying 2 nights, so should be good - we tend to make our own entertainment! I've just finished the "60's Survival Cake" .......


Sounds like you are all going to have fun . Like the cake ????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I have a dilemma. I advertised a rug for sale and received a reply from someone in the U.S. They are 218 miles and 3-1/2 hrs. away. They said they were very busy and would make arrangements for pickup after I receive their cheque. They want my name, home address, phone number. I am wondering why someone would want to drive all that way to buy a 5 x 8 rug. What do you think?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wish I could say I've lost weight but have not. (You should see what is below the neck!!!) Maybe by the time KAP comes around I will have lost some. Going to do a colon cleanse and bone broth diet beginning Monday to hopefully kick start some diet changes. We will see how it goes.
If nothing else the bone broth colon cleanse will be good for me.


Poledra65 said:


> Oh Gwen, you look fabulous!!! You've lost weight too. Love the long hair, you look 30 in that avatar. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> We're going to a hotel just outside Glasgow, so not far away. It has a pool, etc and we are staying 2 nights, so should be good - we tend to make our own entertainment! I've just finished the "60's Survival Cake" .......


Love the cake Kate, and made with such useful things!! Ask me how I know. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> I have a dilemma. I advertised a rug for sale and received a reply from someone in the U.S. They are 218 miles and 3-1/2 hrs. away. They said they were very busy and would make arrangements for pickup after I receive their cheque. They want my name, home address, phone number. I am wondering why someone would want to drive all that way to buy a 5 x 8 rug. What do you think?


That does sound a bit suspicious doesn't it, unless it is a unique kind of rug. I think I'd be inclined to say it had already been sold and then hope someone nearer home came along.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm fascinated by this oblong strip with pipe cleaners. Is this something you bought or made? I'd love to try something like that.
I've used dbl point needles and chopsticks before to hold my hair up. Please let me know about this oblong strip thingy.
I'm very interested in it. Yep, must be the Welsh ancestry! 


sassafras123 said:


> Sorienna, THAT is what I call a quilt! Beautiful, lots of color but the black lending a soothing contrast. I love old fashioned quilts.
> Gwen, I keep mine long cause I dislike beauty parlors. After I wash it, I'll put it in oblong strip with cut out middle and pipe cleaners sewn into long edges, roll it up and twist into bun. When I take it out it has curl and nice body. Then I put it in bun held by two short dbl point needles! Mine grows fast also, must be our Welsh ancestry.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How terrifying for the horses! I hope they can catch and punish the idiots that started this fire! I just don't understand some folks.


Swedenme said:


> Cross my fingers it doesn't affect the growing season and hoping you get no more snow. Here apart from the odd sprinkle and a couple of downpours at night it has been a very dry winter and spring so far . Here the kids are off for easter and spring break so what do some idiots go and do set fire to the lovely countryside up on the hills .what you don't see in the picture is that not far down the hill is a field full of horses they must have been terrified


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Can't wait to see this "cake" Kate. You and your group of friends sound so delightful.


KateB said:


> Next weekend I'm going away with the girls I used to work with (yes, I know...away again!) to celebrate my pal's 60th birthday (which was in February, but this was the first date we could all make. Trying to organise this lot is like trying to knit fog!) and I'm making her a birthday "cake" similar to the nappy cakes for baby showers, but I'm using toilet rolls - the original idea I saw on Pinterest used incontinence pads, but they were expensive, and at least she'll use the toilet rolls! I'm going to decorate it with things she'll need now that she's turned 60 eg. Antacids, pile cream, rheumatism gel, etc and I was horrified to realise that I took a lot of the boxes from my medicine cabinet! :sm13: I'll post a pic when I get it finished.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wish I could say I've lost weight but have not. Maybe by the time KAP comes around I will have lost some. Going to do a colon cleanse and bone broth diet beginning Monday to hopefully kick start some diet changes. We will see how it goes.
> If nothing else the bone broth colon cleanse will be good for me.


Could you PM me more on this. My system needs a kick start


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Looking really pretty. You are amazing! I'm not usually a huge fan of yellow but that is so cheery looking. ????


Swedenme said:


> Quite happily knitting away and singing walking on sunshine for some reason ????when I realised I have forgot to go backwards when changing the pattern stitch from flat to round so a frogging I will go , luckily it's only a few rows


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love these picture Margaret. Sorry you had the extra trip to get David's books but so good that he and Maryanne had tea ready for you when you returned.


darowil said:


> Sure was just as well I'm going through a easy going spell (I'm not always let me tell you). We got here and soon after we arrived David realized he had left his boxes of books for study behind! So guess who had to drive back to get them? At elast when I got back him and Maryanne were cooking tea. As He was studying this weekend and me 'just' knitting, KPing and reading I figured me going back was reasonable.
> So fed the horses and the dogs. Very well behaved dogs. They both have different food but patiently wait till their own is down.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is delightful! What a fun idea. I know you "girls" will have a good time on your mini vaca!


KateB said:


> We're going to a hotel just outside Glasgow, so not far away. It has a pool, etc and we are staying 2 nights, so should be good - we tend to make our own entertainment! I've just finished the "60's Survival Cake" .......


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you machriste. I hope you have a wonderful weekend. That is so nice of you to take the chef and other house mom to lunch and for the girls to order her a cake (the chef). You've really found a wonderful place to live and work. It is so clear that the girls are very appreciate and loving.



machriste said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Going to head to bed shortly
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Cross my fingers it doesn't affect the growing season and hoping you get no more snow. Here apart from the odd sprinkle and a couple of downpours at night it has been a very dry winter and spring so far . Here the kids are off for easter and spring break so what do some idiots go and do set fire to the lovely countryside up on the hills .what you don't see in the picture is that not far down the hill is a field full of horses they must have been terrified


Seems there are idiot fire bugs in every country, hope they got it out quickly

The ground is barely white this morning but there is about 3 inches of slush on my deck at the back door???? So obviously lots came down but melted as it came. Still snowing & the wind is just wild. This is to continue until at least tomorrow night &'Sunday night it's to go down to -12C/11Fmso cold enough there should be ice around


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Is this rug some sort of antique or have something else unique about it? I too would be wary. Is there a way to possibly do a background check on this individual? I know I've subscribed (for a month only) to a background check service in order to check on some individuals for my DD. I'm sending you a PM.


budasha said:


> I have a dilemma. I advertised a rug for sale and received a reply from someone in the U.S. They are 218 miles and 3-1/2 hrs. away. They said they were very busy and would make arrangements for pickup after I receive their cheque. They want my name, home address, phone number. I am wondering why someone would want to drive all that way to buy a 5 x 8 rug. What do you think?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Started to think that it's really nice that you think of me when it's really windy, then began to rethink it! :sm06: :sm09: Probably shouldn't have put that thought out there! :sm16: :sm09:


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Next weekend I'm going away with the girls I used to work with (yes, I know...away again!) to celebrate my pal's 60th birthday (which was in February, but this was the first date we could all make. Trying to organise this lot is like trying to knit fog!) and I'm making her a birthday "cake" similar to the nappy cakes for baby showers, but I'm using toilet rolls - the original idea I saw on Pinterest used incontinence pads, but they were expensive, and at least she'll use the toilet rolls! I'm going to decorate it with things she'll need now that she's turned 60 eg. Antacids, pile cream, rheumatism gel, etc and I was horrified to realise that I took a lot of the boxes from my medicine cabinet! :sm13: I'll post a pic when I get it finished.


What a great idea


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> That does sound a bit suspicious doesn't it, unless it is a unique kind of rug. I think I'd be inclined to say it had already been sold and then hope someone nearer home came along.


It's a pretty rug but I wouldn't drive that distance to buy it. I'm asking $325 so it's not a give-away. It's not like I'm in a panic to sell it. I can't say it's sold because it's still on the website but I will ignore this person. Thanks.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Slept in late in spite of my need to get up early. Didn't get to bed until 2:45 this morning (silly computer games got me hooked last night!). Anyway, I'm off to take my meds (here it is noon!), shower and dress. TTYL and hope all have a blessed Good Friday.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> RE Major shopping centres.... In my city they are open Mond to Thurs 9 till 5.30. Fridays 9 till 9. Sat 9 till 5. Sund 10 till 5. Most public holidays seem to follow Sunday trading hours, except for Christmas Day and Good Friday when all are closed.


In our small town stores are only open Monday to Sat 9-6, except the drug store which isn't open on Sat.
In Lloydminster the malls are open late on Thurs & Friday nights, otherwise 10-530. Walmart & grocery stores are open 9-9 mon-Sat. Sundays tstores used to be open noon-5:30 but I'm not sure if that's still the case as I don't often go on Sundays. I think all stores close for Christmas except maybe pharmacies are open a few hours for emergencies but don't know if they do that for Easter.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Quite happily knitting away and singing walking on sunshine for some reason ????when I realised I have forgot to go backwards when changing the pattern stitch from flat to round so a frogging I will go , luckily it's only a few rows


That's going to be pretty


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I like frozen peas and my girls eat frozen peas and corn and now Elizabeth does as well (that is without thawing them first. I prefer them that way, peas best IMHO though corn fine as well. Actually that would be a good way for me to get some vegies in!).


I often throw frozen peas in salad if I don't have any snap peas but have never tried frozen corn


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> But relatively mild it has seemed to me. Would you prefer a short really cold winter or longer milder?


I would just like a shorter winter????????doesn't need to start in October & continue until May????Although I have to remember where I live, I think the only month I haven't seen snow is July????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It has been TEN months. :sm16:


There's been no more talk of her going to see him, has there?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Or expect to take her away with him. Especially since other grandmother wanted to take Serena to him a few months ago.


That's what I was thdoing thinking????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> We're going to a hotel just outside Glasgow, so not far away. It has a pool, etc and we are staying 2 nights, so should be good - we tend to make our own entertainment! I've just finished the "60's Survival Cake" .......


????????what a great gift


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Is this rug some sort of antique or have something else unique about it? I too would be wary. Is there a way to possibly do a background check on this individual? I know I've subscribed (for a month only) to a background check service in order to check on some individuals for my DD. I'm sending you a PM.


Sent you a PM


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Is this rug some sort of antique or have something else unique about it? I too would be wary. Is there a way to possibly do a background check on this individual? I know I've subscribed (for a month only) to a background check service in order to check on some individuals for my DD. I'm sending you a PM.


Here's a picture of it. It's different but not unique and it's new


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got "re-purpled" today as you can see from my avatar. They were so pleased with "their results" they took pictures to show folks. Here are a couple of shots they sent me.


Matthew says oh wow to how long your hair is now.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> I have a dilemma. I advertised a rug for sale and received a reply from someone in the U.S. They are 218 miles and 3-1/2 hrs. away. They said they were very busy and would make arrangements for pickup after I receive their cheque. They want my name, home address, phone number. I am wondering why someone would want to drive all that way to buy a 5 x 8 rug. What do you think?


Give them an address for a store or restaurant to meet at.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Give them an address for a store or restaurant to meet at.


Good idea. They said they would send a certified cheque or cashier's cheque from their bank and wait until I have cashed it. They didn't ask for my bank info just my name, home address and phone #. I'm just leery about this long distance transaction. There are just too many scams going on.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> Good idea. They said they would send a certified cheque or cashier's cheque from their bank and wait until I have cashed it. They didn't ask for my bank info just my name, home address and phone #. I'm just leery about this long distance transaction. There are just too many scams going on.


I think if they are genuine they would understand your concerns and would be happy to meet at a store or shopping mall.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

angelam said:


> I think if they are genuine they would understand your concerns and would be happy to meet at a store or shopping mall.


That's a good idea. They could hand over cash then too. It is an unusual rug and may be exactly what they're looking for.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, glad you get another vacay! I think of you not only when the wind blows, but on birthdays of friends, loved ones, me. 
Margaret, have a great vacay, I'd love to feed horse.
Sonja, I'm happy just looking at the happy yellow color.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, hope they can get fire out before houses burn.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm fascinated by this oblong strip with pipe cleaners. Is this something you bought or made? I'd love to try something like that.
> I've used dbl point needles and chopsticks before to hold my hair up. Please let me know about this oblong strip thingy.
> I'm very interested in it. Yep, must be the Welsh ancestry!


Gwen, it is about 1 1/2" x 12". Should be easy to make. As I'm feeling it I'm noticing pipe cleaners go around all sides. I bought it at a local Christmas craft show several years ago. Will look in Walmart, maybe they have one.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, what a bright, happy rug.
Gwen, not that I overdid yesterday and having fibrofog today, BUT looked all over for my second hair tie and couldn't find it. Then I looked in mirror and realized I was wearing it! Oh dear God they are going to cart me away. PM me your address and I'll send second one to you....while I can still find it!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> I think if they are genuine they would understand your concerns and would be happy to meet at a store or shopping mall.


I did send a reply saying that maybe they didn't realize I was in Canada. I haven't had a reply so maybe that's the end of it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sounds like great fun! Where are you all going this time?
> 
> :sm09:


Different lot from those I went to Prague with (they were the ones I was at college with) these I used to work with - we were all part of a learning support team, although we all worked in different schools. We're going to a hotel just outside Glasgow for 2 nights.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Windows are open. Floors swept and mopped. Vaccumed the carpets. Dishes are done. Bathroom is clean. 

Took Deuce to the school this morning to play ball. 

Going to Gregs for supper I think. 

Better day today. Still stressed out but I need to talk to Greg about and see how we will deal with it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Going to head to bed shortly
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I have a dilemma. I advertised a rug for sale and received a reply from someone in the U.S. They are 218 miles and 3-1/2 hrs. away. They said they were very busy and would make arrangements for pickup after I receive their cheque. They want my name, home address, phone number. I am wondering why someone would want to drive all that way to buy a 5 x 8 rug. What do you think?


Sounds a little hinkey to me


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's what I was thdoing thinking????


Not sure what my fingers were doing????This is to say "that's what I was thinking"


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

DH just took the GKs to the other grandparents place, DIL was to pick them up but she woke up at 5am throwing up. I agreed to keep them but her mom wanted them to come. I was going to take kids to town but think my car may get stuck & DH needed 4X4 truck. Church will have to wait a day to be cleaned. 
It has snowed steadily & heavy for the last 4 hrs, it's really beginning to pile up. The forcast has been updated, now they say we may get up to 18 inchesð³ This is crazy.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Boy do I know that one! I am on my phone when I read here most of the time anymore. I just had 2 chocolate chip muffins from Walmart for breakfast.


Here's the recipe--sorry for the delay (I had more emails to send today than I thought).

Basic Muffins

2 cups all purpose flour (for whole wheat, use 1 cup all purpose and 1 cup whole wheat)
1/2 cup sugar (can also use the Stevia that measures the same as sugar, for sugar free)
3 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
3/4 cup milk
1/3 cup oil (I use canola or other light veggie)
1 egg

I mix the wet ingredients first and then add the dry, mixing just until blended (no mixer needed--it can be mixed with a spoon). The batter will be thick.

Then add 1/2 to 1 cup or whatever you like--I've made these with chocolate chips, coconut, raisins, berries, etc. For lemon poppy seed muffins, add poppy seeds and use 1/4 cup lemon juice and 1/2 cup water instead of milk.

Divide batter evenly between 12 muffin cups in a pan (if not using paper cups, spray the tins) and bake at 400F for 20-25 minutes.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kate, that cake is pretty funny (but no one had better give me one, LOL). Have a blast.

Sonja, the yellow is lovely, but the fire is not--hope it's out and the culprits are caught quickly. 

Mel, hope you and Greg are able to formulate a plan.

I need to go get supplies for Sunday, so will TTYL. Hugs & blessings.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew says oh wow to how long your hair is now.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm24: :sm24: :sm12:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I have a dilemma. I advertised a rug for sale and received a reply from someone in the U.S. They are 218 miles and 3-1/2 hrs. away. They said they were very busy and would make arrangements for pickup after I receive their cheque. They want my name, home address, phone number. I am wondering why someone would want to drive all that way to buy a 5 x 8 rug. What do you think?


I would decline. Then rewrite the ad for local only. Or tell them what shipping would be, which of course means you have to figure out how to package it and how much that would cost to ship to them.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Could you PM me more on this. My system needs a kick start


Me, too, Gwen. I think I need a good cleanse!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So do you pull your hair through the hole then wrap the fabric around the hair so no hair shows or the hair around the fabric so the hair covers the fabric? I may just have to try and make one. Have lots of fabric scraps & fat quarters and even some pipe cleaners.


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, it is about 1 1/2" x 12". Should be easy to make. As I'm feeling it I'm noticing pipe cleaners go around all sides. I bought it at a local Christmas craft show several years ago. Will look in Walmart, maybe they have one.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my goodness! I was thinking about how much winter like weather you have in comparison to me. Unbelieveable.
Would love to visit your area but I honestly don't think I would survive mentally having that kind of weather for so long.
the snow does look pretty falling down.


Bonnie7591 said:


> DH just took the GKs to the other grandparents place, DIL was to pick them up but she woke up at 5am throwing up. I agreed to keep them but her mom wanted them to come. I was going to take kids to town but think my car may get stuck & DH needed 4X4 truck. Church will have to wait a day to be cleaned.
> It has snowed steadily & heavy for the last 4 hrs, it's really beginning to pile up. The forcast has been updated, now they say we may get up to 18 inchesð³ This is crazy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not sure what my fingers were doing????This is to say "that's what I was thinking"


I figured it out!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH just took the GKs to the other grandparents place, DIL was to pick them up but she woke up at 5am throwing up. I agreed to keep them but her mom wanted them to come. I was going to take kids to town but think my car may get stuck & DH needed 4X4 truck. Church will have to wait a day to be cleaned.
> It has snowed steadily & heavy for the last 4 hrs, it's really beginning to pile up. The forcast has been updated, now they say we may get up to 18 inchesð³ This is crazy.


Glad you didn't take your car out. That's a lot of snow!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the recipe--sorry for the delay (I had more emails to send today than I thought).
> 
> Basic Muffins
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good afternoon everyone. I've read, but didn't comprehend much! I'm a little sleep deprived. I stayed up all night working on my gifts for Thursday night. If my thumb hadn't hurt so much, I would have finished much quicker. Today I feel like I was run over my a mack truck! I'm just too old to pull all nighters! I do remember Gwen's purple hair! Looks great! I had cramps in both legs last night so didn't sleep much. I think I shall take a nap!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope you feel better soon and enjoy that nap!


pammie1234 said:


> Good afternoon everyone. I've read, but didn't comprehend much! I'm a little sleep deprived. I stayed up all night working on my gifts for Thursday night. If my thumb hadn't hurt so much, I would have finished much quicker. Today I feel like I was run over my a mack truck! I'm just too old to pull all nighters! I do remember Gwen's purple hair! Looks great! I had cramps in both legs last night so didn't sleep much. I think I shall take a nap!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Anyone hear from Sam? Surprise he's not started the new KTP yet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

meet me here --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-463195-1.html#10665234


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lovely quilt sorlenna - all those tiny squares and triangles to cut - i am so uncoordinated when it comes to cutting - i can't cut and keep to the line for love or money - i am really scissor challenged. that will look beautiful on someone's bed. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I have chocolate chip muffins in the oven, and here's a picture of the largest quilt so far. It measures 70" x 78" and I couldn't get it all in the picture, but you get the idea, I hope. I'm really happy with the way this one turned out.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - that is going to be beautiful - love the pattern stitch down the front (back?) - that sleeve pattern is great - it would look good on an adult sweater also. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Quite happily knitting away and singing walking on sunshine for some reason ????when I realised I have forgot to go backwards when changing the pattern stitch from flat to round so a frogging I will go , luckily it's only a few rows


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So we went over but not there now. Just a weird vibe. Either way we are home and Greg is coming tomorrow for the night to be here for Gage to find his Easter stuff on Sunday. 

Off for now going to find something for supper.
Be back later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it is too bad that you even need to worry about it. does not say much for society at large. i would be wondering the same thing though. --- sam



budasha said:


> I have a dilemma. I advertised a rug for sale and received a reply from someone in the U.S. They are 218 miles and 3-1/2 hrs. away. They said they were very busy and would make arrangements for pickup after I receive their cheque. They want my name, home address, phone number. I am wondering why someone would want to drive all that way to buy a 5 x 8 rug. What do you think?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> We're going to a hotel just outside Glasgow, so not far away. It has a pool, etc and we are staying 2 nights, so should be good - we tend to make our own entertainment! I've just finished the "60's Survival Cake" .......


Looks like some fun. I got a walking stick a year ago-it had been my aunts so it was very meaningful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wish I could say I've lost weight but have not. (You should see what is below the neck!!!) Maybe by the time KAP comes around I will have lost some. Going to do a colon cleanse and bone broth diet beginning Monday to hopefully kick start some diet changes. We will see how it goes.
> If nothing else the bone broth colon cleanse will be good for me.


I've been on the 5:2 diet again (thank you Kate) and it is working very well. My doctor put the drop in my cholesterol down to it as well. Said the days with minimal food are good for us. And I've lost around 15 pounds. Dropped from obese to overweight with my BMI. 
And I find that much of the time I choose to eat less on the other days. And much less likely to go off and eat just because I am hungry. 
It's a flexible diet which I like. Can choose different days each week depending on what are doing. Fasting today for example so I could have Hot Cross Buns yesterday and Easter eggs tomorrow. And to maintain weight you fast one day. A way of eating that it is possible to follow for life.
Of course I need to see if I do keep it up. Didn't last time. But more likely to than anything else I have tried.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've been on the 5:2 diet again (thank you Kate) and it is working very well. My doctor put the drop in my cholesterol down to it as well. Said the days with minimal food are good for us. And I've lost around 15 pounds. Dropped from obese to overweight with my BMI.
> And I find that much of the time I choose to eat less on the other days. And much less likely to go off and eat just because I am hungry.
> It's a flexible diet which I like. Can choose different days each week depending on what are doing. Fasting today for example so I could have Hot Cross Buns yesterday and Easter eggs tomorrow. And to maintain weight you fast one day. A way of eating that it is possible to follow for life.
> Of course I need to see if I do keep it up. Didn't last time. But more likely to than anything else I have tried.


So you fast completely for 2 days a week?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Good idea. They said they would send a certified cheque or cashier's cheque from their bank and wait until I have cashed it. They didn't ask for my bank info just my name, home address and phone #. I'm just leery about this long distance transaction. There are just too many scams going on.


Why not meet them somewhere and get cash? 
But if it is just what they want it may not be so surprising. And they have on,y asked for what they need. Though why not get you to post it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I did send a reply saying that maybe they didn't realize I was in Canada. I haven't had a reply so maybe that's the end of it.


Was going to comment about the different currencies and crossing the border. An overseas cheque here costs to cash.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH just took the GKs to the other grandparents place, DIL was to pick them up but she woke up at 5am throwing up. I agreed to keep them but her mom wanted them to come. I was going to take kids to town but think my car may get stuck & DH needed 4X4 truck. Church will have to wait a day to be cleaned.
> It has snowed steadily & heavy for the last 4 hrs, it's really beginning to pile up. The forcast has been updated, now they say we may get up to 18 inchesð³ This is crazy.


At least it looks pretty at the moment.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH just took the GKs to the other grandparents place, DIL was to pick them up but she woke up at 5am throwing up. I agreed to keep them but her mom wanted them to come. I was going to take kids to town but think my car may get stuck & DH needed 4X4 truck. Church will have to wait a day to be cleaned.
> It has snowed steadily & heavy for the last 4 hrs, it's really beginning to pile up. The forcast has been updated, now they say we may get up to 18 inchesð³ This is crazy.


Just saw on the news that you're getting more. Not fair for you to get so much snow. Spring should be there for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I would decline. Then rewrite the ad for local only. Or tell them what shipping would be, which of course means you have to figure out how to package it and how much that would cost to ship to them.


I don't intend to ship and I haven't heard back so I'm just going to delete that ad and put it on Kijiji.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So you fast completely for 2 days a week?


500 calories on fasting days. So not completely. Around a 1/4 of the recommended days calories. And free to eat whatever you want the other days- a lot of people find though that they just find themselves eating less those other 5 days. 
I'm about to have 'breakfast'. A cup of coffee. Then feed the dogs and start the new Tea Party.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've been on the 5:2 diet again (thank you Kate) and it is working very well. My doctor put the drop in my cholesterol down to it as well. Said the days with minimal food are good for us. And I've lost around 15 pounds. Dropped from obese to overweight with my BMI.
> And I find that much of the time I choose to eat less on the other days. And much less likely to go off and eat just because I am hungry.
> It's a flexible diet which I like. Can choose different days each week depending on what are doing. Fasting today for example so I could have Hot Cross Buns yesterday and Easter eggs tomorrow. And to maintain weight you fast one day. A way of eating that it is possible to follow for life.
> Of course I need to see if I do keep it up. Didn't last time. But more likely to than anything else I have tried.


Glad to hear that this diet is working for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Why not meet them somewhere and get cash?
> But if it is just what they want it may not be so surprising. And they have on,y asked for what they need. Though why not get you to post it?


Don't know why they wouldn't ask me to ship, although I'm sure it would cost plenty.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, not a good way to start your day. Hoping the rest of the day goes better.
Mel, hope you can find a workable solution to whatever is happening. Know you are loved.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, yes, I put my hair through hole then press hole closed as I curl hair up around thingy until I can't curl anymore, then twist thingy into bun. Hope that makes sense, having problem with words.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is a lovely quilt sorlenna - all those tiny squares and triangles to cut - i am so uncoordinated when it comes to cutting - i can't cut and keep to the line for love or money - i am really scissor challenged. that will look beautiful on someone's bed. --- sam


Oh, that's why I love my rotary cutter and a quilting ruler! Cutting is ever so much easier with that.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, that's why I love my rotary cutter and a quilting ruler! Cutting is ever so much easier with that.


Hi Sorlenna meant to say what a terrific Quilt you have made. I'm a quilter too, and using the rotary cutter, and ruled mat, and see through ruler sure makes it easier to get things straight.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, yes, I put my hair through hole then press hole closed as I curl hair up around thingy until I can't curl anymore, then twist thingy into bun. Hope that makes sense, having problem with words.


If I understand you correctly, are using it as a hair curler, and winding the hair up from the ends of the hair toward the scalp, then wrapping it into a bun.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> I have a dilemma. I advertised a rug for sale and received a reply from someone in the U.S. They are 218 miles and 3-1/2 hrs. away. They said they were very busy and would make arrangements for pickup after I receive their cheque. They want my name, home address, phone number. I am wondering why someone would want to drive all that way to buy a 5 x 8 rug. What do you think?


My first guess is that it is NOT a good idea to do as they ask. If they really want the rug, meet at a neutral place and take a friend along. By all means, don't meet them alone If may be OK but it doesn't help to be careful.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Hope He's not expecting her to remember him- he will be in for a big shock if he is.


mmm. Apparently other GM and skype on weekends when she has Serena. Yeah wow. I understand how she wants to try and make a "daddy daughter" relationship. I really do. But I worry that this will mess with Serena's head as she gets older. We will see.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Or expect to take her away with him. Especially since other grandmother wanted to take Serena to him a few months ago.


Well that wont be happening that's for sure. DD and I got legal advice on that and as he has bi-polar and also other unstable issues combined with the fact that DD has 100% of her care then nope not happening.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> We're going to a hotel just outside Glasgow, so not far away. It has a pool, etc and we are staying 2 nights, so should be good - we tend to make our own entertainment! I've just finished the "60's Survival Cake" .......


Good job, I love it! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH just took the GKs to the other grandparents place, DIL was to pick them up but she woke up at 5am throwing up. I agreed to keep them but her mom wanted them to come. I was going to take kids to town but think my car may get stuck & DH needed 4X4 truck. Church will have to wait a day to be cleaned.
> It has snowed steadily & heavy for the last 4 hrs, it's really beginning to pile up. The forcast has been updated, now they say we may get up to 18 inchesð³ This is crazy.


Gee Wizz! As pretty as it looks, I agree with you, its crazy weather for Spring! :sm06:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> mmm. Apparently other GM and skype on weekends when she has Serena. Yeah wow. I understand how she wants to try and make a "daddy daughter" relationship. I really do. But I worry that this will mess with Serena's head as she gets older. We will see.


But then most kids want to know about their parents who aren't on the scene so if He is around but not greatly involved it may actually work out better.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got "re-purpled" today as you can see from my avatar. They were so pleased with "their results" they took pictures to show folks. Here are a couple of shots they sent me.


Stunning hair. I wish I had the flowing locks to do that.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> Our houses tend to be mostly slate or tiles (not sure what kind of pottery they are made of) and there are a few thatched houses too!


I remember visiting this cottage when i was on a Girls Brigade camping trip. I was about twelve. That was a while ago!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> Good idea. They said they would send a certified cheque or cashier's cheque from their bank and wait until I have cashed it. They didn't ask for my bank info just my name, home address and phone #. I'm just leery about this long distance transaction. There are just too many scams going on.


Do you have a friend with a post office box to send the check to. You could also have a friend take you and the rug to a public location so your license plate couldn't be followed or traced.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, that's why I love my rotary cutter and a quilting ruler! Cutting is ever so much easier with that.


DARN.... I missed the picture and am too foggy to go search. Well maybe in the morning. I have a slew of rulers for my rotary cutter and could not live without it. Hopefully, you uncovered the cutting mat.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

No way I can catch up Just wanted to check in and let you all know I am still alive.... Home from the hospital but a long ways to go before I can do much of anything. I think I may be in would vac a couple of months... YUCK... and then a binder on top of that and I HATE it.... but trying to grit teeth and behave. Naturally, because I am pretty much housebound,,,, I am having a couple computer issues but seem to be OK on this site. Will be grateful for the summaries so I can get back on track. Thanks for all your prayers, healing vibes and good thoughts. Most appreciated and very much needed.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> No way I can catch up Just wanted to check in and let you all know I am still alive.... Home from the hospital but a long ways to go before I can do much of anything. I think I may be in would vac a couple of months... YUCK... and then a binder on top of that and I HATE it.... but trying to grit teeth and behave. Naturally, because I am pretty much housebound,,,, I am having a couple computer issues but seem to be OK on this site. Will be grateful for the summaries so I can get back on track. Thanks for all your prayers, healing vibes and good thoughts. Most appreciated and very much needed.


It is good to know that you are recovering once again. We have missed you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> No way I can catch up Just wanted to check in and let you all know I am still alive.... Home from the hospital but a long ways to go before I can do much of anything. I think I may be in would vac a couple of months... YUCK... and then a binder on top of that and I HATE it.... but trying to grit teeth and behave. Naturally, because I am pretty much housebound,,,, I am having a couple computer issues but seem to be OK on this site. Will be grateful for the summaries so I can get back on track. Thanks for all your prayers, healing vibes and good thoughts. Most appreciated and very much needed.


You've posted this on last week's KTP so I copied it onto this week's so that everyone could see it. Hope that was ok.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DARN.... I missed the picture and am too foggy to go search. Well maybe in the morning. I have a slew of rulers for my rotary cutter and could not live without it. Hopefully, you uncovered the cutting mat.


No, I ended up buying a new mat when the good sale was on.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi everyone I posted on last week's ktp. 

My cell phone and tablet are both kaput. Had to buy a new tablet today. Don't think I will catch up on this tea party. But I will on the next one.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

I'll never catch up with this week's! Just checking in, have company and have not been able to read. Oh well, lots to say this week I guess!
Happy Days all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

MindyT said:


> I'll never catch up with this week's! Just checking in, have company and have not been able to read. Oh well, lots to say this week I guess!
> Happy Days all.


Do you realise you are 12 months behind? :sm01: Try this one http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-534607-1.html


----------

